# TTC 30s/40s Club



## Wobbles

The 30s TTC Club.

:D

Come & say hi, introduce yourself to the 30s club, tell us how old you are, are you TTC #1 or more & a bit about your TTC journey so far.


----------



## Suz

Hi, My Name is Suz. I am 32 years old and my husband is 35. WE OLD!

Looks like I am alone in the 30s Club.....Not even a Sticky yet. :cry: 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Well My Husband and I are TTC for Baby number 1. We have been since June. We put TTC on hold last month due to a few medical issues, (Girls in the 20's club....See what you have to look forward to) But with the OK from my doctor and AF ended today, DH LOOK OUT! We are good to get back TTC. Maybe this will be the month for us........

Suz :wink:


----------



## Wobbles

I know your not the only one Suz hun - Hopefully people will jump on soon :wink:


----------



## Sinead

Hiya
You're not the only one - I'm Sinead and I'm 32 (just) and dh, Andy is 30 (my toyboy). We have been married since Sept 05 and ttc number 1 since Dec 06

Hope to chat soon

Sinead


----------



## Suz

:hi: Hi Sinead. Welcome. Glad


----------



## Suz

:hi: Hi Sinead. Welcome. Glad Someone Has Joined me here!!!


----------



## Sinead

Hiya
Its nice to join and speak to people in the same situation.
Where you from? I am near Manchester

Hugs to you:hugs:

Sinead


----------



## Suz

Im from Californina (U.S.A)


----------



## Bec

Hi,

I don't really post on here anymore as a rule (was getting way too obsessed!), but just wanted to say you are not alone!! I'm 32, we've been married since Jan'06, and been TTC since Feb'06.

No BFPs yet .. and we are currently seeking tests etc. I've had the preliminary blood tests (CD5) which all came back normal. I've been trying to get the CD21 test booked for 2 months now but the Docs keep being fully booked or the phlebotomist is on holiday!! Grrr!! So I'm taking a day off work after I've ov'd to go to hospital and get a walk-in appointment! Hubby is also getting his test done at the same time!!

After these tests (depending on what they say) we are stopping TTCing until next year. Can't take it anymore!! Month on month of not knowing and waiting ...........

Anyway - Good luck yous twos! Hope you get your BFPs soon.


----------



## Sinead

Hiya Becs

Hope everything is ok and that it all works out for you

And Suz I am jealous of the warm weather, as manchester is normally very rainy!!!!

Sinead


----------



## Suz

Awe Bec! Nice to see you! I totaly understand the heartache everymonth TTC.....:hugs: Good Luck Babe!


Sinead...Good luck to you too....Dont be too jelouse of my weather right now.......Its all over the place.....:rofl:


----------



## Suz

*BUMP* 

:happydance: Who is still TTC in the 30s besides me? :happydance:


----------



## bek74

Suz said:


> *BUMP*
> 
> :happydance: Who is still TTC in the 30s besides me? :happydance:

Hi I am Bek and I am 33yrs and my husband is 42yrs. WE are TTC baby number 4. I was 22yrs when I had my 1st, 24yrs when I had my 2nd and 26yrs when I had my 3rd. I then had my tubes done ( 1mth after having my 3rd son) with such regret and just had them reversed this March 07. So not only do i have my age against me, I also have the damage to my tubes to deal with also.

Well it is nice to know I am not alone ( I just posted a thread under TTC to see if anyone else was in their 30's and then I see this, lol)

I wish everyone all the best and a BFP really soon.


----------



## Amanda

Hiya:hi:

For those who don't know me already, I''m Amanda, i'm 37, married to Stu (26) and ttc number 3 (number 2 for Stu - my second marriage). Number one is 14, and number two was 1 on Friday. We wanted the third to be close in age to Charlie, so started ttc again as soon as he was born, but nothing yet.:hissy:


----------



## Swapette

Hiya - I'm Eva and it seems as though I'm the oldest first timer here!

I'm 36 and my Hub Dave is 35 and this is our TTC #1. Currently on month 2 so we'll see what happens.

Nice to meet you girlies :)


----------



## Suz

:happydance: Glad this group is getting bigger....

:dust:
For us All!


----------



## violet 73

hi im violet i was 34 yesterday my hubby is 38 been ttc no4 for almost 22 months now since coming of depo . violet xx


----------



## babiegurl31

Im new here! Just turned 31 on 09/05!!

My boyfriend and I have been trying to conceive since last month, so we are very new to the game....Here is what is happening so far.....

09/02-09/06...had period
09/06-09/12..."BD" with boyfriend on and off every other day.
09/13-09/18..."BD with boyfriend EVERY DAY at least twice a day.
09/19...Had mittelschmerz...Awful pain...(BD early that day before pain and then during the pain in the afternoon...Would not suggest as it is VERY painful!)...sensitive breasts...
09/20...Did it again to be on the safe side....still sensitive breasts and notice heat spells...Im beginning to feel hot even by doing the simplest things like typing...
09/21...very mild cramping on the right side (where mittelschmerz took place 2 days ago) nothing significant...Breasts are beginning to be sore all over...Hot spells continue....

Do anyone think this is just due to the progesterone? Any insight!!??? PLEASE!..:cry:


----------



## poppy

I turned 30 today!


----------



## maybebaby

Hi I am Terri, 34 (35 in December), and my OH is 37 going on 38. We aren't actively ttc, however I just went off bcp and suspect I may be pg. I hope. I'll know more on Monday when my blood tests come back, but I suspect it will be BFN. On a good note, I haven't gotten AF, and we've been practicing a lot so it may happen yet!


----------



## babiegurl31

Today I am 11dpo and I have gotten my BFP!!! After two days of testing with those $ tree store tests, I decided to purchase a First response early pregnancy test and voila!....PREGNANT!!!!:crib:


----------



## bek74

*CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP, that is wonderful.*

*Please be mindful of other peoples feelings,*
*"Voila Pregnant" after 1mth of ttc, doesn't work for everyone.( I guess its how you worded it, if only)*


----------



## poppy

Congratulations on your BFP!


----------



## Suz

:hugs: Fantastic News BabieGurl! :hugs: Congrats on your BFP!


----------



## babiegurl31

How was that offensive? I meant it in a way as it just happened...I was not raining on anyone's parade....Geez, I got a much better reception from twoweekwait.com.....



bek74 said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP, that is wonderful.*
> 
> *Please be mindful of other peoples feelings,*
> *"Voila Pregnant" after 1mth of ttc, doesn't work for everyone.( I guess its how you worded it, if only)*


----------



## bek74

babiegurl31 said:


> How was that offensive? I meant it in a way as it just happened...I was not raining on anyone's parade....Geez, I got a much better reception from twoweekwait.com.....

 
*Babiegurl31, I am sorry. I read more into your post than I should have. Last night was emotionally hard on me, and I had no right to post my comment.*

*I am very sorry, please except my apology. This ttc and up and coming tests have put me in a real down attitide. Again I am very sorry.*

*Bek*


----------



## violet 73

congratulations on your bfp . violet xx


----------



## hypnorm

i'm 30 and Quietly TTc'ing for No2, Started TTC when He was 9 months old and still nothing as yet.


----------



## Sinead

I'm still here, but am a bit useless and keep forgetting about this thread!!!:dohh:

Sinead


----------



## Amanda

I'm still here as well. Hmmmph.

Congrats on your BFP babiegurl:happydance:


----------



## Jayne

Hi there, 

I'm 36, DH is 48 and we're TTC #1. Only started this month, so I'm not holding my breath just yet!! 



babiegurl31 said:


> Today I am 11dpo and I have gotten my BFP!!! After two days of testing with those $ tree store tests, I decided to purchase a First response early pregnancy test and voila!....PREGNANT!!!!:crib:

Congratulations babe!! :D


----------



## Omi

Hi, im new so i thought id start of by introducing myself. Im 37 and by partner is 34. We've been together for over 4 years and started ttc in june. I can very much relate to many of the postings here as i myself desperately want a baby, preferably yesterday, lol! But seriously, i too catch myself thinking less than generous thoughts when seeing other women pregant or with walking around with prams... i know its not nice but when it seems the whole world is having such an easy time with something you long for more than anything, its difficult not to a bit envious and/or jealous....

my sister in law just had her second baby in less than two years and she's only a year younger than me. it also doesnt help that upon hearing your age everyone says " oh, you better get on with it" !!!?? like i planned to be where i am right now.

needless to say, i know time is running out which i think greatly adds to the frustraration of it all. I have told my partner that if i dont get pregant before january we will go and see the doctor and start down the road of tests etc. i am not looking forward to it, which im sure many of you can well understand-making a baby shouldnt have to be some ardeous and impersonal process but as i cannot conceive of not having children its an option i am wholly embracing....


----------



## emmajo23

Hi
, I'm Emma,I'm 30 just one more month till i'm 31, my partner and I have been trying since i had my implant taken out in Feb this year, I have two children already and he has one. It would be great to hear from anybody else in the same situation as we are. xx


----------



## beanz

Hello there :) I'm very new to this (trying for a baby) but not to internet forums :). Nice to see a thread for older people trying for babies. I'm 37 and am about to start trying. Came off the pill a couple of weeks ago and have been trying to do all the right things (Folic acid, eating well etc). For the last few years I have been in a difficult relationship which I finally found the courage to leave, and I have met someone new (We've been together a year but known eachother longer) and we both want to have kids so I thought I should actually start being serious about it all. 

I've had several friends tell me over the last few years that I should start trying soon because of my age so I am a little scared and anxious about all the possible problems an older mum can have, but am going to take it as it comes. If it's not to be then it's not the end of the world. It's just nice to finally be in a place where having a family could be a reality and to be with someone who will be a great dad. :hi:


----------



## Tricks26

Hi all:hi:

I'm 30 and DH is 31 and we have been TTC for 4 years, we have had 4 M/C and are getting investigated at the moment, so hopefully will have some answers soon would really love to have a baby, and I have found this site so wonderful and supportive, its lovely to be able to talk to others that know what you are going through !! instead of listening to all you family and friends saying the same old thing to you!!!

"it wasn't meant to be" "your time will come" " there must have been something wrong with it" " come on hurry up and make me a grandmother"

it so wonder that im still sane!!!!

xx:wacko::wacko:


----------



## momofone

Hi I'm Lindsy and I'll be turning 30 in January I hope its ok if I join now. My DH(37) and I have a son Noah who is almost 2 1/2. Our son was a great surprise to us since we weren't TTC and now that we are TTC we haven't had any luck yet. We started TTC about 6 months ago. I can't wait to meet other women that are in my shoes. By the way I'm originally from the U.S. but I moved to Canada about 3years ago to be with my husband.


----------



## poppy

:happydance:Yeah! More people in the 30s group!:headspin:


----------



## florence

Hi I'm Kate and almost 39. DH is 43. 
We are ttc number 6 BUT ..... the first 2 are mine and adults, the 2nd 2 are Martins and almost adults and then we had Jacob in March, tragically Jacob was born sleeping. We have empty arms and broken hearts.

Now for the first time ever we are TRYING - I mean really trying and its such damn hard work. I feel so old. I was pregnant twice last year, we had a mmc 2 weeks before conceiving Jacob - and yet now its not happening - we have been trying since Mid April and I feel for sure I'll go mad with it all.

I am seeing the consultant next month and think she'll prescribe clomid - although I am ovulating but after cd20 it seems and my cycle is only 29-31 days - so just to add an extra problem my LP is short arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

But I have to tell myself it will happen, I cant imagine the alternative :(

Love Kate
xxx


----------



## poppy

Good luck Florence, I hope you get your BFP soon. I am sorry to hear about your son.

Welcome to the forum, it's a great bunch here at B&B - everyone is really friendly and fun.


----------



## Sarah G

Hi everyone :hi:

I'm Sarah (33) my husband is 36 and we've been trying to concieve for 12 months. It's only the last 4 months I've started really looking into ovulation times, LH surges etc (I rather naively thought it would happen right away!). I stumbled across this website this evening and felt a wave of relief to find its not just me that doesn't seem to fall pregnant at the drop of of hat! 

I feel like I have a constant stream of unanswered questions (do others find a complete, and utter lack of interest from their GP?) My main question if anyone knows please - is it commom/normal to not ovulate every single month? Any ideas why this might happen - i seemed to have stopped ovulating for the last two months. 

Thanks.
Sarah x 
PS Sorry still learning all the anacronyms so not sure what they all are yet!


----------



## Nicole33

Hi,My name is Nicole.My husband and I have been ttc since Aug,I am 33 and he is 37.It's great to be in the 30's club,because we all know as we get older,it is harder to conceive.Maybe we can all share some advice and support one another!!! Good-Luck girls!


----------



## pixielou

Hi there,

I'm new today, I'm 34 years old and have been ttc for just under a year!
Very interested to hear back from you guys X:hi:


----------



## emerphire

hi, TTC for #1 with DH of 2 years :) i'm 30, and he's 32

here's where we're at right in the process: https://www.babyandbump.com/showthread.php?t=12787


----------



## pixielou

Hi just your post above, I'm also having very irregular periods(which isn't usaul) How are things at the mo, did AF arrive?


----------



## emerphire

pixielou said:


> Hi just your post above, I'm also having very irregular periods(which isn't usaul) How are things at the mo, did AF arrive?



hi the only thing i'm swiping right now is a brown discharge, which could either mean the beg of my period or implantation. i'm hoping for the latter. i was due for AF on friday. every month, it usually comes earlier than expected. (example, if i got it on the 12th of Oct, i would expect it to come before the 12th in nov). _*that*_ is unusual for me - that it's late this month. 

thanks for asking :) (i hope you were talking about my post anyway ;) )


----------



## Mira

Hi everyone!!! I am 36 and my SO is 37. I have an IUD in right now but will be having it taken out soon so I can TTC. I have three children now all boys ages 18, 16 and 3. They had been fathered with my exhusband. SO does not have any children (yet). 
In just a couple months we will both be a year older and I am a bit scared of what may or may not happen with us both being older. BTW I was 33 with my last son.
We have both just quit smoking in preperation for the big event:)
Mira


----------



## pixielou

Well Gsw, Lets hope that it's your month for a good result! Fingers crossed!!

Mira, I'm 35 and ttc for the first time have been trying for almost 1year, It's nice to speak to people in the same boat!


----------



## emerphire

pixielou said:


> Well Gsw, Lets hope that it's your month for a good result! Fingers crossed!!
> 
> Mira, I'm 35 and ttc for the first time have been trying for almost 1year, It's nice to speak to people in the same boat!

thank you, you too!

:dust:


----------



## Mira

GSW I was just wondering how you were coming along. I've also got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## emerphire

Mira said:


> GSW I was just wondering how you were coming along. I've also got my fingers crossed for you!

hi thanks mira. no such luck this month. :cry:

i'm trying to think positive - at least it gives me more time to be healthy - drink more water, excercise, etc..... 

thank you for asking! wishing you lots of luck when it's time for you to TTC :)


----------



## Mira

Dec. 6th I get this IUD out of me. That just so happens to be just a couple of days past what should be the start of a new cycle. Which is awesome because it means my cycle shouldn't get all messed up and I can TTC right away. I should ovulate on schedule on the 20th. YAY I'm excited to get started!!!! I've been tracking my cycles for the past few months just so I know what to expect.
Thank you ladies!!!!


----------



## Moraine

Hi all, I guess I belong in this club too. I'm 30 and my husband is 31. I always thought we would have a baby before I was 25, but it just never happened. Now we finally have decided to try and I'm pretty excited about it. My sister recently had her first baby (he's eight months) and I think that spurred my clock so to speak. This is only our first month trying, I have only just stopped taking my BC pills, so I may have a while to wait. 

Though I would be ecstatic if we were to get pregnant in December, because then my due date would be my birthday in September!

Good luck everyone!:)


----------



## emerphire

Moraine said:


> Hi all, I guess I belong in this club too. I'm 30 and my husband is 31. I always thought we would have a baby before I was 25, but it just never happened.
> 
> Though I would be ecstatic if we were to get pregnant in December, because then my due date would be my birthday in September!
> 
> Good luck everyone!:)

sounds like me :) my birthday is in sept too and would really really like to have given birth before I turn 31. good luck!


----------



## Mira

Good luck Moraine!!! Here's for hoping a bunch of September babies!! Two of my sons were born on Sept 9th, 13 years apart!!! If for some odd strange circumstance I do get BFP in December my due date would be the 10th of Sept. So I would prefer not in December but if it happens it happens :)

Lots of baby dust!!!!


----------



## Moraine

emerphire said:


> sounds like me :) my birthday is in sept too and would really really like to have given birth before I turn 31. good luck!

Thank you and good luck to you too! My birthday is the third, and I was born on my Grandmother's birthday so it would be wonderful to have another in the family with the same birthday. It would be nice to be able to have one before 31. Though my sister was 31 so I guess it wouldn't be too bad. Actually I think I was born when my mom was 31 too, maybe there's a pattern here lol!



Mira said:


> Good luck Moraine!!! Here's for hoping a bunch of September babies!! Two of my sons were born on Sept 9th, 13 years apart!!! If for some odd strange circumstance I do get BFP in December my due date would be the 10th of Sept. So I would prefer not in December but if it happens it happens :)
> 
> Lots of baby dust!!!!

Thanks Mira, that would be cool if you had another September baby, all those Virgos! That would be pretty neat if all three had the same birthday, at least the date would be easy to remember. Good luck with a December BFP!:)


----------



## emerphire

Moraine said:


> Thank you and good luck to you too! My birthday is the third

my birthday is on the 4th :)


----------



## Mira

Lots of Baby Dust for even more September B-days to come. I have heard that September is the busiest month in the maternity ward:) That sounds like a great sign to me.


----------



## Mira

Lots of Baby Dust for even more September B-days to come. I have heard that September is the busiest month in the maternity ward:) That sounds like a great sign to me.

Ooops sorry double post...and I don't know how to remove it :blush:


----------



## emerphire

Mira said:


> Lots of Baby Dust for even more September B-days to come. I have heard that September is the busiest month in the maternity ward:) That sounds like a great sign to me.

perhaps since december is so cold. :sex: LOL


----------



## shumie

I belong to this club too! I am Shumie aged 31 and will be 32 in June. Hubby is 33 and we have three children (two girls, aged 8 and 4, one boy aged 6). We are trying for number 4 and would love to have another boy although a girl would be just as wonderful!


----------



## Mira

Welcome Shumie!!!! Looks like you and I are both TTC #4!!!!
:crib:


----------



## Tishimouse

Hi there,

I am 30+ :winkwink:, well actually to make you all feel either better or aghast, I am 45!

Please can I come and play here, as you all seem to be well in the swing of things. A little about myself I think would be a good idea: I will be 46 next May and have spent my life so far, traveling and building up a career and meeting 3 x time wasting boyfriends. I have just got married last September to my best friend and soul mate (cliche I know, but it's true) and am the happiest I have EVER been in a relationship. Husband has 2 boys from a previous marriage who live with their Mum and come to visit every now and then and, after much soul searching and research, we have decided to try to 'make one of our own'. 

We are both very fit people and really into our sport and my doctor and practice nurse can't see any reason why I shouldn't go all out to try. So, the plan so far has been to come off my POP last Oct 31 and I got my 1st AF without the pill on 26 November. It has been recommended to me to let my system get back to normal and take a folic acid supplement for 3 months and then off we go. :dance:

If I am honest, I want to go for it THIS MONTH and have already checked my fertile time etc., you know the way you do!! Oh and the date the baby would be born, oh and the Chinese website that can predict whether it will be a boy or a girl. Enough, enough. I'm stopping all that right now.

The temptation to just go for it is unbelievable, but joining this website has taught me a valuable lesson in that it is NOT that easy to conceive and it's important not to count chickens before they're hatched.

My heart goes out to all of you who have been trying for so long and sincerely wish you good luck with your ttc. Let's hope we can share some wonderful stories in the not so far off future.


----------



## pixielou

Hi Tishimouse,

welcome to the site, sounds like your raring to go and I hope that you have a good result. I'm 35 and ttc for the first time fir about 1 year now. You are right, it dosent happen straight away, well not for everyone anyways! Take care and good luck to you!:dust:


----------



## Tishimouse

Hello again,

Wow, look at the title change! I'm touched and very grateful that you want to make me feel at home.

I'm looking forward to chatting on here.


----------



## dakini

Welcome! I'm sure you'll enjoy it here, everyone's great.


----------



## Lou123

Hi

I'm 34 (rapidly approaching 35!) and am married to Mark. We have a beautiful 3 year daughter (unplanned pregnancy). We have been TTC #2 since March this year with no joy. We did conceive in July but miscarried in September. No joy since then with the last two cycles.

I am beginning to get very depressed with TTC. Age is not on my side and unless we have any luck early next year I think we will resign ourselves to the fact that it was just not meant to be.

There is no point speaking to our GP because they will obviously advise nothing is wrong because of previous (successful & unsuccessful) pregnancies and to "keep trying". I don't think we have got the strength or energy to keep trying and deal with the disappointment each month for much longer.

Would love to hear how others in similar situations cope.

Look forward to chatting with you all soon x


----------



## Tishimouse

Hello Lou,

Firstly, welcome to you (I'm new too and just getting to know a few people on the forums). 

I'm not in the same position as you, but in a way, wish I was. Now, that came as a surprise to you I bet. The reason I say that and I hope this make you feel better about your situation, is because you are, in my opinion, still very young. :kiss:

I wish I was 35 and ttc. I'm 45 and ttc baby #1 and will be 46 next May 2008. It's only my first month trying, so I haven't experienced the anguish and heartache that you have, but I do empathise with you as it cannot be easy and heaven knows, there may be similar experience ahead for me. When I throw in the towel, it will have to be forever and will mean no children at all for me. 

I'm telling you this in the hope that you will somehow get the strength to carry on trying with a refreshed outlook. I've only started studying how conception actually takes place (you know what I mean all the info on ovulation, CD's, OPK's etc) and boy is it complicated. No matter how much I read, it seems to all boil down to one thing ... TIMING! If your timing is off, that's that months chance down the swanny. And even if your timing is right, there is only a 20-25% chance of the sperm meeting the egg. It's enough to mash any sane persons brain. :wacko:

My heart goes out to you in relation to your MC. What a terrible experience and so difficult to put into perspective. The only positive thing I can think of here is that you know it's possible for you both to conceive. So, please take heart honey and keep trying in a relaxed and loving way. Share your experiences here and read other people's stories as there is always someone like yourself, whatever the experience is.

Here is my sincerest wish of wonderful baby dust for you and your loved one. Best of luck :dust:

By the way, I've been sharing this website I found with everyone https://www.sisterzeus.com/basics.htm - Let me know what you think.

OH WOW! AFTER WRITING ALL THE ABOVE, I HAVE JUST READ IN ANOTHER THREAD THAT YOU ARE PREGNANT!!! I'M DELIGHTED FOR YOU, CONGRATULATIONS LOU.


----------



## ElliesMum

Hello to you all.

I am 39 years old and currently 10 weeks pregnant. I will be 40 when this baby is born if all goes to plan.

I have had 9 miscarriages in the past and lost our darling daughter who was stillborn at 25 weeks on 6th January 2006.

I have a 19 year old son.


----------



## charlie07

Hi ElliesMum, so sorry about everything and really hoping all goes well for you this time.

Hi to all

I am new but posted a couple of times, didn't see this wonderful group.

I am 37 1/2 (the half makes a difference!!), not really been ttc, only for the last few cycles. I had a ms in March, a blighted ovum which was hard, when I found out I was pregnant, it was only 2 weeks to enjoy it before it all went belly up. Disappointing and upsetting doesn't even come close. Anyway, had a werid cycle this last month, I actually came on on the 28th day which has only happened years ago when I was on the pill, the reason going on the pill was to regulate my periods as I could go anything from 6 - 8 weeks! Very annoying.

Anyway this last period was weird, very short but still normal, I'm never really heavy except for one day, and this time just one day but only 3 days in total, but this time I had no symptoms before hand, no cramps, no pains, no sore bbs, very strange and it only really lasted 3 days. NOW I have sore bbs, nips are fine, slight headaches, (slight dizziness last week but not this week) and all yesterday very bad pains around my left kidney area. Oh it was bad. Fine today though. Don't really expect bfp, although always hoping. It was around this time last year I got pregnant although I didn't find out till I was 7 weeks.

So that's me, not much to tell really, hoping and praying that I can become a mum, I hope and pray we all can.

xx


----------



## florence

Hello

I'm new to this bit and could use any support thats here!

I am 39 and have been ttc since April 07. But there is a little more to it than that.

I have 2 daughters 21 & 19, my husband has son and a daughter 16 & 17. In June last year we had a mmc and 2 weeks later we concieved Jacob. Jacob was born sleeping at 37 weeks on March 21 this year, terribly tangled in a very long umbilical cord.

We have been trying to dull the ache ever since. Although in the past things have always happened quickly now they arent and the panic has set in. I have seen a vile consultant who made me lose all hope but we sought a 2nd opinion and the new consultant is wonderful, she understands my panic and has precribed clomid. AF has arrived although early which is very odd, and still very light but today is cd1, so I start the drugs tomorrow.

I'd like to stay if you'll have me

Kate
x


----------



## dakini

Welcome everyone! You'll enjoy it here -everyone's great!

baby dust to all!


----------



## tashy100

florence said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm new to this bit and could use any support thats here!
> 
> I am 39 and have been ttc since April 07. But there is a little more to it than that.
> 
> I have 2 daughters 21 & 19, my husband has son and a daughter 16 & 17. In June last year we had a mmc and 2 weeks later we concieved Jacob. Jacob was born sleeping at 37 weeks on March 21 this year, terribly tangled in a very long umbilical cord.
> 
> We have been trying to dull the ache ever since. Although in the past things have always happened quickly now they arent and the panic has set in. I have seen a vile consultant who made me lose all hope but we sought a 2nd opinion and the new consultant is wonderful, she understands my panic and has precribed clomid. AF has arrived although early which is very odd, and still very light but today is cd1, so I start the drugs tomorrow.
> 
> I'd like to stay if you'll have me
> 
> Kate
> x

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Good luck :dust:


----------



## tashy100

Hi I'm Tasha and ttc number 3. 

I have a daughter age 11 and a son age 8 from a previous marriage. My husband has no children so this would be his first!!

AF due today and had a very faint positive test this afternoon - however - feeling very periody and had some slight pinkish discharge. So maybe a chemical pregnancy that will result in AF soon. Am going to test tomorrow morning with FMU and see what I find.

Am 36 and a half by the way!


----------



## Mira

Wow, I haven't been on the site for a few days and look what happens, our little 30+ totally expands. Awesome!!! :hugs:
Last Thursday I finally got my IUD out!!!! YAY I am in the game:happydance:
I should have had AF a few days before I had it taken out, but since I had an IUD I did not always have an AF. Plus I have always had wacky cycles that could be 4-8 weeks anyhow.
So anyhow I got it out on Thursday, on Thurs afternoon I started cramping and bleeding (icky brown) and this happened for about 3 days. Could be AF, could be from removal...who knows. So on top of that Sat and Sun I had extreme egg white!!! It was as though someone cracked an egg in my panties (sorry TMI). 
Does it sound like I had ovulated?
Anybody else go thru this?
If it was OV we BD on Sun :)
Thanks all I can't wait to get to know you better :):headspin:


----------



## florence

Good morning

I am still confused! I had spotting (v v v minor) sunday (cd 27 which is very early for me!) night, again monday afternoon, a little more tuesday (tmi but still no need to use anything, more when I wipe really). So counted tuesday as cd 1 had the required blood test, and started the clomid (1st time ever) last night BUT AF Still hasnt arrived and this is completely alien to me. Normally she shows up, causes her misery and goes in 3 days! I'd love to think it was implantation but I doubt it and its in theory still too early to test. But if it is will taking clomid cause any damage does anyone know?

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhh HELP!

xxx


----------



## Mira

Hi Florence,
I don't know alot about Clomid so I am no help there. But I do know that a test can't hurt anyone. :test:Test and good luck :dust:


----------



## Hope22

Hello all, I'm brand new here, and very glad to see there's a 30+ club! 

All sorts of info about me (possibly more than you want to know):
I'm 32, turning 33 very soon, and my DH is 33. We've been married 10 1/2 years now. We spent a year TTC and finally became pregnant last year, but it ended in a very early MC. Doctors discovered that I had a serious condition that caused the MC, a uterine AVM (arterioventricular malformation). One of the major arteries around my uterus had attached itself to a vein and was shunting high-pressure blood into the vein, rather than ending in capillaries as it normally would. Veins aren't built to take this type of pressure, so they expand and then blow out, much like an aneurysm. What happened wasn't a regular MC, rather a MC followed by bleeding that refused to stop for weeks and was, at times, so heavy I couldn't even believe there was that much blood inside me. It took weeks to be diagnosed, and in the meantime I was rushed to the ER several times bleeding very badly. I've never been so scared.

Once diagnosed, I was in hospital for a while, had embolization surgery (incredibly painful - I was on morphine and oxycodone for a week) and was sure I'd never be able to have a baby. Everything I've read says it's nearly impossible to carry a pregnancy to term after having embolization surgery for a uterine AVM but my gyno, who is one of the best in the country (one of the perks of having a rare condition is you get to see the fancy docs), insists I'll be fine and can try any time. Multiple ultrasounds and an MRI have confirmed that I have two minor AVMs still (they regrow sometimes) but apparently they're not severe enough to cause problems. The last one didn't cause an issue until I got pregnant and had increased blood volume and pressure, so we'll see...

For a year now I've had nothing but nightmares of waking up in pools of blood, losing my uterus, being pregnant and losing the baby -- the events leading up to the surgery were pretty traumatic and I guess this is the fallout from that. Despite this, I'm finally willing to try again. 

Day 1 was December 1st, so I suppose that puts me into the 2ww period now - AF is due December 27th. Here's hoping she takes a holiday this Christmas! :D


----------



## miel

HEY!
i guess i am in the club too...32 years old my husband almost 30 ! with being married for 10 years this past October 2007! TTC starting this month:)
Good luck to all!


----------



## Mira

:hugs:Welcome Hope22 and Miel :):hugs:
Good luck on your 2ww Hope22!!!


----------



## christinamike

Hi, I'm Christina. Just turned 31 years old in November 2007. TTC my first child. I was previously on birth control pills for years, but went off in June 2006. It took a few months for my cycle to get somewhat normalized after going off (irregular, missed some). Now it is regular. I went off the pill in June 2006 knowing that it could take some time for me to get preggers after being on it for so long, but we weren't actively trying or charting at that time. I would say we've been "TRYING" for the past 5 months. It is very frustrating because we want this so badly. I have hypothyroidism/hashimotos so sometimes I worry that I won't be able to conceive at all - though I know chances are we will eventually. Every night when I go to bed I pray for a baby...


----------



## loopylew

Christinamike, how long did it take for your AF to regulate? i was on bcp for 11 years and so far have had three very different cycles. First one was 36 days, which i was expecting after stopping bcp, second was 24 day cycle, both of them lasted five days from start to finish. Last one i had a 34 dya cycle and it lasted 2andhalf days. Were your similiar? it's so annoying !! how long did it take to regulate?


----------



## christinamike

loopylew said:


> Christinamike, how long did it take for your AF to regulate? i was on bcp for 11 years and so far have had three very different cycles. First one was 36 days, which i was expecting after stopping bcp, second was 24 day cycle, both of them lasted five days from start to finish. Last one i had a 34 dya cycle and it lasted 2andhalf days. Were your similiar? it's so annoying !! how long did it take to regulate?

Loopylew,
The best way for me to explain it is to just give you my dates. I hope this will help you:

Went off the pill on June 22, 2006 (meaning I didn't take the next set of pills following the end of AF)

At that time I wasn't charting regularly, just noting when AF came, and any unusual symptoms:

July 2006 - No AF
August 2006 - 8/18 AF arrived - lasted 4 days
September 2006 - No AF
October 2006 - No AF
November 2006 - 11/7 AF arrived - lasted 5 days (my normal)
December 2006 - 12/16 AF arrived - lasted 4 days
January 2007 - No AF
February 2007 - 2/14 AF arrived - lasted 4 days
March 2007 - 3/27 AF arrived - lasted 4 days
April 2007 - 4/30 AF arrived - lasted 4 days
May 2007 - period from April went into May 4/30 - 5/3
June 2007 - 6/18 AF arrived - lasted 5 days (ONE YEAR SINCE OFF BCP)
July 2007 - No AF (I was also sick due to thyroid problems in July...)
August 2007 - 8/13 AF arrived - lasted 4 days
September 2007 - 9/27 AF arrived - lasted 4 days
October 2007 - No AF
November 2007 - 11/13 AF arrived - lasted 7 days + 3 days of spotting 
December 2007 - AF EXPECTED ON 12/25 or 12/26....

Hope this helps somewhat!


----------



## Tippy

I guess I'm here!! I'm 34 years old. I had my tubal reversal on 11/30/07 and expect to have AF around 12/24. I hope that the surgery won't goof up my cycle. My cycles are usually 30-31 days, so we'll be TTC the 5th-12th!!


----------



## dakini

Welcome to B&B!


----------



## leila

:hi:I am 37 and have been trying to conceive for about 15 months.

I had a miscarriage about 2 years ago when I was not trying.

It kinda gets me down a lot and I go through periods of obsessive thinking/researching but I am trying to relax more these days.

I have had some tests done (lap and dye etc......so far the NHS has been really helpful to me ) and anyway will need surgery to remove a large fibroid next year as it oculd be preventing implantation so I should really take a break for while but you know how you alway think miracles can happen:dohh:

Good luck everyone and I am looking forward to exchanging too much personal information with you all......:rofl:

leilaxx


----------



## tinkerbell2

Hi

I'm new, 31, married, step mum to 2 fabulous children but hubby & I are also ttc and have been for 2 mnths so early days. Loving the babydust wishes! good luck to everyone!

Tinkers x


----------



## tinkerbell2

leila

sounds like u've had it rough. been no easy ride for me either - hubby had had the snip when we met. nhs wud not fund a reversal so we paid 2k to have snip reversed and then it failed (scar tissue). After 2 years of depression and nhs still refusing another 4k paid out for second reversal and this has worked (thankfully). Although loadsa money, ivf & icsi treatment were still much more. Hoping now that it won't b long ttc (as is everyone!)

Just gotta keep on smiling as believe me I've been at my lowest and do not wanna go bak there.

Tinkers x


----------



## dakini

Welcome tinkerbell2. Sorry to hear about your issues, but hopefully soon you will have your BFP!


----------



## secondchance

Hi! I'm new to the sight and 4 years ago I met the man of my dreams,after a failed marriage,but soon after I was in a car accident that left me in the hospital about year,lost the use of my left arm,but this wonderful man stayed caring for me the whole time,now we have been trying to conceive for 2mos now, it's hard doing all the opk,charting ,temps. I believe god has a plan but its nice to talk and get support for other women in my shoes. just wanted to introduce myself.


----------



## dakini

Welcome to B&B! You'll love it here!


----------



## silverbrumby

Hello everyone,

I stumbled onto this site and thought I might as well join the forum.

I'm 36 and TTC my first. I'll be 37 in March and am not married and not in a relationship (or seeing much hope of one on the horizon). I am also a cancer survivor. I had a rare tumour on one of my ovaries when I was 24. Two surgeries and a year of perimenopause, but I am cancer free for 12 years. After a year off chemo my cycles went back to normal and run like clockwork so the docs think I've got "as good a chance as anyone"...

So you're probably wondering...if she is single how is she TTC... no, I'm not a candidate for the next immaculate conception. I've decided that given my health history and the saharan wasteland that is my dating life, my best option would be to go for single-momhood. I found a lovely gay man willing to be a known donor, and I am trying to concieve via at home artificial insemination.

I'm taking this month to get to know my cycles and am going to go buy some ovulation predictor kits and try and sort out when I am having my LH surge and when I am ovulating, then the fun will begin.

I hope you lasses don't mind me joining in your chat here as I'd love to have a place to come and talk about the TTC ups and downs.

Cheers!

SB


----------



## dakini

I say welcome!


----------



## Mervs Mum

Welcome SB!


----------



## silverbrumby

Thanks! Where are you all in your TTC adventure? Where in the world do you live? I'm living in the States but I'm what you would call "culturally confused". I just returned here after living in New Zealand. I was born in the UK, raised in Norway and have an American dad and Norwegian mum. My donor friend is also half American and half Norwegian.

I'm looking forward to chatting with you all as I'm sure this is going to be a bumpy ride.


----------



## Mervs Mum

I'm 33, been TTC for just 1 month after BCP for 10 yrs. I have a lovely 13 yr old daughter from my first marriage -Emily Anne and I am married to my lovely hubby Keith who has no children. We live in West Yorkshire, England with our 2 furbabies (English Cocker Spaniels Moog and Mervyn) and are both in Education. AF due tomorrow and had a BFN this morning. Thats me in a nut shell!!!


----------



## dakini

I am from Manitoba, Canada, born and raised, on out 4th month ttc, married to a wonderful guy who (from my tickers) you can see I've been with for a *long* time, we each have our own furbaby - 1 kitty each (one is my avatar). 

It's been an interesting ride so far, and ttc will always keep you on your toes! Good luck in your journey! :dust::dust:


----------



## RobininMI

Hi all, I'm a real newbie here!

I am so glad to see a thread for the 30 somethings!! I just turned 33 in November, my DH is now 37 and we are TTC our first child. I am a little nervous that I may have waited too long but 33 isn't too old is it??

I was really on the charting bandwagon last year, but kinda fell away from it...this is the first time we have really seriously decided that starting a family would be a good idea.

Do any of you have worries like how will you be a good mother etc? Or are you just more focused on the getting pregnant part? 

Sorry, not trying to be nosey, but I surely could use advice...all of my family lives 1200 miles away except my hubby so it's always helpful to hear other's stories. 


Robin in MI


----------



## Rumpskin

Hi

I am 36 and recently miscarried at 9 weeks.

Am trying to be positive for the future and desperately still want children.

I have been with my OH for 8 years (he already has children). We live in the south west.

Am finding B&B a god send.

Baby dust to all xxxx


----------



## RobininMI

Hi Rumpskin!

I'm so so sorry for your miscarriage, how awful for you :(:(


Sending a ton of good wishes your way!



Robin


----------



## MissMonty

Hi, I'm 30 and my DH is 36. We got married in Sep 05 and have been TTC since Sep 07. We have started to use the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor this cycle - I got peak fertility today for the first time which was exciting! 

We had always planned to start TTC in Sep 07 as we love travelling and have managed to cram in as much of the world as possible.

Big :hugs: out there to you all x


----------



## miel

i just wanted to say welcome of you!
i am from san francisco and ttc for 2 months (and i am 33 years old)
good luck on your ttc journey.


----------



## Tishimouse

Welcome to all the new comers (I'm relatively new myself). I am Irish and live in Lancashire, UK with my wonderful husband.

A quick message to SB: Just want to wish you luck and let you know I admire your courage and determination. Best of luck as with your motivation and outlook, you can't help but be a great Mother. :hugs:

I think I might be the eldest person posting here as I am 45 (46 in May) and started ttc #1 two months ago. Hopefully sharing that info should make all you 30-something gals feel a LOT better.


----------



## RobininMI

Thanks so much for the welcomes!

I don't know about you all but my irregular cycling is driving me 
crazy!! I am hoping that once my diet kicks my weight loss 
into higher gear, things will normalize again and give me and DH
a shot (no pun intended lol) at getting Preggie!


I have to get on the phones and find a good OB/Gyn, hopefully
one with a good bedside manner!


Robin:coffee:


----------



## connielim

Hello everyone here..

i am new, this is my 1st post on this forum.

i am 42, my hubby is 35. We ttc since we started planning our marriage 3 years ago. So far, no news yet. i am so stress and tired. dont know how long can this last and kill me thoroughly. 

i have got a delay in my period for 14 days last month, tested on the 5th & 10th days, but negative. Havent missed my period since the 1st P, always have 28 days cycle. 

i am not sure what had happen to me, am i getting too old TTC?? or my system already messed up after TTC for so many months.

We even tried on IUI, 2 times, failed. 

tell you more next time i post here... good day.


----------



## RobininMI

Hello Connie!


Sending you a lot of sticky baby dust from Mi....hoping that you will receive your BFP soon :)



Robin


----------



## poppy

Hello to the new ladies - our thirty something group has got really big!


----------



## Tricks26

Hey all :hi:

This is just a quick post to see how everyone is getting on?

I am currentley in the 2ww and it is killing me I have no symptoms at all, Im just tired but Im always tried hahah( to much BD!!)

so just thought that I would say hi and hope to speak to you all soon!!

Tricks:hugs:


----------



## Wendywoo2008

Hi all, I am a bit inbetween groups, I have just turned 30 and H is 30 in August, which I guess has given us a push to start TTC. Only been going since End December and am on CD3 today so feel a bit grotty, looking forward to fertile week though!


----------



## gde78

Hi Ladies. This is my first post on this site. I'm 36 and my SO is 29 (lully!). We've been TCC for 18 months and had all our fertility testing finalised 13th December 07. We're both OK and have been put forward for IVF under unexplained infertility. We then discovered we were preggers on 27th Dec! Sadly, we lost the baby on 5th Jan just coming up to 7 weeks :cry:. Both still really, really sad, but we've been told by the dr to start again straight away. So we're BD like our life depends on it! We're both keen to try and get preggers naturally again if we can.

Not had post mc AF yet, so can't really do any calculations. Can anyone advise when I'm likely to get AF? Have had ectopic before (Dec 04), but can't really remember much about that time and it was all tied up with surgery etc.

I have loads of questions about eating and drinking habits too, cos Im trying to eat as if I'm preggers for when I fall again (SO has told me to think when, not if!). Can anyone help? Can you drink decaff coffee/coke or is it too processed? Is honey OK? SIL has said no cos it's a live food, but it's supposed to be a fertility aid! I know peanuts are out, but are other nuts ok? Sorry to bombard on first post, but I'm so excited to find this site! :happydance:

Look forward to hearing from you x x x


----------



## Helen_26

https://img244.imageshack.us/img244/9196/glitteryourway9e8d0447rm3.gif

Big hello to all the newbies. Gool luck to all on your ttc journey


----------



## jonnanne3

Just checking in to see if there is anyone out there like me. I am 35 (almost 36) and me and my husband have been trying since May of 07. I have 3 children from a previous marriage and we decided after being together 7 years that we would like to try and add to our family. Could someone please tell me what I am doing wrong. I am temp charting and doing the OPK and every month I am doing everything right (or I think I am) I have been to my doctor and everything looks great from the surgery and I am ovulating normally so what is my problem. My husband has had a semen check and he is great too. Please help! Anne


----------



## pixielou

Yes, well kinda in the same position. I'm 35 and have been ttc for about 1year now. Same, doing everything supossed to be doing but nothing happening yet. I reckon that we have to keep on trying and keep positive, when I went for my hsg last week the doctor who carried it out said that thinking positively will help she also said that as Doctors they are even told to recommend prayer to their patients as it affects the part of the braun that controls good feeling and therefore has a knock on effect on hormones etc.

I know it's a bit heavy for a Wednesday afternoon but I thought that it might help and to remind myself also.

Take care spk soon


----------



## prljamgirl

Hi, I'm new here and am TTC. I'm 30 years old and we've been trying since November.


----------



## jonnanne3

I hope we will all be able to conceive soon! I am praying every day and night. Each month comes and goes and my hope diminishes a little every month. I keep praying so hopefully it will happen soon! 
Has anyone heard about having too much intercourse that it can weaken the sperm? Is it a myth or can it be true? During the week of ovulation we try at least once a day. Is that too much? WOW Too much info for a Wed!


----------



## Mervs Mum

Some say that to BD every other day is better as it gives OH to recover and produce better swimmers.


----------



## toot

Hello my name is Teresa and I am 35 dh is Tim and he is 38. I have 3 wonderful children 17 boy, 16 boy, and 14 girl, and two stepdaughters 17,16. I had my tubes tyed in 93 after my daugher was born,got remarreid and had a reversal in 02. We have been ttc for 5 years, we did get pg in Oct. 07 and m/c at 6weeks. had a hsg test done, I only have one tube, the other one is blocked. I am really looking forward to have you all to chat with.


----------



## Mervs Mum

toot said:


> Hello my name is Teresa and I am 35 dh is Tim and he is 38. I have 3 wonderful children 17 boy, 16 boy, and 14 girl, and two stepdaughters 17,16. I had my tubes tyed in 93 after my daugher was born,got remarreid and had a reversal in 02. We have been ttc for 5 years, we did get pg in Oct. 07 and m/c at 6weeks. had a hsg test done, I only have one tube, the other one is blocked. I am really looking forward to have you all to chat with.


:hi: Toot!

Good luck TTC :dust:


----------



## snowflake

Hi,

I am 38 years old. Myself and DH were TTC for just over a year and a half when I fell pregnant last December. Unfortunately I suffered a missed miscarriage at 10 weeks two weeks ago and now find myself back on the TTC road. I am currently waiting for my cycle to return which will probably take a few weeks and then we are going to start trying again.


----------



## fefe76

Hi all

I am Farheen and will be 32 this year and TTC #1

Been married for 4 years this July and havent used any contraception since been married ....so pretty much was open to conceiving asap...

nearly 4 years on and no success whatsoever

its been an emotional journey and now i dont even discuss it with hubby as he thinks its not a good time for us 2 have a kid....but then in his eyes it never is! so i think its pretty much just get pregnant and tell him about it when its done :wacko:

anyway i am currently residing in Saudi Arabia 

my cycles are whack and i just dont know what i can do....ive had all the tests and they were all ok...hubby was all clear and i have taken fertility tabs for 6mnths with no result

no money for IVF etc so no idea what i can do now except just keep trying the old fashioned way


----------



## mrsjack

Hi, 
I am Lorraine and me and my husband have been trying for a baby for nearly 2 years. I am 36 and he is 34. 
My husband has low motility and morphology. We went to see a specialist in November and have been told that we would need ICSI. We are not entitled to any help on the NHS as I already have a daughter (age 13). 
We can pay for ICSI privately but this will cost approx 3K per try, not the kind of money we have spare at the moment. 
In the meantime we have both changed our lifestyles and my husband is taking loads of vitamins in an attempt to improve the motility and morphology of his sperm. 

Look forward to chatting to you soon!


----------



## mrsjack

fefe76 have you tried agnus castus to try to regulate your cycle?

Mine has gone down from 35 days to 28 days, it does take 3 months to start working though, take from cycle day 1 to OV only.


----------



## mrsjack

PS love this forum :)


----------



## fefe76

whats angus castus?

lol after more than 3 yrs TTC another few months wont hurt !!! 

i am living in saudi arabia...so duno where i can find stuff like this 

if u can PM me about what this is it wud be great 

cheers


----------



## parisbeach

Hi Im donna i'm 35, ttc #4 as married new hubby 2 years ago would love child between us he 28. We have been trying for 2 years no joy, i am borderline PCOS


----------



## emmajo23

Hi to all, I haven't been on here for a wee while but i'm going to make more of an effort, I don't know anybody within my family or freinds who is TTC, so I find it great to listen and chat with other people who are going through the same as we are. :hi:


----------



## mrsjack

*Fefe76 *I have copied this from the net for you...

_Agnus Castus is the herb of choice for helping to restore hormone imbalance and increasing fertility. In one study 48 women diagnosed with infertility took agnus castus daily for three months, 7 of them became pregnant during that time and 25 of them regained normal progesterone levels.

Agnus castus is particularly helpful for those women who have a luteal phase defect (shortened second half to the cycle) or those with high prolactin levels, because it stimulates the proper functioning of the pituitary gland which controls the hormones.

Agnus castus works to restore hormonal balance and can be used where there are hormone deficits as well as excesses it:

Regulates periods 
Restarts periods which have stopped 
Helps with heavy bleeding 
Increases the ratio of progesterone to oestrogen by balancing excess oestrogen. 
Note: 
Don't take any herbs while you are using drug treatments or going through assisted conception (such as IVF), unless prescribed by a qualified practitioner. 

Caution

You should not take any of the above herbs if you are taking, The Pill, Fertillity drugs, HRT or any other hormonal treatment or other medication unless they are recommended by a registered, experienced practitioner._

The actual link to the site I got it from is www.marilynglenville.com/infertility.htm

It is quite useful to read site as it details other vits and herbs you can take to help both you and your partner become more fertile. 

You can get it online here www.healthydirect.com


----------



## fefe76

Thanks a lot mrsjack

it sounds great i just hope it is available here in saudi arabia if not i guess i will get it online :o)


----------



## jonnanne3

parisbeach said:


> Hi Im donna i'm 35, ttc #4 as married new hubby 2 years ago would love child between us he 28. We have been trying for 2 years no joy, i am borderline PCOS

Hello Donna! I am 35 (almost 36) I have 3 children and me and my husband who is 30 (almost 31) have been trying since April of 07. I had a tubal reversal then. 
Have you had your husband tested? What has your doctor said about how long you two have been TTC? 
I look froward to hearing from you! Good luck and sending you bunches of :dust:


----------



## pixielou

Hi again, just wanted to to say hi to all the newbies!

After having the result feedback as good from the hospital after hsg i will having an appt this friday with the consultant . I have no idea what he will do maybe he will recommend further tests or clomid. Suppose I will just have to sit and wait patiently. Af is due by 18th feb(tomorrow) which will make it a 40 day cycle and have not not ever been past this. The strange thing is that there is no sign of it, but saying that no sign of anything else either!

The waiting does drive me crazy I maen waiting 28-35 days is bad enough but waiting every month 37+ days to see the:witch: and then to start all over again drives me nuts!

sorry for the moan ladies X


----------



## fefe76

Hey

went to a gyno here in saudi and now have 2 start all over and do all my tests etc again
:cry:

then she will see if anything is wrong then if there isnt give me clomid tabs (which i took for 6 mnths and nothing) and then if nothing then injections

i hate this....starting from sq 1 over and over...i mean i have had all my tests and NOTHING was wrong, even had a Lapro 

i just feel frustrated


----------



## TrixieLox

I've been on this forum for 4 months and never posted here! I'm 30 years old, have been trying for my first ickle baby for 4 months now (2 months 'properly' trying). And watching all my mates and friends in their 20s falling PG almost straight away. I think I might be proving the stat that people in their 30s fall pg in 6-12 months. I'm often found in the TTC forum and TTC journals. Anyway, baby dust to all ... x


----------



## Omi

Hi everybody, 

im 37 (38 next month) and my OH is 34 (another toyboy:) ). We've been together for nearly 5 years and started ttc last summer. Due to my age we decided to sign up for fertility treatment after 6 months as there's a 1 year waiting list where I live. 

To our shock and total delightment we found out i was pregnant on the the 7th of January this year. I had been using the clearblue fertility monitor and found it to be a great aid in calculating when i ovulate (we actually worried we didnt have sex enough but as it happened- it only takes once :dohh:)

I had my fist scan last week and unfortunately we found out the baby died about 2 weeks prior and I have since requested a d&c which im scheduled in for this friday.

Obviously this has been a great shock and a big setback but this site has been a great help and we're both encouraged greatly that we not only conceived but that it happened naturally.

I would just like to say best of luck to all of you and that it will happen for you (I feel that even now, when im in the middle of this mess):dust: to you all!! xx


----------



## maz

pixielou said:


> Hi again, just wanted to to say hi to all the newbies!
> 
> After having the result feedback as good from the hospital after hsg i will having an appt this friday with the consultant . I have no idea what he will do maybe he will recommend further tests or clomid. Suppose I will just have to sit and wait patiently. Af is due by 18th feb(tomorrow) which will make it a 40 day cycle and have not not ever been past this. The strange thing is that there is no sign of it, but saying that no sign of anything else either!
> 
> The waiting does drive me crazy I maen waiting 28-35 days is bad enough but waiting every month 37+ days to see the:witch: and then to start all over again drives me nuts!
> 
> sorry for the moan ladies X

Hi pixielous :hi:

I've just joined the forum. I'd been interested to hear what happens at your next appointment. I had my hsg done on 2 january and go back on 4 march. I have no idea what to expect, so any info would be greatly appreciated. I will be in my 2ww by the time my appointment comes round, so don't know if that will affect anything.

Good luck with your appointment xx:hugs:


----------



## ~Summer~

I will be 30 on the 11th of March. DH and I are currently TTC #3.


----------



## MrsStevens76

I am 32 and TTC #1. I had a mc last month. DH is 36 and has 3 alrady!


----------



## Tanya819

Hi everyone!

I'm 33 and DH just turned 40. We are TTC #1.


----------



## tansey

Hi everyone I am 35 (although I keep forgetting and sometimes I am 34 or 36 - am I losing my marbles already?) My OH is 30 (toyboy but more mature than me). We have been together for nearly 5 years, we are really close which is good as we have moved a lot due to his work so we are not near friends or family. We are trying for Baby #1.:hi:


----------



## SuzieQ

Hi :hi:

I'm an oldie :blush:(well DH is worse :laugh2:)

I'm 42 & TTC for #2 (DD is 5 now) & DH is 48


----------



## Lulu

Hi

Been lurking around here for a few weeks so thought it was time to introduce myself.

I'm 33, DH is 36 and we've been TTC #1 since July, 07.


----------



## Kaelia67

Hi all, i am abit of a lurker myself and not yet posted. I'm 40 years "young" hehe and i am already have children with my ex. My youngest is now 6. myself and my partner have been trying for a baby together for 10 months and no joy. This will be my dp's first baby. If it ever does happen. I'm beginning to think i am not ovulating as i don't seem to get a surge on the sticks, i am going to start charting this month and see if that help's.
Good luck everyone ttc, i hope you all get your bfp's soon xxx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Welcome to all teh new ones :hi:


----------



## pixielou

Hi to all the newbies!:hi: Sorry about your news Omi wishing you :bfp:.

Maz, I had my appointment in the end( nearly didn't as they wanted new blood work done)and saw the consultant, who has decided to put me on clomid. He said that we need to shorten my cycle lenghth and that this was the next and best option. Will be starting on it 2nd day of next cycle. Will wait and see what happens. By the sound of things they seem to recomend thios to alot of ladies, so they just might prescribe it for you too?

Anyways, :dust:to all and lets all stay positive!


----------



## Emsi76

Hi there,
I am 31 and been trying to conceive since August 07. My hubby is 36 and we have been together since i was 17!!!!
I had an unplanned pregnancy 7 years ago, which ended in miscarriage at about 10 weeks. Since then haven't wanted to try until last year! I have had 2 very early miscariages about 4 - 5 weeks each time and i now wish we had tried for kids earlier!!!
I get so upset and frustrated each month when i get my period, i ca't tell you. 
You are not alone!!!
I suppose we just have to keep trying!!????
Emma
xx


----------



## Omi

Hi Emsi, and welcome!

First wanna say sorry to hear what you're gone though. Mc is a hard thing to experience (just recouperating after a d&c last friday- so i know) but well done for being strong and keeping at it!!

You're not alone in feeling how you do and luckily you have the support of your gp and your OH and that's great.

im 37 myself (38 next week) and although im late to the game (had to find the missing link-my OH :)) i am positive since at least i got pregnant, which is the big hurdle, i think for many...

Im sure you will find this site a great place to find advice, help and somewhere to vent where you know you'll always find a friendly ear :):hugs:

Best of luck and here's some :dust:


----------



## Dawn

Believe it or not I've managed to get to the ripe old age of 39 and this is my first ever visit to a forum. And, you've guessed it, managed to get to that ripe old age, without having a child. Have been ttc only for a couple of months but some strange things have been happening over the past two weeks - AF due in two days - and have become all bit pre-occupied with the thought that i might be pregnant. anyone out there who's in a remotely similar position. Would be great to hear from you. Here's hoping...


----------



## kristie72

Hi I'm Kristie and I'm 35, DH is 38 and we've been trying to conceive for 8 months. I had a day 21 progesterone level test this month which was 29.8 and my TSH level was 0.7 and AF is 5 days away. From what I've read on lots of forums and the net this could be an indication of pregnancy. I don't want to get my hopes up. I've had a few cramps for about a week, been hideously mood (poor hubby), a spot of blood 3 days ago. Because I've read so much it could all be in my head. I am sure I am not the only one that happens to?.

Anyway, g'day (i'm from Australia) hehehehe 

Let me know what you think of my progesterone levels...


Thanks and good luck
Me
x


----------



## Dawn

hi kirstie. you're from oz? I was there for five weeks mid-dec to mid-jan. sister lives in Sydney and she got married before Christmas so i stayed out to check it all out a bit. I had the best time!! anyway, back to business. From what you say, looks like it could well be a good month for you. Fingers crossed. I've also had cramps - for over a week now - they're not as strong as AF cramps and are, at times, concentrated on my right hand side - i've also been feeling twinges there especially in evening. But, like you say, it's hard to know it it's not just a case of paying closer attention to you body or whether it's really signs of early pregnancy. I had a v brief bleed on 8 dpo. never had that before. it really shocked me. Af due in one to two days' time so it's just a case of sitting tight til the. it's torture! Wishing you all the luck in the world - give a big kiss from me to down under!


----------



## kristie72

Hi Dawn.

I live in Adelaide. I got married in November last year how funny you were in Oz for a wedding before xmas. Where are you?

I think it "might" be a good month. I just can't test because it's so disappointing, just can't do it. The cramps are weird aren't they. It is like a constant dull AF cramp, I thought I was imaginging it. Sounds like you might be in luck too! I just worry that I've read so much and like you say have been paying such close attention to it all that's it is really in my head. Least you only have 2 days to wait. I have 5....eh!

Good luck and nice to meet you


----------



## Dawn

I know, five days can seem like an awfully long time. but then, if you look at it anothe way, you've got five days of hope ahead of you. at least the prospect is exciting. I'm from Wales - beautiful in parts but a far cry from Adelaide. I think my sister did the right thing moving to paradise. have you had any other symptoms other than cramping?


----------



## kristie72

i've had cramping for about a week. i had that drop of blood. hellishly moody. i was at the gym last night watching biggest loser and i cried, then a pet rescue show came on and i cried and this was at the gym...OMG. today i feel weird, like you know when you've eaten something bad and you are going to get diarrhoea and that sick feeling in your stomach and throat. i have that. 2 people said to me yesterday that i was glowing, although that could have been my makeup ;-) hehehehehe (joking). oh and i've been doing #2 ALOT which is unusual for me and 2 days ago I was itchy all over all day.

what about you anything else?

I do think alot of these are in my head though.


----------



## Dawn

I know what you mean. beginning to get convinced that i'm living proof of the power of suggestion. I noticed lots of things - one being that i'm not at all feeling moody and, believe me, i'm normally v spikeyl as my AF approaches! feel strangely happy but that could be down to feeling hopeful about impending BFP. I've got tender, heavy chest etc but then have had that in the past. Have had mild, dull cramping for well over a week, particuarly on right hand side. I've also had a lot of twinges there too. Earlier today, it seemed to have spread to the right side of my lower back. Had really unusual one-off bleed at 8 dpo - never had that before in my life. On top of that had really bad indigestion and heartburn. also noticed increased saliva but... the power of suggestion etc. 48 hours and counting...


----------



## kristie72

ow wow dawn, now i'm getting excited for you. those are all great indications. i have a big smile on my face for you!!!!


----------



## Kaelia67

Oooh my fingers are crossed for you ladies, hope this is your much awaited bfp's :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: xx


----------



## pixielou

Kirsty,dawn that sounds very promising! Hope you get your:bfp:

hi to emsi and :dust:to all x


----------



## peanut31

Hi! I'm Micki, 32 and the hubby is 38. We are started to TTC #1 in Dec 2007. Unfortunately i MC @ 5 weeks on the hubby's birthday 1/30. We were told to wait one cycle, but ... hopefully AF will be late.


----------



## shoeshopper

hello i am 37 been ttc for 4 years - had 2 MC last year, the irony is that i was booked in for tests that were due to start 3 days after i discoved i was pregnent 1st time so those tests got cancelled. My gp is very supportive and i know that if nothing happes in the next couple of months she will push me forward for tests. i only have 1 fallopean ube the right one was removed because it was blocked when i was 17 and i am convinced that this effects my frtility but the doc says it doesnt!
(ps sorry i have terrible spelling!)


----------



## Sami

Hi

I'm 31 and my DH is 32 and we've been TTC baby #1 for about 2 years. My DH has been tested and everything is fine his end, I've had some test and have been told that I have slight PCOS (whatever that means!):shrug:

My AF :witch: is very irregular, sometimes I have a cycle as long as 60 days, so it's really hard to chart at the moment. I have just been given some ov tests by a friend so am starting them next week when AF has finished! Thought I would just do the ov tests from the day AF stops as don't really know when else to do them?!?!?

It's so glad to know that I'm not the only one out there! :winkwink:


----------



## MumAgain

Hi there.:hi: I am 35, hub hub is 36. We have a 16 year old daughter and an 8 month old son. We have been not so much trying as "not taking precautions" since our son was born last June. No luck so far! A close friend of mine introduced me to this site.


----------



## wantababybump

Hehe that close friend was me!! :happydance: Welcome to B&B Chrissy...Im sure you will love it!!


----------



## grace4me

Hey ladies...I'ld like to join you! I am 32 and mother to a 4 year old. I have recently married and we are now ttc our first child together. My DH is early 50's and we have been ttc for 6 months. I had a BFP in Jan but that ended in a chemical pregnancy! Although I am glad to know we can get preg, I start to fret when I think about DH's age ;) I was on Mirena for a year and had that removed in Sept 07. Got preg Dec 07 but had the chemical pregnancy. So..here we are again, trying trying trying. Nothing but BFN's since then ;(


----------



## cluckcluck

Hi ladies, can i join you all?

Me 33 DP is 35, TTc what feels like forever unexplained infertility on my part, we are just about to start our 2nd go at ivf after our BFN last september should be starting our DR drugs anyday now just waiting on the call so getting very excited but very nervous at the same time.

Are they any other ladies having ivf?

xx


----------



## Corrine

Hello all!

My name is Corrine and I am new to this forum..I'm nearly 38, husband is 37 both second marriage for us, we have 4 kids between the 2 of us. He has the girls and I have the boys...19 and 15 and we're trying to have on of our own...I've felt my forehead and Im OK, honest! Husband had a vasectomy reversal 7 weeks ago and have started TTC this cycle.....so I'm here to keep y'all company!


----------



## Elainemackee

am nearly 40 and have just completed my second (unsuccessful) round of Clomid and am devastated. I eat well take exercise, don't smoke and have cut my drinking down to a virtual standstill. My husband is 4 years younger than me and would make a fantastic Dad. I truly thought that this was the month and am now really beginning to worry (we have been trying for 1.5 years. I was wondering if anyone had any tips (I am starting to take a guainfenesin type medicine after I finish this months clomid to aid mucus formation, and would welcome any other suggestions). So far this is what I have been incorporating into my lifestyle, well timed sex (obviously). Pineapple and grapefruit juice (apparently they help with conception). Lying with my feet up after intercourse and have also bought a course from a Chinese herbalist. I think what i am trying to say is nearing end of tether and would welcome any suggestions/tips you may have. I also cant belive I have just taked about mucus to all you lovley people but despite having a nice group of friends and 3 scarily fertile sisters, I dont know anyone who really understands about this kind of thing.

Yours in anticipation (in every way)
E


----------



## xxrachxx

Hiya im new to the forum, 
Im Rach, almost 31, DH is 39 we have 1 daughter aged 14 months together since VR in 2005. I had DD aged 10 from PR and DH has a 18 yr old son and 12 yr old daughter from PR.
We have been ttc since March 07 and have been referred to Fertility Clinic so just waiting on an appointment now. 
I am taking pregnacare and honey (as ive been told the honey can help???) and DH is on Multi Vits, Zinc and Vit C supplements as this is supposed to boost motility. We have had some tests done, cd24 to check ovulation which came out normal, thyroid and full blood works which all came out ok, DH has had a SA and has higher than normal count and volume but motility is 27&#37; rapid progression 6% sluggish 6% non progressive 61% non motile and vitality is 36% which someone said on here means they dont live very long :(
Anyway if you have anytips for us please let us know. 
This TTC business is very draining, i fell straight away with my other 2. So i am getting worried now.


----------



## skerry berry

Hello ladies, can I join in please :hi:

I'm Gina, 36 years old, DH is 35. We are in our second month of TTC #2, although this is the first month that I have been using my Clearblue monitor as we just decided halfway through February to go for it. We already have a beautiful daughter. I have also just learned that my 22 year old niece is pregnant, so am going to be a Great Aunt - how's that for making you feel old.

I am currently CD 21, 4 days PO, so in that boring part of the 2WW when I can't even symptom spot. AF is due around CD 31. 

I have a feeling that this month won't be ours though, as we only managed once on the crucial days due to DH's work commitments. Am hoping that once was enough this time [-o&lt;


----------



## spinner17

Hi,

I'm new to these boards and have actually never written on message boards before. I am also new to the TTC community so forgive me if I"m not up to speed on the "lingo" or abbreviations. 

My husband and I have been TTC #1 for 6 months now. I am early 30s and he is mid 30s. We are both healthy and have no problems that we are aware of. The only concern I have is that in addition to my day job, I am an athlete and exercise at an intense level several times a week. Although it has never affected my cycle, several friends and family members think it could cause problems (doctor confirmed that I am okay to continue with this exercise). IN addition, my day job can be quite stressful and I have been traveling (flying) for work quite a bit lately and am not a good flyer to I tend to have more anxiety than I normally would. Worried these things could be negatively affecting our chances, even though the doctor seems to think it's okay. 

I just went off of a light dosage bcp that I had been on for 16 years in October 07 and my cycle has been "regular" since January 08. I have a cycle length of 29 days and ovulate on the 15 day (I have ovulation cramps every month). I have been using an ovulation detection kit as well so I know that timing has been good. 

Not sure what else to share other than each month it gets harder to not have success, especially when my friends around me are getting pregnant as soon as they start trying. Just wanted to have a place to share and ask questions, so I'm looking forward to being part of these boards.


----------



## Miz Dee

Hello. After reading your postings, sounds like this is the place to be. I am 40 years old. My husband and I have been trying to get pregnant for about 1 1/2 years. He has 3 boys from a prev. marriage. I have no biological children of my own and am TTC. I have never cried so much in my life. I have endometriosis and have just completed yet another surgery. We go to see the fertility specialist next month to see what our next step is. I know age is only a number and I am a young 40, but my parts...well they are old.:shhh: 
I need some encouragement from people who have been there. All my friends have children and have no idea what I am going through. This is going to be a long journey.


----------



## Alchemist

hey everyone,:hi:

I am TTC from may (holding thumbs, fingers, nose and all things that hang free - even my boobs these days) and am daunted by the prospect of what is going to happen, so if you dont mind I would like to hang out with you fine bunch of ladies and shoot the breeze..... maybe it will ease my jitters a whee bit.

as for the ladies in their 40s, my SILs both had kids at 41 and they looked great and one even went back to work after 6 months. I know a friend of mine swears by her refexologist and things are happening to her cycle that is amazing (she has a thyroid problem and PCOS) so I will let you know how shes doing (shes in her late 30s). 

Baby dust to everyone!!!!


----------



## Emsi76

Hi Everyone in the old club!

I am 31 and OH is 36. We have been trying for about 7 months, although only this last month we started taking viatmins and had sex everyday over ovulation (not trying to kill him, honest)!!!

So, AF was due on 26th........still not arrived and i have backache, been queasy, sore boobs and cramping.

I did a Tesco test on day i was due to get AF, this was BFN and done 2 more which were BFN's too. Although they were not in the morning!!!!!

AAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!

Emma
xx


----------



## Miz Dee

Ok ladies, let's see who can help me...I go to my fertility appt next month, with clomid not an option for my 40 year old body and i guess hardboiled eggs. What is generally the next course of action??? Anyone know from experience or through someone else? Thanks for the info.. I guess i will cont to read up on more procedures as well. :coffee:


----------



## Sinead

:hi: To everyone in here
Hope we all get our BFPs soon


----------



## superp123

Hello ladies... Thought it was time to chime in, I'm new to the board and I've been reading this thread for a few weeks. 
I'm going to be 30 in 3months by DH is 34. I came off of BDP in 04 and fell pg once in 05 ending in mc. My cycles are what you might call irregular over the past 7 months they've fluctuated 23-33 days long. They seem to stay put for about 3 months and then there's a shift all the sudden. My DH and I just last month decided that we were ready to try again. We did all the fertility work ups last spring and all systems are go with me... he had a low count and doc said he had a slight varicasy after an ultrasound. Docs corse of action was to take vitamins he said that otta do the trick. So it was slightly disapointing but not serious enought for the doc to consider it a prob. 
We have been trying on and off for the past three years... it's hard to stay positive when all your friends are getting pg right away. We've tried for 6mths last go but we weren't charting or eating right ect. I guess we thought it would just happen for us like it does everyone else. This time I'm not quiting till I get my BFP, and I'm going at it with guns blazing. I've learned how to chart and am using the OPK we're both on vitamins too. And we're BD like crazy people. I just hope I don't break my husband. LOL :rofl:
My household consists of 3 boys- 3,4 and 7. They just came to live with us 7mths ago when my sister decided that she didn't want children anymore. One day she just left them and my mother found them. So I quit my job, they moved in and we took gaurdianship of them. Wanting children so badly, I still have trouble wrapping my mind around what she did. I now stay at home with three wonderful boys and I'm hoping to add to that # very soon. 
Good luck to all of you ladies and I'll be seeing you around. 
P


----------



## Alchemist

Hey Miz Dee

not an expert or anything but what about IVF?


----------



## Miz Dee

Alchemist, I thought about IVF, but I simply cannot afford the expense, soooo we are trying other alternatives. Thanks for the info. I appreciate.


----------



## Melissattc#4

Hi Everyone

I am 32 my husband is 43 i have been trying to conceive baby#4 since February 2007 .Good Luck to everyone I Hope we all get BFPS soon.


----------



## Alchemist

Miz Dee,

I think its important to look into alternatives like reflexology and the like.... some ppl cliam miracles 

Good luck.

btw, how much is IVF?


----------



## Alexandra

Alchemist said:


> Miz Dee,
> 
> I think its important to look into alternatives like reflexology and the like.... some ppl cliam miracles
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> btw, how much is IVF?

Very good question. I'd very much like to know as well. It's not the case for us -yet- but I'd like to start a savings fund if at the end of this TTC struggle we seem to need that.

BTW seeing how I'll be 30 in 6 months and he's 32 I guess we belong in this thread. This is progeny #1 and only we're trying for and our second (well fourth if you count the casuals) cycle trying. won't bore you with more details I have a diary as well...

Good luck to everyone though!


----------



## Alchemist

Kypris,

your dog is sooooo cute .

In terms of your cycles etc, are you using any ovulation sticks? they may help.....my friend found out she only ovulates on day 19 or something. Mine was day 17 so its probably good to know as maybe the little swimmers are just missing the target?


----------



## Alexandra

Alchemist said:


> Kypris,
> 
> your dog is sooooo cute .
> 
> In terms of your cycles etc, are you using any ovulation sticks? they may help.....my friend found out she only ovulates on day 19 or something. Mine was day 17 so its probably good to know as maybe the little swimmers are just missing the target?

Thanks. Outdated pictures now he's as big as a cow, slobbery, constantly trying to make sexy time with DH and dirty. But okay, still cute.

We're using everything and cherries. This cycle it will be CBFM, charting, OPKs, checking CM AND PreSeed. :rofl:


----------



## Alchemist

ok, so heres my ignorance - what is preseed?????

:blush:


----------



## lulu2008

hi i am new here 37 and just had an ectopic ttc in 1 month


----------



## snowgirl

Hello everyone!

I'm 33 and found out a year ago that my only remaining fallopian tube (already lost the right ovary/tube in my mid 20s) has been blocked by endometriosis and have been on the waiting list for IVF ever since. The IVF consultant we saw in January told us that the treatment could start in the next few months so we are expecting something to start pretty soon now! Despite being told we have almost nil chance of getting pregnant naturally, I still hope and obsess about signs/symptoms of pregnancy like everyone else TTC so I will be joining in with the 2WW threads right up until I start the IVF drugs!!! 

Also if there are any ladies going/gone through IVF it would be great to hear from you :)


----------



## tink

Hello,i am ttc number five at the mo,came off the pill in dec,i am 37.on cycle three at this moment in time and af is due on thur.heres hoping x:dust:


----------



## fefe76

Are there any good books available to read about infertility or getting pregnant or anything support wise?

I mean i know there are i just wonder if anyone has read any and can recommend something


----------



## luvmybabys

Hi everyone,I am new here my self,I am 31 and OH is 31,I have 2 kids by ex,he has 2 kids by his ex and we have 2 together and are ttc again,I want one more baby so bad.My oldest is 12 our youngest is 3.Hoping to meet new people and learn how to use this forum and all it's lingo,talk to ya later...baby dust to all...:dust:


----------



## journey

Hi all, another newbie. I'm 38 and DH is 43 (my Gosh we sound so old!) His oldest is 20 and we have a 3 year-old. I was on the pill for all of my 20s and half of my 30s before conceiving our son and I had no problems. I'm in the two-week wait and I'm hoping for a BFP soon!


----------



## Momo35

HI all

Room for 1 more?

I'm 35 and Dh is going on 49 trying for our first. Been a bit of a road to get to here. May start a diary on friday. See journey...not so old;) 

Just O'd today so DH and I are now in a 2 week wait mode. Can we say chocolate?

:dust: for everybody

Maureen


----------



## tink

:hi: morning all!
well i cheated and did a test yesterday :bfn:
i dont know why i bothered cos i know shes :witch: on her way!
Its just that i had pink show of mucus (tmi) 3 days ago and i thought i was gonna start very early!but nothing since just a lot of cramping!
oh well come on you :witch: lets get it over with! :rofl::rofl:
:dust::blue::pink:
baby dust to all! x
tink


----------



## hopeful4baby

Hello Girls,

I'm joining in too. I'm 32, DH is 36. I had 2 m/c May 06 and Mar 07, have now been ttc for 11 months. Still waiting for our first miracle. Seems to be a rocky journey for us.

Baby dust to all!!


----------



## connoll

hi
im here too, im k 32 dh 33 ttc#2, taking a hell of a long time but we,ll get there, number 1 took longer though, so onwards and upwards
sinead where are you in manchester i use to live in audenshaw
kxx


----------



## connoll

hi sinead
where about near manchester, i use to live in audenshaw, now living west yorkshire
kx


----------



## rachelle1975

Hi there

My name is Rosh and i'm 32. Got married last October and been TTC since December. DH is 28 (toyboy!!) and we both thought it would be a lot easier than this to get PG!!!

On 28 day cycle and used OPK this month - got my smiley face on day 14 so fingers crossed the BD worked!

AF is due on 20th but tests say they can be used from 4 days before... just gotta try and wait until next Wednesday without losing my marbles!!!

Good luck to everyone! x


----------



## magicvw

Hello all! I'm Vicky, 34 mum of one (1yr and 9 mnths). Been trying for our second for what seems like forever - I wasn't concentrating the first time round and knew Nothing about TTC - it just happened. This time round I'm looking for signs, counting days like mad, keeping a cycle diary etc but nothing! Trying OPKs for the first time this mnth but not going to tell DH as he'll think I'm getting obsessed (he's right of course!)


----------



## denise d

Hi All,
my husband and i have been trying to concieve for 7 months without luck,im 41 and desparate to concieve.21 months ago after trying for 4 1/2 years we did concieved only to be told 6 1/2 months into pregnancy that our baby would die at birth and had to end pregnancy.We had a beautiful little boy.I am so desperate to try just one more time.I have since had to have my thyroid removed and noticed that gradually over the months that im not getting much of the wet cervical fluid that i use to have.I have had a 21 day cycle blood test that says i am ovulating and that all is well.The only fluid i have had this month is like creamy/milky fluid and only lasted one day.I dont know if this is fertile as all i keep reading is that watery and egg like is fertile.Can anybody tell me if mine is fertile.Also my husband is having a semen test next week but has had one 4 years ago and he was fine.I just dont understand why we dont get pregnant.I had been bbting for the last 7 months but have now given up as i get so upset in advance.


----------



## jonnanne3

denise d, 

We have been TTC for almost a year now. We got pregnant in Feb and mc in March. Don't give up! I am going to send you bunches of :dust: so you will get pregnant very soon!!!!!! Good Luck!


----------



## Lilly123

Hello

I am nearly 33 and DH nearly 32. We have been TTC #1 and stopped BCP last month. Had my AF on time and seem to be very regular after stopping BCP (to the date) .. hoping to BFP in next few months for baba in 09 :happydance:

Good luck everyone

Tanya


----------



## magicvw

denise d said:


> Hi All,
> my husband and i have been trying to concieve for 7 months without luck,im 41 and desparate to concieve.21 months ago after trying for 4 1/2 years we did concieved only to be told 6 1/2 months into pregnancy that our baby would die at birth and had to end pregnancy.We had a beautiful little boy.I am so desperate to try just one more time.I have since had to have my thyroid removed and noticed that gradually over the months that im not getting much of the wet cervical fluid that i use to have.I have had a 21 day cycle blood test that says i am ovulating and that all is well.The only fluid i have had this month is like creamy/milky fluid and only lasted one day.I dont know if this is fertile as all i keep reading is that watery and egg like is fertile.Can anybody tell me if mine is fertile.Also my husband is having a semen test next week but has had one 4 years ago and he was fine.I just dont understand why we dont get pregnant.I had been bbting for the last 7 months but have now given up as i get so upset in advance.

Hi Denise D, 

There's plenty of time - it took us 9 months for our first at the age of 32. The most important thing is not to get too stressed about it all - if you have a genuine worry about your fertility ( i mean not related to age, because 41 is not old), then get yourself as well as your Hubby checked out. Then if you've got a green light, just put plenty of practise in! Don't forget for one second that stress can affect fertility massively- don't so put yourself under pressure. I am 34 and we've been trying for no.2 since no.1 was 6 months, wit no result as yet, but we will get there!!! So I'll keep my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## kbear

I'm new to this sight. I'm 44 yrs been trying to get pregnant for the last 2 years. I have three kids by my husband who passed away. My Boyfriend has no kids and would like to have at least one. I finally went to a fertility Dr. did the clomid thing did IUI this past Sunday and Monday. I'm so anxious. I tested today,BFN. I'm feeling slight cramping. I just can't seem to wait the days are so long.


----------



## Suz

:hi: Welcome to BnB Kbear!!!


----------



## shmoo75

Hi :hi:

I'll now tell you a bit about myself and my journey so far. (I'll try to keep it short don't want to bore you :D)

I am 33 and DH is 35. We have been married 19mths but been together 8ys. I came of the BCP in Feb this year had my last pill induced AF then, had a 41CD until my 1st real :witch: arrived on 05/04. I am now on CD14. In am not charting my temp or, using OV sticks just having loads of :sex: Last night I did have a dull ache in my lower abdominal and back ache. I have also been getting tingling/slightly sore boobs on and off for the last couple of days. I got this at Easter when, I would of been due AF if still on the pill. Which I mistook for AF coming as, after being on the pill for 18yrs had no idea what I was feeling was OV pain as, I also had EWCM. Again didn't know what that was until I read some forums then I knew.:D

I have bought some HPT's off the internet and, they are sensitive can test 7 days after conception. But I have no idea when to test as, I have no real idea of when I am due another visit form :witch: Hopefully going by my symptoms it should be around 03/05 AF is due but, I honestly don't know for sure.

I would really appreciate some advice on when to test and, when to get a OV predictor. I was thinking of getting one if I haven't got a :bfp: by the end of next cycle. What do you guys think? Can you tell I am a total newbie to all this.

Thanks for letting me ramble

Love & :hug:

Fingers crossed we all get :bfp::bfp::bfp: soon

Shmoo
XX


----------



## nellis10

Hi Everyone!

I'm Nat, 37 and mum to DS who is 3.5 Now trying for number 2!!

Wish me luck!!

:hug:


----------



## Snowdrop

Hello I'm new, is there room for me in here?

I'm 37, DH is 41 and we've been together 11 years. We got married last December and we've been TTC #1 since then.

I very easily get addicted to anything once I start, so at the moment I am not charting at all and have not done a single POAS. I know once I do I will become completely obsessed! For the moment I'm just enjoying the journey whilst desperately hoping it doesn't last too long.

Good luck to everyone and hope we all get our BFPs soon.

x


----------



## nellis10

Snowdrop said:


> Hello I'm new, is there room for me in here?
> 
> I'm 37, DH is 41 and we've been together 11 years. We got married last December and we've been TTC #1 since then.
> 
> I very easily get addicted to anything once I start, so at the moment I am not charting at all and have not done a single POAS. I know once I do I will become completely obsessed! For the moment I'm just enjoying the journey whilst desperately hoping it doesn't last too long.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and hope we all get our BFPs soon.
> 
> x


Snowdrop you sound just like me!! I'm 37 and DH is 45!
I get obsessive too once I start...I've jsut spent a fortune on stuff to predict my fertility!!!! :dohh: I'm trying for #2. Good luck and I ope you get a :bfp: really sooN!
:hug:


----------



## starryeye31

Hi Im Nichole Im 31 will be 32 in may and hubby and I are working on Number 12 because we are crazy , lol our youngest is 5 years old and his oldest is 21 , we have a mixed Family of mine his and ours , we have 4 daughters together and are trying for a boy .


----------



## Snowdrop

nellis10 said:


> Snowdrop you sound just like me!! I'm 37 and DH is 45!
> I get obsessive too once I start...I've jsut spent a fortune on stuff to predict my fertility!!!! :dohh: I'm trying for #2. Good luck and I ope you get a :bfp: really sooN!
> :hug:

:hi:Thanks for the welcome Natalie. So far I've avoided spending money on fertility kits. I keep investigating the options, working out the costs, seeing if I can find them cheaper anywhere else, then I hit the 'buy' button. As checkout approaches I talk myself out of it and close the window. 2 days later I start the process all over again because I can't remember the details of what I decided was best and cheapest! :dohh:. Hope you get your :bfp: soon too!


----------



## yaya

Knock, knock -- can i come in?? :shy: 

My name is yaya. I'm 31 years old, dh is 56 and we are ttc our first baby since February 2008. We are having some problems because of dh's age -- er, IFKWIM hee hee! Everything looks fine from my side so far -- i am charting at the moment. 

Looking forward to getting to know u all! :friends:

lotsa love
yaya xx


----------



## nellis10

Welcome Yaya!!!:hug:

You'll get to know a lot of us obsessives....those that start to test at 3 Days post ovulation....that go into waaaay too much details about their signs and symptoms...lol...but if you stick around, no doubt you will join us!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mickie31

Hi I am 31 a full time mum and wife. My name is Melissa and I live in the UK. I am new here.


----------



## nellis10

HIya Melissa and welcome to BnB and especially the over 30's club! Here's hoping you get your BFP soon!!!:hug:


----------



## yaya

Morning all :hi:

Thanks for the welcome Natalie. I'm already obsessed lol so i guess i'll fit in just fine with u all!! Hee hee! Welcome to Melissa as well:hugs:

Oh well, 3dpo for me today but i know that i have no chance this month :cry: as dh was ill with flu during my entire fertile period and we didn't bd once! :cry: So it's a miserable 2ww ahead until the next cycle :cry: Oh well, onwards and upwards i guess! :thumbup: :roll:

It's starting to get chilly here -- winter is coming, so i am sitting here typing while still in my dressing gown lol! Tomorrow is a public holiday here :happydance: so it's a long weekend for me!! Yay!!

Lots of love
yaya xx


----------



## nellis10

I take it you are in the Antipodes then Yaya? It's a lovely Spring day here in Belfast!! I'm waiting for Cycle 2 to start also....I don't hold out hope for this one at all!!:hissy:


----------



## yaya

:rofl: Hee hee Natalie -- i saw on yr journal that u're a poas addict lol! You should get one of those 'addicted to the stick' blinkies! btw: why are u not holding out much hope for this cycle? Did u get any bd-ing in at the 'right' time? As long as u did, there's always hope! :thumpup: How many dpo are you today?? Sorry if i sound nosey lol!! :dohh: 

Oh and yes, I'm in South Africa - so everything is reversed here! If only i could hop on a :plane: to Belfast -- the weather sounds :coolio:

lotsa love
yaya xx


----------



## nellis10

I must add in some of those blinkies....lol

We did the BD once on my OV day (I think) but to be honest....I really can't say for sure 100% that I did it at the right time...I ahve a sneaky suspicion that I am a day out and thus BD AFTER my OV day....hence just waiting for Cycle 2 now...besides...
I ahve my CBFM, my ferning microscope, my fahrenheit thermometer, my OPK and HPT sticks.....I want to at least TRY them all!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## yaya

Well, it sounds like u definitely have a chance!! But omg -- all of that ttc 'stuff' sounds fab!! I would LOVE a CBFM --- sooo cool! :coolio: They're way too expensive to buy from here though :cry: so i just have to make do with charting obsessively lol! I'm gonna go and sneak a peek at yr chart :winkwink: -- hope u don't mind! Hee hee!!

xx yaya


----------



## Snowdrop

Morning all and welcome to Nichole, Yaya and Melissa. It's nice to have company in the 30s/40s club, I was a bit worried I'd be lonely.

Nat, I think we may all come to Belfast today - it's pouring with rain here in the South of England, with the occasional rumble of thunder thrown in for good measure (which makes the neighbour's dog bark incessantly:growlmad:).

When I cave in and start charting I'm hoping you will all be able to give me advice if I get confused. I so nearly started testing this cycle (currently on CD7) but following a trip to the Doctor for something else I am having a blood test in May to check that I'm ovulating, so I figure I may as well save my pennies until next cycle.

All my life my cycle has been completely regular, I came off BCP about 3 years ago and went straight back to a 28 day cycle. Since deciding to think about TTC last October and actively TTC since December my cycle has been all over the place, anything from 20 days to 35 days. Why oh why, just when I need it to be regular :cry:

Any road up, I'm sure all will become clear and as I'm not entirely sure when (and if) I ovulate I don't have the opportunity to get stressed about the 2WW.


----------



## yaya

Hiya Snowdrop -- nice to 'meet' you lol! Hope u get yr :bfp: soon hun! I know what u mean about yr cycle messing with yr head since ttc! :hissy: I now get 'symptoms' that i swear i never had in my life before (probably did, just never noticed lol!) Well, at least we're all in this madness together hey! :hugs:

lotsa love
yaya xx


----------



## nellis10

Snowdrop said:


> Morning all and welcome to Nichole, Yaya and Melissa. It's nice to have company in the 30s/40s club, I was a bit worried I'd be lonely.
> 
> Nat, I think we may all come to Belfast today - it's pouring with rain here in the South of England, with the occasional rumble of thunder thrown in for good measure (which makes the neighbour's dog bark incessantly:growlmad:).
> 
> When I cave in and start charting I'm hoping you will all be able to give me advice if I get confused. I so nearly started testing this cycle (currently on CD7) but following a trip to the Doctor for something else I am having a blood test in May to check that I'm ovulating, so I figure I may as well save my pennies until next cycle.
> 
> All my life my cycle has been completely regular, I came off BCP about 3 years ago and went straight back to a 28 day cycle. Since deciding to think about TTC last October and actively TTC since December my cycle has been all over the place, anything from 20 days to 35 days. Why oh why, just when I need it to be regular :cry:
> 
> Any road up, I'm sure all will become clear and as I'm not entirely sure when (and if) I ovulate I don't have the opportunity to get stressed about the 2WW.


My cycle is pretty much 27 days, but since I have been charting on FF (up until this cycle only my periods to get my cycle lengths!) this is my cycle history:

03/09/07 - 21 CD
24/09/07 - 18 CD wot????
12/10/07 - 25 CD
06/11/07 - 24 CD
30/11/07 - 26 CD
26/12/07 - 23 CD
18/01/08 - 27 CD
14/02/08 - 27 CD
12/03/08 - 27 CD
08/04/08 - ???


----------



## Snowdrop

Thanks for sharing your history, I've just joined FF (I knew I'd get the charting bug!) but am only charting cycle lengths at the moment. My history is:

24 CD
25 CD
28 CD
20 CD where did that come from????
35 CD eh???
25 CD
25 CD

I'm hoping that have had two the same in a row things are settling down.[-o&lt;


----------



## Shel

Hi

I'm Shel, 39 this July, dh 40 in October, I have dd 15, ds12 and dd 20 months.

I also have 5 angel babies, I lost number 5 last Tuesday.:cry:

Seeing as we arnt getting any younger we have decided to look forward rather than back and as much as it hurts to concentrate on ttc'ing again, so we are going to start trying again straight away. 

Looking forward to getting to know you all.

Shel xx
:hug:


----------



## nellis10

HI Shel and welcome to the forum!!

Sorry to hear about your losses, but hopefully you will have a stickie very soon!! Loads of :hug: and :dust: coming your way!!


----------



## yaya

Welcome to Shel! So sorry to hear about yr losses hun :hugs: Sending u some extra sticky :dust:

How's everyone else doing today? I'm on a public holiday :happydance: so just chilling! :lolly: 

yaya xxx


----------



## Shel

Thanks girls :hug:


----------



## Snowdrop

Hi Shel, welcome to the forum. So sorry to hear of your losses, sending you lots of :dust:and :hug:.


----------



## kbear

Hello everyone! I went for my test on Saturday :hissy: and it came back :bfn: I just thought this one would be Positive since I had an IUI. 
I'm hopeing to have a IVF This time if the Dr says its ok.

I was just wondering who's Nat? Are you from Belfast? I have a trip planned for this July to Ireland. Landing in Shannon and leving from Dublin. We have a two night stay in Belfast. Anyway hopefully I'll beThree months by then. 

here's to everyone.:dust:
Kat


----------



## nellis10

HI Kat I'm Nat :rofl: from Belfast...i'm hoping I'll be bumpy too by then...if we both are we can meet and see who's the biggest!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## yaya

Where is everyone??????


----------



## nellis10

We're all off peeing on sticks, missing and making a mess on the floor, scrubbing the floor, checking the stick and then falling into a heap cause it's a :bfn: since we're only 5 DPO....:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## yaya

nellis10 said:


> We're all off peeing on sticks, missing and making a mess on the floor, scrubbing the floor, checking the stick and then falling into a heap cause it's a :bfn: since we're only 5 DPO....:rofl::rofl::rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Beltane

Im not sure where I belong but Im closer to 30. *waves*


----------



## yaya

Hi and Welcome Bethane! :hi: Good luck on your ttc journey hun. 

Why don't you come over and join us in the ttc journals section? Would love to hear more about you & your story.

Yaya xxx


----------



## ANYA

Hi Guys, You're not alone, I just turned 30 and the hubby is 37 and were TTC #1 6 months now. 

I'm kinda having a rough time as two of my friends are having babies. One gave birth last week and the other is due in June.

But enough of that sad stuff, ladies lets work together and get our BFP's


----------



## Hollywog

Hey everyone...my name is Holly, and I'm 34 yrs old, DH is 30. We are ttc #1. We're charting and stuff, and pretty anxious to start a family. So glad there is a forum for ppl my age.


----------



## Beltane

Hi Holly! Nice to meet you :)


----------



## Coral

Hi another newbie.

Im 34 and my DH is 40 - TTC #1 (DH has 2 children from previous marriage).....

Only 2nd month ttc so Im forever hopeful.

Hope you all get your BFP's very very soon!!


----------



## nellis10

Welcome to the clan Coral, call upon anyone of us if you have any questions!!! I hope you get your :bfp: very soon!!!
:hug:


----------



## vtgirl

Hello, am new to all this (forums, etc)....but seems good! 

Am 30 and husband 31, ttc first, but have had to go on clomid as not ovulating. Also trying to lose weight in the process as think that will help [arg, I can think of nicer things to do!  ] 

Good luck to all you 30+ year olds out there!


----------



## nellis10

Welcome vtgirl and good luck with getting a :bfp: and losing the weight....I need to also!! :dohh:


----------



## magicvw

vtgirl said:


> Hello, am new to all this (forums, etc)....but seems good!
> 
> Am 30 and husband 31, ttc first, but have had to go on clomid as not ovulating. Also trying to lose weight in the process as think that will help [arg, I can think of nicer things to do!  ]
> 
> Good luck to all you 30+ year olds out there!

Hiya vtgirl!!

Welcome to BnB! I was wondering if there is anything in your nickname as i live in a town called VT? You'll know what I mean if you live here too perhaps?


----------



## CloudyDay

Hi there,

DH and I are both 29, turning 30 in a few months, TTC#1, been TingTC since January 2008. 

I really need some emotional support right now because I feel so alone on this TTC journey. I haven't told any friends or family that we are TTC so it's starting to wear on me.

What wears on me the most is:
1. Seeing friends, family, etc. all around me getting P.
2. Having ppl around me say things like, "Planning for a baby yet?" 

I'm especially bothered today because I saw a coworker of mine after about 1 year and she's P. : (

Anyway, gotta go.


----------



## nellis10

Hiya CloudyDay and welcome to the forum...I think I can safely say that this will be one place you can share your journey both ups and downs with people who know EXACTLY what you are going through!!

Don't be afraid to call out to anyone of us on your journey and here's hoping for a :bfp: for your real soon!!!

:hug:


----------



## ANYA

Hi Cloudy Day, 

Welcome to the club. I know how it feels to see other getting preg around you. I also havn't told my family I'm TTC and having to answer questions constantly about when you're starting a family get to me. Lots of :hug::hug::hug: and :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you. hope u feel better.


https://tt.lilypie.com/IqKrm4/.png


----------



## vtgirl

magicvw said:


> Hiya vtgirl!!
> 
> Welcome to BnB! I was wondering if there is anything in your nickname as i live in a town called VT? You'll know what I mean if you live here too perhaps?

I am from a state in US called Vermont (VT for short), but live in Northern Ireland now, however will always be a VT Girl in my heart!


----------



## vtgirl

Cloudy Day,
I know what you mean about the questions, wish I had a quick witted response to give you, but I just try to think it is because people care. Good luck!


----------



## CloudyDay

vtgirl, anya, nellis: thanks so much for that support. It really helps to have found a place where everyone truly knows what I'm going through.


----------



## CloudyDay

Hi, it's me again!

After taking some time to peruse the posts in this thread, I'm starting to pull out of my "feeling sorry for myself" mood. What a wonderful community this is. :hug: 

I hope it's okay that I jump right in and ask for your feedback! I'd love to hear what you think of my FF chart so far. (Sorry for the long post).

Last cycle, I had all kinds of P signs that I'd never noticed before during any cycle (tingly/itchy nipples, bloating/gassiness, constipation, mild nausea, fatigue, slight pulling sensations in abdomen area). I also had a really great looking BBT chart. I got REALLY obsessed and really thought it was THE BFP.

AF came soon after that bout of excitement. :hissy: 

I was quite devastated so I told myself to try not to get so obsessed next time around. Been doing pretty well because I've been really busy at work. But, I must say that I have always been and still can't help but be a BBT ADDICT! :blush:

Here's a link to my FF homepage. Scroll down past the chart overlay for this cycle's chart: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1fb197

I don't want to get overly excited again but this cycle, my temp is staying at a moderately elevated but still elevated level longer (9 dpo) than it has in the past (I think 7 dpo is the max in the past). Is it looking like a potential P so far???


----------



## magicvw

Hi Cloudy Day!! Just looked at your chart and I would say you are in with a good chance this month! Keep my fingers crossed for you xxx :hug:


----------



## nellis10

vtgirl said:


> I am from a state in US called Vermont (VT for short), but live in Northern Ireland now, however will always be a VT Girl in my heart!

There are a few of us here from Northern Ireland!!! :happydance::hug:


----------



## nellis10

:hug:Cloudy Day don't forget to start a Journal where we can follow your progress!! Also if you want to you can put your FF chart into your signature too! :hug:


----------



## CloudyDay

Oh BOOO... temp took a dip today. :cry:

I'll still maintain faint hope that it's an implantation dip but not holding my breath. I've already got my Diva Cup ready for :witch:... I JUST KNOW she'll make an appearance tomorrow.


----------



## CloudyDay

nellis10 said:


> :hug:Cloudy Day don't forget to start a Journal where we can follow your progress!! Also if you want to you can put your FF chart into your signature too! :hug:

Hi Natalie! (Or do you prefer Nellis?)

Wonderful suggestions! I finally hit 5 posts so I can now add a signature. : ) I'll look into starting a journal when I have more time (doubt I can find the time... work's going to be busy for a long while yet). 

Am I going against etiquette if I share my progress on the thread rather than in a journal? Just want to make sure before I post more reports.


----------



## CloudyDay

Okay, I'm falling right into my obsession again!! I've updated my signature with a few little bits. Sorry... just HAD to post this to see how it all looked!!


----------



## IveGotHope

Hello to the 30's club! My name is Julie and I'm 30. I've also been obsessed with my cycles and ttc and posting, so I will have to control myself. This is a new site and I've never heard of it before. 

I have had some serious issues with ttc. I tried for about 2 years for my now 2 1/2 year old. I did all the testing, and was about to begin fertility meds when I had to wait for AF to come and it never came. I finally tested and saw my very first :bfp: after who knows how many :bfn:'s. I was astonished and overwhelmed with joy. At my first appointment I was offered an early U/S due to a genetic disorder that one of my brothers has. I was excited, but it was one of the worst days of my life. The tech was so awful and told me that I was empty, there was no baby growing and I needed to clean myself up and go out to schedule a D&C. I was in shock! Something I had wanted to for so long was happening, but not! So, I balled my eyes out :cry: and would not schedule a D&C. I hadn't even met with a doctor yet!!! It was just an awful experience. So after a few days of misery, I decided I wasn't going to take the news of those awful people. I got a second opinion, and thank God! The second doctor was a naturopathic doctor and she saw no signs of a miscarriage and asked me to wait a couple weeks and if nothing started, she would schedule another u/s...and so I did! I cried every night and my wonderful dh would tell me to have Hope. I was diagnosed with a blighted ovum from the first doctor, but after 2 weeks...and a second u/s...I was crying on the bed and I saw what looked like a lil peanut and I had to ask..."Is that a baby?" YES!!! It was with a heart beat of 171 bpm and everything perfect. She was born 8/4/05 weighing in at 9lbs. 10oz. and 24" long...and she's named Hope!

I wanted to have another one right away and have not stopped ttc. I breastfed for 18 months, and so didn't get AF back for about a year...but have been TTC ever since Aug 06 and nothing! 

I'm not going to let myself obsess though because I am lucky enough to at least have one baby and if I only get to have the one...I'll be thrilled! I also deal with a lot of separation since hubby is a sailor, so I have to keep in mind that sometimes we hit it on the nail and sometimes we miss it...we had one more shot this past month. He is now deployed for his 8 months. I have HIGH hopes for this cycle and wanted to post on here to get some encouragement. 

Sorry for my NOVEL! 

I am CD 22 of a normally 30 day cycle. Lot's of symptoms, but I always do...so trying to stay level headed until AF is late! Here's to hoping!

Julie


----------



## nellis10

HIya I'vegothope...what a fabulously encouraging post that was...and welcome to BnB!!! :hug: I'm TTC#2 now as well...DS is 3.5yrs old and I'm ready for another one...:happydance: But as you say I've got a wonderful son, so if another one doesn't happen it's not the end of the world!! :cry:


----------



## rachelle1975

Hi Guys

Well i'm CD19 of 28 day cycle - i have sore nipples and some cramping BUT my CB OPK has not detected and LH surge so i don't seem to have ovulated??? Bizarre... would just like AF now please!xx


----------



## magicvw

Hi Ivegothope!!!!

That's some story - what an idiot the first doctor was!!! Welcome to BnB and hope you have lots of fun here - I do! :hug:


----------



## CloudyDay

IveGotHope, so glad you didn't listen to that first crabby tech. That's a cautionary tale to all of us. We shouldn't always take the first opinion given to us... especially if we've got a feeling they're wrong.


----------



## CloudyDay

Funny... I pushed aside some work I was supposed to do and created myself a TTC journal! (What's more important than TTC anyway???) :shrug:


----------



## ANYA

Hi Ivegothope, welcome to bnb. DOn't worry about the novel we all do it sometimes. Glad to see that you have been maintaining a positive outlook on TTC#2.


----------



## Hopeful3

Hi, ...if your old what does that make me. Im 35 and my DH is 40. We've been trying for a year now with one mc late last year. Ever since the mc my cycles have been completely 'up the shoot' (regular as clock work b4), and therefore haven't a clue when my ovulation will occur. Have been extremely stressed out because of it, but am in the process of trying to chill and just 'keep topped up' as my doctor so delicately put it....oh my poor DH. Currently trying a course of reflexology to help, and so far this past two weeks I feel more relaxed and as my name suggests 'Hopeful'. Thing is getting pregnant seems so easy until you start ttc!!!.
Good luck to you all trying xxx


----------



## magicvw

Hiya Hopeful! Yeah, perhaps ignorance is bliss after all! When you start this TTC stuff you just keep finding endless things you should or shouldn't be doing/eating etc and it all starts to get a bit surreal! Welcome to BnB though- you are in good company here!:hugs:


----------



## IveGotHope

Hi everyone! Thanks for the welcome, too. I do hope that anyone would listen to my story and make sure they get a second opinion on anything they don't agree with. I am on CD 25 and BOY do I want to take a test...especially with Mother's Day tomorrow, would just be so cool to get a BFP...but then I remind myself how uncool it would be to not and it keeps me from using that one last test I have sitting under my sink at this very moment.

I plan to test on the 15th, so here's to holding out that long! Keep fingers crossed for me.


----------



## IveGotHope

Uploaded a picture, just wanted to see if it was done right.


----------



## IveGotHope

How do you guys get your pictures under your names?


----------



## IveGotHope

Sorry, figured it out on my own! Avatar!


----------



## magicvw

Cute girlie Ivegothope!


----------



## SusanB

Hi, All. 

Just joined today. I was 34 last month and my husband was 36 last month (in writing that looks so old !!!) My hubbie and me have been TTC since August 2007. We have already been blessed with a little boy who is now 6 who we concieved after 2 months of trying so obviously not so lucky this time. Looking forward to getting some advice from you all. 

Sue:hug:


----------



## Alexandra

Welcome to BnB Sue, I hope you guys get there fast! Ask away whenever you need something.


----------



## nellis10

SusanB said:


> Hi, All.
> 
> Just joined today. I was 34 last month and my husband was 36 last month (in writing that looks so old !!!) My hubbie and me have been TTC since August 2007. We have already been blessed with a little boy who is now 6 who we concieved after 2 months of trying so obviously not so lucky this time. Looking forward to getting some advice from you all.
> 
> Sue:hug:

Welcome Sue!!

I'm TTC#2 also. I'm 37 DH is 45 and DS is nearly 4!

You'll find plenty of advice, witty anecdotes and some right daft people here too (I include myself in the latter category!!) 

:hug:


----------



## SusanB

Thanks Alexandra. Gosh if I asked away i'd never stop. My husband developed an irregular heart beat about 3 years ago and is now on beta blockers which we are beginning to think may be the reason for our non-ception. Any thoughts would be appreciated. 
Sue


----------



## Alexandra

I am not particularly familiar with that. I haven't however, ever seen betablockers listed as the type of medication that's cause for male infertility. 

Have you asked his cardiologist or even your GP if there's reason to be anxious? In as far as you know -charts, OPKs, CM, etc- you're Oing as normal, right? Have you been on BCP for the past few years?


----------



## magicvw

SusanB said:


> Hi, All.
> 
> Just joined today. I was 34 last month and my husband was 36 last month (in writing that looks so old !!!) My hubbie and me have been TTC since August 2007. We have already been blessed with a little boy who is now 6 who we concieved after 2 months of trying so obviously not so lucky this time. Looking forward to getting some advice from you all.
> 
> Sue:hug:

Hiya Sue!! and welcome to the nut-house! I'm 34 (DH is the same) and we are also TTC no.2 (no.1 is almost 2 now). Hope you get to find some answers here and good luck :dust: for this cycle :hug:


----------



## dizzynic

Just thought i would introduce myself I am 30 years old OH is 35 we have 3 kids 2 together 1 from my previous relationship my kids are all girls and are 11, 8 and 7. Have been ttc since december 07 got a BFP in jan 08 but sadly AF showed up a few days later but i have had a slight hormone problem for a while cycles jumped from being 32 days down to 26 then seemed to stick like that got a BFP 21st March 08 but miscarried on 11th April 08 it has been a hard pill to swallow for me having had 3 pregnancys straight off with good outcomes but i am feeling stronger emotionally every day i am still waiting for AF after miscarriage as soon as i get AF will be back full on ttc best of luck to all xx


----------



## magicvw

dizzynic said:


> Just thought i would introduce myself I am 30 years old OH is 35 we have 3 kids 2 together 1 from my previous relationship my kids are all girls and are 11, 8 and 7. Have been ttc since december 07 got a BFP in jan 08 but sadly AF showed up a few days later but i have had a slight hormone problem for a while cycles jumped from being 32 days down to 26 then seemed to stick like that got a BFP 21st March 08 but miscarried on 11th April 08 it has been a hard pill to swallow for me having had 3 pregnancys straight off with good outcomes but i am feeling stronger emotionally every day i am still waiting for AF after miscarriage as soon as i get AF will be back full on ttc best of luck to all xx

Hiya Dizzynic and welcome to the TTC forum! :hug:


----------



## lulu2008

Hi i am also new to the board i am TTC at 37..


----------



## magicvw

Hiya Lulu! Hope you have a good time here - it's a great forum! :hug:


----------



## nellis10

lulu2008 said:


> Hi i am also new to the board i am TTC at 37..

I'm 37 toooo!!! :hug:


----------



## Snowdrop

lulu2008 said:


> Hi i am also new to the board i am TTC at 37..




nellis10 said:


> I'm 37 toooo!!! :hug:


Me three! I'm 37 too - obviously a great age to be! :hug:


----------



## Snowdrop

I haven't checked this thread out for a while and there seems to be loads more people in our club. Hello to all of you :hi:

I look forward to catching up with you, although you'll discover I'm not very chatty - I mostly just lurk :shy: and only pop in with a comment from time to time. 

Sending you all loads of :dust:

x


----------



## nicster

Hi

I am Nicola, I am 32, and TTC number 1.

Its been 7 months now.

x


----------



## CHILLbilly

i'll be 37 in July and hope to be knocked up before then..hahahaha


----------



## Suz

I just turned 33 :( No BFP yet for me!


----------



## Loula

oooh an old farts board, nice!!!

I'm 35 next month and hubby is 36, ttc#3 for me, #1 for him :)


----------



## SusanB

Alexandra said:


> I am not particularly familiar with that. I haven't however, ever seen betablockers listed as the type of medication that's cause for male infertility.
> 
> Have you asked his cardiologist or even your GP if there's reason to be anxious? In as far as you know -charts, OPKs, CM, etc- you're Oing as normal, right? Have you been on BCP for the past few years?

Thanks for that - not sure either whether Betablocks would cause a problem but they do list a possible side effect as infertility. He also has zinc deficiency which I know is a definite requirement for sperm so he's on drops for that at the moment!!! I am Oing regularly, sorry to be so useless but don't know what CM or OPKs or BCP codes are??? Very new to this. :dohh:
Cheers 
Sue :hug:


----------



## Misty

Hi all!

I'm 36 and a mum of 3 (aged between 13 and 8). I lost (what would have been) my 4th baby last year. I suffered an ectopic pregnancy which ruptured at 11 weeks. I am now TTC again, and obsessed with charting and temping and checking CM and generally testing!!

Lots of love and luck and baby dust to you all,
xxxx


----------



## char63

HI,
Im new to this site and thought I'd introduce myself!
Im Char, 34 and I have a son who'll be 2 next month. Me and my OH have decided to try for another baby few days back, so I guess this is where the fun begins!!
It only took 2 months to conceive the last time, so here's hoping for the same! :witch: ,<<love it!!


----------



## alwaysthedoti

Hi. Just thought I would introduce myself. Both of us are 35. TTC and nothing so far. Vasectomy reversal done Feb 14/07 and been trying ever since. He has 2 from former, I have one from former but we'd like one together. Anyone had any luck at our age after vasectomy reversal.


----------



## magicvw

SusanB said:


> Thanks for that - not sure either whether Betablocks would cause a problem but they do list a possible side effect as infertility. He also has zinc deficiency which I know is a definite requirement for sperm so he's on drops for that at the moment!!! I am Oing regularly, sorry to be so useless but don't know what CM or OPKs or BCP codes are??? Very new to this. :dohh:
> Cheers
> Sue :hug:

Hiya Sue! 

CM is cervical mucus, OPKs are ovulation prediction kitsand BCP are Birth control pills. You'll get used to all the abbreviations - it saves time when typing!!!


----------



## CloudyDay

Welcome newcomers! I'm new myself but have been on every day since joining a week or two ago. I'm addicted to BnB! This is a wonderful community, full of very warm, supportive (not to mention hilarious) ladies!


----------



## RoRo77

Hola Ladies
Just joined and am looking around. Getting many laughs from you all. I am 30, will be 31 at the end of the month, trying to hold on to saying I am 30 and not I am IN my 30's! We are TTC #1 X 12 Mo. Using CBEFM for 2nd cycle, anyone use this thing and get results? I am 4DPO and holding my breath. Best of luck to all


----------



## nellis10

hiya and welcome!! I'm on my first cycle using the CBFM....got some nice results, but a little later than I was expecting...:rofl:


----------



## RoRo77

nellis10 said:


> hiya and welcome!! I'm on my first cycle using the CBFM....got some nice results, but a little later than I was expecting...:rofl:

I like that it does all of the work for you. I would forget my head if it wasn't attached so if all I have to do is press a button and pee then I am all for it. Hope it works for you


----------



## dizzy duck

Hi guy's,

Im 32 and so is my husband. We have been ttc child no 1 for almost 2 years. I am under a gynae consultant, I have been diagnosed with PCOS and told I don't ovulate but have only had 1, 21 day blood test. I have had a HSG which came back clear, thank god. My husband has been told that he has a low sperm count. In feb we were put on the waiting list for IVF. Which in our area is 1 year so not too bad.

I have an another appointment with my consultant and hope to start Clomid in June. I can't wait, we have had to wait for all the test results so hope our journey can now start. Sorry I don't want to bore you all so will end this here.

I can't wait to get to know you all and want to wish you all luck and we will all get there very soon. 

Take care and thanks for reading this essay XXXX


----------



## nellis10

RoRo77 said:


> I like that it does all of the work for you. I would forget my head if it wasn't attached so if all I have to do is press a button and pee then I am all for it. Hope it works for you

I got so carried away I actually woke this morning, took a stick, pee'd on it and went to put it in the machine, only for it not to request one!!!! :dohh::dohh::rofl:


----------



## RoRo77

nellis10 said:


> I got so carried away I actually woke this morning, took a stick, pee'd on it and went to put it in the machine, only for it not to request one!!!! :dohh::dohh::rofl:

Overachiever!! Mine confused me this month when it stopped asking for sticks on my 1st day of PEAK. I guess it knows what it is doing so I won't question it.


----------



## Pippy

Hi All,
I'm new here, we've been ttc for a few months. I just turned 40 and my other half is 36. I'm 14 DPO but having been having pretty standard-for-me preAF cramps so not too hopeful. The cramps keep stopping though, none yesterday at all, and come back again overnight. So I have a tiny little hope...
Good luck to all of you out there..


----------



## magicvw

Pippy said:


> Hi All,
> I'm new here, we've been ttc for a few months. I just turned 40 and my other half is 36. I'm 14 DPO but having been having pretty standard-for-me preAF cramps so not too hopeful. The cramps keep stopping though, none yesterday at all, and come back again overnight. So I have a tiny little hope...
> Good luck to all of you out there..

Hiya Pippy and welcome to BnB! Sounds like you have some good-looking symptoms there! Lots of :dust: coming your way! :hugs:


----------



## Firebabe

Hi! Im 38 in June my hubby is 29 :blush: we been together 9 half years now I already have three beautiful boyz 19,17 and 14 
and currently going to get my tubal reversal procedure!! wahhoo! :happydance:


----------



## JASMAK

Hi I'm Tina. I'm 33. I have two kids (5&3). I have two angel babies (08/07 &12/07). I have been TTC #3 since 2006. I am now getting a little help with that. I have short cycles (25 days) so I get lots of "trying" in there.


----------



## magicvw

JASMAK said:


> Hi I'm Tina. I'm 33. I have two kids (5&3). I have two angel babies (08/07 &12/07). I have been TTC #3 since 2006. I am now getting a little help with that. I have short cycles (25 days) so I get lots of "trying" in there.

Hiya JASMAK! And welcome to BnB! Good luck and sending some :dust: your way! :hug:


----------



## Barneyboo

Hiya...

I am 36 my DH is 35 and DS is 4. I have been TTC # 2 since Jan 07 had a m/c July 07 then had a bit of a break to get married and get my head around it all and have been trying again since Jan 08.

My cycles are around 28-38 days nightmare so far :witch:has not shown her face but I did a CB digi test on Monday and was greeted with a :bfn:.

Good luck to you lovely ladies :hug:


----------



## nellis10

Welcome Boobaby04!!!

Good luck on getting your :bfp: real soon! 

:hug:


----------



## Barneyboo

nellis10 said:


> Welcome Boobaby04!!!
> 
> Good luck on getting your :bfp: real soon!
> 
> :hug:

Thank you.....:dust::dust:you to x x


----------



## magicvw

boobaby04 said:


> Hiya...
> 
> I am 36 my DH is 35 and DS is 4. I have been TTC # 2 since Jan 07 had a m/c July 07 then had a bit of a break to get married and get my head around it all and have been trying again since Jan 08.
> 
> My cycles are around 28-38 days nightmare so far :witch:has not shown her face but I did a CB digi test on Monday and was greeted with a :bfn:.
> 
> Good luck to you lovely ladies :hug:

Hiya Boobaby and welcome to BnB! We all love it here and I'm sure you will too!
:hugs:


----------



## Barneyboo

magicvw said:


> Hiya Boobaby and welcome to BnB! We all love it here and I'm sure you will too!
> :hugs:

Hiya...Thanks I am already addicted! :hug:

:dust::dust:for you x x x


----------



## CloudyDay

boobaby04 said:


> Hiya...
> 
> I am 36 my DH is 35 and DS is 4. I have been TTC # 2 since Jan 07 had a m/c July 07 then had a bit of a break to get married and get my head around it all and have been trying again since Jan 08.
> 
> My cycles are around 28-38 days nightmare so far :witch:has not shown her face but I did a CB digi test on Monday and was greeted with a :bfn:.
> 
> Good luck to you lovely ladies :hug:

:hug: Sorry to hear about the uncooperative and tardy :witch: Hope she comes soon. I have a fairly regular 28 day cycle but on the odd occasion (once or twice a year) AF is late. It was especially annoying the last time she was late because she delayed the start of my TTC journey by a whole month. Anyway, welcome to BnB... I can see you've already got a good number of posts under your belt! :happydance: You're officially addicted!


----------



## Barneyboo

CloudyDay said:


> :hug: Sorry to hear about the uncooperative and tardy :witch: Hope she comes soon. I have a fairly regular 28 day cycle but on the odd occasion (once or twice a year) AF is late. It was especially annoying the last time she was late because she delayed the start of my TTC journey by a whole month. Anyway, welcome to BnB... I can see you've already got a good number of posts under your belt! :happydance: You're officially addicted!

Thank you I hope you get your :bfp:soon I am addicted just checking it out before I go to bed feel like I miss something otherwise :dohh:

:dust::dust:to you x x x


----------



## Greta

Hello there everyone. I am Greta and live in the Midlands, UK. I'm 39 and my fiance is 36! Because of my age we want to TTC for six months now rather than delay to set a wedding date. I was not sure how to start a new thread.

I am afraid I met my man later in life (two years ago) and unfortunately time has marched on. So I am just praying and hoping it will still happen. 

This is the second month of TTC and I'm really trying not to get obsessed with it!. I have a regualr 27/28 day cycle and think I know when O, which is around CD 11. 

We Bd on day 9 this month, and I wanted to again on day 10 or 11 but am a bit frustrated cos partner doesn't seem to respond to the pressure of "this is the time" and it all seems a bit forced..so I am trying to be more subtle about it. Do any of you have this problem? Bit intimate question I know!

Anway, spose the key is to just focus on other parts of life, like getting fit and having fun. Well good luck everyone, I am looking forward to hearing your stories. x.


----------



## magicvw

Hi Greta and welcome to BnB! Don't worry - you are not alone on this site - we are all going thru the same ups and downs so come on in and obsess with us!

My DH doesn't like us only :sex: for the sake of TTC, so I try to make sure we do it on plenty of non-essential days so that he doesn't start to think that's the only reason why we do it (but of course it really is, since it's all part of the strategy :lol:) I do tell him when the most essential days are, and if he moans that the spontaneity has been lost I just gently remind him that he gets plenty so he shouldn't be moaning and that he really wants another little :baby: too. 

Good luck hun!

PS for TTC posts, head off to the TTC forum! (click on the butterfly at the top if u get lost! ):hugs:


----------



## Twist

Hello all,
Just wanted to introduce myself to this group as I will be 30 in a couple weeks. My DH is 24 (Scandaless ;) ) Started TTC this month so will keep you all updated as it happens.
Good luck to all you ladies on your :bfp: !!!


----------



## RoRo77

Greta

There are always going to be time when it feels like a chore. Like magic says, we try to do it whenever and where ever (tmi?!) so that he doesn't feel used, as if!

We all know the truth, we just shelter the men, they are sensitive ya know.

Best of luck to ya and welcome.

Twist,
An early welcome to your big 3-0! I think it is a great age. Things seem to make more sense now ( I just turned 31) Good luck to you on your journey.


----------



## Greta

Thanks Ladies. We're wonderful us girls, I'm sure of it. Yes my OH would love a baby too and would be so happy I know. Oh well, here's hoping. x


----------



## Billy

Hi
I am new to this forum. I am 39 and DP is 36 and we are TTC #1. Not much luck so far - miscarriage at 11 weeks last year and then 2 chemical pregnancies since then + another one about 3 years ago.
On Clomid now - took 50mg for 3 months and just upped dose to 100mg this time so hope this works this time!!
Sending lots of babydust to everyone on here
Billy


----------



## RoRo77

Billy

Welcome. Sorry to hear your journey has been such a hard one. Here's wishing you a short stint in the TTC forum!


----------



## Billy

Thanks RoRo!
I am hoping by joining a new forum it might bring me more luck. I have been posting on a couple of other forums over the last year or 2 but they are soooo quiet that I thought I'd join a busier one to get more support.
I am only on CD6 today so last dose of Clomid tonight (with all the night sweats that come with it!) and then the madness begins!
Must go to sleep now - I have to get up at 5.30 tomorrow to walk the dog before work
Billy


----------



## RoRo77

Well this one is very busy. I did the same thing, I joined another site and posted a question, that was over a month ago and no one has read it let alone responded to it!

You can count on tons of support and responses from all the ladies. You should check out the waiting to ovulate thread, we are all waiting. Seems like the same story all the time, wait to ,wait to test, wait to finish AF! Always waiting..GRRR.

5.30 is a very early day. Good luck!


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Ladies, I have been on the WTT board for a while following M/C at 7 weeks and have been waiting for first AF which has now arrived so I will be joining you ladies later this week :happydance: I am so excited to be trying again but also very apprehensive!! I am 38 (39 next month) and have a DD who is 14 to my first marriage, I re-married in 2006 and DH is only 30 and doesn't have any kids.

Looking forward to getting to know you all


----------



## CloudyDay

Hello billy and carlilly... welcome! :hugs: billy, are you from Surrey, UK or Surrey, BC? I'm secretly hoping it's BC cuz there's so few of us Canucks on this board! ;) I also joined this board because all the other ones were super quiet and unsupportive. BnB is truly amazing! Lookin' forward to reading about your TTC journeys! 

BTW, would one of ya mind filling me in on what Clomid's all about?


----------



## Billy

Hi Cloudy!
I am from Surrey UK so a long way from you!
Clomid is a drug that is given to help people who have PCOS - I am not sure if I have PCOS but they think my miscarriages may have been due to poor egg quality or undeveloped eggs and the Clomid is meant to do something to your hormones at the beginning of your cycle so you ovulate. Since starting on 50mg for 3 onths I have OV'd on CD14, CD21 and then cd14 again! I always used to OV on about CD10 - 12 and my LP used to be about 11 or 12 days and now my LP is 14 dys min. I am on CD9 today so gearing up for OV at the weekend!! I took 100mg of Clomid this month on CD2 - CD6
Hope that helps - it is not a very medical description of what Clomid does though
Billy x


----------



## CloudyDay

Thanks for filling me in Billy. I keep reading about Clomid on the forums and never got around to researching what it's all about. I just looked into PCOS as well... you got me curious enough to actually make an effort to look it up. My heart goes out to all you gals who have to deal with PCOS. I hope the Clomid will do the job it's supposed to for you Billy. :hugs:


----------



## WILSMUM

Hey everyone
I'm new to the forum and just thought I'd say hi - i'll be 32 in august and my dh is 35 we live in cumbria, uk and got married in march 08 and have been ttc since dec 07. we both have children from previous relationships that were conceived first month of trying so we're getting a bit worried about why its taking a bit longer for us.
hope everyone is well
chat soon
anouska


----------



## magicvw

WILSMUM said:


> Hey everyone
> I'm new to the forum and just thought I'd say hi - i'll be 32 in august and my dh is 35 we live in cumbria, uk and got married in march 08 and have been ttc since dec 07. we both have children from previous relationships that were conceived first month of trying so we're getting a bit worried about why its taking a bit longer for us.
> hope everyone is well
> chat soon
> anouska

:wave: Wilsmum! Welcome to BnB!!!
There are lots of us on here who are wondering when (if) it's going to happen - come on in and share with us! :hugs: I don't think you have too much to worry about at the mo - 6 months isn't very long in the world of TTC although it can feel a lifetime, I know. :hug:


----------



## WILSMUM

Thanks - yeah I know its not long and a lot of people ttc for a lot longer without success its just that it happened first time for us with our previous partners so we both kinda expected it to be the same for us but mother nature obviously has other ideas!!!


----------



## CloudyDay

Hi wilsmum... I'm also into my 6th month TTC. This is my first one, though, so I'm finding it really hard to believe that I'll ever get P! :hug: Hopin' for a :bfp: for you and a :bfp: for me!


----------



## ANYA

Ladies this is month #8 of TTC for me, and yes it's very stress full. I know that there are people who've been TTC for longer but it's just that I always thought that It would happen quickly at least quicker than this.


----------



## maggail70

i've just joined this forum so just want to say hi to everyone.

oh and i are both 37 and we're ttc our third child together. DD is 4(going on 24) and DS is 2. we have had 2 ectopic pregnancies, the 1st in jan '05 was treated with methotrexate and the 2nd in mar '08 i had my right tube removed. my doc says i should give up trying coz i'm getting too old(eh?) and with having 1 tube i've not got a good chance of falling again. i say well i'm ttc again and i'll prove her wrong!!:happydance:

wishing everyone good luck on getting their :bfp:

tc, gail xx


----------



## Greta

Hi I'm 39 and TTC first one. Have been for two months now. Good luck to you! Keep us updated. x


----------



## NickyT75

Hello everyone!

Mind if i join you? My name is Nicky - im 33 married to my toyboy Sean who's 31 :rofl:

Wilsmum - Im also from Cumbria! :hi: whereabouts in Cumbria are you?

We don't have any children yet but have suffered 1 miscarriage & 1 stillbirth.

Im on cycle#2 and currently in the dreaded 2 week wait... looking forward to chatting with you all xx :hugs:


----------



## CloudyDay

maggail, greta and nicky: welcome to BnB! I joined only a few months ago and I have been on every day ever since... it's a wonderful community. I tend to "hang out" in the TTC journals... hope I bump into you there! :hi:


----------



## Porun

Hi all

My name is Louise and I live in Horsens, Denmark. I've just turned 30 in April.
We've only been TTC for about a week now and I'm really excited. We didn't plan to get started on the baby-project until August. But a biochemical pregnancy last month might have speeded up the decition.

We have a son who will turn 2 in September. I have no doubt in my mind that he will be the greatest big brother ever.

Me and my husband got married last year on 070707. Our first anniversary is coming up very soon. And I hope that I can give him the best present ever - a :bfp:


----------



## WILSMUM

NickyT75 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> 
> Wilsmum - Im also from Cumbria! :hi: whereabouts in Cumbria are you?


Hi Nicky 
I live in Brampton near Carlisle - whereabouts r u?


----------



## NickyT75

WILSMUM said:


> Hi Nicky
> I live in Brampton near Carlisle - whereabouts r u?

Hiya

I've PM'd you hun... I live roughly 40 miles from you which isn't too far is it?

xx


----------



## wanababy

Hi girls, I'm new here!! My names Liz and I'm 32 years young!!:rofl:
I've been obsessing over these websites for few weeks now as me & fiance have been ttc for 3 months after I had a hystopingogram (?)in March, no blockage detected and partner is fine. I've been off the pill for about 4 years now, weren't properly trying but have never even had a maybe??

Anyway since I last O'd (I am currently 10DPO), I've had cramps everyday, all day until a couple of days ago, I've been really really tired:sleep: have had a spell of lower backache (for one day), wind (both ends!! TMI!), was feeling a little sick this morning, been having twinges, all very new to me but I can feel when I ovulate (only since my hystopingogram - strange!) and am wondering if this month I'm having extra long O'ing pain?? I have a first response early test which I'm going to do tomorrow, am sooo nervous!!! I'm due AF on Monday/Tuesday x


----------



## NickyT75

Oooo sounds good Liz! Good luck with the testing hun - let us know how you get on xx


----------



## wanababy

OMG I can't believe it!!:bfp: But not a fat one..:rofl:

I did my Early First Response test at about 5.30am - 11dpo (when DF came off nightshift), very faint 2nd pink line. I rang sister (who is 21 weeks pg with her second child - who I was beginning to hate!!! lol..not really but v. jealous!), she made me pee in bottle and dragged me to chemist. He confirmed it, a very faint positive!! But like he said 'a line is a line'!

We're still a little shell shocked!!

Thanks for your luck...it must've worked...:happydance:

Liz
x
Hope everyone who is ttc gets their :bfp: soon!!!!:hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

OMG! Liz im so happy for you!! :wohoo: congratulations hun xx :hug:


----------



## Porun

wanababy said:


> OMG I can't believe it!!:bfp: But not a fat one..:rofl:

That's just awsome. Congrats :happydance:


----------



## Nicnac

Hello All,

I'm a newbie convert to BnB, after finding you guys whilst trawling t'internet on my new obsession of TTC.
My name's Nic (33, +1month), other half 31 (Toyboy - more stamina!!), and we're TTC #1. 
I've been off the pill for 12 months and no luck yet. Have been trying to convince myself that each month it's been down to bad timing (working away, working too hard etc), but I'm beginning to see hopes fading. Have been trying all different bits of advice, diet, positions, but no luck.

Was so glad to see this forum on BnB, made me feel a little less alone. It's great to read through the threads and see all the positive results for everyone....so could you pass a little of that luck my way please?????????


----------



## cerilou

Hi, I am a newbie too. TTC#2 and hoping I won't take too long to get pregnant. Didn't take too long with DD so fingers crossed for number 2.
xx:hug:


----------



## NickyT75

Nicnac said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I'm a newbie convert to BnB, after finding you guys whilst trawling t'internet on my new obsession of TTC.
> My name's Nic (33, +1month), other half 31 (Toyboy - more stamina!!), and we're TTC #1.
> I've been off the pill for 12 months and no luck yet. Have been trying to convince myself that each month it's been down to bad timing (working away, working too hard etc), but I'm beginning to see hopes fading. Have been trying all different bits of advice, diet, positions, but no luck.
> 
> Was so glad to see this forum on BnB, made me feel a little less alone. It's great to read through the threads and see all the positive results for everyone....so could you pass a little of that luck my way please?????????


Hi Nic 

OMG! there are so many similarities I thought I was reading my own post :rofl:

I am also a Nic, just turned 33 in may & my hubby is 31!

Werlcome to B&B :hugs: xx


----------



## NickyT75

cerilou said:


> Hi, I am a newbie too. TTC#2 and hoping I won't take too long to get pregnant. Didn't take too long with DD so fingers crossed for number 2.
> xx:hug:

Hi Cerilou

Welcome to B&B good luck TTC :hug: xx


----------



## Nicnac

NickyT75 said:


> Hi Nic
> 
> OMG! there are so many similarities I thought I was reading my own post :rofl:
> 
> I am also a Nic, just turned 33 in may & my hubby is 31!
> 
> Werlcome to B&B :hugs: xx

Thank you for the welcome!! where does everyone get the fabulous emoticons & TTC charts?


----------



## cerilou

NickyT75 said:


> Hi Cerilou
> 
> Welcome to B&B good luck TTC :hug: xx

Thanks Nicky

I am so glad I found this website. It's nice to know there are other ladies who I can e-mail when I'm stressing about TTC stuff.

Forgot to say, I am 36 and my partner is 34. My dd is 2 next week!
xx


----------



## magicvw

:wave: Hiya to all of you who've posted here lately! Lot's of :dust: to you all and hope to get to know you better very soon! :hugs:

Nicnac - for the emoticons, click on the "go advanced" thingy and you'll find them! TTC charts can be got from www.lilypie.com (Select BB code when you get to the end), www.fertilityfriend.com and ww.tickerfactory.com amongst others! (You can google "TTC ticker" for more!) then go to edit your signature! Looking forward to seeing some nice blinkies on there! :lol:


----------



## Loo

Hi I am new to this too. Wish I had seen this site earlier as had a miscarriage at end of last year and there is some fab info and support here I could have done with at the time.

TTC now since feb (had a little break after MC) and nothing working. My cycle is a bit long too so it feels I have to wait even longer each time! I'm 34 and feel old and like I've left it too late - so it's good to read everyone else's story and find I'm not the only one thinking like that.

Nice to meet you all. x


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Loo :hi:

Welcome to B&B it's nice to meet you, hope your stay in TTC isn't a long one

(meant in the nicest possible way) :rofl: xx


----------



## Nicnac

Loo said:


> Hi I am new to this too. Wish I had seen this site earlier as had a miscarriage at end of last year and there is some fab info and support here I could have done with at the time.
> 
> TTC now since feb (had a little break after MC) and nothing working. My cycle is a bit long too so it feels I have to wait even longer each time! I'm 34 and feel old and like I've left it too late - so it's good to read everyone else's story and find I'm not the only one thinking like that.
> 
> Nice to meet you all. x

Hi Loo,

Welcome - just like you have been going at this TTC lark all alone (apart from OH, of course, :rofl:) without the knowledge of BnB.

It's a great place, really does help.

Lots of luck


----------



## Loo

Thanks for the welcomes. My hubby has been very supportive....but this forum is a different sort of support. Just hearing others' stories helps put your own in to perspective and makes you feel less abnormal!! Fingers crossed for us all eh?


----------



## magicvw

Loo said:


> Hi I am new to this too. Wish I had seen this site earlier as had a miscarriage at end of last year and there is some fab info and support here I could have done with at the time.
> 
> TTC now since feb (had a little break after MC) and nothing working. My cycle is a bit long too so it feels I have to wait even longer each time! I'm 34 and feel old and like I've left it too late - so it's good to read everyone else's story and find I'm not the only one thinking like that.
> 
> Nice to meet you all. x

:wave: Hi there Loo! I'm 34 too (for another month anyway!) It's not too late at all chick - don't think that way! My grandma got pg at 42 and that was way back before anyone knew anything about ttc let alone talked about it! (she would be about 103 now if she was still with us!)


----------



## wanababy

Welcome & good luck to you all....

Hope you get your :bfp: V. SOON!!

Liz..xx


----------



## RoRo77

Hello all the new Gals-
Hope to see you around but only for a short time. FX for BFP's.


----------



## Katalina

Hello! I'm new here. Just came across this forum today and decided I needed to be here...lol My name is Katalina, but you can all call me Kat for short. I'm 34, and DH is turning 32 this month. We have been TTC off and on for the past year. We actually took a long break last year because I was just making everything worse with my obsession of getting pregnant. I put DH under a lot of stress, and lets just say, performance was affected.:blush:

So, I stopped the charting and temps...stopped telling him when I was ovulating and tried to be natural about it. I also stopped for my own sanity...Gave myself a break. 

We've recently started trying again, but no charting yet. I'll see what happens in the next couple of weeks as we are in our waiting period now. 

I've also been diagnosed with fibroids and my dr. said that I could have complications conceiving. I know that many women get pregnant successfully even WITH them, but I also know that it could be a challenge as well, depending on the placement and sizes...Mine were decent sized the last time we checked. 

I have been feeling "different" the last few days. I've had cramps all day for the last 3-4 days now. Almost like a discomfort feeling of bloating, and not what my cramps in the past have felt like. I have overslept a couple of times this week, and I usually wake up early on my own. (could be the heat too...it's been pretty hot here the last week and it's usually not). Guess we'll see what happens here. I'll do a PT on around the 11th or 12th. That should be enough time.

My biological clock has been ticking for years now...seriously. I've wanted to be a mom for years now, and I am so fortunate to have my DH who truly is, my best friend. He's incredible and so supportive. We've been battling the baby decision for years now, because I have some pounds to lose (I'm in my 220's currently), and we thought it would be better for me to lose the weight first, for health and THEN TTC. I've been torn back and forth between this for the last couple of years, and it just seems like we're always putting TTC off, because we want do what's best for us. 

Recently, I just called it quits and told him I don't care if I'm overweight, I really feel like my intuition is telling me to go for it now! Don't wait any longer, just do it now. Everything should fall into place. You hear women talking about the delivery, and being in the best shape possible for it, because it will make it easier on you...I hear that. I do intend to be active by walking throughout my pregnancy, so there are things I will still do to try and get in baby shape. 

I'm also having some issues with decisions and work. I recently quit the job that I was at for numerous reasons, and DH told me to not worry and just take some time off. I don't know if we can do that financially...I've worked continuously since I was 15 yrs old! I feel a bit guilty right now for not contributing, especially when I see him working so hard. It's just such a new feeling for me, but I need the time off for emotional reasons, and maybe this is a better time than any to try..right? 

I am so sorry to haven written a novel here ladies...lol I guess I just needed somewhere safe to come to. There's not a lot of people I can talk to about any of this. My family lives in another province, and I've really had to cut out a lot of "poisonous" friends out of my life. 

Nice to meet you all, and I pray that everyone here gets their BFP very soon :)


----------



## Nicnac

Hey Kat,

Welcome!

I'm Nic, 33, (OH 31), and we've been TTC'ing for about a year too.

Your post really rang true for me, as all the medical degree stuff has had it's effects on me & my OH. He too got a bit scared/put off/distracted when I came running at him with screams of OV OV OV. Well maybe not quite running, but in his eyes it wasn't far off. 

I've been hankering after a family for a while and we had to put it off for finances/jobs blah blah, but we finally thought...never the right time, but always the right baby. So we got right back in it/on it (Not sure which sounds worse!)

I think BnB has saved my sanity and his. It's really great being able to come on here and talk to other girls feeling exactly like you do, find buddies that are in the same part of the cycle, and you can swap advice, ideas, check out your worries without feeling like a lunatic!

So wishing you lots of luck...hope it's a short journey with the TTC forum and soon you'll be in BFP's.

:hug::hug::hug:
PS: Says you're from Alberta...my Uncle's from Edmonton...lovely neck of the woods to hail from - lucky you. Does that mean you're up incredibly early or incredibly late? I can never remember. :dohh:


----------



## Loo

we found the same too - charting reasssured me I ovulated (I have an irregular cycle) but the down side was the 'business' that it became...rather than pleasure.

Have had to take a break from charting, and go with the flow more, rather than precision!

we're both 34 and I think we have put off TTC for this reason and that reason....and tbh there is no right time. THink we all just have to go with what feels right. I am still trying to lose weight at we TTC, just healthy eating, no snacks, some exercise etc But you can end up putting things off forever can't you?

Don't feel bad about your career break - if it's what you need then I am sure you'll be glad you did it. You can support him back in other ways that aren't just financial. 

Good luck.


----------



## Katalina

Thanks Nic, thanks Loo. It's nice to meet you both. 

I agree with you both that we may never find the "perfect timing", and that it should just feel right in your heart...and it sure feels "right" now.

Loo- I completely agree...I can support him in so many other ways. I never really looked at it that way :) thanks!

I'm really not feeling well today at all. I woke up with nausea and extreme heartburn. It doesn't help that I had a "bad choice meal" last night either...grrr

Well ladies, thanks for responding and I really look forward to getting to know you gals better :)


----------



## kez

Hi im Kerry im 40 had reversal feb 08, got married on 31may 08 to a wonderful man, i have 4 children so i have already been blessed, now trying for no 5


----------



## Nicnac

Hi there Kez,

Welcome and good luck with TTC #5 - you lucky thing!!!!

:hug:


----------



## Lyns

Hi there...thought I'd scribble a few lines to introduce myself, as I'm new round here. Have been having a good read so far but not much posting.....its nice to meet some like-minded ladies! All the rest of my friends are either pregnant or def don't want to be...so no one to _really _chat to.

I'm 38 (for just a few more days) I have a beautiful baby girl...16 months old. Life has been up and down over the last couple of years. It took ages to get pregnant with her, and then at 6 weeks old she was diagnosed with cancer....so the first her year of life was pretty much spent by a hospital bed in Gt Ormond St. Thankfully she's done well in her fight and we now feel she deserves a little brother or sister! I'd have got pregnant from day 1 again.....but we agreed she needed her mummy's sole attention!

I had Depo 12 months ago....never again....am just about coming to the end of occasional breastfeeding. AF returned about 5 months ago, but cycles have been anywhere between 15 and 30 days. They seem to be settling slowly! Last month I think I O'd somewhere about 14 or 15 days in....but that was just from those funny crampy ovulation feelings I remermber from last time. I'm currently CD20 and remembering how much the time DRAAAAAAAAAAAGS waiting to test! If nothing this time....then I'm going back to my Clearblue FM as it really helped me to 'get to know myself' last time.

Last time, the only symptons I had.....were no symptons! Every month I found something...convinced I was pregnant....and then :bfn: The one time I got a :bfp: I was convinced I wasn't!

Who knows what our journey will be like this time, but I look forward to sharing it with you xx


----------



## TBird

hello ladies!
I have been lurking for a little while now and I decided to sign up! I am 30 and DH and I have been TTC for a month now. I just bought my first test and my hands are still shaking! I am the first in my group of friends to get to the baby stage so I don't have many girlfriends who can give me good TTC or pregnancy advice. I look forward to chatting with you all.!
TBird


----------



## CloudyDay

Hello all you new BnBers! I'm sure you'll soon feel very much at home (if you don't already!) here... this has really been my second home since I joined because, like many of you, I don't have anyone but DH to talk to about TTC in real life. It's great to see two more Canadians on the board, too! There aren't too many of us around! Anyway... welcome, and I look forward to getting to know all of you!


----------



## wanababy

Welcome ladies, I joined this site last Friday (this forum was my first stop), I had been TTC for 3 months after a hystopingogram in March to check for tube blockages (none detected but I'd been off the pill 4 years and didn't even come close to pg) and I'm 33 in January.

I got my first :bfp: the day after on the Saturday....you never know, it may bring you luck too!!!...

Lots of babydust to you all....Hope you get your :bfp:'s V soon!!!

:hug:

Liz
xx


----------



## TBird

this probably isn't the right place to post this - but can someone give me a run down of all the acronyms? I am lost!
I managed to figure out DH (Dear Husband) and TTC (Try to Conceive) but what's BFP? OH?:dohh:


----------



## Lyns

TBird said:


> this probably isn't the right place to post this - but can someone give me a run down of all the acronyms? I am lost!
> I managed to figure out DH (Dear Husband) and TTC (Try to Conceive) but what's BFP? OH?:dohh:

BFP = Big Fat Positive

and 

BFN = Big Fat Negative 

...........I know Those ones!! LOL!


----------



## Loo

THere is a page of abbreviations in the forums which will help you. It must be in the general rules bit...

I think OH = other half. I've been wondering what LO is??


----------



## Lyns

Loo said:


> I've been wondering what LO is??


Little One I think....


----------



## Loo

actually its in the 'forum help' bit

hope that helps!

x


----------



## Loo

ah thanks 

that makes sense now!


----------



## Logiebear

Hi everyone, I am sad to admit that I am part of this group too lol. I don't like to think of my age but I am 32 and my dh is 28. We are trying for our 4th after losing 2 babies this year already.

I am sending loads of baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## Nicnac

Hey Logie Bear....

Big Fat Welcome to the 30's/40's TTC Club.

No need to be sad, we're in fabulous company.....SJP, Angelina Jolie, Nicole Kidman........lots of us fabulous ladies waiting a little longer to have those LO's

Sorry to hear of your loss, lots of luck with your journey here.

:hug:

PS I'm Nic (33), OH (31) Toyboys, eh - you gotta love em!!


----------



## Bandit

I am 39 on have been TTC sine age 31. Been a very long process and a loss of my files resulted in delayed treatment for fibroids. Had two ops last year to remove them and am on my 2nd month od clomid,,,my body is screaming at me my emotions are sho to pieces and I fell sick as a dog!
Hope it works last chace for us as past IVF deadline at my Hospital.


----------



## Lyns

Welcome Bandit......here's hoping that you fall lucky soon x


----------



## magicvw

:wave: Hiya Logiebear and Bandit! Welcome and come on in. wish you both lots of luck and sending plenty of :dust: your way!

:hug:


----------



## ZoeBunny

Hi Girls...

I'm 31 (32 in Oct) and me any new DH have only just started TTC, although deep down I have been broody since I was 19!!

We met whilst living and working in London but moved 'up North' a couple of years ago for a better life. Have a beautiful house but no real friends up here as best friend lives in Crewe and parents miles away. 

Only been on BnB for a few days but already feel the warmth and support of all you girls and feel like I am ready to face the trials and tribulations of TTC - whatever it throws at me.

Sending you all lots of baby dust :dust: and hoping you all get your much wanted :bfp: soon!

Z:bunny:x


----------



## magicvw

Hiya ZoeBunny! :dust: to you too chick! This is dangerous website - once you get started you just can't do anything else. I burnt 2 lots of fish fingers today cos I forgot to check on them due to being absorbed on here! :dohh::dohh:

Good luck and see you around! xxx:hugs:


----------



## CloudyDay

Welcome all of you new BnBers! Yes, ZoeBunny... you'll feel right at home and loved and supported on BnB! I second what magic says... speaking of which, I left some laundry to bleach in the tub... EEK!


----------



## Omi

Hiya, 

just wanted to say welcome to all the newbies and re-iterate that yes, its very, very addictive on here, lol!

I myself flooded the kitchen sink on 2 different occasions while on here :rofl:

Keep the faith- it will happen!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

Good luck all ttc bunnies!

:hug:, Omi xxx


----------



## becky77

Hi i am new to this site but thought i would join and say hi, i am 31 and my hubby is 29. we have lovely 3yr old twin boys and are trying for baby #3or 4 if its twins again. this our first month trying and :witch: is due on monday , but dont really expect it to happen ,but would be thrilled if it did.
Just to wish all of you loads of luck hope you all grt your:bfp: soon .


----------



## Nicnac

Hi Becky,

Welcome to BnB. Lucky you with twin boys

Lots of luck with your :bfp:, lots of :dust:

:hug:


----------



## spoo

Hellooo - I'm new to the site, posted earlier this morning. 

I am 32 years old and DH will be 39 next month. I fell pregnant straight away with baby number 1, who turned 7 last month. We have only just started trying for #2 so fingers crossed!

Boys seem to run strongly in both families (both DH and I only have brothers and nephews) so I am secretly hoping for a little girl but of course a healthy baby is what we really really want!


----------



## magicvw

spoo said:


> Hellooo - I'm new to the site, posted earlier this morning.
> 
> I am 32 years old and DH will be 39 next month. I fell pregnant straight away with baby number 1, who turned 7 last month. We have only just started trying for #2 so fingers crossed!
> 
> Boys seem to run strongly in both families (both DH and I only have brothers and nephews) so I am secretly hoping for a little girl but of course a healthy baby is what we really really want!

Hiya and Welcome!! let's hope lightning strikes you twice! 

Boys are strong in our familes too - we have 4 brothers between us but no blood sisters (1 adopted tho!), and the first grandkids were both boys. Then I got pg, so everyone expected a boy, but we had a girl!!! Yay!!!! Hoping for a boy next tho (not that I mind either way really!)

:hug:


----------



## babycakes76

Hi I'm new to BnB too, been around for a few days so thought I'll introduce myself.

I'm Sue and i am 32 years old, hubby and i been married for nine years and have decided to TTC now we have decided not to move due to the current housing market....

I am 4/5 DPO so fingers crossed this is the month for me!!

I came off the contraceptive pill in Jan 08 and we both said if it happens it happens (but didn't - so as of beginning of this month i started using the OVTK).

I really hope the :witch: stays away and i get :bfp: 

Lots of :dust::dust: for everyone

Sue x


----------



## kmr578

Good Morning!
My hubby and I are ttc for the first time this month. I am at day 21 in my cycle - and have been feeling weird (is it in my head????). I have been bad - and have tested. :bfn:

I know I should have waited - but we are going to my parent's tonight and was hoping to have a bit of good news!

Thank you for letting me join!


----------



## Lilly123

welcome to the club!!! Hope to see all your :bfp:s soon!!!:hug:


----------



## dannydustcart

Im Sarah and 30 I am at day 16 in my cycle. assuming first day is day one of period! got a daughter who is three!


----------



## jo-jo17

Hi Ladies 
My name is Jo and I am very new to this forum stuff so I hope i get this wright lol.
I am 32 and ttc baby #1 , my DH had a vasectomy reversal in october and we have been trying for the last 9 mths with no luck . 

DH is 13 years older than me and had his vas 10 years ago so I know things are going to be uphill for us but fingers crossed.


----------



## Loo

welcome to you all and good luck for your BFPs!


----------



## tink

hi,i'm due to test in 2 days(hehehehe if i can wait that long!)i'm 37 and oh is 44.i have 3 children from prev marriage and one with my oh who is 4 in sept.
i have had different symptoms for the past week,heartburn,mega wind!,i suspect i have a water infection(did test strip at work,cos wee smelt strong!),had this before bfp in may.....my mouth for past 2 days has tasted like old carpet!(NOT that i know what old carpet tastes like!)my hair is very greasy!oh well,heres to waiting!:hissy::hissy:
i hate posting 'symptoms' cos i feel like a mad woman when i get a bfn!:blush:


----------



## RoRo77

tink said:


> hi,i'm due to test in 2 days(hehehehe if i can wait that long!)i'm 37 and oh is 44.i have 3 children from prev marriage and one with my oh who is 4 in sept.
> i have had different symptoms for the past week,heartburn,mega wind!,i suspect i have a water infection(did test strip at work,cos wee smelt strong!),had this before bfp in may.....my mouth for past 2 days has tasted like old carpet!(NOT that i know what old carpet tastes like!)my hair is very greasy!oh well,heres to waiting!:hissy::hissy:
> i hate posting 'symptoms' cos i feel like a mad woman when i get a bfp!:blush:

If the pain in the ass holds out long enough I will be testing with you. FX for you. Let me know how it goes and if you can hold out that long, I promised DH I would wait til wed, we will see what happens, he won't mind if it is a BFP right?! Good luck


----------



## spoo

I've only just started trying but am just going to take it slowly. The way I see it, if I worry, my body reacts. Its happened before and can definitely happen again. 

Joining this forum is great for the support but not not-so-great when I read about all the problems in TTC. I just need to concentrate on the positive vibes :)


----------



## Loo

Hi Spoo and welcome

I know it can feel a bit 'promblem heavy' on TTC...but just dip in and out of the BFP announcements and see the mutliple positive tests!! Theres often up to 10 women on each day!!

Thats what I do to keep my mind 'balanced' on here.

Good luck
x


----------



## spoo

Thanks Loo. Typically, DH has been really ill for the last week or so, so :sex: is the last thing on his mind. I'm sure we'll make up for it soon though :rofl:


----------



## Halle71

I'm a relative newbie but have posted a bit over the last few weeks.

I'm 37 and my bf is 30 and we are ttc our first baby after a m/c on 22 June at 6 weeks. I say we are trying to conceive, I am trying and he is agreeable if we don't talk about it which sometimes puts me in a difficult position. I am quite envious of those of you who can talk about everything with your OH. 
For example, this morning he had my multivitamins and said 'you can't take these if you're trying for a baby' but when I said 'pardon' he told me he would only say it once!!! 

Basically we know we want kids together, but in an ideal world he would like to wait another year. However we have discussed the issues around fertility after 35 and he agrees that we should start now and take it month by month starting now. He also talks about baby names and wanting twins - he is one and his brother and SIL have just had twins (he is holding the little girl in my pic). So I have no real worries.

Anyway, luckily my period returned 23 days after the first day of my m/c so now I am on CD7 and gearing up for lots of babymaking fun.
The miscarried pregnancy was a total accident so I'm hoping for a quickie this time but sod's law it won't happen when I'm actually trying.

Good luck everybody.

Hx


----------



## millymolly

Hi All! :hi:

I'm relatively new to BnB but thought I should post on here too as I'm 42!

I have 2 children from my previous marriage and re-married 2 years ago. I was so lucky to meet my DH, he is lovely and gets on well with my two sons'. My DH has no children and is only 26, therefore we decided to try and have a baby together. We have been TTC for the last 2 years and have fell pregnant twice but unfortunately both ended up mc...:cry:

We knew the odds were against us and I keep saying we should stop to end the heartache but my DH wants to keep trying and quotes those 1% - 35% out there that do have babies in their forties!

We are trying to be positive and keep praying for a good embryo...x


----------



## tk0723

Well ok so Im not exactly 30 yet but I sure feel like it. Im 29 with two little girls 5 and 3. My husband and I have been married for 7 years today! We are ttc #3 for about 1 year now. We have hit a few road blocks but are working toward getting past them. I was diagnosed with PCOS just before I got pregnant with my youngest. And I thought the drs were crazy since we conceived rather quickly(about 6 months). Since having my last daughter my body isnt behaving like I should. My dr prescribed Provera to keep things working. I have been on them for a couple of months now. No baby yet. I just started charting and Im hoping that with the charting and the provera we can have another child.


----------



## Rosey3_8

Hello there, 

I'm 31, OH is 36. Married on the 28th June this year, we started TTC on honeymoon after new hubby had a slight panic attack about trying! Although we've been planning to start trying once we got married for over 18months.



AF was due on the 19th July...but not shown up yet...checked when i should have been ovulating on some of the calculators when we got back from honeymoon and it was the 4th/5th July ... we first starting trying on 8th July, so not expecting anything on first try. 

But now AF is 6 days late and haven't been feeling right since sunday night. Keep thinking AF gonna arrive...cramps, boobs have become more and more tender as week has gone on, and keep having funny momentary dizzy spells...thought was gonna pass out at lunch time today - have today become really achey and feel like glands under my arms are massive! Not sure if i'm just coming down with something. Oh, have also been starving all the time and since back off honeymoon been eating alot of cheese and onion..pasties, toasties and pies! very good for me! not! Going to a wedding next week and at this rate my dress isn't going to fit need to get a grip on the cheese and onion!

Tested at weekend and this morning but BFN...Feel like OH thinks i am being over excited..and trying not to get myself too OCD so early on. 

Been searching online past couple of nights...trying to get my head round all the abbreviation! Seem to be a lot!i even googled AF!


----------



## Rosey3_8

Hello there, 

I'm 31, OH is 36. We've been together 10 1/2 years. Married on the 28th June this year, we started TTC on honeymoon after hubby had a slight panic attack about trying! Although we've been planning to start trying once we got married for over 18months and knew we wanted kids together for years.

AF was due on the 19th July...but not shown up yet...checked when i should have been ovulating on some of the calculators when we got back from honeymoon and it was the 4th/5th July ... we first starting trying on 8th July, so not expecting anything on first try. 

But now AF is 6 days late and haven't been feeling right since sunday night. Keep thinking AF gonna arrive...cramps, boobs have become more and more tender as week has gone on, and keep having funny momentary dizzy spells...thought was gonna pass out at lunch time today - have today become really achey and feel like glands under my arms are massive! Have also had a few hot flushes...but it has been pretty humid today. Not sure if i'm just coming down with something. Oh, have also been starving all the time and since back off honeymoon been eating alot of cheese and onion..pasties, toasties and pies! very good for me! not! Going to a wedding next week and at this rate my dress isn't going to fit ... need to get a grip on the cheese and onion!

Tested at weekend and this morning but BFN...Feel like OH worried i might be gettong abit obsesses..lol... which i'm startinh to worry about myself!Thought i would be abit more relaxed about it...but it's now doing my head in as i actually know there is a possible chance!. Sorry think i'm just rambling now.

Been searching online past couple of nights...trying to get my head round all the abbreviations! Seem to be a lot!i even googled AF! Need to get a grip soon and just go with the flow..even if it's AF! 

Good to read other people's experiences... Any tips on where i can find a glossary ? :)

Anyway, i seem to have gone on abit...! will get on with reading all your posts :)


----------



## Rosey3_8

Sorry just realised i've posted twice!


----------



## Loo

youll find the abbreviation stuff if you go to bnb homepage > then the testing area > then lingo and abbreviations

i couldn't work out AF either til I found that page!!!

welcome and good luck x


----------



## dannydustcart

Hia only just noticed this thread!
Im 30..... TTC for number 2!
I got a toy boy too, hubby is 27 and loves reminding of them three years!!
I dont even know why i want another child, i just do! Im not a big baby fan (obviously adore my own daughter) , but my body seems to be telling me it wants another one! Just come off pill, i had the CM stuff so i assume i have ovd and i am now waiting for the 4th august to either get a BFP or a visit from the witch!! 
glad to know im not the only "old bird" on here lol!!


----------



## kaz266

hi all i'm 37 "oh" pendin wot mood we r both in is "49"! but ya only as old as the woman ya feel, n feel me 2day not a gd thing!

Bin married, divorced had eptopic 2 ex hub in 2000, had a cpl of brief relationships btween 2002 n 2006 meet current "it" we'll call him 2day a yr ago
n boy can this boy bd, went on bcp (much 2 the dislike of it n doc) in aug 07 came off in nov 07 (we were all happy) m/c at xmas 07, jus bin bd since then neva tracked bbt,cm or cp jus knew sharp pain mid month woz ovulation.

this month b'd day b4 n day of ovulation n if god is being nice which i wud hope he wud b cos 3rd time lucky n all that, i'm sure the devil has smiled at me also with all the symptoms.

here's hopin all us 30+ women get :bfp: this month 

xx


----------



## lorrainec

hi everyone 
this is the first time i have posted as i only just joined i just wanted to say goodluck to everyone ttc. I am currently ttc already a mom to boys but really want to try for a girl this time around


----------



## poppielia

Hi. my name is Angie, I have a ten year old daughter from a previous relationship. I raised her entirely alone until i met my partner Mike 18 months ago. 
We have both decided we want a family together so i came off the pill (cerrazette) 5 weeks ago but as yet havnt even been visited by AF so obviously my cycle is still not back to normal. we have been TTC from the day i stopped taking BC and am getting a bit frustrated as its hard to know if we are trying at the right times as no period yet. 
Am hoping either A) AF arrives soon or B) i fall pregnant before i get one. Have done lots of tests and all negative so far so watch this space. Look forward to getting to know you all and GOOD LUCK!!:hug:


----------



## sarahncliff

well, I'm 35 and my other half is 40, so are we past it?????:cry: been TTC since last October and am trying soooo hard not to turn completely obsessive but each month is a bit of a kick in the doodahs!!!!:hissy:


----------



## Tinkerbell76

Hi Everyone,

I'm 32, just recently married and now ttc. My DH is 30, and thought that maybe we'd wait a little before ttc, but now that we're married he's all for it.

I just came off BC pills (Allesse) and haven't had a full cycle yet, so don't even know if I'll be able to get pg this month or not, but here's to trying, right?


----------



## Mazmos

Hi All,

I am Maz, and am 36. Me and DH have been TTC #2 for 15 months now.
We already have a DS who is 17 (yes, that's years, not months!!!!)

We are currently undergoing tests with consultant gynaecologist.

Hope we are all well, and get a :bfp: real soon xxx

Maz xxx:hug:


----------



## CloudyDay

Welcome all you new BnBers! Sarahncliff: Just thought I'd post a special message for you because I recently lost faith that I'll ever get P (still TTC#1 right now... been TTC since January 2008 ). I posted this thread: https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...you-ttcd-more-than-6-months-then-got-bfp.html and received some wonderful replies from other BnBers that gave me hope that I will get a :bfp: one day. Have a look and hopefully it will lift your spirits like it did mine.

:hug:


----------



## Rosey3_8

Hello again ladies,

I've been away for my friends wedding. Seemed to be alot of other 30+ at the do who have just had a little one or are expecting. So was trying not to get too broody... had lots of questions about when we are going to try! Not realising that the trying has begun. AF appeared 10 days late in July, first time it has been so late in a couple of years! typical. Have normally had 28-30 day cycle, based on that should be o/v this weekend. but now with last cycle being so late,it's hard to try and calculate. don't really want to get into spending on o/v tests, especially as its early days. Any other views on the ov tests?


----------



## Mair

Hi there ladies,
I've been snooping around this site now for a couple of days. You seem a really friendly lot so I thought I'd lurk no longer and introduce myself. I'm 38 and my DH is 37 and we've been ttc for 7 months. I'm trying not to get obsessed with it, in fact I've looked at what some of you do each month (CM, BBT, charts etc.) I do none of that and I feel a bit ashamed with myself, no wonder it's taken me so long - perhaps denial isn't the answer after all! In fact I've never even had the pain of a 2WW, my cycle goes from 28 - 45 days so I never really know when to start waiting!!!! Anyway, I've bitten the bullet and just ordered myself a CBFM which should arrive soon. I don't really want to live my life around the highs and peaks (but I bet I will) but just want to find out if I'm actually ovulating or not before I start bothering the Doctor!

I don't want to waffle on too much but it's really comforting to see so many older ladies on this forum, I though maybe I'd left it too late. Once piece of encouraging news that I can give you is that two of my friends both gave birth to beautiful baby boys last year and they were both 42 when they conceived (it took one 6 months, the other 6 years (but that's another story!)).

Anyway, hello again and I look forward to joining in a few discussions.


----------



## Lyns

:hi: and welcome to all newbies! Hope your stay here is short and sweet! xx


----------



## caez

Hello ladies 
I am 30 :cry: and dh is 43 we have been married for 6 years and ttc properly for a month, I have 4 children a boy who's 9 from a previous relationship a girl who's 5. a girl who's 3 and another girl who's 2. I feel so obsessed all I can think about is getting pregnant its driving me nuts lol

Good luck to everyone.xxxxxx


----------



## babymaybe

Hello Everyone

I'm 31 and have been married for nearly 5 years to DH who's 34. We've been ttc for about 14 months although pretty casually at first and for the past 6 months more seriously when no BFP came our way! I had a real thing about sharing with my friends and family that we're ttc as had a weird idea that talking about it would be bad luck - maybe I was wrong and not talking about it is the problem. Anyway, I expect DH is sick with my obessing and getting upset when AF turns up - bless him. It's great that there's somewhere i can come where there's other people who understand!:hugs:

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mair

Hi babymaybe,

I know how you feel. I haven't told anyone that I'm ttc, partly because I didn't want to jinx it, partly because I didn't want to get my mums hopes up (she hasn't got any grandchildren and it looks like I'm the only chance she'll have of having any!), but mainly I didn't want people to keep asking me "if I had any news/luck yet". It's a bit easier for me as now I'm 38 I think most people assume that I don't want children anyway and my baby days are over! It's good to come on here and read about other peoples situations. I'm not at the stage yet where I get really upset when AF arrives, although I'm pretty disappointed when it happens. I think DH takes it worse than me and I feel bad having to break the news to him that it's another month without babies! I really look forward to my monthly dose of guilt/disappointment! Anyway, I wish you every luck and fingers crossed that this month is THE month (for all of us!) x


----------



## Darkchild

Hi really feel old I'm 35 and my DH is 40 we have been trying for 3 months. I need the support from you ladies. I heard some hopeful news today a coworker is 43 with one tube and is expecting her 2nd child, so ladies anything and everything is possible.


----------



## Darkchild

I am at 11 dpo I hope to get a bfp. I tested on 10dpo and it was a bfn so hoping AF dont show her wicked face on 08/13/2008 then I will re-test on the 14th. BABY DUST TO ME.


----------



## babymad

Hi ladies, I've been checking out the site for a while and thought I'd also join now. Think I need somewhere to talk openly and honestly because sometimes you can't talk to your OH and you all seem like understanding people.

A bit about myself now. Got married in March and have been TTC #1 since then. I'm currently on cycle 6 and I believe I'm 3dpo. I'm 31 next month and DH is 33. 

I really hope I get my :bfp: very soon because as you can all understand the longer it takes the more you worry!

I look forward to sharing this journey with you all and hope we ALL get :bfp: ASAP!


----------



## Rosey3_8

Darkchild said:


> I am at 11 dpo I hope to get a bfp. I tested on 10dpo and it was a bfn so hoping AF dont show her wicked face on 08/13/2008 then I will re-test on the 14th. BABY DUST TO ME.


Fingers crossed for tomorrow!


----------



## sarahncliff

afternoon all!
I'm a 35 year old trying for baby number one! we've been trying since October and although I know its not going to happen just like that, I cant help but feel a little cheated every month when :witch:arrives!!!! my doc has been lovely! she's sent me for my day 21 blood test that I got last Friday and will start the ball rolling with other tests after that as she didnt want to wait too long cos of my age!! :cry: 
:witch: is due this Friday, so as per usual, I'm trying not to think about it but can think of nothing else at the mo!:dohh:
anyhoo, best of luck to everyone out there, maybe our :bfp: isnt too far away.
love n kisses
S


----------



## wannabeozymum

Hi All,

I'm 34 and my DH is 39. We've been casually trying for our first together (my DH has 8yo daughter already) since I came off depo last year (Oct 2007 was my last injection). Currently 6 days late with my AF but so far only :bfn: - could be depo isn't out of my system yet.

Really glad to find a site that is specifically for 30s plus!

x


----------



## Rumpskin

Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## babymaybe

Mair said:


> Hi babymaybe,
> 
> I know how you feel. I haven't told anyone that I'm ttc, partly because I didn't want to jinx it, partly because I didn't want to get my mums hopes up (she hasn't got any grandchildren and it looks like I'm the only chance she'll have of having any!), but mainly I didn't want people to keep asking me "if I had any news/luck yet". It's a bit easier for me as now I'm 38 I think most people assume that I don't want children anyway and my baby days are over! It's good to come on here and read about other peoples situations. I'm not at the stage yet where I get really upset when AF arrives, although I'm pretty disappointed when it happens. I think DH takes it worse than me and I feel bad having to break the news to him that it's another month without babies! I really look forward to my monthly dose of guilt/disappointment! Anyway, I wish you every luck and fingers crossed that this month is THE month (for all of us!) x

Hi Mair - glad I'm not the only one keeping a secret!! I think probably most of my family and friends think I'm more interested in my career but if only they knew the truth about the monthly obsessing and constant broody state! Good luck to you too - where abouts are you in your cycle?:witch: due 21st for me.:hugs:


----------



## CHILLbilly

I keep forgetting about this thread..........
I'm going to read a few more pages and then say a big HI to everyone.
I posted a few months ago and lost track of all of you over 30 ladies.
I just turned 37 and of course my first cycle at this age is kind of messed up.

I'll be back to chat!!!!!


----------



## indy and lara

Hi Everyone

My name's Lesley and I am 32, 33 soon.

I am married to Andy and became pregnant in August 2007 after 6 weeks of trying. I had a very good pregnancy but in January our son had an accident and crushed his umbilical cord- he was born sleeping on the 17th of January at 23 weeks.

We have been ttc for a few cycles so far but not getting anywhere fast- have had 2 rubbish cycles of 49 then 40 days. Have started reflexology in order to try to sort out my body which is apparently still all over the place. I guess that is no big surprise.

Hoping for some good news soon as the need for a baby is overwhelming for both of us.

Love to you all and looking forward in getting to know you all

Lesley
x


----------



## babymaybe

Hello Lesley

I'm very sorry to hear of your loss and I really wish luck really soon:dust:

xxx


----------



## terridayle

Hi there,

You are young, I am turning 39 very very very soon, my honey is 42, we just miscarried and I had to have a d&C May 1st and impatiently waiting for my cycles to regulate so we can start trying again.


----------



## tickledpink

Hello,
My name's Dee and I'm 34, hubby-to-be is 38... we've been TTC since Jan 2007.As yet nothing. We've both went for check ups in October. It turns out the OH has a low sperm count and low motility - 10 million instead of 20 million, and 5% motility :( He's been put on something called Tamoxfen, and now Testogel as they said he's low on Testosterone. The Dr has also suggested he have an small operation to close off a vein. I think it's called Variocele. 

All I've had done so far is 3 blood tests. The first one was obviously to check I was ok. The second... the lab weren't satisfied with my Prolactin levels, as they were borderline and suggested I take another test. This is where things seem to grind to a halt for me. I had to phone the Doctor to find out my results...she said they came back normal and didn't need to see me again... WTF?! What was I supposed to be doing next?? I called and made another appointment after I had a few crying spells and the OH said we couldn't carry on like this. So three months later, I had more blood tests done and assuming they came back all clear, they would refer us to a Fertility clinic. Well... after the tests came back clear and chasing up my referral five weeks later - apparently it got 'lost in the systen' - I was given an appointment in May. We finally thought we were getting somewhere but couldn't understand why we had been referred to a clinic so quickly... we knew the OH had a problem but that seemed to be slowly improving. We still didn't know if everything was fine with me... was there something they weren't telling me? Anyways, after sitting there for an hour and answering her questions and breaking dowm into floods of tears, she told me to come back in a year (I've even been sent a letter for 12.30pm,19th May 2009) when we qualify for IVF and that my BMI was too high. I would need to lose at least 3 stone. I might add that I've had irregular periods ever since they first started, when I was 13. My cycles can range from 32 to 47 days...My longest ever was 57 a couple of months ago. I think I got OV right and at the moment I'm 18dpo... and still no period. I did a test this morning but it was faulty...didn't even get the control line which is just my luck. I think I'm about ready to give up. I feel as if my whole life is on hold and it's taking over everything :( 

The doc says she doesn't think it's PCOS but hasn't done any further tests to rule it out. They haven't even given me anything to help regulate my periods. I'm at a loss to do and what to ask next?! All I know is that I can't wait a year for that second appointment.


----------



## spoo

Well I have been far too good and have only today tested. I was due last Thursday but kept telling myself AF was due any day.

I bought a cheapie test from the chemist round the corner and within seconds, the second line appeared! I'm due to see my GP tomorrow about my sprained wrist so will ask him to check too. 

I'm still in shock!


----------



## Mair

Hey Spoo, that's fantastic news - congratulations!! I wish you all the best of luck.


----------



## Mair

babymaybe said:


> Mair said:
> 
> 
> Hi babymaybe,
> 
> I know how you feel. I haven't told anyone that I'm ttc, partly because I didn't want to jinx it, partly because I didn't want to get my mums hopes up (she hasn't got any grandchildren and it looks like I'm the only chance she'll have of having any!), but mainly I didn't want people to keep asking me "if I had any news/luck yet". It's a bit easier for me as now I'm 38 I think most people assume that I don't want children anyway and my baby days are over! It's good to come on here and read about other peoples situations. I'm not at the stage yet where I get really upset when AF arrives, although I'm pretty disappointed when it happens. I think DH takes it worse than me and I feel bad having to break the news to him that it's another month without babies! I really look forward to my monthly dose of guilt/disappointment! Anyway, I wish you every luck and fingers crossed that this month is THE month (for all of us!) x
> 
> Hi Mair - glad I'm not the only one keeping a secret!! I think probably most of my family and friends think I'm more interested in my career but if only they knew the truth about the monthly obsessing and constant broody state! Good luck to you too - where abouts are you in your cycle?:witch: due 21st for me.:hugs:Click to expand...

Hi Babymaybe, sorry I've not got back to you before now, I've been away for a few days. I'm currently on day 26 of my cycle, but to be honest that means nothing to me as I've no idea when I ovulated and in the last 6 months my cycles have been anywhere between 29 and 41 days! I hope to be a bit more on the ball next month as I've just treated myself to a CBFM. Only two days to wait for you (or have you tested already?!?) I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you X P.S. I see you're a Suffolk girl too!


----------



## babymaybe

Hi Mair

No need to test as had some spotting today which means :witch: is knocking at the door - rubbish. Nevermind, will just have to start again! (trying to sound positive there!)

Yep - Suffolk not born but mostly bred!

Look forward to hearing how you get on this cycle and with the CBFM

xxxxx


----------



## Mair

Hi Babymaybe,

I'm really sorry to hear that :witch: is on her way. Glad to see that you are being positive though. That's the good thing about TTC, you can always have another stab at it the next month. As for me, I really feel like :witch: is due any time now, my bbs ache, I've pains in my stomach and I'm in a murderous mood (always a sure sign! - really snapped at DH this morning for the major crime of not clearing the breakfast stuff away!) - mind you I do feel as though I'm coming down with a cold so that could explain the bad mood. It's odd if it is AF as that would make it the shortest cycle I've had for a long time. On the plus side, it does mean I get the wait over with quickly this month and can start using my CBFM - yey!

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that next month is the month for you.:hugs:


----------



## Omi

Anyone else wish we had a proper forum as opposed to this thread format? I would so love that!! :)

Anyway, good luck everyone!

Hugs, Omi xxx


----------



## pixielou

Hi Ladies,

been away(well actually on the long term ttc forum) and stumbled across this again yesterday!

We have been trying to conceive for over a year and I'm 35 and OH is 29!

CD 18! X


----------



## MummyTate2b

Hi everyone I am new to the forum! I am 32 and got married 2 weeks ago! We have just started TTC - looking forward to chatting to all of you! You might all need to help me out with abbreviations on this forum - feel a bit clueless!!


----------



## Mummy2Eve

Hi! I'm 32 (soon to be 33 though) and DH is 32 too. I've been lazily TTC #2 for around a year now, but I'm now kickstarting myself into actively TTC. Hope I get that BFP very soon!


----------



## babymaybe

MummyTate2b said:


> Hi everyone I am new to the forum! I am 32 and got married 2 weeks ago! We have just started TTC - looking forward to chatting to all of you! You might all need to help me out with abbreviations on this forum - feel a bit clueless!!

Hi - try the home page under Forum Help and testing area - there's a link to an abbreviation thread - very useful!!


----------



## OurFirst

Hi girls, 
I'm new here, and at work- so my conversations may be sporadic. I'm 34, he's 38. I have a 14 yr old boy. This is my second month off bc. 

Kate


----------



## OurFirst

I'm trying to figure out when I ovulate and it's driving me crazy. I've been charting symptoms for about a month now. I would just like to get back to feeling "normal", and knowing when AF will arrive. I've had a 28 day cycle my entire life but now I believe it may be closer to 34 days. Has anyone tried Pre-seed?


----------



## meisha

hi there, i am 30 and my partner of 3 years is 41. 

partner has a ten yr old daughter who he hasnt seen for 2 yrs. he had a vv reversal over 9 years ago and decided to have it reversed by going private. i became pg very soon afterwards (i was pg before we got the results of his op!) but sadly it turned out to be a complete molar pregnancy, i had 5 months of chemo and finally got the aall clear tc in nov 07.

unfortunatley nothing has happened yet. i'm undergoing tests and to be honest i'm sick of being poked and prod at. just wish it would happen amongst all these nasty tests.

there is a chance (but low) that partners op has reversed itsself again. if it has then we will be considering a sperm donor or even adoption.

i've joined here today to link up with other gals who are in the same position as me so we can symptom spot and hopefully make friends and cheer each other up.

:hug:


----------



## Mair

I just wanted to say "hello" and send babydust to all the new ladies. I want to send double babydust to Meisha, Tickledpink and Indy and Lara though, You girls make me feel ashamed of myself, I find myself getting down sometimes because I can't conceive, can't sell my house etc. etc. (sometimes I'm like a spoiled child!) but you've really been through the mill. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you all get some good news soon. :hugs:


----------



## Lazy Leo

OMG, I can now join the pretending-to-be-grown-up forum!! Well that's how I look at being 30 anyway!! I turned 30 this week and find it amusing that I am now statistically more likely to have twins than I was last week! 

I've been on the boards here since the beginning of this year and have now been ttc for over a year. I had my first BFP on June 1st but unfortunately lost the baby after a couple of weeks. So that's me, getting older and wiser!!!


----------



## babymaybe

Hi Nic and 'Happy Birthday':cake:! The big 3 0!


----------



## niecey

Hi ladies

im new to the site,im 41,my OH is 32(yes he,s a toyboy!)and wer,e ttc our 2nd baby together.we already have a little boy who is 13mnths,and i have a 13yr old daughter from a previous relationship.

wer,e currently on ttc cycle2,and hoping to get a :bfp:as soon as possible.

lots of :dust:to us all x


----------



## pixielou

OurFirst said:


> I'm trying to figure out when I ovulate and it's driving me crazy. I've been charting symptoms for about a month now. I would just like to get back to feeling "normal", and knowing when AF will arrive. I've had a 28 day cycle my entire life but now I believe it may be closer to 34 days. Has anyone tried Pre-seed?

Hi Our First,

I have just finished my last box of pree-seed. Gonna order some more. Must admit havent used it religiously and no BFP-YET...

It has been rumoured to work and quite a few ladies n the BFP section had some joy with it. It also feels nice for your partner-if you know what I mean!
I'm also taking clomid and so don't get as much CM so this is supposed to help immensely!

Hope, that helps!


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies :hi:

I ordered pre-seed, gonna try it this cycle. I can't believe I'm getting excited over lube! :rofl:


----------



## mom2pne

Hello I may have already introduced myself months ago, but if I didn't here it goes. My name is Simone. I'm 34(35 on Sept. 25th) My dh and I have been tying for #5 since January. I did get pg mid-March but m/c on Apri 30th @ 7w 4d. My OB said to wait 2-3 cycles. We waited 2. I got a BFP @ 9 dpo but the :witch: showed. Then I got a BFP @ 11 dpo and same thing the :witch: showed. If it happens again my ob is going to run tests on me to find out what is the matter. She would have done the testing now, but I got so much going on with school starting that I don't have the time to get to her office. I am hoping it doesn't happen again and I have a beautiful baby in May.


----------



## pixielou

mom2pne said:


> Hello I may have already introduced myself months ago, but if I didn't here it goes. My name is Simone. I'm 34(35 on Sept. 25th) My dh and I have been tying for #5 since January. I did get pg mid-March but m/c on Apri 30th @ 7w 4d. My OB said to wait 2-3 cycles. We waited 2. I got a BFP @ 9 dpo but the :witch: showed. Then I got a BFP @ 11 dpo and same thing the :witch: showed. If it happens again my ob is going to run tests on me to find out what is the matter. She would have done the testing now, but I got so much going on with school starting that I don't have the time to get to her office. I am hoping it doesn't happen again and I have a beautiful baby in May.

Hope you get your BFP hun!
XX


----------



## terridayle

Hi everyone,

I just turned 39 yesterday, I have one child who turned 20 in July. My fiancee is 42 and we started trying in January, we were successful. But then approaching my 15th week I started to spot and ended up going for an ultrasound which showed the baby to be size wise 9 weeks 3 days and no heartbeat, I ended up having to have a D&C. Took 9 weeks to start my first cycle and then finally at day 50 I started my second cycle, which is almost over. I go for an ultrasound tomorrow and if all is well I can start trying again. I am nervous but also very excited as our nursery is about 80% completed.

:hug:


----------



## Peanut78

Hi all, already introduced myself on the intro page, and still trying to come to understand this forum... Was so surpirised to see most girls are in their 20's (or younger). I just turned 30 and guess where I come from (Norway), I am relatively early (or most just starting).... Now feeling slightly old in this forum, and less fertile.... hope that's just paranoia.... How long have you ladies in30-40 club been trying...?:hug:

p.s. finding the supportive messages on this site amazing, could not help but join - and looking fwd to getting to know you all!:happydance:


----------



## cturtlegirl

Hi All,

I have just posted on the Introduce yourself forum, but thought I would post here as well. I'm from the UK and ttc #1. I'm now on the 3rd month of ttc although back in my first month May 08 had :bfp: but unfortunately miscarried in June at 6 weeks. We're now 2 months into ttc with irregular cycles since the miscarriage, 1 of 43 days and another of 36 days. Before I was always 31 days.
The :witch: caught me today despite having some symptons of pregnancy. So now starting out again

C xx

<a href=https://women.evenhealth.com><img src=https://women.evenhealth.com/image/c/c886728.png border=0></a>


----------



## buffycat

hey peeps.....:wave:

i've not posted on this thread before, so thought i would pop along and say hello!

i'm 30 and DH is 37....we're trying for our first baby, and i'm getting so impatient! We've been trying for 16 months now, and we had a mc in march.....


hope all of you are happy & well....

luv & hugs
:hugs:


----------



## Laragh

Hi there
I'm new, my name is Laragh and I'm 30. Myself and my partner have been TTC for 4 months now so not too long. I've only 2 more days to find out if this is the month!


----------



## Stardancer

Hi, I'm 32... been married 10 years, TTC for 9. Diagnosed with PCOS at the end of 2004 so I'm trying to lose weight and been taking metformin since april.. Starting ovulating again 2 months ago.. woo! Without Met, I my cycles are anywhere from 40 days to 100 days long, and I don't ovulate. My cycles are now around the 40-45 day mark.
I had 2 miscarriages at 7 & 8 weeks wayyy back before I was married, and a very early one while on metformin in 2005 - at 5 weeks. 

That's me! Oh.. and I live in Northeast England in a house full of cats :-D


----------



## mom2pne

Welcome ladies! I can't imagine long cycles. Mine have always been 24-29 days. The only times I had a longer stretch was after I m/c'd and after I delivered my boys. I do hope tho that you can get pg quickly! I had my 1st @ 20, my 2nd @ 22 and my surprise your pg on b/c w/twins @ 32. 

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jessgirl

Hi All
I'm May, I am 34 and have been TTC for a while! I've been on depo for quite a few years and came off it last year but its only been since May that my periods have become regular. Unfortunately, quite a few of my friends (14) have given birth this year and I joined this forum as I feel desperately lonely and miserably sad. However, fingers crossed for this cycle, ov is due around now. Baby dust to everyone - I am looking forward to chatting to you all and helping out as much as I can.

May


----------



## ttcbaby2

hi im kelsey im 34 married to kev 31 and have a 2year old son we are ttc our second baby we tried for a year with no luck then gave up for a while and been trying 5 months this time so far


----------



## magicvw

ttcbaby2 said:


> hi im kelsey im 34 married to kev 31 and have a 2year old son we are ttc our second baby we tried for a year with no luck then gave up for a while and been trying 5 months this time so far

Hiya TTCbaby2!

Welcome to BnB hun! I am in the same kind of position as you. I'm 35, my LO is 2 and we have been ttc no.2 since around May last year. How's it going with you this time round?x xx


----------



## Tory123

Hi All

I am new to this so do forgive me. I am 33 and my hubby is 26, (i think i need a younger model lol) we have been ttc for two years we are now under the doctor and all test have come back fine, husbands sperm a bit on the low side but nothing to much to worry about the docs say, so why hasn't happened? I have now been put on clomid and don't really know why as everything I read about it says it is to make the women ovulate. I am quite regular and my cycle has been on day 26-29 since I first started all them many moons back (20 years ago). I did ask the doctor why and he said its for me to do 70% of the work and hubby to do 30% whats new! Anyway my first clomid was last month and yes you got it nothing and the :witch: came. I have started round two of clomid and fingers crossed.

Love reading all the posts x


----------



## willow77

Hi Ladies,

I'm Willow I'm 30 and new to BnB :) This is our 3rd month of TTC for our first baby, fingers xx for a BPF in the next few days. Good to find others in 30/40's TTC too as most of my friends had their children whilst in their mid twenties and I'm sure I am driving my other half mad with baby talk!

Baby Dust to you all.

W x


----------



## jaccib

Hi,
I'm Jacci. I just miscarried 2 weeks ago. I am 42.....my OH is 40!! I an 11 year old daughter......had 2 m/c after her at 6 and 8 weeks. This one was at 10 weeks. We really want to try but is it too soon?? Only lost this one on 25 August. 
Know time isn't really on our side and life goes on.


----------



## merechick

Hi, I'm 32 and my husband Frank is 36. We've only been TTC for about 2-months. I have endometriosis, so I experience frequent cramping at all times during my cycle. It's really frustrating b/c it's hard to detect physical symptoms of ovulation and/or pregnancy with all this other stuff going on down there! Had surgery to remove some of the endo in June but they couldn't get all of it. Luckily, it has only affected the outside of womb and some other organs, but doctor says my tubes and ovaries are fine....fingers crossed!

Best of luck to all of you, hope we hear about lots of BFPs soon!

:hug:


----------



## Stardancer

jaccib said:


> Hi,
> I'm Jacci. I just miscarried 2 weeks ago. I am 42.....my OH is 40!! I an 11 year old daughter......had 2 m/c after her at 6 and 8 weeks. This one was at 10 weeks. We really want to try but is it too soon?? Only lost this one on 25 August.
> Know time isn't really on our side and life goes on.

Sorry for your loss :hugs: I think docs recommend waiting until you've had a normal period before trying again, probably just to make sure everything is working as it should. 

Good luck and baby dust to you, and fingers crossed for a sticky one next time :)


----------



## merechick

I'm soooo sorry JaciB, I totally failed to extend my condolences on your loss in my last post. Try to stay positive and know that we're all sending you lots of warm wishes  xxx

:dust:


----------



## jaccib

Hey girls thanks. Feeling better in myself every day that passes.......all we want is to try again. We both have children so it's not the be all and end all......just be perfect to have one of OUR own.


----------



## dan-o

Hellooo! Newbie 30 something here too!!

Im 31, just had my last implanon out to get ready & try for my first bubba. 

I feel so much better now, I thought I'd possibly left it too late :blush:

Good luck to everyone trying, hope to meet you all soon!! :happydance: :hug:


----------



## Stardancer

Hi dan-o. May I ask, how long does it take for the implanon to come out of your body? My sister has one, but she's thinking of TTC again... :)


----------



## dan-o

Hiya stardancer! I'm told, as soon as its removed ??? 
...but I have no idea in truth.. I will keep you posted as I am actively charting for signs of ovulation :)


----------



## Stardancer

Ooh sounds good! Good Luck! xx


----------



## Tim.Sheffer

Goodluck Sead


----------



## ttcbaby2

magic we have been trying 18 months now with no luck,every month i think this is the month for us but no luck,i have appoitnment with gyne next month.how are things with you?

kels


----------



## jk28

Hello everyone...newbie here!! Hope I'm ok posting here? I'm 31, DH 32...very long fertility saga!! Been ttc for 5 yrs now, had numerous tests, diagnosed unexplained infertility. Managed 1 natural pg, (after 2 yrs) but sadly ended in mmc. Had 3 IUI's all BFN. Moved to Spain, had 1st IVF 2007, BFP, but again another mmc. Had 2nd IVF earlier this year, but BFN. Have appt end of Sept to start 3rd IVF so[-o&lt; this one will work & result in our much wanted baby!! Sorry, long one. Good luck to everyone.

Love Jayne x


----------



## KKSARAH

Hello, another newbie 32, OH 33, I have one daughter from my previous marriage now 9 years old. Didnt wany any more children due to bad complications with her premature birth she was 3lbs 4 oz, although she's fine now.

Met new partner and just new straight away I wanted a to try for another, so here we are. I had a miscarrige before my daughter, so very nervous.
We having been trying now for 5 months after coming off implanon in April2008.
Just keeping fingers crossed.

Good Luck everyone

Sarahxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

Hi yet another newbie.....just found this page :happydance: yay for the 30 somethings.
Im 34, 35 in a few months:dohh:
Hubs and I have started ttc #1 for a few months now, mainly august.....its a long story - see my thread on ttc. - what would you do in my shoes.

Im 10 days late from :witch: had 3 :bfn: all done in my mind too early, but when patience gets the better of you :blush: other bits to go with the story, such as 10 days unexplained bleeding, well not enough for protection.
In my mind I was due on sat 20th.....but nothing so far.

I am hoping to do another poss weds morning first PP. If I can hold on for that long lol. 

I am hoping its a :bfp: but not getting my hopes up!


----------



## Maple Leaf

Another Newbie 34 nearing 35....!
I have a DD who is 9 (going on 14.!) and a DS who is 6. I am TTC no.3 after having my 5 year Merina Coil removed last month.
It took me 18 months to get pregnant with my first and only a month with my second, so I know all about having to wait..!
I have just had my first AF in over 5 years (didnt have any on the coil) and I had fogotten just how awful they are...Fingers crossed it will be the last one for a while...CD3 for me - looking for a BFP just before my 35th in November. X


----------



## Sparklebaby

good luck maple leaf xxx


----------



## Frippledip

Hi all,

I'm another oldie here too...just turned 34 last month and TTC #1. I'm lucky my husband is a little younger than me, only 29, so we have that on our side!

Good luck to everyone here! :wave:


----------



## Loo

Welcome to you all!!

I am 34 too...

Hope you enjoy your (hopefully brief) stay in TTC!

x


----------



## bugalugs

Hi everyone! I'm not alone then :happydance:

I'm 37, just got married last month in Cyprus, it was fantastic! Only just started TTC since September, not due until next week!! It's driving me mad waiting!! At last I have some new friends to chat to! (hopefully :happydance:)

love bug xx


----------



## missbooby

Hello :hi:
I'm 31 in January. Had my DD back in 1999...the best accident of my life!! :cloud9:
My gorgeous man and I have been together since she was 1yr old and since December we have been ttc a little brother or sister for her! x
Oh and I'm a HPT addict!
:dust:​


----------



## Mrs T

Hello Ladies!

Thought I'd introduce myself the the 30's club! am 35yrs and have been ttc since March 08, my DH had a vasectomy reversal Jan 08. Tests comfirmed he's fertile again... plus I had mc at 5weeks in April. 
Am 4dpo so hopefully my DH and I did enought of the BD so I get my BFP on the 20th.
So lots of baby dust for us all


----------



## bluey

Hello fellow oldies!

I'm 32, DH is 31, and we have been (kind of) trying since Feb 2008 for our first baby. Had a couple of months of enforced "not trying" around the time of our wedding and honeymoon this spring 'cos we had to take malaria tablets, so real, proper, actual trying started in June (trying to convince myself we've only been trying a little while, and it's not a problem that we're not up the duff yet!!!)

Hope this is the month for all us over 30's!


----------



## Sash13

Hello all !! Glad I found this little group ... I turned 30 yesterday :hissy: so now I "officially" belong here!

Hubby & I got married on August 2nd and gave it a few months to adjust to living together, etc. We decided to TTC as of this month, which works well with my job since I am a high school teacher. Assuming I got a :bfp: this month, I would be due during summer break so I could finish out the year.

We both have very fertile families (I have a huge extended family and he is one of 6) so I am hoping we have the same luck. We would like 4 or 5 kids (but we'd better get on that!)

Thanks to all who make this community happen. It's a great place to find support! :)


----------



## ANYA

Hi all, I just started back on BNB after a break so I though I'd reintroduce myself. I'm almost 31 and DH is almot 38 we've been TTC for 10months with no luck. 

Nice to meet all you ladies.


----------



## Sash13

Welcome back, Anya! :)


----------



## Rebel-Fairy30

Hello ladies!

I'm 30, DP is 28 and we live together for 2 years and 2 months now. 
We are TTC#1, for our 1st. 
Looking forward to this, even tho I always thought I was not the mother type...

A bit scared about the whole thing, but excited too.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi All - I'm new here and TTC baby #3. Never had a problem before and conceived boy (6) and girl (4) first month of trying. Also conceived again when daughter was 4 months (Feb 05), but sadly lost the pregnancy at 6 weeks - that baby was the result of a one off, very rushed and stressful 'quickie' between nappy changes and bottle washing!! I'm 35 now, and husband 53, so very nervous that after 5 months of serious trying, we are suddenly unable to conceive together. Could be we were just lucky last time around, and that what we are experiencing is within normal limits, but I am puzzled by the sudden difficulty. We're both still healthy, and reasonably relaxed -if not a bit more weather worn than we once were!!!

I am already tired of OPK monitoring, failed HPTs and frantic attempts each month - does the lying still for 30 mins with legs aloft after umpteen "bumpy cuddles" push anyone else to the limit? :blush: 

Anyone else like us, and they get there in the end?

Feel like giving up at the mo, afterall we do have two other kids to enjoy - andat the moment they've got a grumpy stressed out Mum :cry:

Love and good luck to you all xxx0.


----------



## florentinella

Hello, 

I'm 34, hubby 36. We have been married since Sept 07, but only started TTC last month (baby #1 for both of us) so I'm very new to this club!

I have been a busy career girl up until now :plane::telephone:, but now am really looking forward to changing my life completely and turning it upside down :crib: :dishes::hangwashing:

Good luck to you all!!! Lots of :dust: :pink: :dust: :blue:

xx


----------



## babymojo

Hi everyone i guess i'm in the 40's club and TTC:happydance: I just joined this site and i love it:kiss: i'm not so sure how to use everything but i needed a place to go and try to make this a little easier and less :hissy: I had a miscarriage in june and have been on clomid the past 2 months and i think this month is another no go!! i'm trying to stay positive but it seems to get harder and harder every month!! I'm so happy for this site :hug:


----------



## carrieon

Hi girls im 32 and hubby is 36 , ive just joined bab so hi to everyone were trying for #2 and i got my af this morning a week late im gutted really thought i was getting a bfp sadly not to be, i had a missed miscarriage and a d&c 9 weeks ago and all i can think about is getting pregnant again my cycle must be messed up it used to be 28 days now i don't know which im sure will make it harder to conceive #2 here's wishing for bfps for us all ..:hug:


----------



## elliebear

Hi i am Linda and i am 32 and DH is 35 we have just started to ttc child number 2, our DD is 7 years old and it feels like so long ago and i am not even sure if i remember the signs:dohh:

anyway just thought i would say hi:happydance:


----------



## aurora

Hi!
I'm 32 and my other half is 34. Just started TTC, will be the first for both of us. :)


----------



## babymojo

Hi I'm Heather im 40 :rofl::rofl::rofl: and TTC #3. I have a 14 and 15 year old and soon to have a 3 1/2 year old step daughter so i figured what the heck one more would be a breeze :happydance: didn't know TTC would be the hardest part :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## mom2westkylie

Hi, I am in the 30's club too as my husband is 39 and I am 30. I have two kids from a previous marriage, he doesn't have any, so I guess we could call this TTC #1. We had a miscarriage in July/August, so we are ready to try again! Next week I can check for a :bfp:!!!


----------



## White Witch

Hi all i'm 36 and im currently ttc no5 and have been for the past 7mths my 3 boys were all conceived easily but my little girl took 20mths to conceive so i think im in for the long hall again with this one. My cycle seems to be all over the place 10 1/2wks between each af well thats been last 2 cycles i am currently 1 week late but not tested yet trying to hold off as like a lot of u probably know getting the bfn really gets u down mind u if it was bfp give me a bit shorter time to wait for my baby lol xx


----------



## thingy

I'm 31 and my husband is 33, ttc now for 3 months and have pcos but hoping for the miracle :bfp:


----------



## Ducky77

Hello girls,

My name is Merlin, I am 31, DH is 36, this is my TTC#3, I got an ectopic pregnancy last october, now I found out I am pregnant at 9dpo (last sunday) my due date would be 8th august 09.


----------



## Aunty E

Can I join? I won't be thirty til May, but OH is 35, and I don't really feel like I'm in my twenties anymore....

We're TTC our first child, came off the pill at the end of September and obviously hoping for a Christmas BFP. I can test on the 16th, but will obviously be peeing on anything that remotely resembles a stick for days beforehand.


----------



## Sash13

Aunty E said:


> Can I join? I won't be thirty til May, but OH is 35, and I don't really feel like I'm in my twenties anymore....
> 
> We're TTC our first child, came off the pill at the end of September and obviously hoping for a Christmas BFP. I can test on the 16th, but will obviously be peeing on anything that remotely resembles a stick for days beforehand.

Welcome!! :hug: Thanks for the laugh today! I can just picture you, picking up a pencil or wooden spoon & peeing on it ;)


----------



## Aunty E

It's not safe for me to walk across a cricket pitch anymore - those wickets are mighty tempting.... ;)


----------



## machka

ooh.. I only just discovered this thread.. I'm 35, turning 36 on NYE my other half is a cute litte 32 year old. I am terrified that I may not be able to get pregnant as I'm forever being told that I need to "make plans", "get cracking" etc etc... I have been off the pill for 2 years but we were actively avoiding pregnancy. Now that I've been TTC for 4 months I'm getting a bit worried in case my luck at avoiding pregnancy wasn't "luck" after all!

Anyway, glad to find this thread!!


----------



## ellie

glad to find this too - i am 36 oh 37, starting ttc a year ago but m/c'd and only now plucking up the courage to ttc again (in jan/feb) - i too panic and worry and have had to stop reading all the books etc due to getting obsessed about being over 35 and ttc for #1 !!! (i also started obsessively searching for 'older mum' celebrities and anyone who had babies older and were ok.... sad huh!)


----------



## Loo

Ha ha!!

I've done the same re celebs!! I am forever checking out how old they are on wikipedia!!

Welcome to you all.


----------



## shmoo75

Hi :wave:

I am 33 will be 34 begining of Jan and my DH is 36 will be 37 in August. We started TTC #1 in April this year, we were really lucky and I fell pg straight away only to have a m/c 3wks later:cry::cry: I am currently on cycle #6 of TTC after my m/c and, so far no luck. My cycles have been all over the place 35, 42, 39, 21 &, 41!!! I have taken Agnus Catus from the begining of this cycle to try and regulate my cycles. I took my last dose on CD15 as, that was when my OPK showed a really faint hardly there test line so, fingers crossed I either get pg or, my cycle is closer to a "normal" 28 days. Really glad I have found this thread so, I know I am not the only over 30 TTC my 1st. Hope you are all doing well and, I will try and hold off testing until CD28 which will be the 18th.


----------



## tansey

well ladies if i don't get the BFP this next cycle i will be 37 when i have no1 or if i get bfp but baby is a bit late i will be 37!


----------



## flora

Hi!

Glad to find you all. I never felt old until I started ttc a couple of months ago!!

I have loads of questions I want to ask you all, so I'd better tell you a bit about myself first:

I'm 34 (and a half), as is my OH. We've been married 2.5 years and it's our first time at all this baby stuff. From a very young age I said I never wanted children, and this only started to change a couple of years ago (if that). Am I weird?

Are any of you late starters for this kind of reason? 
If you are TTC#1, do you consider yourself to be 'late' starting a family?
If so, do you know why you didn't start sooner?
How old was your mother/grandmother when they first had a baby?
How do you feel about ttc for the 1st time at this moment in your life? Any regrets? Or the opposite?

thanks for sharing, if you feel comfortable doing so.

flora


----------



## ellie

hey flora,
not sure if i'm the best person to reply as i haven't had much luck so far, but for what it's worth!
am now 36 and oh 37. i always said i never wanted kids too, right up until i was about 30 (hahah biological clock anyone...) however i was in a relationship where (in hindsight) i had never thought of him as being a dad to my babies. we split up at about that time (and very recently have found out that he has sperm problems .... hmmm maybe i 'knew' that somewhere?!?) been in current relationship for 6 years and have benn making it very clear that i wanted babies for about 4 - 5 of those, although he wants kids too he had never felt 'ready'. pressured him into trying last year, sadly m/c'd but about ready to try again in the new year. in the meantime have got a new (and better) job, moved house, so much of the stress and uncertainty we had had before has now lessened and i feel we can concentrate more on the baby plans.
anyway, to answer your questions - yes i do feel old and have felt huge surges of panic about leaving it too late. i really wish we had started ttc a few years ago but he didn't want to, and i guess we are in a better situation now. however this has meant more worry about the 'age thing' (even though a few of my friends, same age and older, have recently had babies very easily.) my parents were relatively 'older' (for the time), having me at 28/35 (my dad's 7 years older than my mum), so it's not so much of a precedent in our family. my (younger) brother and his wife don't have kids either but are trying to adopt (not sure for what reasons), they have always said they definitely didn't want kids either but are now 33 so i wonder if they're having the same feelings.
So, yes, I do regret not trying sooner, however at this age I feel much more secure in myself and my relationship, I am no longer interested in going out partying so don't feel I would have to sacrifice a 'lifestyle' in having a baby, in fact I can't wait to devote myself to a baby. 
Long answers sorry! not sure if that's any help! thanks for sharing your story :)


----------



## flora

Hey Ellie,
It was great to read your message, thanks so much. It's really interesting to hear about your general life situation, and also about other members of your family. Perhaps your own family (of origin) has quite a bit impact on when you end up TTC? My mum was considered very old when she had me (her first) at age 32, and then my brother at age 34. And HER mother (my grandmother) was positively ancient, having my mum (again, her first) at age 35!! And then she had 2 more!!!! Apparently this was quite extraordinary in the 1940s. Someone once suggested to me that perhaps the women in my family just do the whole baby-making thing in their 30s, and it's a genetic/inherited thing.... here's hoping!!!!!!

On the other hand, a bit like you, I am for the first time in my life, this year, in a really stable & secure place, just moved house to a lovely area, both of us in steady jobs we enjoy, and I honestly don't think the time was right for me before. I know just what you mean about not feeling you have to 'sacrifice' a lifestyle.

Looking forward to hearing some more stories of TTC#1 in the 30s...

f


----------



## Mair

Hi Flora,

Like Ellie, I haven't had much luck lately either but I'll let you know a bit about my ttc situation. I'm 38, nearly 39 (eek!!) and have been ttc since December last year. I actually fell pregnant in October, but quickly miscarried. I'm hoping it doesn't take too long to get a BFP again as I'm aware that time definitely isn't on my side. Having said that, like you I grew up never wanting children until I hit 34/35. I'm not too sure why I changed my mind then, I suppose I had a long hard think and realised it was now or never lol! It's easy to say never when you're in your 20's! It wasn't a good time for me to ttc when I was 35 as my husband and I moved to France and had a problem with healthcare (a very long, boring story) so ttc was put on hold for a few years. 
Whilst I do consider myself late to be trying I have absolutely no regrets as becoming pregnant before 35 would not have been good for me as I certainly wasn't ready for it (sometimes I'm still not sure I'm ready, even after the miscarriage). Like Ellie I have a couple of friends who recently had babies in their 40's without any problems.
With regard to my mum, she had a miscarriage when she was 31, my older sister when she was 32 and me when she was 34. She was definitely considered an older mum at the time. It seems miscarriages and being an older mum runs in our family!

Sorry to have waffled on. I wish you loads of luck with your ttc journey (I hope it's a quick one), and don't worry you certainly wont be the oldest mum at the school gate!

Mair


----------



## MrsJD

Hi,

I'm 38 and DH is 28. I have a DS who's 12 to my first husband we been TTC since January 08. Miscarried July 08 (9 weeks) & November 08 4W 2D. 

Woke up this morning feeling sick, went to Asda on my way to work, bought a test and it was a BFP.

loving this site, only joined the other day and it's full of really good info.

JD


----------



## ellie

CONGRATULATIONS Mrs JD! 
yes, i've also found this site really useful and supportive and has given me loads of hope!


----------



## jonnanne3

I am 36 (37 in Feb) and my DH is 31 (32 in March) We have been ttc since May of 2007 after a tubal reversal. I have 3 children from my first marriage and dh has none although he has been raising mine as his own for 9 years. We had our first bfp in Feb this year and sadly mc in March. We had our second bfp in June and mc in July. We had a very unexpected bfp in Sept (CD8, 3 days after af, hence the unexpected) and mc in Oct. Now we have started Clomid on CD 5 thru 9 and progesterone after ovulation. I also take prenatal vitamins and baby asprin every day. I hope that helps and good luck ladies! Hopefully Santa will give us the best gift in the world....... a baby! :hug:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hello everyone, I'm 31 and dh has just turned 33. We have only been seriously ttc this mth. We have been married for 3 years and have ttc on a few occassion but have given up as we weren't too serious about it or something has come in the way of ttc. But this time we are def going for it. 

I am from Northern Ireland and I also have high prolactin levels which I am taking bromocriptine for so hopefully that doesn't stand in the way. 

Good luck to you all and loads of baby :dust: to you!


----------



## Erzulie

I'm 34 and OH is 33, we're ttc no1, this is our first cycle.

Interesting questions flora!


Are any of you late starters for this kind of reason?
we're late starters as it's taken ages for me to persuade him :rofl:
If you are TTC#1, do you consider yourself to be 'late' starting a family? 
No, not that late really - a lot of our friends are similar ages and at a similar stage.
If so, do you know why you didn't start sooner?
I suppose it never felt quite right - we weren't settled for one reason or another.
How old was your mother/grandmother when they first had a baby?
my mum was 32 when she had her first, 35 when she had me, her mum was 29 when my mum was born (she was my grandmothers first). My dad was 40 when I was born - his mum was 40 when he was born and 34 when her frist was born - so I guess I come from a long line of "older" mums, especially for the times iyswim.
How do you feel about ttc for the 1st time at this moment in your life? Any regrets? Or the opposite?
The opposite, we're at the right time now, our marriage is strong, we are in a nice house and we both have good stable jobs. I've wanted a baby for so long, but it definitely feels right now.


----------



## Loo

Good luck and welcome x


----------



## ellie

it's really interesting reading everyone's stories - thanks to flora for the questions!

Just wondering if anyone felt they 'swing' between feeling okay about ttc 'at our age' and panicking about 'leaving it too late' etc? sometimes when i read the TTC section (no-one in particular but there is a thread at the moment!) it's full of people in their late 20's / early 30's panicking about being too old, being 'aged mums', not being able to conceive 'at their age' etc.;.... i know we can do our best to be fit and healthy but sometimes reading this from much younger women than me (at 36) gets me massively worried .....
i can try my best to be healthy, eat/rest properly, exercise, take multivits etc ...... but that nagging thought is still there, that i might have 'left it too late'. which is a horrible feeling.

it's good to read the success stories though, which give me a bit of hope! I guess I was just wondering where others were at with this.


----------



## twinkle

Hi there, I am 42 and so is very gorgeous very new hubby...only got married on 15th Nov 2008, but have been trying to conceive since aug 2007, had a dye test done and it was very badly done...was told i could never have children as both tubes totally blocked!!! My consultant said she wanted me to have another one done...and a lap at same time as sometimes tubes can spasm and look blockages...i really didnt want too. But i had it sone on 15th dec...and guess what...everything perfect!!! i do have low progesterone..but this can be sorted...but i am having day 1 to 3 fsh test to see about low ovarian reserve cos of my age...but fingers crossed might not need to have it done as in 2ww now ! did opk on xmas eve and was positive so BD that day and xmas day...not after that though as poor mum terminally ill and ended up in hospital...so have nothad the time. i have 28 day cycle...but ovulated on about day 18 this month so expecting period to be a little later thatn norm, so wont get hopes up yet, but have been having wierd cramps, like i need yhe loo...and past 2 evenings have been feeling sick..but wont get hopes up as its probably the over indulgence over Xmas!!!

Good luck to all of you in your 2ww, cant wait to hear of some BFP !!!!xxx


----------



## Yvie

Hi everyone! i'm new to the site, newly Married on August 2nd, I'm 31 and he is 37. We are on cycle 2 on our TTC #2. Hoping 09 will be a better year for us as we have had rough time last couple of years. :)


----------



## Mork

Hi all! We are both 32 and TTC together for the first time ~(hubby has 2 children from 1st marriage). Just joined the forum tonight and REALLY confused over all the abbreviations (got TTC though!!!) Can anyone help - please!!!!!!!!!!!
Mork x


----------



## Loo

They will soon all be second nature! 

Go to the BabyandBump main page (use the underlined baabyandbump in the toip left hand corner)

then find the forum help and testing bit

and then a subheading in there is lingo and abbreviations

that thread lists everything you need to know!

Good luck hun


----------



## Mork

Thanks Loo!!!! This is all so new to me!!! Hope no one thinks I am dim!!! x


----------



## Loo

Don't be silly - we all felt the same when we first joined!! So noone will think you are dim.

Some of the abbreviations are guessable...but I remember thinking 'bloody hell i could never have guessed that!' about some of them....like AF (aunt flo - period)!!!


----------



## Lol78

Hi there, I'm a newbie. I'm 30, so is my husband. We have been TTC #1, now on cycle 9. 

I'm feeling pretty down with the whole thing right now. I'm hoping to meet some people who understand and hopefully to cheer myself up a bit!


----------



## NuttyJester

Hello, I'm 35 and OH is 32 (another lovely toyboy!) been together 8 years...

Flo's Qs...

From a very young age I said I never wanted children, and this only started to change a couple of years ago (if that). Am I weird?

Snap, only I started to change a couple of months, not years ago!

Are any of you late starters for this kind of reason?

Yes. OH would have started 7 years ago.

If you are TTC#1, do you consider yourself to be 'late' starting a family?

Yes in relation to my mum's generation, but no, not at the moment.

How old was your mother/grandmother when they first had a baby?

Mum 21 & 23, Nan 20, 26 & 40

How do you feel about ttc for the 1st time at this moment in your life? Any regrets? Or the opposite?

Total opposite! I would have been horrified if I got pg before now! Not just the thought of it, but finance, house, lifestyle...


----------



## quail

hi im kirsty im ttc baby no 10 i am currently on cd18 but i am not holding out much hope for this month as i am breastfeeding my 6 month old i have been reading a few posts but have yet until now plucked up the courage to post so hello to everyone and good luck.


----------



## Yvie

I'm 31, and i started late to TTC, but it could go Either way. My Biological mom had me at 16, but Adoptive mom had me at 30. All relative i think to when you are ready. I'm read now! bring on a baby :)


----------



## Mork

Quick question - Is there anyway to mark this page as I have just spent hours trying to find it!!! 
xx
TIA for your help!


----------



## NuttyJester

Up under the page numbers near the top of the page, you'll see thread tools... the subscribe to this thread... do that... then everytime you log on, go to User CP on the left hand side and it'll show up if there're new posts... Hope this helps!


----------



## quail

hi everyone well ive been having spotting for about 4/5 days nothing like af i am about 10/11 dpo started a bit reddy brown then paled to light browny pinky but only when i wipe and couple of spots on pad sorry about tmi but just wondered if anyone had any ideas on this thanks x


----------



## polaris

Hi everybody, it's nice to see that there are lots of us in our 30s TTC. I am 34 in April and have been feeling really broody for the past few years but I went back to college 3 years ago so things were put on hold. I am finished college this year and just went off BCP in December. Just got my first natural period yesterday so this is CD2. Last cycle was 34 days, I hope my cycle won't be too all over the place but will just have to wait and see. Really new to all this!


----------



## confused_one

Hi ladies,

I will be 35 in june ... getting old. DH is 32 ... we too weren't really sure about having kids ... now we are so excited and hopeful. I hope this is the month :)


----------



## lioness168

Hi everyone,
I am 35 and DH is 48. This is our first we are ttc. We have been trying for about a year. He has had sperm and testosterone counts done which have come back normal. As for me, a couple of years ago I got pregnant but wasn't in a stable relationship, so this pregnancy didn't work out.

DH and I are both taking pre-conception vitamins and I no longer drink coffee. I am no 19 dpo and got a bfn this morning. Still waiting for AF to arrive. We are so hoping that we are pregnant, but only time will tell I guess. We are both going through the roller coaster of thinking "are we?" or "are we not"...quite upsetting at times.

As much as I have always wanted to have a family of my own, I was never in a secure and stable enough relationship for this to happen. So for me, i'll be 36 if I fall in the next 10 months, and DH will be 49...so I feel we are getting old. But these days, its all about your attitude as to how old you really are. Alot of women are having there first in their 30's.

I hope to be able to hear the stories of others and share in their joy, and hope that I can share my story with others and share in my joy when a BFP arrivs one day...hopefully sooner than later for all of us !!!


----------



## NuttyJester

Hello! Wishing you all a lovely short stay in TTCLand!!!


----------



## quail

hi well i have tested and got:bfp::happydance::happydance:really hope there will be some more of you ladies with :bfp:s soon good luck i have my fx


----------



## polaris

lioness168 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am 35 and DH is 48. This is our first we are ttc. We have been trying for about a year. He has had sperm and testosterone counts done which have come back normal. As for me, a couple of years ago I got pregnant but wasn't in a stable relationship, so this pregnancy didn't work out.
> 
> DH and I are both taking pre-conception vitamins and I no longer drink coffee. I am no 19 dpo and got a bfn this morning. Still waiting for AF to arrive. We are so hoping that we are pregnant, but only time will tell I guess. We are both going through the roller coaster of thinking "are we?" or "are we not"...quite upsetting at times.
> 
> As much as I have always wanted to have a family of my own, I was never in a secure and stable enough relationship for this to happen. So for me, i'll be 36 if I fall in the next 10 months, and DH will be 49...so I feel we are getting old. But these days, its all about your attitude as to how old you really are. Alot of women are having there first in their 30's.
> 
> I hope to be able to hear the stories of others and share in their joy, and hope that I can share my story with others and share in my joy when a BFP arrivs one day...hopefully sooner than later for all of us !!!

Hi lioness168,
At least you know that your hubby's counts are all normal, that must have been a relief. My OH is a year and a half younger than me, he is only 32 so am hoping everything is working as it should with him. Having said that his older brother has low sperm mobility and he and his wife conceived through IVF eventually. I think it is better to bring a child into a stable and loving relationship if possible (I know that it doesn't always work out that way) I don't think it matters to the child if you are that bit older especially once you are healthy. 19 dpo with no :witch: sounds good, but it is so frustrating to get :bfn:. Are you temping or using OPKs? I am not doing either yet but am thinking I will start temping next month as I'm not sure if or when I'm even o-ing. Hoping that :bfn: will turn into a :bfp: for you. You are right it is a rollercoaster of emotions and I have only just started out on this TTC journey!


----------



## polaris

quail said:


> hi well i have tested and got:bfp::happydance::happydance:really hope there will be some more of you ladies with :bfp:s soon good luck i have my fx

Congratulations quail on your :bfp: :bfp::bfp:
It is so nice to read about people's successes. I am really delighted for you!


----------



## confused_one

Congrats quail on your :bfp::bfp::bfp:... please send us some :dust:


:happydance:


----------



## lioness168

I hope it is a short stay on ttc land. Shall let you know if anything changes. I'm now 20 DPO - OPK +ve day 12 and 13 (35 days since last AF, normally 28 day cycles). 

How is everyone else is going with their TTC/BFP?


----------



## lioness168

QUAIL.....!!!

Congratulations on you BFP!!! How many DPO were you when you got your BFP?

Woohoo !!! Hope you have a Happy and Healthy 9 months ahead :happydance:


----------



## lioness168

Polaris, thank you for your reply and words of encouragement. How are you going? I hope you get a BFP in the first month or so :hugs:

I am now 20 DPO and didn't test this morning as we didn't want to see another BFN, we plan on going to the Drs on Tuesday if AF hasn't arrived by then. Over the past 2 - 3 days my bbs have gotten sorer and sorer and some blue veins are starting to appear, and there are no signs of AF, have the occassional CM, I hope this is a good sign. How is everyone else going with their BFP's?

I have been reading up on the net and other forums and I occasionally get hope that we may get a BFP as some ppl get them 2 weeks or more after AF is due. I also come across other sites/forums that depress me as I do not feel like I am 35 and read about the negatives that this can produce. So reading up on all this does scare me. I pray that we all get our BFP's soon!

Any advice or support is welcomed...sometimes things get a bit scary n matter how much I try and get on with everyday as there is not alot else you can do till either AF shows or a BFP.

Take care everyone, let us know how you are all going!


----------



## polaris

Lioness168, all your symptoms sound really promising! Good luck in the doctors on Tuesday, please let us know if you get your BFP! FXed for you. 

I am just starting into a new cycle so going to get down to the :sex: as soon as I get rid of :witch:!


----------



## lioness168

Thinking of you Polaris, all the best this month once :witch: has finished. How many months you been tcc for? I read somewhere that if you :sex: every 2 or 3 days during the entire cycle and within 3 - 6 months you'll be PG (as long as all fertility tests are fine - if you've had them done).

Any how, going to get some sleep, will keep you all updated when I find out what's happening. In the meantime, :dust: to all :D


----------



## polaris

lioness168 said:


> Thinking of you Polaris, all the best this month once :witch: has finished. How many months you been tcc for? I read somewhere that if you :sex: every 2 or 3 days during the entire cycle and within 3 - 6 months you'll be PG (as long as all fertility tests are fine - if you've had them done).
> 
> Any how, going to get some sleep, will keep you all updated when I find out what's happening. In the meantime, :dust: to all :D

Thank you. It is very early days for me, I just came off BCP in December after being on it for a very long time. Have wanted to have a baby for a few years but it has been on hold for various reasons. Pregnant in 3 to 6 months would be great!! I haven't had any fertility tests done as I've only just started TTC, hoping that all will work out OK!


----------



## quail

thanks to everyone. but ithink they must have all been evaps as got bfn today.but i must have done about 15 ics all with faint bfp[or what i thought were] they even had colour . mabye the spotting i had was my af i really dont know just feel very confused .thanks to everyone.and hope you all get bfps soon


----------



## polaris

quail said:


> thanks to everyone. but ithink they must have all been evaps as got bfn today.but i must have done about 15 ics all with faint bfp[or what i thought were] they even had colour . mabye the spotting i had was my af i really dont know just feel very confused .thanks to everyone.and hope you all get bfps soon

Oh no, I don't believe it. I really still think you are pregnant, you couldn't get that many positive tests otherwise. Maybe you should go to the doctor and get a blood test? I have heard that negative test results are much less accurate than positive test results, so it is probably the BFN that is wrong.
Everything crossed for you - I will check in again tomorrow to see if you have any more definite news.


----------



## quail

thanks for your reply polaris. i think i might wait a week and then test again.i had the same thing happen with my last baby. i will keep you updated


----------



## quail

well i tested again with ics pound shop and superdrug tests all:bfp:so really dont know what to think?since the spotting ive had no bleeding so af hasnt arrived.but i did have this with my last baby and it took 2-3 weeks before i got a consitent result so fx


----------



## jaygee

Hi everyone, thought it was time I said hello. I've been lurcking around reading posts for a few months now. Well, I'm 40 and my DH is 34. We've been married for almost two years and trying to conceive for the last year.


----------



## ellie

hey jaygee - welcome!


----------



## NuttyJester

Hi jaygee... _Love_ your avatar!!! So sweet!!


----------



## polaris

jaygee said:


> Hi everyone, thought it was time I said hello. I've been lurcking around reading posts for a few months now. Well, I'm 40 and my DH is 34. We've been married for almost two years and trying to conceive for the last year.

Hi jaygee and welcome. It is a lovely friendly site but a little bit addictive I find. Hope you get your BFP soon.


----------



## polaris

quail said:


> well i tested again with ics pound shop and superdrug tests all:bfp:so really dont know what to think?since the spotting ive had no bleeding so af hasnt arrived.but i did have this with my last baby and it took 2-3 weeks before i got a consitent result so fx

I told you you were pregnant! :bfp::bfp::bfp:
I don't think there can be much doubt about it now, especially since you had similar with your last baby.
I'm so happy for you - there would be no way all of those tests could be positive if you were not pregnant - the false positive rate is something really really tiny. 
Celebrations are in order I think!!


----------



## polaris

Hey lioness168,

how are you feeling today? hope the witch stays away and you get your :bfp: in the doctors tomorrow. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## confused_one

welcome jaygee ... this site is absolutely contagious ...love reading people's stories, concerns and questions .... it makes you feel so much better knowing that you have others to ask and talk to .... enjoy! :)


----------



## Wishingfor#2

Hi Everyone-

I just turned 34 yesterday and have been married 10 wonderful years. I have a beautiful DD 4years old, it took about 14 months to get a :bfp:

This time around we have been trying since 10/07 and are anxiously waiting that :bfp: . We are ttc naturally but it is starting to look like we are going to need some assistance. 

Right now I am CD 23 but only 2 DPO....

Wishing everyone a :bfp: soon.


----------



## lulu2008

omg
i am so happy i have been on bnb for months didnt even see the 30 40's club..lol

Anyways name is Lulu married to a 35 Year old man and I am 38, have 2 kids from a previous marriage, 20 & 14..lol i know call me crazy, had my tubes tied after my 2nd son 14 years ago ..paid to have them untied in Nov 07 i have had 2 BFP's 1 was an ectopic in Feb 08 and another a m/c in oct 08, now i am back in the Game TTC , going to use Opk's this month since my cycles use to be 28 days all my life since the d/c its been 25 days.. so wishing us all luck and praying for BFP's soo to all baby dust to all...


----------



## polaris

lulu2008 said:


> omg
> i am so happy i have been on bnb for months didnt even see the 30 40's club..lol
> 
> Anyways name is Lulu married to a 35 Year old man and I am 38, have 2 kids from a previous marriage, 20 & 14..lol i know call me crazy, had my tubes tied after my 2nd son 14 years ago ..paid to have them untied in Nov 07 i have had 2 BFP's 1 was an ectopic in Feb 08 and another a m/c in oct 08, now i am back in the Game TTC , going to use Opk's this month since my cycles use to be 28 days all my life since the d/c its been 25 days.. so wishing us all luck and praying for BFP's soo to all baby dust to all...

Glad that you found it, I think this is a great thread. Sorry to hear about your ectopic and your m/c. I don't know how well I would cope with that. Still at least you know you can get pregnant after the tube reversal. 
Luck and baby dust!


----------



## lioness168

Hi Polaris, how are things going with you? Good news Quail on the BFPs :)

As for myself, yesterday was 22 dpo and still no AF. We went to the Drs and got a blood test which he kindly made urgent so we would have a result by the end of the day. Well...the result was.....(drum roll please).......Neg . The news was hard and pretty depressing and left us in a dilema, as no AF and neg bloods. So we have just decided to play it out and wait for AF to arrive, or return to the Drs in 10 days time if nothing changes.

So anyways, this morning, still no AF. By this afternoon though, I started getting slight discoloured mucus, so looks like AF is on the way. It has been a journey, but has helps us grow closer and its all good. We will take it more easy and stop worrying and trying too hard. We have heard that your mind can trick your body into thinking its pregnant, etc when it is not, when you want it so bad, etc. 

Anyhow guys, good luck and hope you all get your bfps soon enough . Thank you for all the support.


----------



## NuttyJester

...makes us stronger lioness! :hugs:


----------



## polaris

Hi Lioness,
I'm so sorry you didn't get better news at the doctor's. I was thinking about you and wondering how you got on. 

I think it is so true what you say about fooling our body's into behaving as though pregnant, wanting it to be true and then you really genuinely get all the symptoms because your body thinks it is actually pregnant. But I also think that I pay more attention to my body in the 2WW, I notice every little odd feeling which I probably would normally not pay any attention to. Like this morning I was feeling a little bit funny driving to work and I didn't take any notice of it and it just went away, but later I was thinking that if I was in the 2WW I would immediately start wondering is it a symptom and then noticing other things etc etc. 

It's really nice that you and your partner can support each other through all of this and that it is bringing you closer. It is really stressful. It is so disappointing to get that BFN especially when AF hasn't shown her face yet. At least if she shows up you know where you are at and can move on to the next cycle.


----------



## eswift

Hi All! Guess this is where I fit? I've just turned 30, my hubby is somewhat older than me (hehehe, his b'day next week, he's gonna be 45!)

We've been married just over 2 yrs but been together for what seems like forever.. I've a son who's 9 going on about 15 from a previous relationship, and my hubby has a son who's 14 we see him as and when he wants. Life is so busy at that age...

We had a year of mixed emotions last year, joys of finding out we were gonna have "our" 1st, getting use to the idea; going for a scan involving the family to see that things had gone wrong. I'm not sure what was worse, seeing it on the monitor or having to explain it all to my son.

We then had to arrange a termination, go through the whole ordeal of the nurse not reading notes, assuming I was wanting rid & could change my mind. If all had gone well I wouldn't have been there! I gave her a few choice words and sat in the car and cried my eyes out..

That brings us upto about Oct, after some time off work and visiting dr regularly; advised to try again. I seem to dread the week I'm due my period now. Guess it's all false hopes.

Gosh, that all seems rather heavy as an introduction about me & why I'm on here. Sorry!

I'm beginning to feel as though we're becoming obsessed, when I'm due, when the best time etc. Almost as if the fun and impromptu moments have gone. 

I'd like to get to a happier time & place, at the moment we're plodding there slowly..

Wish I could get rid of the impending doom feeling for when I'm due.. lol


----------



## lioness168

polaris said:


> Hi Lioness,
> I'm so sorry you didn't get better news at the doctor's. I was thinking about you and wondering how you got on.
> 
> I think it is so true what you say about fooling our body's into behaving as though pregnant, wanting it to be true and then you really genuinely get all the symptoms because your body thinks it is actually pregnant. But I also think that I pay more attention to my body in the 2WW, I notice every little odd feeling which I probably would normally not pay any attention to. Like this morning I was feeling a little bit funny driving to work and I didn't take any notice of it and it just went away, but later I was thinking that if I was in the 2WW I would immediately start wondering is it a symptom and then noticing other things etc etc.
> 
> It's really nice that you and your partner can support each other through all of this and that it is bringing you closer. It is really stressful. It is so disappointing to get that BFN especially when AF hasn't shown her face yet. At least if she shows up you know where you are at and can move on to the next cycle.

Thank you Polaris, the mind is a powerful thing. Even though the :witch: is here, I still look at my body and think "It doesn't look like my normal body." It has changed. But hey, a neg is a neg and a :witch: is a :witch:. I am thinking about trying out BBT as I need to understand what's happening to my body and work with it, knowledge is power they say :).

Where are you in your cycle now? Hope everything goes to plan :)


----------



## lioness168

eswift said:


> Hi All! Guess this is where I fit? I've just turned 30, my hubby is somewhat older than me (hehehe, his b'day next week, he's gonna be 45!)
> 
> We've been married just over 2 yrs but been together for what seems like forever.. I've a son who's 9 going on about 15 from a previous relationship, and my hubby has a son who's 14 we see him as and when he wants. Life is so busy at that age...
> 
> We had a year of mixed emotions last year, joys of finding out we were gonna have "our" 1st, getting use to the idea; going for a scan involving the family to see that things had gone wrong. I'm not sure what was worse, seeing it on the monitor or having to explain it all to my son.
> 
> We then had to arrange a termination, go through the whole ordeal of the nurse not reading notes, assuming I was wanting rid & could change my mind. If all had gone well I wouldn't have been there! I gave her a few choice words and sat in the car and cried my eyes out..
> 
> That brings us upto about Oct, after some time off work and visiting dr regularly; advised to try again. I seem to dread the week I'm due my period now. Guess it's all false hopes.
> 
> Gosh, that all seems rather heavy as an introduction about me & why I'm on here. Sorry!
> 
> I'm beginning to feel as though we're becoming obsessed, when I'm due, when the best time etc. Almost as if the fun and impromptu moments have gone.
> 
> I'd like to get to a happier time & place, at the moment we're plodding there slowly..
> 
> Wish I could get rid of the impending doom feeling for when I'm due.. lol

Hi Eswift, sorry to hear about what you have been through, I can only imagine how traumatic that experience was. It would only be normal as to how you are feeling now, you would still be grieving. I wish you time and strength, and when the time is right, it will happen. I guess that goes for all of us. :hug:

I know it is easier said than done, but acknowledge how you feel and see it as normal, allow yourself time to heal. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## polaris

eswift said:


> Hi All! Guess this is where I fit? I've just turned 30, my hubby is somewhat older than me (hehehe, his b'day next week, he's gonna be 45!)
> 
> We've been married just over 2 yrs but been together for what seems like forever.. I've a son who's 9 going on about 15 from a previous relationship, and my hubby has a son who's 14 we see him as and when he wants. Life is so busy at that age...
> 
> We had a year of mixed emotions last year, joys of finding out we were gonna have "our" 1st, getting use to the idea; going for a scan involving the family to see that things had gone wrong. I'm not sure what was worse, seeing it on the monitor or having to explain it all to my son.
> 
> We then had to arrange a termination, go through the whole ordeal of the nurse not reading notes, assuming I was wanting rid & could change my mind. If all had gone well I wouldn't have been there! I gave her a few choice words and sat in the car and cried my eyes out..
> 
> That brings us upto about Oct, after some time off work and visiting dr regularly; advised to try again. I seem to dread the week I'm due my period now. Guess it's all false hopes.
> 
> Gosh, that all seems rather heavy as an introduction about me & why I'm on here. Sorry!
> 
> I'm beginning to feel as though we're becoming obsessed, when I'm due, when the best time etc. Almost as if the fun and impromptu moments have gone.
> 
> I'd like to get to a happier time & place, at the moment we're plodding there slowly..
> 
> Wish I could get rid of the impending doom feeling for when I'm due.. lol

Hi eswift and welcome.
You have been through the mill in the last year, it's not surprising that TTC is connected with a lot of difficult emotions for you. Your experience with your last pregnancy was so awful and then the carelessness of the nurse's comments to top it all off!! That really makes me angry. 
You will get to a happier time but like lioness says, you just need to give yourself and OH time to grieve and recognise that what your feeling is normal given everything you have been through. Fingers crossed for a happy outcome for you soon.
Polaris


----------



## polaris

lioness168 said:


> Thank you Polaris, the mind is a powerful thing. Even though the :witch: is here, I still look at my body and think "It doesn't look like my normal body." It has changed. But hey, a neg is a neg and a :witch: is a :witch:. I am thinking about trying out BBT as I need to understand what's happening to my body and work with it, knowledge is power they say :).
> 
> Where are you in your cycle now? Hope everything goes to plan :)

Thanks for asking, I am on CD10 today. I have no idea when or if I am ov-ing so am just getting down to BDing!!
I am also thinking about trying out BBT as I have a fear that I am not ov-ing, I don't really have any reason for thinking that but it plays on my mind a bit. I think maybe because I was on BCP for so long I worry that I might have messed up my system. Also my cycle was pretty irregular before I went on BCP (but I was only a teenager at the time).
Polaris


----------



## ellie

Hey all,
:hug: eswift for what you had to go through .... i am sorry and hope that you get some good news soon.
seems like many of us on here have had a bit of a rough time... as nuttyjester said, makes us stronger? hope so ....
i am feeling pretty crap about being older today .... i was all geared up to start ttc'ing this month and so far i haven't ovulated (usually around day 16 or so) and no real signs of it happening. even went to acupuncturist yesterday who gave me treatment to 'stimulate my ovaries' - and nowt! And, even managed to persuade oh to bd 'for that purpose' just in case ....

Sometimes I feel good about ttc'ing at this age (settled, relatively secure, happy, more than ready for the changes etc) and sometimes, like today, I feel like I really might have 'left it too late' at 36 (which wasn't even my choice) and I might now be having problems.
Urgh. Does anyone else have these kinds of wobbles? 

Sorry to moan ... hope everyone is having a good weekend :hug:


----------



## confused_one

ellie I totally understand where you are coming from. i'm 35 and feeling really down that my time to have a baby is soon coming to an end (or at least I feel this way!) like you, it wasn't my choice either. now that i've been ttc (really for about 3 months) .. my body is playing all these dumb tricks ... i hate it ... i'm going to be ovulating in the next or so (according to my ov cramps! and increase temps today) ... and i'm so emotional and stressed (due to work, family issues etc). I know being stressed isn't a good thing if you are ttc. soo ... i'm going to make the best of things this month although i REALLY wanted a BFP for Valentine's Day!!!

so don't feel bad ... i'm feeling those "wobbles" like you!!!

let's be positive :) or at least try to be!!!


----------



## eswift

Thank you all for your kind words and well wishes. :hugs:

We've all got issues with one thing or another. I hope for us all that life changes for the better very soon... :bfp:

After all February is the month of LOVE, so let all get down to some serious 'loving' and have lots of fun whilst doing it...:sex:

As my OH is somewhat older than me (15 yrs) he keeps telling me that age is purely a figure. It's all about how you feel and how you look at it. He say he's 18 with experience. LMAO makes him feel good - all his mates just class him as a lucky bugger having a lass so young. :saywhat:

I think he's covering his own back by saving money on his care when he truely becomes an Old Git!!:rofl:


----------



## ellie

eswift :rofl: thanks for making me smile with that! excellent!

thanks confusedone - in a way i'm glad it's not just me ... I really feel like i'm at the age where people are not now expecting me to have any babies and might be a bit shocked if i was (even my mum keeps telling me i'm getting old now). Sorry to hear you are stressed ... I feel that too, mainly with work, but what canya do... oh says 'just relax' (!!!!!! that wonderful phrase)
I really wanted that V'day BFP as well ... I am not sure whether I will ... I am trying to hold out hope and 'if not maybe next month' but sometimes it feels like time is running out - its a horrible feeling. 
Anyway I hope you have made the best of it and good luck - would you be due to test around the 14th as well? 
:hug:


----------



## heavenly

How did I not see this thread..only been a member since Oct.....:blush:

I have just turned 43 and me and OH (32) are TCC, it will be our first....if we get that lucky. I have just started Cycle 4 and am on CD4 of a 24 day cycle. Just bought my first lot of opks so hoping that will give us a bit of luck this month.

Good luck to everyone getting a :bfp:


----------



## polaris

Hi heavenly and welcome!
Hopefully the OPKs will help and that your :bfp: comes through for you. I love this thread and would love to see us all getting good results. 

I have just bought a BBT thermometer to try and track my cycle. Tried to use it for the first time this morning but I think it might take me a bit of time to get the hang of it!! I didn't hear it beep so was lying there for about 5 minutes or more with it stuck in my mouth LOL. Not sure if the reading is right or not, but this cycle is really just for practice as I'm already on CD11. I would just feel a lot better if I knew that I was ov'ing.
Polaris


----------



## Loo

Just thought I would stick my nose in!! The 'wobbles' about our age are totally normal (I am virtually 35). Everyone on here has up days and down days. I started ttc at 33 but had a miscarriage and eventually, more than a year after originally trying, I am pregnant again. My fingers are crossed for this one and it seems to be going ok so far.

My advice to you would be:

1) Try not to set goals ('I want to be pregnant by my birthday' or whatever) as that only leads to disappointment.

2) Try not to let it take over your life! I put all sorts of things on hold 'in case I might be pregnant' and you then get annoyed and frustrated when you aren't. The time I decided 'oh what the heck' and booked a holiday etc was the time I then got pregnant.

3) Don't dwell on not trying earlier. It has to be a joint decision and it doesn't help to think 'I would have tried earlier if it wasn't for x'. We have just accepted that things weren't right for us to try before and if leaving it late means we had problems, then that would be something to face together without blaming one another.

4) Enjoy the journey! Easier to say in hindsight than at the time...but there was a thread in the TTC section ages ago listing what everyone has learnt from TTC (or it might have been miscarriage in the loss section) and we have all go so much from TTC. It's just not 'the main prize' so sometimes it gets forgotton...

Anyway, hope that wasn't patronising or anything! Just wanted to pass on some thoughts from an old-timer!!

Lots of luck x


----------



## polaris

Hi Loo, First of all congratulations on your pregnancy! Hope that all goes well for you this time round.
Your comments on TTC make a lot of sense to me. Especially in relation to not setting goals and not putting everything else on hold in case of getting pregnant.
Thanks for taking the time to comment.
Polaris


----------



## soulsister

Hi 

Can I join you ladies?

My name is Laura and we are trying to conceive a little brother or sister for my darling 4 year old daughter. Only started trying this month (but I didnt work as just got AF - I'm not too disappointed as it was only first cycle). I have just turned 34 and DH is 42

Last year was horrible - I fell pg very easily but sadly had to interrupt the pregnancy at 23 weeks as our little one was diagnosed with fatal Pallister Hall Syndrome. Was very hard on us all as you can imagine. (sorry dont want to depress anyone there)

Anyway, looking to the future now, and looking forward to seeing a BFP in the forthcoming months.

Good luck to all you ladies - and worst case scenario, if it doesnt happen for me, I'll be very good a cheering you all on.

Thanks for listening

Laura x


----------



## polaris

soulsister said:


> Hi
> 
> Can I join you ladies?
> 
> My name is Laura and we are trying to conceive a little brother or sister for my darling 4 year old daughter. Only started trying this month (but I didnt work as just got AF - I'm not too disappointed as it was only first cycle). I have just turned 34 and DH is 42
> 
> Last year was horrible - I fell pg very easily but sadly had to interrupt the pregnancy at 23 weeks as our little one was diagnosed with fatal Pallister Hall Syndrome. Was very hard on us all as you can imagine. (sorry dont want to depress anyone there)
> 
> Anyway, looking to the future now, and looking forward to seeing a BFP in the forthcoming months.
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies - and worst case scenario, if it doesnt happen for me, I'll be very good a cheering you all on.
> 
> Thanks for listening
> 
> Laura x

Hi Laura and welcome!
I'm so sorry to hear about your experiences last year. That must have been a really tough year. Let's hope you get pregnant just as easily this time but that everything goes well this time. 
I have only just come off BCP in December so am on second cycle too. I am 34 in April. We can cheer each other on!!


----------



## confused_one

ellie ... i am hoping to test on Valentine's Day :) 

Loo ... thanks for all the advice ... the way i try to look at is "practise makes perfect" LOL and so for now, we are going to continue practising until we get our BFP!!!


----------



## lioness168

polaris said:


> lioness168 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Polaris, the mind is a powerful thing. Even though the :witch: is here, I still look at my body and think "It doesn't look like my normal body." It has changed. But hey, a neg is a neg and a :witch: is a :witch:. I am thinking about trying out BBT as I need to understand what's happening to my body and work with it, knowledge is power they say :).
> 
> Where are you in your cycle now? Hope everything goes to plan :)
> 
> Thanks for asking, I am on CD10 today. I have no idea when or if I am ov-ing so am just getting down to BDing!!
> I am also thinking about trying out BBT as I have a fear that I am not ov-ing, I don't really have any reason for thinking that but it plays on my mind a bit. I think maybe because I was on BCP for so long I worry that I might have messed up my system. Also my cycle was pretty irregular before I went on BCP (but I was only a teenager at the time).
> PolarisClick to expand...

Hi Polaris, hope this month is your month :). Keep us posted as to how things go. I have started charting, its has only been a couple of days, so we'll see how it goes. The past couple of days I have been feeling all over the place - a bit stressed and down. I wonder if its the hormones...grrrr....wish I knew what was problem with me sometimes.


----------



## lioness168

Loo said:


> Just thought I would stick my nose in!! The 'wobbles' about our age are totally normal (I am virtually 35). Everyone on here has up days and down days. I started ttc at 33 but had a miscarriage and eventually, more than a year after originally trying, I am pregnant again. My fingers are crossed for this one and it seems to be going ok so far.
> 
> My advice to you would be:
> 
> 1) Try not to set goals ('I want to be pregnant by my birthday' or whatever) as that only leads to disappointment.
> 
> 2) Try not to let it take over your life! I put all sorts of things on hold 'in case I might be pregnant' and you then get annoyed and frustrated when you aren't. The time I decided 'oh what the heck' and booked a holiday etc was the time I then got pregnant.
> 
> 3) Don't dwell on not trying earlier. It has to be a joint decision and it doesn't help to think 'I would have tried earlier if it wasn't for x'. We have just accepted that things weren't right for us to try before and if leaving it late means we had problems, then that would be something to face together without blaming one another.
> 
> 4) Enjoy the journey! Easier to say in hindsight than at the time...but there was a thread in the TTC section ages ago listing what everyone has learnt from TTC (or it might have been miscarriage in the loss section) and we have all go so much from TTC. It's just not 'the main prize' so sometimes it gets forgotton...
> 
> Anyway, hope that wasn't patronising or anything! Just wanted to pass on some thoughts from an old-timer!!
> 
> Lots of luck x

Thats great uplifting advice. Some days can be difficult for everyone, some well grounded advice is good medicine. Thanks again :)


----------



## polaris

lioness168 said:


> Hi Polaris, hope this month is your month :). Keep us posted as to how things go. I have started charting, its has only been a couple of days, so we'll see how it goes. The past couple of days I have been feeling all over the place - a bit stressed and down. I wonder if its the hormones...grrrr....wish I knew what was problem with me sometimes.

I just started charting too! Got a BBT thermometer on Saturday so likewise it has only been a few days. I think the first day was wrong because I didn't hear the thermometer beep so I was lying there for about 10 minutes with it stuck in my mouth!! Anyway we will see how it goes. 
Sorry to hear you're feeling stressed out over the last few days, I think most of us get days like this, it's not nice but it will pass. I think it's normal for your mood to be up and down when TTC because you are going through such a lot emotionally on the inside.
Good luck with the charting, I hope this is your month for a :bfp:
Talk soon,
P


----------



## lioness168

polaris said:


> lioness168 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Polaris, hope this month is your month :). Keep us posted as to how things go. I have started charting, its has only been a couple of days, so we'll see how it goes. The past couple of days I have been feeling all over the place - a bit stressed and down. I wonder if its the hormones...grrrr....wish I knew what was problem with me sometimes.
> 
> I just started charting too! Got a BBT thermometer on Saturday so likewise it has only been a few days. I think the first day was wrong because I didn't hear the thermometer beep so I was lying there for about 10 minutes with it stuck in my mouth!! Anyway we will see how it goes.
> Sorry to hear you're feeling stressed out over the last few days, I think most of us get days like this, it's not nice but it will pass. I think it's normal for your mood to be up and down when TTC because you are going through such a lot emotionally on the inside.
> Good luck with the charting, I hope this is your month for a :bfp:
> Talk soon,
> PClick to expand...

Thanks for you encouraging and supportive comments, much appreciated. :hugs:I hope you get the thermometer thing down pat soon :oops: hehehe. Thats good, great to have a bit of a laugh! Im at CD5 now, and started charting on Friday. If you find anything interesting that may be of help, let us know. So far so good at this end (I think). Today has emotionally been a better day, have 2 days off work now also (maybe that helps). Let us know how things are going, and I'll keep you up to date of anything interesting on this end. Good luck, fingers and everything else is crossed for you.:hugs:


----------



## NuttyJester

Just wanted to say to polaris - you're a star! I come on here every day and check this thread and I don't always feel like talking, but you keep it going, welcoming everyone and with a kind word for all... :hugs: Thank you!


----------



## polaris

NuttyJester said:


> Just wanted to say to polaris - you're a star! I come on here every day and check this thread and I don't always feel like talking, but you keep it going, welcoming everyone and with a kind word for all... :hugs: Thank you!

Aw that is really nice of you! Thank you for your kind words. I really enjoy chatting to everyone on here, especially cos me and OH haven't told anyone in the 'real world' that we are TTC, so it's great to have lovely people to share my obsession with!
P.


----------



## polaris

lioness168 said:


> Thanks for you encouraging and supportive comments, much appreciated. :hugs:I hope you get the thermometer thing down pat soon :oops: hehehe. Thats good, great to have a bit of a laugh! Im at CD5 now, and started charting on Friday. If you find anything interesting that may be of help, let us know. So far so good at this end (I think). Today has emotionally been a better day, have 2 days off work now also (maybe that helps). Let us know how things are going, and I'll keep you up to date of anything interesting on this end. Good luck, fingers and everything else is crossed for you.:hugs:

Thanks lioness, i'm glad that today has been a better day. I think for me that it is important to just give myself permission to have 'down' days every now and then, rather than getting annoyed with myself for feeling upset which just makes me feel even worse! Talk to you soon and good luck. I would love to see you get your :bfp:!
P.


----------



## quail

hi everyone well :witch:got me today so now cd1 i am only having 20 -24 day cycles does anyone thinks this will affect ovulation? as im also still breastfeeding my 7 month old . good luck ladies


----------



## polaris

quail said:


> hi everyone well :witch:got me today so now cd1 i am only having 20 -24 day cycles does anyone thinks this will affect ovulation? as im also still breastfeeding my 7 month old . good luck ladies

Sorry to hear that :witch: arrived. I'm not sure about how short cycles affect ovulation. I know a short luteal phase can cause difficulties sometimes, I think I heard that one of the B vitamins is good for lengthening luteal phase, but I'm not sure which one, sorry not much help!


----------



## quail

well im on cd2 today and according to ff i need to start bd tonight dont know how im going to manage that when af is here with a vengence[haahaa] any ideas? x


----------



## polaris

Hi everyone,
well this morning I got a big temperature dip, almost a degree less than it has been over the last couple of days. Could that be a sign of ov? I'm not using OPKs so I know I have to wait and see if temperature goes up and stays up tomorrow. The other thing was that I kept waking up during the night last night every few hours dreaming about taking my temperature (LOL). Could the disturbed sleep have led to my temperature being lower than normal?
Tried to get OH interested in BD this morning with no luck whatsoever, grrr. I didn't want to go down the line of telling him I might be ov-ing soon as I think he would find that a total turn off. Maybe might get more of a response from him this evening but am thinking that could be too late? What do other people think?
Polaris


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

Was delighted to find this thread. I have just turned 32 and am TTC#1 and this is the first month. I don't hold out too much hope as it was just the once (was trying to hold out til next month as only taking folic acid for 9 weeks) but it was defo the day before I ovulated.

I usually have a 28 day cycle but last month it was 26 days.I am currently 4DPO and very new to all the abbreviations and what days to test etc. If I go by the 28 day cycle I think I should be testing on the 21st Feb but I am 14 DPO on the 19th. Hope I am making sense. I might try and wait and see if AF doesn't show but I am such an impatient person.

Wishing everyone else the best of luck for a :bfp: in Feb and look forward to hearing how everyone else is getting on.


----------



## NuttyJester

Just a quicky... Got my :bfp: yesterday morning, in 1st cycle... age 35, BMI 31, so really didn't hold out much hope!!!

There is hope!!!


----------



## polaris

NuttyJester said:


> Just a quicky... Got my :bfp: yesterday morning, in 1st cycle... age 35, BMI 31, so really didn't hold out much hope!!!
> 
> There is hope!!!

Wow, congratulations Nutty Jester!!!
That is brilliant news! If you don't mind me asking, had you been on BCP? 
I'm so excited for you, it just shows it can be done!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## polaris

leelee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Was delighted to find this thread. I have just turned 32 and am TTC#1 and this is the first month. I don't hold out too much hope as it was just the once (was trying to hold out til next month as only taking folic acid for 9 weeks) but it was defo the day before I ovulated.
> 
> I usually have a 28 day cycle but last month it was 26 days.I am currently 4DPO and very new to all the abbreviations and what days to test etc. If I go by the 28 day cycle I think I should be testing on the 21st Feb but I am 14 DPO on the 19th. Hope I am making sense. I might try and wait and see if AF doesn't show but I am such an impatient person.
> 
> Wishing everyone else the best of luck for a :bfp: in Feb and look forward to hearing how everyone else is getting on.

Hi leelee and welcome! I have only just started TTC last month so I am pretty new to all this as well. 
Good luck with getting the :bfp: whenever you decide to test. If possible, I would say wait until AF is due/late because it is so disheartening getting :bfn: and you still don't know where you stand as it could just be too early to show up. I'm not really sure what my cycle is as i only came off BCP in December. But I have started charting temperatures this month so at least I'll have an idea if I have ovulated. No sign yet but my last cycle was 34 days so maybe soon? I am definitely going to try not to test early.
Looking forward to chatting more over the 2WW! Hopefully will be in 2WW soon if ov shows up!
Polaris


----------



## Mork

Congratulations NuttyJester!!!!!!!


----------



## NuttyJester

Thank you! Still have no symptoms, but I notice every little noise/murmur in my stomach twice as much - bit like the tww still!!! 

Polaris... never been on anything... Jester x


----------



## confused_one

congrats nuttyjester!!!


----------



## leelee

NuttyJester said:


> Just a quicky... Got my :bfp: yesterday morning, in 1st cycle... age 35, BMI 31, so really didn't hold out much hope!!!
> 
> There is hope!!!

Hi Nutty Jester,

Just wanted to say a big congratulations! I read your journal last night and really enjoyed it. Wishing you the best of luck with your pregnancy!


----------



## leelee

*[/QUOTE]Hi leelee and welcome! I have only just started TTC last month so I am pretty new to all this as well. 
Good luck with getting the  whenever you decide to test. If possible, I would say wait until AF is due/late because it is so disheartening getting  and you still don't know where you stand as it could just be too early to show up. I'm not really sure what my cycle is as i only came off BCP in December. But I have started charting temperatures this month so at least I'll have an idea if I have ovulated. No sign yet but my last cycle was 34 days so maybe soon? I am definitely going to try not to test early.
Looking forward to chatting more over the 2WW! Hopefully will be in 2WW soon if ov shows up!
Polaris[/QUOTE]*


Hi Polaris and thanks for the big welcome! I noticed you are either from or are living in Ireland. I am Irish but have been living in the UK for the last 6 years!

Well I definitely think I am going mad as I woke up this morning and was feeling nauseous and wasdry retching. I am still feeling dodgy and have a pain in my lower pelvis area and and also my lower back. I am only 5DPO so I think I am going mad with this symptom spotting. I suppose it is possible that nervous energy is making me feel sick but I do feel really rough.

Only time will tell I suppose.....


----------



## ellie

Hey nuttyjester.... FAB NEWS!!! Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## NuttyJester

Thanks everyone! Still no symptoms... which is weird, but kinda loving the fact! :hug:

Lots of :dust: for everyone!


----------



## future_numan

Hello everyone, I am proudly part of the 30 TTC club. I am 35, DH 40. We are trying for #4 after many years. I had my:crib: tubes tied after the birth of my last daughter but regreted it for many years. I had a reversal May 08 and have been TTC since. We went for a HSG in Nov 08 and found that my left tube is blocked. We have decided to try on our own till May 09 then try IUI.


----------



## polaris

leelee said:


> Well I definitely think I am going mad as I woke up this morning and was feeling nauseous and wasdry retching. I am still feeling dodgy and have a pain in my lower pelvis area and and also my lower back. I am only 5DPO so I think I am going mad with this symptom spotting. I suppose it is possible that nervous energy is making me feel sick but I do feel really rough.
> 
> Only time will tell I suppose.....

Hee hee, welcome to the world of symptom spotting, one of the many ways we drive ourselves mad!! LOL. Fingers crossed you got lucky but 5 DPO is probably a bit early to tell! 
I am still waiting to ov. Although based on last months 34 day cycle and a 14 day LP I worked out I wouldn't be due to Ov till tomorrow so I'm less worried now. Think I tired OH out by BDing too early though, drat!!
Polaris


----------



## polaris

future_numan said:


> Hello everyone, I am proudly part of the 30 TTC club. I am 35, DH 40. We are trying for #4 after many years. I had my:crib: tubes tied after the birth of my last daughter but regreted it for many years. I had a reversal May 08 and have been TTC since. We went for a HSG in Nov 08 and found that my left tube is blocked. We have decided to try on our own till May 09 then try IUI.

Hi future-numan, good to have another member of the 30s club. I don't know mjuch about TTC after a reversal but i know it can be done. At least one tube is open, people successfully get pregnant with only one ovary so you definitely only need one! Good luck with everything, I hope you are lucky and it happens naturally for you. Are you charting or anything?
Polaris


----------



## future_numan

Thanks Polaris..I have charted in the past but I was becoming obessed with getting pregnant. DH and I decided to give up all the medical drama till May and if no baby by then our firtility doctors agreeded we should try IUI. DH didn't have the best results on his last "test". So maybe a little helping hand is in order.


----------



## Pato

Hi, I'm Pat and I'm (shudder) 36 and DH is 45 so yeah.. we are old. We've been married since March 07 and have been TTC Nov 08. Still no :bfp: as yet but we're hanging in there. 
BTW does anyone have a problem with CM? I no longer seem to produce enough. We've been using a lube but I recently learned that's not such a good idea ](*,). I've heard about Preseed but I live in the Caribbean and can only buy it online (that's not gonna happen). Is there anything else I can use....I'm thinking EVOO...what sa ye??


----------



## rowan1972

Hi I'm 37 ,hubby is 32 been married 10 y TTC #1 since Dec, not ovulating per the ov tests. I'm glad this site is here,thought I was so alone....


----------



## polaris

Pato said:


> Hi, I'm Pat and I'm (shudder) 36 and DH is 45 so yeah.. we are old. We've been married since March 07 and have been TTC Nov 08. Still no :bfp: as yet but we're hanging in there.
> BTW does anyone have a problem with CM? I no longer seem to produce enough. We've been using a lube but I recently learned that's not such a good idea ](*,). I've heard about Preseed but I live in the Caribbean and can only buy it online (that's not gonna happen). Is there anything else I can use....I'm thinking EVOO...what sa ye??

Hi Pat, welcome. Good luck with TTC, hopefully you will soon get your BFP.
Sorry I don't know anything about preseed or other lubes. What is EVOO?
Polaris


----------



## missisH

Hi everyone, just found this thread its made me feel better knowing i'm not the only "older" ttc! 
Me 37 DH 45, married since 98. Never thought i wanted :baby:. Managed to get pregnant whilst on BCP but unfortunately had MC at 12 weeks, made us change our minds on life big style!
anyhoo this will be our 1st cycle ttc
good luck to everyone wishing :bfp:
x


----------



## rowan1972

Preseed is a good choice,not sure about EVOO. Good luck


----------



## polaris

rowan1972 said:


> Hi I'm 37 ,hubby is 32 been married 10 y TTC #1 since Dec, not ovulating per the ov tests. I'm glad this site is here,thought I was so alone....

Hi Rowan, nice to meet you. I am 34 in April. My fear is that I am not ov'ing but I have started temperature charting this month so we will see. No sign of a temperature rise yet but I am still hopeful that something will happen soon. Have you been to the doc about not ovulating?
Polaris


----------



## polaris

missisH said:


> Hi everyone, just found this thread its made me feel better knowing i'm not the only "older" ttc!
> Me 37 DH 45, married since 98. Never thought i wanted :baby:. Managed to get pregnant whilst on BCP but unfortunately had MC at 12 weeks, made us change our minds on life big style!
> anyhoo this will be our 1st cycle ttc
> good luck to everyone wishing :bfp:
> x


Hi missisH, welcome to the thread. It is good to talk to others in the same boat. Good luck with your TTC journey, hopefully you will soon get your BCP. 
Polaris


----------



## Caroline

Hi I'm hopeless with opk's I never seem to get a +ve. Been temping since 1st AF after my 3rd lo.

We are starting ttc this cycle :witch:arrived today.

btw I'm 34, (35 late this year) & OH is 35 (36 this yr)

Good luck girls wishing you all a speedy bfp.

Sending lots of :dust:


----------



## ellie

hey pato ... welcome and good luck!
i believe that real egg whites are good? (take them out of the fridge first though!) not tried it myself though.


----------



## Pato

polaris said:


> What is EVOO?
> Polaris

Extra Virgin Olive Oil.


----------



## Pato

ellie said:


> hey pato ... welcome and good luck!
> i believe that real egg whites are good? (take them out of the fridge first though!) not tried it myself though.

Well, DH already said that's out of the question :rofl: Thought I was nuts to suggest it. The look on his face was precious :rofl: Anyway, it's CD13 and we haven't done anything yet, it almost seems as though I'm not OV. No "egg white" like CM as yet :cry:It's soooo frustrating.


----------



## want2bamom

Hi Ladies, I was just thinking about how old i was and how old everyone else on here was..hehe..and then i saw this thread. Well I'm 30 and my DH is 27, ya i know i'm a cougar..hehe...Well we've been ttc for 3 years now, and have had 3 miscarriages in the last 3 years:( Iam really hoping this is my month because the last 2months i have not ovulated and this month i did, the only thing is i don't DH and I had enough :sex::dohh: They say only one time can do it, so i'm really hoping it is for our case, keep your fingers crossed for us!! :hug: xoxo


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Hey guys.. I turn 30 on tuesday so im goin to jump in here i guess..i have 3 kids and 1 angel baby but this is first with my new hubby.. lost our son in December had first period jan 12th nothing since took a test :bfn: so at this point just waitin for AF!


----------



## polaris

MissmyAngel08 said:


> Hey guys.. I turn 30 on tuesday so im goin to jump in here i guess..i have 3 kids and 1 angel baby but this is first with my new hubby.. lost our son in December had first period jan 12th nothing since took a test :bfn: so at this point just waitin for AF!

Hi Michelle and welcome. I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. :hug:


----------



## quail

hi everyone well im on cd12 and think ive already ovulated as im only having 20-24day cycles so now in the tww think im going to test next mon.good luck everyone x


----------



## Seity

Hi all, I'm 35 (36 later this year) and my husband is 33 (34 next month). We got married last June and are looking to ttc #1.


----------



## Pato

Welcome Seity, quail, Michelle and good luck to you all.


----------



## vicki15

Hi there girl's
I am officially in the 30's ttc!

I am 33 and trying for our 1st. I came off the pill (after 16 years on it!!) in December. 
My AF's went back into quite a good pattern. First one was a 30 dayer then my second was a 28 dayer.
So I'm now taking my bbt and gonna use OPK's this month to try and pin point my O.
And also have some Preseed to use when we BD.

I'm trying my best to be patient but, like everyone on here ttc, I'm desperate to get PG.

To make things a tad more difficult, my OH works away a fair bit so we cant always BD alllll the time. 

Let's hope we all get our :bfp:'s soon.

Good Luck girls xx


----------



## future_numan

welcome vicki15, I understand how frustrating it can be with hubby away sometimes. I am in the same boat. I know that when the time is right it will happen. Good luck !!


----------



## leelee

Hi to all the new people. It is great to see so many of us!

Well I am 15 DPO today and am on CD26. I usually have a 28 day cycle but last month it was 26 days so not sure when to test. I am thinking I should wait until 17/18 DPO but I am being driven crazy. I have a really crampy feeling since last night as well, like AF was coming but no sign of anything yet.

Is anyone at a similar stage to me?


----------



## Pato

Welcome Vicki15. good luck to you.

Hi leelee, my cycle tends to variate too....some months 28, othrs 24... I even had two 33's last year....thought I was going through premature menopause or something. 
I'm presently CD21..DPO8??? maybe, I'm not even sure. I had quite a bit EWCM on CD13 and CD14 but tappered off significantly afterwards....barely any by CD16. BDed on the EWCM days twice so I'm hopeful. I felt really crampy and bloated since CD16 and my sciatica has been driving me nuts since then. Right now I've got tender boobs and creamy CM (hope I'm not grossin' you out), cravings (for cheesecake) and I'm moody as hell....I'm hardly ever moody...
Anyway...I'm hopeful..:dust: to ya.


----------



## polaris

vicki15 said:


> Hi there girl's
> I am officially in the 30's ttc!
> 
> I am 33 and trying for our 1st. I came off the pill (after 16 years on it!!) in December.
> My AF's went back into quite a good pattern. First one was a 30 dayer then my second was a 28 dayer.
> So I'm now taking my bbt and gonna use OPK's this month to try and pin point my O.
> And also have some Preseed to use when we BD.
> 
> I'm trying my best to be patient but, like everyone on here ttc, I'm desperate to get PG.
> 
> To make things a tad more difficult, my OH works away a fair bit so we cant always BD alllll the time.
> 
> Let's hope we all get our :bfp:'s soon.
> 
> Good Luck girls xx

Hi Vicki,
just wanted to say welcome. I am in a very similar situation to you, I am also 33 and was on the pill for 15 years apart from two short breaks of maybe 4-6 months. My OH does nights sometimes which means that it can be hard to get the timing right. And he's not always in the mood for BD either. So I can really understand your frustration. 
I am having a stressful day but looking forward to chatting more in the (hopefully short) wait till we get our BFPs.


----------



## bluetattoo

Hi everyone, I've only just found out there was a 30s thread but am happy that there is as was starting to think I was on my own having left things so late lol

I am 37, 38 this year. OH is 28 and has a 2 and a half year old (conceived when he had a normal office job) I had a MMC back in 2001 with my then husband and haven't tried again since until now. I have a cystic ovary and fibroids and OHs job means he works in extreme heat constantly so I'm rather worried that our combined issues may set us back big time but am trying to remain positive as we've only just started to actively try. I have been throwing suppliments down my neck since november and am currently taking Pregnacare plus, EPO, Agnus Castus, Royal Jelly, red clover blossom, aspirin, mega B-50, calcium, raspberry leaf tea. I use OPKs and we :sex: pretty much every other day. I hate waiting for anything and am very aware of my loudly ticking clock so am trying anything and everything to make this a speedy process so any hints or tips would be greatly appreciated. 

Much :dust: for a quick :bfp: for everyone :hug:


----------



## auntcarrie

Hello!

Happy to find this forum. I've read a lot of the recent posts and feel glad to not be going through this alone... You all seem to be there with me.

I'm 37 as well, 38 in July. We were just married in October and are on month 3 of TTC. I am hopeful but already have an appointment with a fertility specialist for 2 weeks. I'm due for AF next week... Also starting accupuncture for both backaches and fertility. Two birds with one needle (har har).

Anyway, glad to be here. I wish you all luck, and me too!

Carrie


----------



## rjoshua

Hi All,

I'm 35..DH is 33. We've been together for 17 years (married 10) We've been ttc for 10+yrs. I recently had a laparoscopy and apparently we fall into the "unexplained" category. Husband's sperm is nice, so we will start injectibles once I start AF, and possible ivf.


----------



## seasaw

Hi all,

I am 32 and BF is 22 (23 next month) we have been together 5 years in May ( does that make me the craddle snatcher queen lol)

I was on the pill from 16 and came off it almost 3 years ago but not TTC.

June 08 I had a M/C at 9 weeks on my birthday in hospital but my HCG kept rising and falling so they gave me an injection to abort anything that was left over and I was advised not to TTC for 6 months due to the injection stripping me of folic acid.

Jan 09 I decided to start tracking things and I signed up to BnB. My BF does not realise the extent of my planning etc but has been happy to :sex: with out protection at a moments notice. When I had the M/C he was aware that I will be wanting to try when I can as I now know I want a baby. I felt empty after M/C and something changed in my mind about it all.

So its now Feb 09 and I am on cycle 2 and waiting to OV ( WOV ) I am finding it worse than the 2WW!

:hug: to every one and hope that 09 is our year!


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Hi, I'm 32 and BF is also 32, we already have a little girl of 3 and are TTC again, Currently on cycle no. 8, my AF was due yesterday (18/02) So I'm keeping my fingers well and truely crossed.

Baby dust to all xXx


----------



## nessie01

hi everyone

im 37 turn 38 in june..........seems to be couple around my age on here as well!!! anyway we are TTC as well, my hubby is 40 this month so i guess age is creeping up on us and it does worry me quite a bit as this would be our first....Im excited but also scared as I not sure if i can handle the pressure of getting :bfn: every month it would make me :cry:.. how does everyone cope with the dissappointment?

anyway hello and good luck everyone!!!!
:hug:

ness


----------



## Climbing Girl

Hi everyone,
I'm 38 in April as is my husband (married 15 years, together 20!). I came off the POP at the end of Jan and am now in my 2nd cycle TTC (CD6). Last month was horrible with the worst PMS since I can remember (been on the POP for last 8years and combined prior to that so pretty much BCP for the last 20years!). Convinced myself I was pregnant as had every symptom known to man but now know it was 'just my hormones'. Never had any real PMS on the POP, cycle 26days pretty much to the hour and only 3-days long. Last month my period came 3-days early so will have to wait a while to see how my cycle is settling down post-pill. Am not charting temp or anything yet but will start that next month if we're not lucky this month. 

Because of my age TTC seems really stressful rather than exciting as I hoped it would be as I feel like I am on borrowed time - anyone else feel like this? I guess the most stressful thing is that I don't know if we're 'normal' and able to conceive.

CG


----------



## leelee

:bfn: on a Boots test. I am 16DPO on CD 27 so I guess I am out :cry:


----------



## missisH

leelee, it aint over til the :witch: says its over
might still be too early
x


----------



## leelee

missisH said:


> leelee, it aint over til the :witch: says its over
> might still be too early
> x

Thanks. Am hoping that might be the case. Will test again on Monday if no sign of anything.


----------



## nessie01

im also overdue as of yesterday but i have done two tests both :bfn: 
what do you mean by you not being out until the :witch: arrives? arnt the tests accurate my box says that its accurate from earlier than your first missed day its measures at 25 something.............
either way i now wish my :witch: would turn up so i no where im in my cycle unless i am by some miracle preggie but then the test would be positive...........
im confused now

ness
:hug:


----------



## polaris

nessie01 said:


> im also overdue as of yesterday but i have done two tests both :bfn:
> what do you mean by you not being out until the :witch: arrives? arnt the tests accurate my box says that its accurate from earlier than your first missed day its measures at 25 something.............
> either way i now wish my :witch: would turn up so i no where im in my cycle unless i am by some miracle preggie but then the test would be positive...........
> im confused now
> 
> ness
> :hug:

Hi nessie,
a lot of tests claim to be 99% accurate from 1st day of missed period and others claim that you can test up to 4 days before. They measure different levels of HCG, e.g. 25 or 10 or whatever. But false negative results are actually quite common and a proportion of women don't get BFP until a week or more after AF is due. This can happen for a number of reasons: 1. maybe you O'd later than you thought so therefore conceived later. 2. pregnancy hormone HCG is not produced until implantation, so if implantation is late it won't show up on a test until later. 3. Some women just have lower levels of HCG naturally so the tests won't pick it up till later. 4. Some women produce a slightly different type of HCG that isn't detected by the tests (in some cases women can go through a whole pregnancy that is not detected by POAS tests).

Doctors will tell you that a positive pregnancy test is extremely accurate. You are very unlikely to get a false positive. So if you get a BFP within the time limit stated on the test instructions, you can be pretty confident that you are in fact pregnant. Negative results are much less reliable and in general the advice is to test again in a few days if AF doesn't show up. After a few days, the level of pregnancy hormone will be higher so it may show up on a pregnancy test.

So that is why people say that you are not out of the running until AF shows.

Hope my ramblings are of some help!! 

Polaris


----------



## nessie01

thanks heaps for the great explaination............o it can take longer to show!!
well i will remember that for next month as :witch: has arrived later this morning.............happy that my cycle is still working but sad that i didnt get a :bfp:

its so stressful!!!! as you all know!!
heres hoping march is my month for :happydance:

thanks :hug: to all and :baby: to all
ness


----------



## polaris

nessie01 said:


> thanks heaps for the great explaination............o it can take longer to show!!
> well i will remember that for next month as :witch: has arrived later this morning.............happy that my cycle is still working but sad that i didnt get a :bfp:
> 
> its so stressful!!!! as you all know!!
> heres hoping march is my month for :happydance:
> 
> thanks :hug: to all and :baby: to all
> ness

Sorry to hear that :witch: got you this month. I'm pretty sure that she will be heading my way next week. Feeling very hopeful for March though. FX for all of us.


----------



## quail

hi ladies well im on cd17 only having 20-24 day cycles so did a test today bfn as expected but keeping my fingers crossed .x


----------



## ellie

hey all, sorry to hear about the bfn's but fx'd for lots of lovely bfp's soon .... wonder if we should have a special 30s-40s BFP thread of some sort!?
feeling crappy as af showed up this week for me too and feeling like it'll never happen ........ sigh.


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

Well the :witch: got me this afternoon.Am okay about it cos it is my first cycle. On the plus side I had a 28 day cycle this month so at least I will know what day I am due next month. This month it could have been over a period of 5 days because of my short cycle last month.

Hope everyone else that is still waiting gets a :bfp:


----------



## kass244

hi my name is kasandra and im 30 years old and my dh steven is 31.we have been maried for 3.5 years and we have a son hame thomas who is 9 months.we are ttc #2 as it took us 7 years to get our son cos i have pcos and tht makes it harded to concieve.im on 10dpo atm so im hoping for a bfp


----------



## Caroline

Good luck girls, heres wishing you all a speedy :bfp:.

Not been around this week as in laws visiting.

This is our 1st cycle of ttc no 4.

I'm hoping it won't take too long, but trying to be philosophical in that I want be too disappointed if AF shows this month. Am prepared for it to take a few months of trying & a few months having fun trying.

We currently have 2 ppl pg @ the place I work so hoping I'll be no 3.


----------



## quail

well ladies did another hpt and got a nice big fat evap though it did show within about 3 mins but gonna test again tommorow as long as witch stays away.x


----------



## missisH

sorry to everyone who has been visited by the witch
baby dust :dust: to you all, 
good luck to keeping the witch away next month


----------



## quail

hi ladies well i dont know whats going on had some pink spotting when i wiped this morning and ewcm so now i dont know where i am any ideas?.x


----------



## missisH

quail said:


> hi ladies well i dont know whats going on had some pink spotting when i wiped this morning and ewcm so now i dont know where i am any ideas?.x

maybe you tested too early, fingers xssed this could be implantation bleeding, test again in a few days
good luck
x


----------



## heavenly

Hey ladies

:witch: was due yesterday, hasn't arrived yet. Am not going to take a test for a couple of days though as took a cheapie off Ebay today and got a :bfn: so will just have to wait and see if :witch: arrives!!


----------



## Pato

heavenly said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> :witch: was due yesterday, hasn't arrived yet. Am not going to take a test for a couple of days though as took a cheapie off Ebay today and got a :bfn: so will just have to wait and see if :witch: arrives!!

This could be good news. Hope it a :bfp: moment for you.


----------



## heavenly

Pato said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies
> 
> :witch: was due yesterday, hasn't arrived yet. Am not going to take a test for a couple of days though as took a cheapie off Ebay today and got a :bfn: so will just have to wait and see if :witch: arrives!!
> 
> This could be good news. Hope it a :bfp: moment for you.Click to expand...


I don't have any symptoms at all, I don't think...am rubbish at symptom spotting, just occasionally feel that :witch: might be on the way so I have convinced byself that :witch: is just late, and as I got a :bfn: today, surely that means I am not?


----------



## heavenly

Well :witch: has just arrived, shouldn't have posted just then. lol

Oh well, back to basics again.......xxxxxx


----------



## quail

well i had 3 episodes of spotting just when i wiped now its all stopped . so idont know what is going on got a bfn today.x


----------



## polaris

quail said:


> well i had 3 episodes of spotting just when i wiped now its all stopped . so idont know what is going on got a bfn today.x

Hi quail, you have not had an easy run of things lately with those episodes of spotting. I know you've been having trouble for a little while working out where in your cycle you are. It is so confusing when your body plays tricks on you like that. I don't know if you've spoken to your doctor about it or not? :hug:
Polaris


----------



## polaris

heavenly said:


> Well :witch: has just arrived, shouldn't have posted just then. lol
> 
> Oh well, back to basics again.......xxxxxx

Sorry to hear that :witch: got you. I'm pretty sure she's on her way over to me in the next day or two cos I'm feeling a bit crampy and temperature dropped this morning. 

Hopefully March will be our month.


----------



## sambear

:dust:hi ladies,wanted to join the 30s club coz im 38 and my hubby is 39 and we are ttc our 1st baby!!! so lots of baby dust to u all!!love sambearxxx:hug:


----------



## polaris

sambear said:


> :dust:hi ladies,wanted to join the 30s club coz im 38 and my hubby is 39 and we are ttc our 1st baby!!! so lots of baby dust to u all!!love sambearxxx:hug:

Welcome sambear. I hope it all happens quickly for you and hubby.
:dust:


----------



## quail

well looks like:witch:got me too seems im only having 22day cycles does anyone know if this means im o, as im still breastfeeding my 8 month old.thanks,ladies


----------



## sambear

:hug:hello thanku for that warm welcome polaris!! good luck to u all!!love sambearxx


----------



## Pato

sambear said:


> :dust:hi ladies,wanted to join the 30s club coz im 38 and my hubby is 39 and we are ttc our 1st baby!!! so lots of baby dust to u all!!love sambearxxx:hug:

Welcome sambear:hi:
Hope you like your stay with us and I hope it won't be for long.


----------



## polaris

quail said:


> well looks like:witch:got me too seems im only having 22day cycles does anyone know if this means im o, as im still breastfeeding my 8 month old.thanks,ladies

Hi quail, I know that breastfeeding can impact on your cycle but you can still O while breastfeeding. My understanding is that short cycles generally mean that you are O'ing, if you are not O'ing then you would expect to have longer cycles. Maybe try using OPKs or temperature charting for a month or two just to put your mind at rest that you are O'ing. This would also allow you to get an idea of what CD you generally O and how long is your luteal phase. The only problem with short cycles is that if your LP is short this can cause some problems with implantation. But having a short cycle doesn't mean that you have a short LP, you probably just O early.


----------



## quail

well ive spotted for about 4 days but never actually got af so dont know what to think just in limbo really as same thing happened last month spotted for 5 days around cd 19 then got full flow 22 days later any ideas?.thanks ladies


----------



## polaris

quail said:


> well ive spotted for about 4 days but never actually got af so dont know what to think just in limbo really as same thing happened last month spotted for 5 days around cd 19 then got full flow 22 days later any ideas?.thanks ladies

It sounds like maybe the breastfeeding is affecting your cycle. It sounds pretty confusing not knowing where you are at in your cycle.


----------



## Daisydo

Hi I just turned 37 days ago and I have 5 kids and TTC ~6. I have a harder time getting pregnant while breastfeeding as well. My periods are like clock work. About a month half ago i had an ectopic surgery and waited for first cycle and now trying...I am currently on CD13 and doing lots of :sex: for a :bfp: :rofl: love these little thingys


----------



## nessie01

yah as from tues i will be hitting my fertile period again......:thumbup:
so heres hoping this month wil be our month for :bfp::happydance:

plus its my hubbys 40th on saturday...............i do hope that he gets the best pressie of all!!!! :baby:

so desperate for our first...........so fingers crossed..........i have alos got some preseed to try this time as well............hope it helps i have read so many goooooooooooooooood things about it!!

lots of :dust::spermy::dust: to us all
ness


----------



## missisH

welcome sambear and daisydo
good luck for that BFP nessie01


----------



## Pato

Well :witch: got me yesterday, CD2 today. Back to the ole drawing board.
Good luck to all you in the 2WW:happydance:


----------



## polaris

Pato said:


> Well :witch: got me yesterday, CD2 today. Back to the ole drawing board.
> Good luck to all you in the 2WW:happydance:

Sorry to hear that the witch arrived. Roll on next month.
Polaris


----------



## quail

hi ladies well still dont know where i am spotting stopped and now nothing neg hpt neg opk so i havent a clue where i am in my cycle hope you are all ok.x


----------



## nessie01

hi quail
sorry you dont no where you are i hope that you are preggies!!!! 
im trying as from tonite with preseed for the first time heres hoping that all goes well this cycle and that i get a beautiful :bfp::happydance:
anyone due to Ov on friday 6th march?

good luck everyone
:dust:


----------



## leelee

nessie01 said:


> hi quail
> sorry you dont no where you are i hope that you are preggies!!!!
> im trying as from tonite with preseed for the first time heres hoping that all goes well this cycle and that i get a beautiful :bfp::happydance:
> anyone due to Ov on friday 6th march?
> 
> good luck everyone
> :dust:

Hi Nessie,

I am due to ovulate on the 6th March but I think I might have ovulated sooner this month as I am charting and can predict it a bit better. I am hoping that it is Friday though as we :sex: last night and I am away tonight so was hoping to :sex: on Wednesday and Thursday as well. I tried preseed for the first time last night and both me and OH loved it. It is very natural.

Quail, hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## quail

hi ladies well ive ihad loads of ewcm for the past 2 days but no + on a opk and no ferning does anyone know if you can get ewcm after o, thanks,ladies


----------



## nessie01

hi quail
sorry im not sure about the EW thing..........i so think that some people do experince if after thou........we are all so different!!! im sure that if you were Ov that it would show up on at least one of the tests!! how long have you been overdue for the :witch: sometimes i get the odd cycle where im way out like i have a 35 day cycle unstead of my usuall 28-29......its confusing!!
i hope that you can either get your :witch: soon so that you no where you are or that you are pregge but not showing up!!

leelee
hi wow hope everything goes well............we used the pressed for the first time last night as well and im soooooooo glad that i only used like 1/3 of it cause it was slippery for my hubby and hes a traction man lol.......i put it in about an hour before we :sex: so tonight im going to try the same ammount but maybe a little bit earlier still............theres no way i could use the whole tube which is a shame cause i want the sperm to have all the help they can get to get where the egg is!!!

how long are your cycles? me 28-29 with the odd bizarre long one....we will go for it tonite and tommor so everything is there waiting for fri!! all going well...

im not temp charting just using online ovualtion calendars, looking for EW and
have a maybe baby saliva ov predictor which works well on the actaull day im OV

good luck everyone heres hopin for friday!!
:hug::dust:


----------



## quail

well ladies ive tested again tonight[about 6 times ]lol and got faint:bfp::bfp::bfp:but im being cautious as think i had a chemical last month,good luck ladies.xx


----------



## leelee

quail said:


> well ladies ive tested again tonight[about 6 times ]lol and got faint:bfp::bfp::bfp:but im being cautious as think i had a chemical last month,good luck ladies.xx


Ooh, Congrats!


----------



## missisH

quail said:


> well ladies ive tested again tonight[about 6 times ]lol and got faint:bfp::bfp::bfp:but im being cautious as think i had a chemical last month,good luck ladies.xx

congratulations quail
woohoo :bfp:
x


----------



## Pato

Congrats on your BFP quail.


----------



## quail

well ladies got another faint bfp this morning with fmu then got bfn with smu but got a + on a opk so mabye they were evaps and im actually o, ijust dont know!.x


----------



## missisH

quail said:


> well ladies got another faint bfp this morning with fmu then got bfn with smu but got a + on a opk so mabye they were evaps and im actually o, ijust dont know!.x

Don't go getting negative, a BFP is a BFP!
maybe your urine wasn't as concentrated on your later test, bet you get another and stronger BFP with tomorrows FMU
x


----------



## quail

thanks missish after the fmu i only managed to hold it for 2 hours but this evening i managed to hold it for 4 hours and i got:bfp:so it must have been to dilute earlier:happydance:x


----------



## ellie

hey look what i've missed! 2 big bfp's!! congrats quail and polaris, here's to a very happy and healthy time!

ness i ov'd today so best of luck for tomorrow - i usually get ewcm before ov (not usually after, but some people do I think) but today on day of ov had 'dried up' a little (sorry) so used preseed - now into the looooooooooooooong 2ww ...........


----------



## nessie01

wow big congrads quail :happydance: for you.can i ask how long have you been trying for?

well today is ov day for me fingers and toes crossed now the wait!!!!!!!!
ness


----------



## missisH

yay! quail :happydance:

nessie01, good luck, go catch that eggy


----------



## quail

nessie01, i have been trying for 2 cycles but i have only just finished breastfeeding but i started getting my cycles back 2 months ago ,i think i had a chemical last month so just waiting to see what happens this time,good luck everyone.x


----------



## lioness168

Hi guys, hope everything is going well for everyone. 
Hows things with you Polaris and Quail? Long time since I have jumped on to see what's happening. Hows the temping going Polaris? Any BFPs for either of you? As for me I am still going through the monthly rituals :). Shall keep you posted of any changes. I am up to my second month of temping. I have also been waking up at odd hours and taking my temps thinking it was time to get up...hehehe. Anyways, keep us posted, Lioness :)


----------



## lioness168

quail said:


> thanks missish after the fmu i only managed to hold it for 2 hours but this evening i managed to hold it for 4 hours and i got:bfp:so it must have been to dilute earlier:happydance:x

Congratulations Quail....I am very happy on you BFP....keep us posted!!! What was your trick?


----------



## quail

hi i actually think they were evaps as im prone to these and they havent got any darker but i did a opk yesterday which was + so thinking i must be o,,xxx


----------



## lioness168

Awww....sorry to hear Quail :(. What CD are you at? Sounds a bit confusing as to what's happening at the moment, thats no good. I'll keep my fingers crossed that everything will work out fine for you this month:). Well my charting has been fun. I understand temperature dips etc, but I thought I would try the ferning test as well and I am finding that to be challenge. I had a temp dip yesterday and a temp increase today but I haven't been able to see any ferning like structures the last few days, so who knows, oh and I am CD14 today (not that that means much).


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi folks,

I am 33 years old and so is hubby

I got married on October 2007. After on year of "Just us" we decided on our anniversary that we would both like to start a family. So i threw out the pill the following month and began this journey of charting and using OPK's. After five months of actively trying i decided to search online to see what advice was out there and stumbled across this forum. Its a relief to read that others are going through the same disappointment and anxiety as i am right now and i hope that this site will be of some comfort and support in the months ahead.

I am currently on CD8 after AF was 3 days late. I must have tested at least 10 times as she is never late. Apart from this month my cycle is usually 28 days and if i read the OPK's correctly i OV on day 16.

It may take me some time to get used to the abbreviations.

I look forward to chatting to you all.


Wendy


----------



## quail

hi wendy welcome,hope your stay will be a short one.x
well ive just been to the doctors again! and she said that when my lh is surging that my hcg is having alittle surge too and thats why im getting faint pos at certain times in the month,so theres a bit oif info for all you ladies out there.take care.x


----------



## leelee

Welcome Wendy!


----------



## Pato

Hi Wendy, welcome nice to have you.

So quail, does that mean you didn't have a BFP????!!!


----------



## quail

yes i didnt have one im currently 3dpo so now in the 2ww my gp said that when i o, my hcg level is slightly rising at the same time so thats why i get faint pos at that time.x


----------



## lioness168

Good luck Quail, sounds like yo have a good Dr who knows what's happening. Is he a GP?


----------



## lioness168

Wendyk07 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I am 33 years old and so is hubby
> 
> I got married on October 2007. After on year of "Just us" we decided on our anniversary that we would both like to start a family. So i threw out the pill the following month and began this journey of charting and using OPK's. After five months of actively trying i decided to search online to see what advice was out there and stumbled across this forum. Its a relief to read that others are going through the same disappointment and anxiety as i am right now and i hope that this site will be of some comfort and support in the months ahead.
> 
> I am currently on CD8 after AF was 3 days late. I must have tested at least 10 times as she is never late. Apart from this month my cycle is usually 28 days and if i read the OPK's correctly i OV on day 16.
> 
> It may take me some time to get used to the abbreviations.
> 
> I look forward to chatting to you all.
> 
> 
> Wendy

Welcome Wendy and I hope you get your BFP sooner rather than later. It certainly is disheartening when each month goes by and still no luck. I cannot remember how many months have past by now, maybe 12? I'm 35 and hubby 47, I have had a pregnancy before and he has had children years ago, so we don't know what the problem is. We both take pre-conception vitamins and eat fairly healthy. He has had three counts done, and each showing improvement from the last. I started temping 2 cycles ago, so am trying to work that out. Two cycles ago I was 8 days late, and I am NEVER late, but no BFP. If you need any help with abbreviations, feel free to ask, as everyone here is very helpful. Keep your chin up, I am sure your BFP isn't too far away, I can feel it :)


----------



## nessie01

hi wendy welcome hope the:bfp:comes soon for you

quail fingers crossed for you this month!!!

ok im totally confused im am sure that i have ov in the weekend but today tues i got a hunk of CM so is that just leftover stuff or what..........im usally pretty much a 28 day cycle girl so unless i am out of whack this month i wish i had one of those opk whatever testers
ness


----------



## nessie01

OMG i just used my maybe baby slaiva tester and im getting ferns.my cycle is out by three or so days!!! i have cystal ferns so i told my hubby i need his body tonite!!!! i cant beleive it!!! i was checking on frid and sat and never saw any ferning but thought that i could of ov at night so missed it!!! i have had cm since last week so who knows but having sex tonite just in case!!!
ness


----------



## quail

good luck ness.x
well im already symptom spotting at only 4dpo i already have the urge to poas,hope all you ladies are well.xx


----------



## ellie

hello all, quail i'm 5 dpo and also desparate to poas, trying not to symptom spot but hey who can resist??! hope you're getting some good ones. when do you plan to test?


----------



## missisH

welcome wendy, hope you get your BFP
Quail, how confusing for you with your LH surges and BFP's, hope this is your month


----------



## Pato

missisH said:


> welcome wendy, hope you get your BFP
> Quail, how confusing for you with your LH surges and BFP's, hope this is your month


Welcome wendy:hi:....FX for you this month luv
Quail....I don't know what to say hun:hugs: best of luck to you...


----------



## quail

i think im going to test at 8dpo and then every day till:witch:shows up i just cant help myself:rofl:


----------



## nessie01

hi quail
i get so anxi as well after ov as i bascally live my life either waiting for ov or waitn for aunt flo not to appear lol...............at the moment im confused as im getting heaps of ewcm yesterday which showed up in my salivia microscope but i have also got heaps today as well so i think i may just get my hbby to bed one more time tonite even thou hes a bit sick of it lol (hes great really)i think i may ditch the maybe baby salivia tester and buy some opk sticks as i just dont have strong enough hormones for it to test and i dont no where i am only no that i have heaps of ewcm so going by that and if not pregg this month then i will get some opk and start temping!!
so frustrating i wouldnt be so stressed if i wasnt so old and if i wasnt trying for my first!!
urgggggggggg
ness


----------



## quail

hi ness ,ive got a saliva microscope as well but when i got a+ on a opk the microscope only ferned a tiny bit so im the same as you and i also had tons of ewcm. i would go by your cm more than anything else ,i also started charting on cd24 and since my ewcm and + opk my temperatures have risen so im assuming ive o, im only 5dpo and ive already poas because i have so many i just cant help myself:rofl:


----------



## nessie01

well heres hoping for a :bfp: for us all..........yip im going to buy some opks in bulk they are resonably priced!!! and im also going to have lots of rocking and rolling every second day from about day 12!!! anyway im going to be pregg this month so i wont need to lol..................please god!!!
:hug: ness


----------



## JTP

Hi I'm Tanwen I'm 32 (boyf 28) we're finally TTC for the first time after an unplanned ectopic in July 2007 (after only dating for 2 months) - I had a burst fallopian tube in 1995 and didnt think I could conceive naturally.

Anyway Day one of cycle was 22nd feb - o'd 7th I think (based on 27 day cycle and CM) therefore I am 5dpo and in the dreaded 2ww at the moment

All the best to you all.

If there is anybody with any practical ideas or just some supportive words to keep me going I would love to hear from you


----------



## leelee

JTP said:


> Hi I'm Tanwen I'm 32 (boyf 28) we're finally TTC for the first time after an unplanned ectopic in July 2007 (after only dating for 2 months) - I had a burst fallopian tube in 1995 and didnt think I could conceive naturally.
> 
> Anyway Day one of cycle was 22nd feb - o'd 7th I think (based on 27 day cycle and CM) therefore I am 5dpo and in the dreaded 2ww at the moment
> 
> All the best to you all.
> 
> If there is anybody with any practical ideas or just some supportive words to keep me going I would love to hear from you

Just wanted to say welcome Tanwen and sorry to hear about the ectopic.

I am also 32 and TTC for the first time. I am on cycle 2 although I am viewing cycle 1 and 2 as an opportunity to get more in tune with my body and then I plan to really go for it in cycle 3 if nothing has happened by then!


----------



## quail

well ladies i did a hpt today at only 6dpo and got a very faint second line i know its way too early so it could be a evap but it gives me something to obsess over ,haha.x


----------



## missisH

JTP said:


> Hi I'm Tanwen I'm 32 (boyf 28) we're finally TTC for the first time after an unplanned ectopic in July 2007 (after only dating for 2 months) - I had a burst fallopian tube in 1995 and didnt think I could conceive naturally.
> 
> Anyway Day one of cycle was 22nd feb - o'd 7th I think (based on 27 day cycle and CM) therefore I am 5dpo and in the dreaded 2ww at the moment
> 
> All the best to you all.
> 
> If there is anybody with any practical ideas or just some supportive words to keep me going I would love to hear from you

welcome tanwen, hope you get your BFP soon


----------



## Pato

nessie01 said:


> well heres hoping for a :bfp: for us all..........yip im going to buy some opks in bulk they are resonably priced!!! and im also going to have lots of rocking and rolling every second day from about day 12!!! anyway im going to be pregg this month so i wont need to lol..................please god!!!
> :hug: ness

I'm thinking of ordering some too.....5 OPK's cost appro $65.00 here......I checked an order for 25OPKs with 5 PTs and some preseed...a 6pk....by the time I pay duty and shipping ...I'll be out by $262.00....WTH....:shock:
I guess it would work out cheaper than buying OPKs here for the next 5 months if I don't fall preggers..
This TTC business is costly.....(a small investment for the bigger picture I suppose:shrug:


----------



## Freyasmum

Hi ladies! I've been around for a while, but have only just discovered this thread... Cool if I join you?
I'm 35... Well. VERY nearly 36 actually (although not as nearly as OH, who's having his b'day next week!). We already have one beautiful girl (Freya, obviously!) and are trying for a second child. Freya has recently invented a baby brother (who she's calling Little John) so we figured it was time!! :rofl:

Quail, sounds like you might just have that :bfp: so congrats to you!

:dust: everyone - let's hope we all get that sticky bean real soon.
:hugs:


----------



## leelee

Freyasmum said:


> Hi ladies! I've been around for a while, but have only just discovered this thread... Cool if I join you?
> I'm 35... Well. VERY nearly 36 actually (although not as nearly as OH, who's having his b'day next week!). We already have one beautiful girl (Freya, obviously!) and are trying for a second child. Freya has recently invented a baby brother (who she's calling Little John) so we figured it was time!! :rofl:
> 
> Quail, sounds like you might just have that :bfp: so congrats to you!
> 
> :dust: everyone - let's hope we all get that sticky bean real soon.
> :hugs:

Hiya Freya's Mum,

And welcome to the thread. Where are you in your cycle at the moment? I am at 11DPO but not due Af til the 21st so have a bit of a wait!


----------



## Freyasmum

Hi leelee
I'm on CD12, but I haven't been temping or using OPKs or anything so am not really sure about my cycle... Am expecting next AF around April Fool's though.

I'm thinking I might cave and start temping next cycle.


----------



## leelee

Freyasmum said:


> Hi leelee
> I'm on CD12, but I haven't been temping or using OPKs or anything so am not really sure about my cycle... Am expecting next AF around April Fool's though.
> 
> I'm thinking I might cave and start temping next cycle.

I started temping because I wanted to get more in tune with my body and to me it feels like I am more in control . I enjoyed reading up on temping and hoping it helps me with ovulation!


----------



## quail

well must have been a evap as ive tested today at 8dpo and got bfn im begining to lose hope now,good luck ladies.xx


----------



## nessie01

hi quail sorry about your evap..............can i ask what an evap is i mean how do you get them.............is it to do with the actual pregg test stick or hormones or what.........im a bit confused.............
dont lose hope!!!!! we will all get there!!! 
luv ness


----------



## quail

hi ness a evap is a grey or colourless line where the second line should be its just because of the antibodies on the test strip a lot of ladies on here get them especially with the ics thanks for your kind words i will try not to lose hope until witch shows,take care.xx


----------



## bushbaby

Hi there, this is my first time ttc and on this site. Well its be cycle no 7 and i am so irregular since coming of the depo. Me too am nearly 35 and glad i am not the only one needing some girl to girl talk especially in the same situation. xx:hug:


----------



## leelee

bushbaby said:


> Hi there, this is my first time ttc and on this site. Well its be cycle no 7 and i am so irregular since coming of the depo. Me too am nearly 35 and glad i am not the only one needing some girl to girl talk especially in the same situation. xx:hug:

Hi Bushbaby,

Just wanted to say a warm welcome. Where abouts are you in your cycle at the moment? I am 32 and am on cycle 2.


----------



## lioness168

quail said:


> well must have been a evap as ive tested today at 8dpo and got bfn im begining to lose hope now,good luck ladies.xx

Sorry to hear Quail :hugs:
I'm still going on this end, now 4dpo and onto the 2ww. Keeping my fingers crossed this time. If nothing happens, we are going to look into chinese medicine and/or going to go through gyn tests. I pray this month will be our :bfp: as we will then be doing further investigations.

Hope everyone else is having more luck. I mentioned to my Dr that we have cut out caffeine and alcohol, and he said we need more alcohol and then sex...hehehe. So he Dr has prescribed alcohol as the solution (hehehe, he has a good sense of humour).

Thinking of you all during this trying time, keep your chins up, I know it's hard but what else can you do.


----------



## nessie01

ok im thinking i must be due for :witch: about 24th as i ov later than normal this month so will test on the 24th...............i hope my :bfp: will arrive this month!! i hate the waiting.......does everyone feel like all you do is wait.wait for ov then wait for :witch: or hopefully a :bfp:............its so insane to wish ones life away like this.im always in such a hurry for the days to go past so i can get :baby: making or testing !!!!
ness:hug:


----------



## lynda1974

Hi i am new to these boards

I am 34 and have 2 girls age 13 and 6, we have decided to try for a 3 child. 

I had my mirena coil out last month and am just having my first normal period for a long time.


----------



## jeanettekaren

bushbaby said:


> Hi there, this is my first time ttc and on this site. Well its be cycle no 7 and i am so irregular since coming of the depo. Me too am nearly 35 and glad i am not the only one needing some girl to girl talk especially in the same situation. xx:hug:

Hey I've been struggling after depo too, have been ttc for 18 months now but luckily my cycles are getting pretty regular now, about time too!! How long were you on it for? I've been having the jabs for about 10 years in total. I'm 32 btw


----------



## quail

well ladies i got a faint:bfp: this morning with fmu at 10dpo i am due witch in the next 2 days so im just hoping she dosent show im keeping my fxd as ive had a few chemicals before o im gonna hang around here for a bit longer if thats ok with you girls.xx


----------



## Pato

Hoping for the best for you quail


----------



## nessie01

good luck quail hope its the real thing for you!!!!!


----------



## lynda1974

fingers, legs , arms, toes rossed for you quail xxx


----------



## JTP

jeanettekaren said:


> bushbaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi there, this is my first time ttc and on this site. Well its be cycle no 7 and i am so irregular since coming of the depo. Me too am nearly 35 and glad i am not the only one needing some girl to girl talk especially in the same situation. xx:hug:
> 
> Hey I've been struggling after depo too, have been ttc for 18 months now but luckily my cycles are getting pretty regular now, about time too!! How long were you on it for? I've been having the jabs for about 10 years in total. I'm 32 btwClick to expand...

I was on the depo for about 10 years off and on, It took ages foe my cycle to come back to normal (which it did about 2 years ago now)

only 1st month TTC, so 1st 2ww and now 1st 1ww, I'm driving myself insane


----------



## JTP

leelee said:


> JTP said:
> 
> 
> Hi I'm Tanwen I'm 32 (boyf 28) we're finally TTC for the first time after an unplanned ectopic in July 2007 (after only dating for 2 months) - I had a burst fallopian tube in 1995 and didnt think I could conceive naturally.
> 
> Anyway Day one of cycle was 22nd feb - o'd 7th I think (based on 27 day cycle and CM) therefore I am 5dpo and in the dreaded 2ww at the moment
> 
> All the best to you all.
> 
> If there is anybody with any practical ideas or just some supportive words to keep me going I would love to hear from you
> 
> Just wanted to say welcome Tanwen and sorry to hear about the ectopic.
> 
> I am also 32 and TTC for the first time. I am on cycle 2 although I am viewing cycle 1 and 2 as an opportunity to get more in tune with my body and then I plan to really go for it in cycle 3 if nothing has happened by then!Click to expand...

Thank you for your kind words - however Im still gutted about the ectopic, but It's given me hope - I didnt think I could get preg naturally after a burst falopian tube in 1995 - and also good to know that OH has got super sperm lol lol


----------



## quail

i have done about 3 tests today and all faint but there bfps so heres hoping its the real thing thank you for all your warm wishes.xx


----------



## missisH

quail said:


> i have done about 3 tests today and all faint but there bfps so heres hoping its the real thing thank you for all your warm wishes.xx

Quail, i hope this is it for you this time
good luck
x


----------



## Freyasmum

Quail! Sounds like this could be it!! 
I've got my fingers crossed for you... good luck!


----------



## quail

well it was another chemical af started today.xx


----------



## leelee

So sorry to hear that. I tested early and got a :bfn: I don't think I will test early again as I would be afraid that it would turn out to be a chemical, which I am sure is devestating.

:hugs:


----------



## Freyasmum

Sorry the :witch: got you, Quail :hugs:


----------



## nessie01

sory quail........but keep positive!!!! this cycle may be the one!!!!.............i would love to test but im not due till about tuesday so a bit to early!!
ness


----------



## Wendyk07

Morning all,

Thank you so much for all the warm welcomes. I have been popping in and out whilst i can at work. Fx's for us all this month.

Wendy
x


----------



## Wendyk07

Sorry to hear the :witch: got you Quail. :hug: :hug:


----------



## missisH

quail said:


> well it was another chemical af started today.xx


Awww, Quail, sorry
:hug:


----------



## ellie

oh no quail :grr: what a hag, how dare she ! sorry :hug:


----------



## quail

thank you all so much for the kind words it means alot to me.xx


----------



## quail

well im on cd3 of probably another very long cycle the 2ww seems such a long way of.xx


----------



## nessie01

hi
i think im due for the :witch: on tuesday.............im not 100% sure as when i thought i was ov i wasnt!!! i noticed that that i had all the symptoms of ov aobut four days later and freaked out!!!! all that :sex: for nothing and cause we had already gone for it we were both a bit tired so only manaed it once on the day that i had heaps of ewcm.............soooooooooooo who knows......im still learning about my body.............im hoping that i still may have a cahnce of :bfp: as it can only take once lol...........otherwise im off to by some ov test sticks things and start taking temp everyday!!!!

so after a bit of a :hissy: after i stuffed my ov up im still a little hopeful!!! maybe the pressed i used like the four days before my real ov kept the little spermies alive or maybe the one time that i was actually ov was enough!!!!

wish me good luck
:hugs: ness


----------



## quail

good luck ness fxd for you.xx


----------



## nessie01

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

well tested and got :bfn: so had a little :cry: no :witch: yet but i may be due tomorro so after a :hissy: im back to the wait now again.im not buying any testing ov sticks i have decided to just do the deed every second day 10-12-14-16-18............and not worry as i cant handle the stress of testing stuff etc..............im just going by EWCM and do it every second day!!

ness:dust:


----------



## Wendyk07

Wish me luck folks. Hoping this will be my month. Not been feeling myself for almost a week now. Am due to test Sunday/Monday but will start on Thursday with a FR.

Fx'd.

:hug:


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello All,
I am 38 and my love of my life is only 31. We were married in Aug 08 and started trying right away. We had a bfp and were blessed for 15w+5d untli Mar.3 when we no longer had a heartbeat. We are going to start trying again just as soon as I have AF. See it can still happen! Hope all is going well for everyone on here.
Vic


----------



## quail

welcome vic,sorry about your loss fxd everything goes well next time.xx


----------



## misa080401

Hi. I am new to this site. I am 33 yrs old. My hubby (also 33) and I have a 2 year old and have been TTC #2 for just over a year. We were able to conceive our 2 yr old without any fertility issues. We are on our fourth and final month with clomid (days 5-9). I'm on day 12 of my cycle and started testing for ovulation last night. When testing for ovulation with my first pregnancy, I never got a positive result. I've been ov testing now ttc#2 for just over a year and still no positive OV. HOWEVER, I had two trigger injections on my first and second month of clomid on day 15...only then did I get positives. I did not have trigger last month and no positive ov either. Tested days 10-17. I have not done trigger this month either and so far haven't had a positive ov test. I started taking my temperature upon waking on day 9 and so far there has not been a jump (96.8-97). In addition, we just got my husband's SA results. He has a normal sperm count, but the abnormal sperm number must have been high. What are the chances we can conceive on our own without invasive treatment? We were able to conceive our first child without any problems. Can sperm become abnormal over time? I just ordered Fertility Blend for both of us to start taking. We see a fertility specialist on April 9th...however I"m praying that we conceive before then and I can cancel my appt! Any comments or input is more than welcome! Thank you!


----------



## lioness168

quail said:


> well it was another chemical af started today.xx

sorry to hear :(


----------



## quail

well im on cd9 at the moment hopefully o, not to far away hope everyone is well,thanks lioness ive got my fxd for this month.xx


----------



## Csunshine013

quail said:


> welcome vic,sorry about your loss fxd everything goes well next time.xx

I am so new to all the abbreviations sorry to ask but what does fxd mean?
Thx,
Vic:dohh:


----------



## Mork

It means fingers crossed hon x Welcome to ttc!!


----------



## nessie01

well im on day three lol.............now the wait again to ov!!! ho hum is it true that you have a one in four chance each month to get preggie? cause that dosnt sound to bad....in the mean time im taking my omega 3 and chaste tree herbs for fertility....i had alot of ewcm for two days when i was at my most fertile so somethings working...i did have a little before and after but im going to use preseed until i get the full on ewcm then just go natural!!! anything to help the spermies live longer

ness


----------



## heavenly

Hi ladies, well we started :sex: on Thursday, CD7, as I still don't know when I am OVing so we're starting early!!! My cycle is usually 25 days.

Good luck to anyone testing soon. xxxx


----------



## Zem

Hey everyone, myself and my oh are both 33 and have just started trying for our first *nervous*


----------



## cath

Hi everyone. Me & hubby have just started TTC our 1st. I'm 31(nearly 32) and hubby is 36. I never really wanted children before but in the last year, my biological clock must have started ticking because I've been thinking about it more & more. Now we've actually started trying, I cant wait to get pregnant,although trying not to get my hopes up as I know it might take a while. This is our 1st cycle TTC so just trying to take it easy & not worry too much about our ages, but it is there in the back of our minds that we may have left it too late.


----------



## Mar6

Hi all. I'm 36 and hubby is 37. We've been trying TTC for about 6 months now. Haven't been as "active" as we could be so have said to hubby there will be lots of early nights coming up this month if AF comes! He seems quite happy about it tho! :) Very nice to meet you all. x


----------



## quail

well ladies on cd11 today no sign of o, but had plenty of bd anyway[haha] brought some preseed this month anybody had any experiance with this?.xx


----------



## nessie01

hi quial i used it last month.............and alas im not one of the miricales that get pregg from it after first cycle..........lol..mine you I was way off when I ov but now im more onto the signs!!! i caved in and have just bought some Ov urine tests, more preseed and im taking my temp in the morning.............this month is it!!! well April actually!!!

anyway preseed feels quite nice but i have to put it in a good hour plus before we do the deed otherwise its to slippery for Dave TMI but hay...............im only using it this time until i get the EWM then i will just trust that the fetile mucus will do its job.worth getting but its expensive so save on when you use it!!!! quail do you use the Ov urine tests?

ness


----------



## quail

yes i do i am also temping i didnt o, until cd 30 last month but i only just finished breastfeeding so im hoping that it will be earlier this month.xx


----------



## lioness168

quail said:


> well ladies on cd11 today no sign of o, but had plenty of bd anyway[haha] brought some preseed this month anybody had any experiance with this?.xx

Hi Quail, we used pre-seed a couple of months back and we also were not one of the lucky ones to conceive first time using it. If you have low CM and everything else is functioning fine then I guess it helps solve the problem. I have read that some people need to use it for a couple of cycles.


----------



## lioness168

nessie01 said:


> hi quial i used it last month.............and alas im not one of the miricales that get pregg from it after first cycle..........lol..mine you I was way off when I ov but now im more onto the signs!!! i caved in and have just bought some Ov urine tests, more preseed and im taking my temp in the morning.............this month is it!!! well April actually!!!
> 
> anyway preseed feels quite nice but i have to put it in a good hour plus before we do the deed otherwise its to slippery for Dave TMI but hay...............im only using it this time until i get the EWM then i will just trust that the fetile mucus will do its job.worth getting but its expensive so save on when you use it!!!! quail do you use the Ov urine tests?
> 
> ness

Good luck Nessie, fingers crossed that this month is your month :).


----------



## nessie01

thanks lionness and quail and everyone

I was so stoked today cause my Ov urine tests and preseed arrived in the mail and when i opened the package it had a little packet of baby dust in it!!! it had the words "this baby dust is special and its being sent to you, hoping it will help your fondest dreams come true"

isnt that so cool..it made me smile so im going to put my baby dust next to the bed lol..for good luck


and i will share some with you:dust:


----------



## lioness168

I hope everyone is going well and keeping their chins up. From my research it seems that professional couples are finding it harder to conceive these days, especially career women. The stress and demands of modem society on these these women tend to have an impact on their fertility. Where as other women do not seem to experience the same problems career women do. Lifestyle has a huge impact on your fertility.

As for myself, I had a pregnancy which didn't reach full term approx 2-3 years ago. And now I am about to see a Gynae Doctor and go through different tests to find out why it is taking us so long to conceive. I am praying that there is nothing wrong. I am hoping that my hubby and I will conceive sometime this year. As for now, we just need to rule out any possible physical problems. Is there anyone else going through or have gone through the Gynae tests?

Fingers crossed that everyone here gets their BFP!!!


----------



## emie

Hi there Ladies ....
I am not sure were I fit in anymore..:cry:I have children already,but I ttc again...some teams for me just didnt work out...am I welcome here..oh I am also nearly 40!!


----------



## nessie01

hi lioness
good luck with the tests..........i havnt had any but have had a thyroid test which was a bit whacky and may explain why im cold and tired etc.......going to my natropath thou to get him to give me stuff to sort it out natrally and also help with my low iron level to!!!!!! it harder to get pregg if you dont have enough nutreints and poor thyroid!! but i no i ovulate and have fairly regular :witch:...............i just wish i could hurry up and concive as im desperate for our first!!!!! i :cry:lots...........however still going to go for my great big huge gianormas BFP :bfp:this month.....................its all mine lol
i hope everything comes back fine for you thou and that you can then just concentrate on lots of:baby: making...................

emee
yes you are welcome here!!! lots of good luck wiht getting the :bfp:

ness


----------



## quail

hi ladies well im on cd16 today and having ewcm but no pos opk so dont know whats going on just hoping o, isnt far away.xx


----------



## littlebinks

Hi Ladies, I would like to introduce myself. My name is Rita and i am 35 years old. I have 3 children from a previous marriage. I have been ttc for the past two years with my current hubby but nothing yet. I am finishing my first round of clomid today and i should expect to o between 5 to 9 days after today. I am hoping this is the only cycle to use clomid. We have had so many tests done and everything seems to be in order. Hubby does have to go have another SA done as well.


----------



## leelee

littlebinks said:


> Hi Ladies, I would like to introduce myself. My name is Rita and i am 35 years old. I have 3 children from a previous marriage. I have been ttc for the past two years with my current hubby but nothing yet. I am finishing my first round of clomid today and i should expect to o between 5 to 9 days after today. I am hoping this is the only cycle to use clomid. We have had so many tests done and everything seems to be in order. Hubby does have to go have another SA done as well.

Hi and welcome Littleblinks!


----------



## lynda1974

:hug:A big hello to Littlebinks as well xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

emie said:


> Hi there Ladies ....
> I am not sure were I fit in anymore..:cry:I have children already,but I ttc again...some teams for me just didnt work out...am I welcome here..oh I am also nearly 40!!

Welcome to ttc. I myself just joined and am well on my way to 40! I married a younger man in hopes it would stay away longer. No do love the youngster just a bit! I like you have a child from before but we are ttc again. I preg just recently, but now my angel lives in heaven. She was 15w+5d. Just waiting for my cycle and then were off to the races.
:hug:


----------



## confused_one

feeling a little down ladies :( 

you probably read my previous post ... CD 15 ... thought I was ovulating ... in fact I know I had ovulation pains. Went to the washroom and a blood clot came out (this happened about 4pm yesterday) ... although it doesn't appear to be a "flow" like the WITCH, it is bright red :( I have NEVER had mid-cycle bleeding or bleeding during ovulation. 

I feel like something is happening to my body and it should be getting pregnant not odd things :(

sorry for being so gloomy but it is exactly how I feel after trying for about 5mths.


----------



## quail

hi ladies well i think imay just be o,in the next few days a my opks are getting darker, keep your chin up ,confused-one.xx


----------



## magicvw

confused_one said:


> feeling a little down ladies :(
> 
> you probably read my previous post ... CD 15 ... thought I was ovulating ... in fact I know I had ovulation pains. Went to the washroom and a blood clot came out (this happened about 4pm yesterday) ... although it doesn't appear to be a "flow" like the WITCH, it is bright red :( I have NEVER had mid-cycle bleeding or bleeding during ovulation.
> 
> I feel like something is happening to my body and it should be getting pregnant not odd things :(
> 
> sorry for being so gloomy but it is exactly how I feel after trying for about 5mths.

Hun don't feel bad about this - it's actually a really good sign that you've ovulated and that you're body is working properly. Ovulation spotting is an excellent sign of fertility. xxx


----------



## quail

hi ladies well got aplus on opk today :happydance:so im finally o,.xx


----------



## confused_one

so ladies, i've been taking the opk tests and i'm getting two strong lines. however, the light flow is still around when I wipe (sorry!). kinda odd to :sex: when you have so light blood "up there" LOL yesterday it stopped so we :sex: and I really want to :sex: again today ... LOL sounds so funny. but I want a :bfp:

thank God for a co-operative hubby! :rofl:

ladies, thanks for cheering me up yesterday ... it is kind of freaky when you think you know your body and then it starts playing tricks on you!!

:hug:


----------



## quail

good luck confused-one.i am now 1dpo and in the 2ww ff has confirmed o, for yesterday so now its just a waiting game.xx


----------



## fluffy

:hi: ladies! I've been loitering around the forum not sure where i fit in, thought i'd come and say hi to you all. I'm 34 and have a beautiful teenager and now we have decided to try for another...back then it just....happened! now it all seems so hard :huh:? 
My cycles are still a bit weird, they are still straightening themselves out after being ill for a long time...but they are back now and hopefully settling down :thumpup:
Hope to see lots of :bfp: on here fingers crossed all!


----------



## lynda1974

:hug: welcome fluffy


----------



## m&c77

Hello - I am 32 and have been trying for 3 years. Been on meds for 1 year. I am new to blogging and this type of support. What forum is best for me? I have done 3 clomid cycles, 1 iui and 1 cancelled ivf (day before retrieval).


----------



## nessie01

hi
well day 15 and no OV yet....thou i didnt until day 18 last month...........so will do the deed to nite and then a day break and then go for it to day 19...
i so hope this month will be my happy happy joy joy month :happydance:...

happy :bfp: to everyone this month!!!
:hugs:
ness

hi m&c77..........welcome there is also a long term TTC forum on here to.......i hope you get your bfp:soon you deserve it


----------



## littledemonme

Hi, am 35 and OH is 39 (40 in 3 weeks although is not keen on that!). To cut a long story short, pregnant last December first month off pill, nightmare mc at 11+6 with failed medical management then ERPC, first AF after ERPC last week, so does that make me cycle 2? 
Using Clearblue and non-brand ovulation tests for first month, have just ordered pre-seed as have read about miraculous results on babyandbump.
Any top tips??


----------



## lioness168

nessie01 said:


> hi lioness
> good luck with the tests..........i havnt had any but have had a thyroid test which was a bit whacky and may explain why im cold and tired etc.......going to my natropath thou to get him to give me stuff to sort it out natrally and also help with my low iron level to!!!!!! it harder to get pregg if you dont have enough nutreints and poor thyroid!! but i no i ovulate and have fairly regular :witch:...............i just wish i could hurry up and concive as im desperate for our first!!!!! i :cry:lots...........however still going to go for my great big huge gianormas BFP :bfp:this month.....................its all mine lol
> i hope everything comes back fine for you thou and that you can then just concentrate on lots of:baby: making...................
> 
> emee
> yes you are welcome here!!! lots of good luck wiht getting the :bfp:
> 
> ness

Hi Ness, I was wondering what your age and hubbies age is as we are also trying for our first. I'm 35 and hubby is 47.


----------



## nessie01

hi lioness

Im 37 well 38 in June and my hubby just celebrated his big fat 40th and drunk way to much lol!!!!!!..... how may cycles are you on and have you had your tests yet!!!!.......I have decided that if im not pregg from this cycle (due to Ov this weekend) then im going to ask for clomid or whatever it is that makes you drop more eggs to further the chances!!!
but i am definalty planning this month have a niggle of a feeling that this month may be mine!!!! (please please my storky!!!)
ness


----------



## peppa

Hello all, can i join please? Im not a member of any groups as of yet!

Im 31, Only been TTC for 3 months (feels way longer) we already have a DD aged two, it took 6 months to conceive her so hopefully this one will be as quick! Af arrived today the silly bat, never takes the hint does she lol.


Look forward to speaking to you all. 


Peppa xxxx


----------



## Butterfly7

Hi ladies may I join please?


I am 35 and ttc baby number 7. This is my first month of ttc. Wont know for sure till next week but I am already thinking NO. Look forward to getting to know you all


----------



## quail

hi ladies well im 6dpo getting excited now been having a few cramps.xx hpe you are all well


----------



## quail

well im 8dpo today and got my bfp just hoping for a sticky one and that its not another chemical.xx


----------



## leelee

quail said:


> well im 8dpo today and got my bfp just hoping for a sticky one and that its not another chemical.xx

Wow congrats! Really hope this is a sticky one for you!


----------



## nessie01

wow quail
i hope itd for real this time...........im to scared to test im only just over ovulation..so two week wait for me..


----------



## heavenly

:witch: is due today but sometimes my cycle is a couple of days longer so I am not testing yet. I know....what willpower I have!! :shock:


----------



## lioness168

nessie01 said:


> hi lioness
> 
> Im 37 well 38 in June and my hubby just celebrated his big fat 40th and drunk way to much lol!!!!!!..... how may cycles are you on and have you had your tests yet!!!!.......I have decided that if im not pregg from this cycle (due to Ov this weekend) then im going to ask for clomid or whatever it is that makes you drop more eggs to further the chances!!!
> but i am definalty planning this month have a niggle of a feeling that this month may be mine!!!! (please please my storky!!!)
> ness

Hi Ness,
I hope this month is the month for you then, fingers crossed you get your :bfp: this time round! With Clomid, do you have to go and see a Gynae Dr first or can the GP prescribe it for you? I have lost count as to what cycle number I'm on, I just take it cycle by cycle now. I'm now 4dpo and on the tww. I am hoping within the next couple of cycles something will happen, and when it does I will be stunned as I am so use to nothing happening. I will definitely be letting you know when I get my :bfp: :) - wish me luck!

Quail, how is everything going there? I just read you got your :bfp:, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this is it! How many cycles has it been for you? Have you done anything different this month to get your :bfp: ?


----------



## lioness168

heavenly said:


> :witch: is due today but sometimes my cycle is a couple of days longer so I am not testing yet. I know....what willpower I have!! :shock:

Good luck heavenly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope the :witch: stays away!!!!!


----------



## nessie01

ohhhhhhh good luck heavenly!!! :bfp: for you i hope!!

lioness............hay we are about the same, im apparently from fertility freind 3DPO so we are both on the two week wait...........my last two cycles have been round 32 days! i think i just go to my GP for the clomid and blood tests for hormones levels etc..........now for the longggggggggggggggggg wait

hoping for a :baby: for both of us..

:hug:
ness


----------



## wantababy32

I am 32 hubby 39 this is our second week TTC


----------



## wantababy32

Ya cool the last 2 weeks will b long


----------



## wantababy32

Sry just learning how to use this....lol I am not computer freindly


----------



## leelee

wantababy32 said:


> Sry just learning how to use this....lol I am not computer freindly

Welcome, you will get into the swing of it in not time. I am 7DPO so well into the 2WW!


----------



## franm101

Hi ya!
Im Fran im 32 and Dh is 37. We are ttc #6 and im 2dpo of my first ttc cycle :)


----------



## franm101

:)


----------



## nessie01

good luck leelee!!!!!


----------



## franm101

nessie01 said:


> ohhhhhhh good luck heavenly!!! :bfp: for you i hope!!
> 
> lioness............hay we are about the same, im apparently from fertility freind 3DPO so we are both on the two week wait...........my last two cycles have been round 32 days! i think i just go to my GP for the clomid and blood tests for hormones levels etc..........now for the longggggggggggggggggg wait
> 
> hoping for a :baby: for both of us..
> 
> :hug:
> ness

Hi Nessie
I just got my lines and am 3dpo too yippee :)


----------



## Mitsuko

I am 30 and bf has just turned 34. We've been together for 3 year and a half. I've been wanting to TTC for a year but bf wasn't ready... I'm one of the last ones in my circle of friends/family/colleagues to have a kid and I feel sometimes very lonely in my TTC journey. I'm glad to have found BnB!


----------



## leelee

nessie01 said:


> good luck leelee!!!!!

You too Nessie!


----------



## Rebecca_B

Hi All,

Rebecca here, i AM TTC NO.2 and i'm due my AF this friday. So i think i am 12DPO ?

Will take a while to get the abbrvs.... lol

My cycle is usually 28 days but the last one was 3 days early, so not sure when i ovulated this month so will assume it was 12 days ago.

Oh and i'm 31, DH 32 hence the post on here......

Hello to you!!!!!


----------



## heavenly

Hey ladies, :witch: was due on Tuesday, took an ebay hpt but it was a :bfn: so going to wait another couple of days and see what happens. My cycle has been a couple of days longer in the past so not going to get my hopes up.

Good luck to you all this month! xxx


----------



## nessie01

hope that nasty :witch: stays away
ness:hugs:


----------



## lissaloo

hi girls im 37 and ttc baby num 4 !! i love been pregnant , my boy is coming 2 have used no contraception we are finding it very difficult to fall there is a 9 year age gap between our first and second and we used nothing !!fingers crossed though !


----------



## quail

well im cd4 and witch is on her way out now im in the boring bit waiting to o, hope eveyone is well.xx


----------



## franm101

lissaloo said:


> hi girls im 37 and ttc baby num 4 !! i love been pregnant , my boy is coming 2 have used no contraception we are finding it very difficult to fall there is a 9 year age gap between our first and second and we used nothing !!fingers crossed though !

Hi Lisaloo
We are ttc #6 and its harder than 4years ago for us too...maybe our eggs arent as fertile or something...I do kn ow theres a slight decrease in fertility with age. Goodluck to you for your :bfp:!

:dust:


----------



## franm101

quail said:


> well im cd4 and witch is on her way out now im in the boring bit waiting to o, hope eveyone is well.xx

Goodluck this cycle for a :bfp: 

:dust:


----------



## Csunshine013

I think I should ov on or around 20/21 I am not sure as didn't test or anything just going off what my body did before. Will be freshening DH stock tonight so we can get every other day in :sex::sex::sex: he goes out of town to work at the end of this month so it needs to happen this month!


----------



## franm101

quail said:


> well im cd4 and witch is on her way out now im in the boring bit waiting to o, hope eveyone is well.xx

Im sprry Quail but didnt you get a :bfp:?? Im very sorry if this resulted in a loss :cry:

:hug:


----------



## quail

yes i did but it ended in a chemical .just hate the waiting till i can test again thanks for your kind words franm101.xx


----------



## lissaloo

yes fanm101 i know lol it sure goes down with age and what i fall with twins omg now that would be funny !!

https://blinkies.babytalkzone.com/images/ttc/blbbdust.gif


----------



## franm101

quail said:


> yes i did but it ended in a chemical .just hate the waiting till i can test again thanks for your kind words franm101.xx

You are very welcome again im very sorry!! Best of luck this cycle
:dust:
:hug:


----------



## franm101

lissaloo said:


> yes fanm101 i know lol it sure goes down with age and what i fall with twins omg now that would be funny !!
> 
> https://blinkies.babytalkzone.com/images/ttc/blbbdust.gif

Haha you know I would love to have twins now!! How crazy that would be though. Much :hug: and :dust: to you!! :)


----------



## lissaloo

omg i wouldn't my friend had twins in here 30's and found it so difficult although she did have 4 other children to lol


----------



## franm101

lissaloo said:


> omg i wouldn't my friend had twins in here 30's and found it so difficult although she did have 4 other children to lol

:rofl: yeah suppose they wouldve been easier as first children. I have 4 boys and 1 girl and my mum always jokes with me everytime im pregnant and says its twin boys...lol imagine that!! 6 boys!!!! Gee id have to be crazy :rofl:


----------



## quail

well im on cd8 and just waiting for o, very boring,hope everyone is well.xx


----------



## nessie01

hi quail
im just ahead of you 11dpo...............im freaking cause i have asked all my freinds who have had babies if they had signs before they did a pregg test.........all of them did either cramping, gassy or sore boobs.....and well i have nothing lol.........im extremely sensitve to everyyyyyyyyyything so i figure i would have symptoms if i was pregg.but never know...

anyway hanging out for the weekend now so i can test.to scared to test now!!
ness


----------



## franm101

nessie01 said:


> hi quail
> im just ahead of you 11dpo...............im freaking cause i have asked all my freinds who have had babies if they had signs before they did a pregg test.........all of them did either cramping, gassy or sore boobs.....and well i have nothing lol.........im extremely sensitve to everyyyyyyyyyything so i figure i would have symptoms if i was pregg.but never know...
> 
> anyway hanging out for the weekend now so i can test.to scared to test now!!
> ness

Hi Nessy I say test coz some people get symptoms and some dont and it varies for each pregnancy...patient :hug: to you!!

Im feeling pretty crappy so thinking the :witch: is coming :cry:


----------



## lioness168

nessie01 said:


> hi quail
> im just ahead of you 11dpo...............im freaking cause i have asked all my freinds who have had babies if they had signs before they did a pregg test.........all of them did either cramping, gassy or sore boobs.....and well i have nothing lol.........im extremely sensitve to everyyyyyyyyyything so i figure i would have symptoms if i was pregg.but never know...
> 
> anyway hanging out for the weekend now so i can test.to scared to test now!!
> ness

Hi Ness, what day are you on now? How long does your luteal phase last for? I am also waiting on the :witch:. As much as I will be disappointed if she comes, I am use to it at the moment as I am now actively looking into what may be delaying us getting pregnant. But still got my fingers crossed. Let us know how you go, good luck on your :bfp: :).

Quail, sorry to hear about the chemical :(


----------



## quail

ness i say test cause i never get any symptoms till im about 6weeks and ive had 9 so it dosent mean your out let us know how you get on.xx


----------



## lissaloo

hi girls ! how is every one ?? ness i never had any symptoms with any of my 3 although my boobs are well sore at the mo !! think it's my bra though !


----------



## nessie01

hi quail.................im toooooooo scared lol............im so desperate its not funny!!! im only asking god for one little miracle!!! i will test on sat and sun if Af hasnt arrived....i just no if i test now and get a big fat NO then i will not cope...arggghh which our bodies were designed to get pregg the first time trying lol
ness


----------



## nessie01

hi lisaloo
thanks although i must say i have been peeing lots lol.....but thats prob just me drinking to much lol!! good luck


----------



## quail

hi well ive nothing to report cd11. ness have you tested yet?


----------



## Tally

Hi there,

My name is Natalie (31) and my partner is Andy (32) We have been TTC for about 6mths. He has 2 children already, but I long for my own.

I think the stork has got lost...hope he finds us all soon.

Best wishes 
Natalie x


----------



## leelee

Tally said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My name is Natalie (31) and my partner is Andy (32) We have been TTC for about 6mths. He has 2 children already, but I long for my own.
> 
> I think the stork has got lost...hope he finds us all soon.
> 
> Best wishes
> Natalie x

Hi Natalie,

And welcome to the group and to Baby and Bump. Hope it isn't too long until your :bfp:. Have you considered temping? I have found it really useful and have been doing it for 2 months!


----------



## nessie01

:hissy::hissy::cry:
I think im out this month........I tested yesterday at 13DPO and this morning at 14DPO and both were :bfn:, not even a faint line nothing!!! so i guess :witch: is rolling around tommo................I so hate this Im going to the doctor!!! i want a baby!!! arghhhh.......just one baby will do!!!

so im out i figure as if i was preggie certainly at 14dpo i would show something!!

ness


----------



## Csunshine013

Been a while since I posted to here. I am currently in the tww. :hissy:

Just ready to know and it hasn't even had time to implant. awawawwawww


----------



## quail

:hug:ness.xx


----------



## franm101

quail said:


> :hug:ness.xx

Im the same unfortunately...lotsa bfns...wish :witch: would arrive now so I can move onto next cycle :)


----------



## nessie01

im so sad :cry:
i have been researching and the odds for me getting preggie are like imposible!
everything says that by the time you reach my age that chances drop dramatically like almost impossible natrally...............am i over reacting..i need to stop researching...........im just scared........i feel really presured cause my sister in law which is my hubbys only sibling cant get preggi and has treid numerois fertlily ivf etc and is now to old.........so if i dont get preggie then there is no more family..:cry::cry:
ness


----------



## franm101

nessie01 said:


> im so sad :cry:
> i have been researching and the odds for me getting preggie are like imposible!
> everything says that by the time you reach my age that chances drop dramatically like almost impossible natrally...............am i over reacting..i need to stop researching...........im just scared........i feel really presured cause my sister in law which is my hubbys only sibling cant get preggi and has treid numerois fertlily ivf etc and is now to old.........so if i dont get preggie then there is no more family..:cry::cry:
> ness

Hey Nessie im sorry your feeling that way :cry: have you tested yet by any chance?? Your chart is looking positive :hug:


----------



## nessie01

hi franm 
im just a bit down and stressed out by the whole thing...........i will calm down and start a new cycle of hope lol...............i tested on day 13 and 14 and im due today......still waitn thou, but i usually dont get AF to later in the day..........Im expecting her......
anyway on with the show............thanks for all your support maybe May in my month!!
ness


----------



## franm101

nessie01 said:


> hi franm
> im just a bit down and stressed out by the whole thing...........i will calm down and start a new cycle of hope lol...............i tested on day 13 and 14 and im due today......still waitn thou, but i usually dont get AF to later in the day..........Im expecting her......
> anyway on with the show............thanks for all your support maybe May in my month!!
> ness

Well you can get late :bfp::bfp: so still crossing fingers for you if not then we can be cycle buddies coz its cd1 for me today :cry:
:hug::hug:


----------



## lioness168

nessie01 said:


> hi franm
> im just a bit down and stressed out by the whole thing...........i will calm down and start a new cycle of hope lol...............i tested on day 13 and 14 and im due today......still waitn thou, but i usually dont get AF to later in the day..........Im expecting her......
> anyway on with the show............thanks for all your support maybe May in my month!!
> ness

Sorry to hear you've been feeling a bit down. How many months have you been tcc? If its been anywhere from 6 - 12 months, it might be a good idea to go to a Gynae Dr and they can run some tests just to check that there is no physical reason why things aren't happening. This may help you to feel a bit better as you are taking some form of control of your fertility and they can also help you. Keep your chin up girl :hugs:. I understand how frustrating and upsetting it can be, so you're not alone. Just allow yourself to feel your feelings but don't give up hope. Reading the internet for info can make you feel worse than good. Try and relax and find out whats happening from professionals. 

Lioness :hug:


----------



## nessie01

thanks lioness

Im pulling myslef out of my pity cycle and back on the IM GOING TO GET A :bfp: this year!!!! I think FF is out form my ovulation day as i reckon I ov on the sun not the sat that they reccorded so in theory im 14 dpo today not 15 which is why the :witch: hasnt arrived and would be due tomorro....
im sure im not pregg but if no :witch: tommor i will retest on tues....


started trying for two cycles last year and then stopped as had to have operation..........so on 4th cycle this year so i guess 6 cycles all up!!
im going to go to the doc thou even to just get some basic tests to ease my mind!!

anyway im feeling better
so thanks :hug::hug::hug::hug:
ness


----------



## leelee

nessie01 said:


> thanks lioness
> 
> Im pulling myslef out of my pity cycle and back on the IM GOING TO GET A :bfp: this year!!!! I think FF is out form my ovulation day as i reckon I ov on the sun not the sat that they reccorded so in theory im 14 dpo today not 15 which is why the :witch: hasnt arrived and would be due tomorro....
> im sure im not pregg but if no :witch: tommor i will retest on tues....
> 
> 
> started trying for two cycles last year and then stopped as had to have operation..........so on 4th cycle this year so i guess 6 cycles all up!!
> im going to go to the doc thou even to just get some basic tests to ease my mind!!
> 
> anyway im feeling better
> so thanks :hug::hug::hug::hug:
> ness

Hi Nessie,

Really hope you get your :bfp: this cycle. My friend's aunt just had a beautiful baby boy at the age of 44 so it is defo still possible!

If you are stressed I would advise going to the GP and saying that you have been trying for 6 months. They have no way of knowing and it will get things moving quicker.

Good luck.


----------



## nessie01

well i was right the :witch: came riding on her broomstick today.........im still sad but happy now and more positive that this is now a new cycle where a possible :bfp: can happen..........so :happydance: for new cycle and no more :cry:!!! bring on :bfp::bfp:
franm101 im now one day behind you.......I have already put the :sex: days into my diary ahead of time!! and booked my DH in lol...........so now i have to get on and order some more opks and preseed! so im ready to rock and roll..........im also seeing my doctor on wednesday so even that and the oppprtunity for tests etc is easing my mind heaps!! im sure nothing is wrong except me stressing lol

so lots of :dust: to aus all..

thanks guys for helping me out of my depressing state lol

ness:hug::hugs:


----------



## franm101

nessie01 said:


> well i was right the :witch: came riding on her broomstick today.........im still sad but happy now and more positive that this is now a new cycle where a possible :bfp: can happen..........so :happydance: for new cycle and no more :cry:!!! bring on :bfp::bfp:
> franm101 im now one day behind you.......I have already put the :sex: days into my diary ahead of time!! and booked my DH in lol...........so now i have to get on and order some more opks and preseed! so im ready to rock and roll..........im also seeing my doctor on wednesday so even that and the oppprtunity for tests etc is easing my mind heaps!! im sure nothing is wrong except me stressing lol
> 
> so lots of :dust: to aus all..
> 
> thanks guys for helping me out of my depressing state lol
> 
> 
> ness:hug::hugs:

Hey nessie! Im sorry :witch: found you too! Best of luck for this new cycle
:hug:


----------



## leelee

nessie01 said:


> well i was right the :witch: came riding on her broomstick today.........im still sad but happy now and more positive that this is now a new cycle where a possible :bfp: can happen..........so :happydance: for new cycle and no more :cry:!!! bring on :bfp::bfp:
> franm101 im now one day behind you.......I have already put the :sex: days into my diary ahead of time!! and booked my DH in lol...........so now i have to get on and order some more opks and preseed! so im ready to rock and roll..........im also seeing my doctor on wednesday so even that and the oppprtunity for tests etc is easing my mind heaps!! im sure nothing is wrong except me stressing lol
> 
> so lots of :dust: to aus all..
> 
> thanks guys for helping me out of my depressing state lol
> 
> ness:hug::hugs:

So sorry Nessie,

Hope you get a :bfp: this cycle. You have a great attitude.

:hugs:


----------



## lissaloo

mine will be here in a day or 2 i can feel her flying in !!


----------



## Mork

She got me today too!! Evil cow!!!!! xx


----------



## quail

well im on cd14 and having ewcm so i hope o, is just around the corner good luck to everyone this cycle.xx


----------



## Cezane

Hi, Just joined My husband an I have been married for 6 yrs. and TTC for 3yrs. we got prg on 01/2007 and had a MC on 04/2007. We are still trying!


----------



## nessie01

goodluck with the :baby: making quail
welcom cezane hope you get your :bfp: soon!! im 37 and DH is 40 how old are you guys if you dont mind me asking?

im off to the docotr today to find out where to next regarding tests etc.......its more for my sense of fear that i want things done im prob fine...better safe thou!


----------



## lioness168

Cezane said:


> Hi, Just joined My husband an I have been married for 6 yrs. and TTC for 3yrs. we got prg on 01/2007 and had a MC on 04/2007. We are still trying!

Welcome Cezane and Good luck on achieving your :bfp: :)


----------



## lioness168

nessie01 said:


> goodluck with the :baby: making quail
> welcom cezane hope you get your :bfp: soon!! im 37 and DH is 40 how old are you guys if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> im off to the docotr today to find out where to next regarding tests etc.......its more for my sense of fear that i want things done im prob fine...better safe thou!

Good luck quail, may this month be your month :), fingers crossed.

Ness, good luck with the Drs, fingers crossed also. It does help looking into things as you feel you are moving forward, and if they find anything they can sort it out, rather than each disappointing month going by and nothing happening. I have had a few tests done, bloods, ultrasound and a hysterosalpingogram which all came back normal so at the moment I have what they call unexplained infertility as they haven't found a reason why I wouldn't be conceiving. They have booked me in for a laparoscopy for the 12/5 to have a more visual look. Fingers crossed that after this hubby and I will be able to conceive bub no.1 naturally after 12 - 24 months of ttc :), wish me luck!


----------



## nessie01

hi

well my doctor was great.........she has given me a basic FSH blood test along with other stuff and have to go in 10PO for proseterone test.........my hubby has also been given a colection jar:spermy: lol.hes not to impressed!! but I promised him he could eat my box of chocolates that i have been saving in the cupboard from xmas ...he ate his yonks ago.im a hoarder and saver!!!

she is then going to send all the info to the fertility clinic so i have a referal...im just happy that i now have a referal and getting some tests done..........and well when i get my :bfp: natrally this month!!! then i wont need them lol...........Im going for an Aqurian baby!!!

loiness lots of luck with getting your :bfp: this cycle!!! swim hard little :spermy::spermy::spermy: 

ness:hugs::bunny:


----------



## lioness168

Thats good news Ness :). Let us know how you go :bunny: Thanks for your encouragement also.


----------



## Cezane

Hi, I have been ttc w/ fertility meds, BBT, and have 2 mo. of accupuncture after an MC on 4/17/07. My bbt and ovulation has improved in the last 2 cycles. Right now I'm on cycle day 28 (I have a reg. 28 day cyce) I ovulated eary on day 12 and had a :bfn: yesterday and today, I'm spottiong watery pink and have cramps. Can taking progesterone caue this? I'm Confussed!! I would love to hear advice from anyone! Thanks, Cezane


----------



## franm101

nessie01 said:


> goodluck with the :baby: making quail
> welcom cezane hope you get your :bfp: soon!! im 37 and DH is 40 how old are you guys if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> im off to the docotr today to find out where to next regarding tests etc.......its more for my sense of fear that i want things done im prob fine...better safe thou!

Goodluck Nessie! Be sure to let us know how you get on xx


----------



## franm101

Cezane said:


> Hi, I have been ttc w/ fertility meds, BBT, and have 2 mo. of accupuncture after an MC on 4/17/07. My bbt and ovulation has improved in the last 2 cycles. Right now I'm on cycle day 28 (I have a reg. 28 day cyce) I ovulated eary on day 12 and had a :bfn: yesterday and today, I'm spottiong watery pink and have cramps. Can taking progesterone caue this? I'm Confussed!! I would love to hear advice from anyone! Thanks, Cezane

Hi Cezane, welcome! Im sorry to hear of your MC :( I have had 3 over the years but have also had 5 succesful pregnancies so i have lots of hope for you too! Goodluck this cycle :)


----------



## scrubgrub

Hey ladies. I've been off here for a bit after my last m/c just need to clear my head... and lose the weight from the pregnancy. I would've been in the 20's club, but I turned 30this month. SO hello.. and here is to try number 3... sticky beans!


----------



## nessie01

hi yah 
i have decided to chill out lol and just concentrate more on enjoying life with my hubby and having fun........im still charting etc but I need to stop stressing lol...........i just want to have a :happydance: everyday simply cause i have a fab hubbs.............:baby: will be here when she/he is good and ready!!!!

plus i figure im gettting tests done and can go the fertiliy way if i chose so im in control!!

anyway still going for my aquarian bubs thou!!

:hugs::bfp:everyone


----------



## franm101

nessie01 said:


> hi yah
> i have decided to chill out lol and just concentrate more on enjoying life with my hubby and having fun........im still charting etc but I need to stop stressing lol...........i just want to have a :happydance: everyday simply cause i have a fab hubbs.............:baby: will be here when she/he is good and ready!!!!
> 
> plus i figure im gettting tests done and can go the fertiliy way if i chose so im in control!!
> 
> anyway still going for my aquarian bubs thou!!
> 
> :hugs::bfp:everyone

Hey Nessie! I understand exactly what you are feeling and just chilling makes alot of sense. Im still here with you :)


----------



## peartree

Hi all,

I'm new here. I'm 33 and DH is 31. We've been ttc for over a year, and DH has just had his SA results back. Not looking good. :( Anyway, just to say HI!


----------



## quail

hi all well im on cd17 today still no pos on opk yet ive had plenty of ewcm so getting a bit stressed at the mo.xx


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies haven't been on this thread in a while, but thought I would venture back. I am currently on 7dpo and had brownish tint to cm yesterday so fx crossed for bfp this month.
:dust:to all!

:hugs:


----------



## nessie01

goodluck Csunshine

hope that positve opk comes around soon Quail!!


----------



## quail

well i finally got my pos opk today on cd 19:happydance:done plenty of bd so now its fxd gonna bd tonight for good luck hope everyone is well.xx


----------



## nessie01

hope the :spermy: get to the egg Quail!!!


----------



## franm101

quail said:


> well i finally got my pos opk today on cd 19:happydance:done plenty of bd so now its fxd gonna bd tonight for good luck hope everyone is well.xx

I hope they catch your egg...goodluck :)


----------



## nessie01

hi yah
well my FSH test came back fine so thats good.have to wake my hubby up tomor to do his thing lol in a jar!!! so he can drop it off to the lab on the way to work......ewhhhhh lol ..........and then have my test 10 days after 0v for some hormone thingy.....but glad FSH is normal!!! I have got my opk and preseed ready for this month too!!
ness


----------



## franm101

nessie01 said:


> hi yah
> well my FSH test came back fine so thats good.have to wake my hubby up tomor to do his thing lol in a jar!!! so he can drop it off to the lab on the way to work......ewhhhhh lol ..........and then have my test 10 days after 0v for some hormone thingy.....but glad FSH is normal!!! I have got my opk and preseed ready for this month too!!
> ness

Thats excellent news Nessie! Goodluck to Dh tomorrow and roll on ovulation!! Big hugs :hug: :happydance:


----------



## quail

well im now 1-2dpo so in the 2ww fxd for this month and fxd for everyone good luck girlies.xx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Hi everyone

Was pointed in this direction by someone in the TTC section from a thread I&#8217;d replied to.

I&#8217;m 34 (will be 35 in August) married just over 7 months and from Milton Keynes, my husband will be 31 at the end of June so he is my toy boy.

The :witch: has just packed up her stuff and I haven&#8217;t started a new pack of pills so I suppose this means we are trying now! This will baby be number one for us :)


----------



## leelee

SmileyShazza said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Was pointed in this direction by someone in the TTC section from a thread Id replied to.
> 
> Im 34 (will be 35 in August) married just over 7 months and from Milton Keynes, my husband will be 31 at the end of June so he is my toy boy.
> 
> The :witch: has just packed up her stuff and I havent started a new pack of pills so I suppose this means we are trying now! This will baby be number one for us :)

Hi and welcome SmileyS!!!


----------



## quail

hi ladies well im 5dpo and ive got nothing to report just waiting to test hope all you ladies are well.xx


----------



## franm101

Hi ladies!! 
Got my first +OPK today and will likely get another tomorrow however im not sure when to :sex: now! We :sex: last nite and was going to again tonight and then have a night off and then 2 nights :sex: again but its most likely I will ovulate tomorrow or the next day so am I better resting tonight and tomorrow and the next day instead?? Dont think we have the energy to bd straight through :blush: What do you think ladies??? :happydance: 
_________________


----------



## nessie01

hi fran
well if you have a positive that means you will ov in about 36 hrs i think.so if it was me i would DTD tonite and tommor cause you dont want to miss the egg........and if you do happen to ov on the third day the spermies will be waiting...grab ya hubby and go for it tonite and tomorr i say..
ness


----------



## franm101

nessie01 said:


> hi fran
> well if you have a positive that means you will ov in about 36 hrs i think.so if it was me i would DTD tonite and tommor cause you dont want to miss the egg........and if you do happen to ov on the third day the spermies will be waiting...grab ya hubby and go for it tonite and tomorr i say..
> ness

Thanks Nessie! We have :sex: this afternoon and will see how we go tomorrow night. Maybe we will early Sunday morning :)
How are you doing??


----------



## franm101

nessie01 said:


> hi fran
> well if you have a positive that means you will ov in about 36 hrs i think.so if it was me i would DTD tonite and tommor cause you dont want to miss the egg........and if you do happen to ov on the third day the spermies will be waiting...grab ya hubby and go for it tonite and tomorr i say..
> ness

Also hun your link on your profile doesnt work...I think you need to change it to -

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1ed563

:)


----------



## ReikiBaby

leelee said:


> SmileyShazza said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> Was pointed in this direction by someone in the TTC section from a thread Id replied to.
> 
> Im 34 (will be 35 in August) married just over 7 months and from Milton Keynes, my husband will be 31 at the end of June so he is my toy boy.
> 
> The :witch: has just packed up her stuff and I havent started a new pack of pills so I suppose this means we are trying now! This will baby be number one for us :)
> 
> Hi and welcome SmileyS!!!Click to expand...


I'm from the same thread (Hi Smiley Shazza!) I'm 37 (yikes!) and my OH is also 37 and we're TTC#1. Only been trying one month and the :witch: is here and driving me crazy! :hissy:

Nice to meet other older (ahem) ladies trying for their :bfp:!!
- Reiki baby


----------



## Lottie'sMum

Hi all,

Can I join your club? I'm 41 (I know it sounds old, but it's just a number) I had our Daughter when I was 33, fell pg first time of trying, after a previous Ectopic. When she was 6 after much nagging from her, we tried for number 2. I was then 39. I fell Pg the first time we tried. Then lost it at 6 weeks. We tried the next month and fell pg AGAIN. Lost it AGAIN. We kept trying and the same happened last June and this Feb (the day before my 41st Birthday) We have just had all the results back from specialist tests (Hycosy, bloods, sperm etc) and all clear, although my right tube has now "died". Told to keep trying and take baby asprin when I fall again. I think I have a prob with implantation, as we get a :bfp: very easily. Hubby wants to try some more, me not sure, will see. Think may go back to GP to see if she has any bright ideas. Roll on that :bfp: FOR US ALL.
XX
Lottie'sMum


----------



## TweetiGirl

Hi,
My name is Tina, I am almost 32 years old and TTC#1.
I got off b/c in end of January 2009 and have used CM as my way of testing ovulation. Was diagnosed w/PCOS in Nov. 2008, has caused a lot of weight gain in the last few months since getting off b/c. Frustrated as I thought we conceived last month, but I started spotting brown (sorry, TMI) this morning. Looks like AF got me.


----------



## Laughing Girl

Hi all
Can I join you? I'm Rach, I'm 39 and ttc no.1.
I had a m/c at 5 weeks in March and am having a hopefully restorative couple of months before getting down to it in earnest once more.
Its so great to realise that I am not alone here being in my late 30s.....fx'd for everyone and baby dust to all!
x x x


----------



## quail

hi ladies wellim 6dpo and couldnt resist the urge to poas so idid a frer and got a really faint pos that wont show up on camera but it came up a 3 mins so heres hoping this is my bfp hi to all the new ladies.xx


----------



## SmallTownUSA

Hi everybody. I'd like to joing this club, too. I'm 32 and DH is 39. I came off BC mid April and I'm expecting the :witch: next Tuesday. I have a 7 yo DD who will be 8 in August. All these years I've been perfectly content with one LO, but a couple of months ago a switch just flipped and BINGO I'm ready for a baby! 

I'm excited today becaus my DH just came on board fully with the idea. He called me at work and said "Soooo, do you still want to have a baby?" YES! YES! YES! :happydance:

I'm a little concerned about the age difference there will be between the new one and DD, but not too much since I have a bro 4 yrs older, a sis 10 yrs younger, and a sis 14 yrs younger and I love them all and am so glad to have them. 

Quail - I'm impressed with your brood! I think you must be an amazing person to be able to manage all your family and still have energy to think about having a new LO! I lauged when I read Nessie's post about your eggs, all I could think was "Quail Eggs"! LOL. Sorry just my off-beat sense of humor...\

Fran - Looks like you have a lovely big family, too! 

Hoping you all get BFP's soon.

Lots of :dust: to you all!!!


----------



## SmallTownUSA

SmileyShazza - Nice to meet you. Hope you get your BFP quickly!

ReikiBaby - Nice to meet you, too. I say older is wiser and better, right??? Here's hoping we all get lovely BFP's in the next month!!!

TweetiGirl - I hope it's not AF, maybe it's an implantation bleed instead. Wouldn't it be nice to get a BFP for mother's day!!!

Laughing Girl - Sorry about your recent hard times. Sounds like you're doing a great job keeping up your PMA. Keep it up!


----------



## SmallTownUSA

Ooops, sorry Lottie'sMum nice to meet you, too. Looks like you have a similar situation to mine with having a DD who will be used to being an only child. It will be so nice to have the help, though, won't it?


----------



## franm101

quail said:


> hi ladies wellim 6dpo and couldnt resist the urge to poas so idid a frer and got a really faint pos that wont show up on camera but it came up a 3 mins so heres hoping this is my bfp hi to all the new ladies.xx


Wahooooooo!!!:bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance:

That is so dang early so you are very clever!!! :):):)


----------



## Lottie'sMum

SmallTownUSA said:


> Ooops, sorry Lottie'sMum nice to meet you, too. Looks like you have a similar situation to mine with having a DD who will be used to being an only child. It will be so nice to have the help, though, won't it?

Think having another one would be a bit strange at first. But sure, if were were blessed, we would get used to it. Going to try again nx time, looking into pre-seed, Chaste tree and baby asprin, so I should rattle soon! Roll on the :bfp:


----------



## nessie01

hi every one welcome to you all who have joined us:hi:

fran yes i need to fix my link will get onto that..im ok
I had to go to A and E on friday!!!!! i felt like i was having a gallbladder attack full on but i dont have a GB lol......looking into something related thou.still sore tummy but not rolling around on the floor wishing to die!! oh the pain!!

anyway no matter what the pain still trying for baby this month!! so we didnt DTD obvoiusly on friday..........im due to OV on thurs so hopefully can go for it MTW and possibly thurs.......

Quail thats so cool :bfp::happydance: hope this is it!!!!!
anyway im off to bed to sleeeeeeeeeeeep:sleep: no naughty business unfortunalty lol

:hugs:


----------



## franm101

nessie01 said:


> hi every one welcome to you all who have joined us:hi:
> 
> fran yes i need to fix my link will get onto that..im ok
> I had to go to A and E on friday!!!!! i felt like i was having a gallbladder attack full on but i dont have a GB lol......looking into something related thou.still sore tummy but not rolling around on the floor wishing to die!! oh the pain!!
> 
> anyway no matter what the pain still trying for baby this month!! so we didnt DTD obvoiusly on friday..........im due to OV on thurs so hopefully can go for it MTW and possibly thurs.......
> 
> Quail thats so cool :bfp::happydance: hope this is it!!!!!
> anyway im off to bed to sleeeeeeeeeeeep:sleep: no naughty business unfortunalty lol
> 
> :hugs:

Oh no!! Biggest hugs sweety...rest up and get ready for lots of :sex: this week :hugs:


----------



## quail

thanks franm101 and ness.xx well idid another this morning with fmu and its still there and a bit clearer so im hoping this is it i will keep you posted.xx


----------



## franm101

quail said:


> thanks franm101 and ness.xx well idid another this morning with fmu and its still there and a bit clearer so im hoping this is it i will keep you posted.xx

Yay!!! I hope im coming behind you this cycle...it will be my last until next year :)


----------



## SmallTownUSA

Lottie'sMum said:


> Think having another one would be a bit strange at first. But sure, if were were blessed, we would get used to it. Going to try again nx time, looking into pre-seed, Chaste tree and baby asprin, so I should rattle soon! Roll on the :bfp:

Sounds like you're covering all the bases. I'm planning on using OPK's and pre-seed. I haven't tried pre-seed yet but hoping it will do the trick! Here's hoping we're only in the TTC group for a short time. :smug:


----------



## Ivana32

HI everyone! I am 32 and this is my 2nd month TTC. I am not using any OPK as yet, my :witch: is due the 23Rd Of May and I am not testing until that day...last month I wasted 3 tests! Anyone else in their 2WW and testing 23dr-ish?


----------



## Lottie'sMum

SmallTownUSA said:


> Lottie'sMum said:
> 
> 
> Think having another one would be a bit strange at first. But sure, if were were blessed, we would get used to it. Going to try again nx time, looking into pre-seed, Chaste tree and baby asprin, so I should rattle soon! Roll on the :bfp:
> 
> Sounds like you're covering all the bases. I'm planning on using OPK's and pre-seed. I haven't tried pre-seed yet but hoping it will do the trick! Here's hoping we're only in the TTC group for a short time. :smug:Click to expand...

Oh yes. Not leaving anything to chance! :rofl:


----------



## quail

franm101 i hope you do get your bfp this month,when are you testing? and why is this your last go?.xx


----------



## franm101

quail said:


> franm101 i hope you do get your bfp this month,when are you testing? and why is this your last go?.xx

Thanks Quail! I am a midwifery student and we have clinicals from August to December and then we have a holiday and return in March. We have been trying since December and if I have a due date after January I wont have much time with baby before having to go back to work...I know it sounds a little selfish with me picking the time but it has to work in when you have a large family:)


----------



## SmileyShazza

Hi ladies

I came off the pill about 2 weeks ago. The :witch: came and then went and as I haven&#8217;t had a clear cycle yet I was just guessing my cycle length at 28 days. According to Fertility Friend my most fertile days would be today, tomorrow and Weds I was going to try and make sure we BD&#8217;s at least two of those days but I had a very heavy weekend of boozing and I think I would rather not attempt to get pregnant on the backlash of such a heavy weekend. Spoke to hubby about it and he agreed it was probably best to wait till next month. Was a little bit annoying as I had all the classic signs of ovulating yesterday too!

The :witch: should have returned by then so hopefully I may be able to get a better idea of my cycle length instead of just guestimating. I&#8217;m hoping that as my body seemed to be exactly in tune with what Fertility Friend said that I may be able to work it out relatively easily next time.

Good luck to everyone TTC &#8211; hope you all get a :bfp: soon


----------



## TweetiGirl

SmallTownUSA said:


> SmileyShazza - Nice to meet you. Hope you get your BFP quickly!
> 
> ReikiBaby - Nice to meet you, too. I say older is wiser and better, right??? Here's hoping we all get lovely BFP's in the next month!!!
> 
> TweetiGirl - I hope it's not AF, maybe it's an implantation bleed instead. Wouldn't it be nice to get a BFP for mother's day!!!
> 
> Laughing Girl - Sorry about your recent hard times. Sounds like you're doing a great job keeping up your PMA. Keep it up!

Small Town, Thanks for the hopes, but wasn't a :bfp:, was good ol' :witch:
I told hubby yesterday that I am going to buy some OPK's for this cycle and work harder at trying. I'm so frustrated with it already, but it is fun. I told him not only will we be :sex: every other day after this cycle, we are going to for the next 2 weeks! I am determined!!! This would be the 4th cycle since being off of b/c. I am truly hoping that I get a sticky bean! I know it takes about 3 months for your body to recoup from b/c and I was on it from age 19 until just this past January. 13 years is a LONG time!

Good luck on your trying too!!! I almost forgot about this thread of friends I joined! I'm so glad BNB is here!!


----------



## TweetiGirl

SmileyShazza said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I came off the pill about 2 weeks ago. The :witch: came and then went and as I havent had a clear cycle yet I was just guessing my cycle length at 28 days. According to Fertility Friend my most fertile days would be today, tomorrow and Weds I was going to try and make sure we BDs at least two of those days but I had a very heavy weekend of boozing and I think I would rather not attempt to get pregnant on the backlash of such a heavy weekend. Spoke to hubby about it and he agreed it was probably best to wait till next month. Was a little bit annoying as I had all the classic signs of ovulating yesterday too!
> 
> The :witch: should have returned by then so hopefully I may be able to get a better idea of my cycle length instead of just guestimating. Im hoping that as my body seemed to be exactly in tune with what Fertility Friend said that I may be able to work it out relatively easily next time.
> 
> Good luck to everyone TTC  hope you all get a :bfp: soon

Smiley...keep positive hun. I was on b/c for 13 years and just got off this past January. I had "normal" cycles, but they were anywhere between 23-28 days apart. It takes a good 3 months they say for everything to work out of your system. So, if not this month, look forward to trying next month. You may want to also purchase a box of ovulation predictor kits (OPK). That can help you pinpoint out your exact ovulation time. My hubby is in trouble this month! Good luck hun and baby dust to you!


----------



## heavenly

Well 7 cycles in and I am conceding and have ordered a CBFM. :witch: arrived today but unfortunately the monitor hasn't, so won't be able to use it til next month but am looking forward to actually having some sort of focus and direction, rather than guesstimates from mymonthlycycle. I have tried opks but can't ever get a positive on them.

:dust: to you all!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SmallTownUSA

heavenly said:


> Well 7 cycles in and I am conceding and have ordered a CBFM. :witch: arrived today but unfortunately the monitor hasn't, so won't be able to use it til next month but am looking forward to actually having some sort of focus and direction, rather than guesstimates from mymonthlycycle. I have tried opks but can't ever get a positive on them.
> 
> :dust: to you all!! xxxxxxxxxxxx

Good idea, Heavenly! I've seen lots of positive stories on BNB about the CBFM working wonders for ladies trying to get PG. You might not be totally out of luck if your CBFM arrives soon. I was reading somewhere on here where somebody said that you can start all the way up to CD5, you can just program it in that way. But, I've never had one myself so I could just be spreading gossip... :shrug: Either way :hugs:!!!


----------



## SmallTownUSA

TweetiGirl said:


> Small Town, Thanks for the hopes, but wasn't a :bfp:, was good ol' :witch:
> I told hubby yesterday that I am going to buy some OPK's for this cycle and work harder at trying. I'm so frustrated with it already, but it is fun. I told him not only will we be :sex: every other day after this cycle, we are going to for the next 2 weeks! I am determined!!! This would be the 4th cycle since being off of b/c. I am truly hoping that I get a sticky bean! I know it takes about 3 months for your body to recoup from b/c and I was on it from age 19 until just this past January. 13 years is a LONG time!
> 
> Good luck on your trying too!!! I almost forgot about this thread of friends I joined! I'm so glad BNB is here!!

Awwww, bummer :cry:, stupid :witch:. Good job with the PMA. Practice makes perfect, right??? :rofl: I'm a big fan of the OPK's, sure worked for me the first time around!


----------



## SmallTownUSA

Lottie'sMum said:


> Oh yes. Not leaving anything to chance! :rofl:

No way! Never leave anything to chance. He's obviously a guy :bodyb: and doesn't understand the whole process!!! :rofl:


----------



## heavenly

SmallTownUSA said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> Well 7 cycles in and I am conceding and have ordered a CBFM. :witch: arrived today but unfortunately the monitor hasn't, so won't be able to use it til next month but am looking forward to actually having some sort of focus and direction, rather than guesstimates from mymonthlycycle. I have tried opks but can't ever get a positive on them.
> 
> :dust: to you all!! xxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Good idea, Heavenly! I've seen lots of positive stories on BNB about the CBFM working wonders for ladies trying to get PG. You might not be totally out of luck if your CBFM arrives soon. I was reading somewhere on here where somebody said that you can start all the way up to CD5, you can just program it in that way. But, I've never had one myself so I could just be spreading gossip... :shrug: Either way :hugs:!!!Click to expand...

Yes, some other lovely person on here told me I can use it up to CD5, so that is excellent news, thank you!!! :happydance:


----------



## Nibbler

Hi girls! 

I will be 35 this October and have PCOS. This is our first month TTC #1. 

I think the :witch: will get me by the end of this week though :cry:


----------



## nessie01

yah my hubbies spermies test came back as fertile...........so this will give him a great big huge "Im the man" feeling lol:rofl:
so now i no that hes good and that my FSH levels are good just the post ov prosterone test thing to do.............looking good and taking the stress of knwoing that i can and WILL get knocked up!!!!

so go you good thing:spermy:


oh am im flashing everyone cause this guy is sooooooooo cute have to use him lol :flasher:
hope everyone is doing well any signs of :bfp: for anyone Quail?


----------



## franm101

nessie01 said:


> yah my hubbies spermies test came back as fertile...........so this will give him a great big huge "Im the man" feeling lol:rofl:
> so now i no that hes good and that my FSH levels are good just the post ov prosterone test thing to do.............looking good and taking the stress of knwoing that i can and WILL get knocked up!!!!
> 
> so go you good thing:spermy:
> 
> 
> oh am im flashing everyone cause this guy is sooooooooo cute have to use him lol :flasher:
> hope everyone is doing well any signs of :bfp: for anyone Quail?

Yay Nessie that is AWESOME!!! I thought I had lost this thread...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## nessie01

thanks fran
nup still here lol.............hanging our for two week wait now!!! better get off and get some work done!!!


----------



## franm101

Enjoy!! :)


----------



## heavenly

How are all the lovely older yummy mummies to be - got a nice weekend planned? Lots of :sex: I hope. :happydance:


----------



## LoobyLou75

Hi girls!

I have come over from WTT. We were originally planning to wait till next month but DH has decided he's like to try a month earlier! :)

I am 33, 34 in 2 months. We are trying to conceive my 3rd, his first!


----------



## heavenly

LoobyLou75 said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> I have come over from WTT. We were originally planning to wait till next month but DH has decided he's like to try a month earlier! :)
> 
> I am 33, 34 in 2 months. We are trying to conceive my 3rd, his first!

Welcome hun! :dust:

I see we have practically the same cycle and CD!!


----------



## LoobyLou75

Thanks hun!

Oooh, so we do! :)


----------



## etoya

Hi I'm 35 and TTC#3, DD is 13 and DS 8.


----------



## heavenly

LoobyLou75 said:


> Thanks hun!
> 
> Oooh, so we do! :)

If you want a Team to put in your sig, why not join Team Fashionably Late? Its for Mummies to Be over 30. :happydance:

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-buddies/110765-team-fashionably-late.html


----------



## LoobyLou75

I'm try to conceive #3, does that matter?


----------



## quail

well ive started af so it wasnt meant to be so back to the drawing board.xx


----------



## franm101

quail said:


> well ive started af so it wasnt meant to be so back to the drawing board.xx

Sweety im so sorry...biggest hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::cry::cry:


----------



## heavenly

LoobyLou75 said:


> I'm try to conceive #3, does that matter?

No of course not! All welcome..well all oldies....:rofl:

quail - sorry to hear that hun, fingers crossed for next month! xx


----------



## Yvie

Hi ladies, back on the forums after a while! :) im 32 hubby is 37 and were on TTC #1, 5th or 6th cycle, I've had to skip a month here and there lol


----------



## Cupcake Queen

A 30's club! Hooray!!!

I'm 32, hubby 40. He has 1 child (age 6) from previous marriage. We have been TTC for about 5 months after a m/c last year. 

Have found out I have PCOS which doesn't help us and heading to hospital in 2 weeks for operation for endometriosis and to make sure that there is no scarring from post m/c infection I got that might be blocking tubes or something.

I am starting Clomid next cycle (currently on CD 24) and give that a go for a while before heading down IVF route.


----------



## LoobyLou75

I've joined!

Sorry to hear that, quail xx


----------



## lissaloo

hello everyone are you all ok any news ???? im in the tww so lets see what happens i hope i get a :bfp: before my 38th birthday in june !!


----------



## franm101

lissaloo said:


> hello everyone are you all ok any news ???? im in the tww so lets see what happens i hope i get a :bfp: before my 38th birthday in june !!

hey Lisa ~ Welcome to the 2ww!! Im on 7dpo so another 5 days till testing wahoo!!

Welcome to all the newbies :dust: to you all!! :)


----------



## heavenly

Cupcake Queen said:


> A 30's club! Hooray!!!
> 
> I'm 32, hubby 40. He has 1 child (age 6) from previous marriage. We have been TTC for about 5 months after a m/c last year.
> 
> Have found out I have PCOS which doesn't help us and heading to hospital in 2 weeks for operation for endometriosis and to make sure that there is no scarring from post m/c infection I got that might be blocking tubes or something.
> 
> I am starting Clomid next cycle (currently on CD 24) and give that a go for a while before heading down IVF route.

Welcome and good luck hun in your TTC journey. :dust: xxxx


----------



## quail

hi everyone thank you for your kind words well im on cd3 today seems such a long wait when your at the begining of a cycle.xx


----------



## urchin

ay up - I'm 39 and ttc my first baby. My partner is 24 and luckily, up for a child now if it happens (as I told him if he wants to delay at all, it's not likely to be me he's ttc with!)

we've been trying for 6 months, but only just decided to get a bit more organised about it.


----------



## lioness168

Good luck Urchin, I have my fingers crossed for you that all goes well. I am also tcc my first, I'm 35 and DH is 48. I am posting under LTTTC heading these days as it has been 12-24 months now. Just recently been going through tests etc.

Sorry to hear about the news Quail, I hope you get your :bfp: month soon.


----------



## lioness168

Hi Cupcake Queen. Welcome and good luck on your tcc journey. I have just recently found out that I had moderate endo without knowing that I did. They did a lap (removed endo while there), d&c, myomectomy and septum removal in the process. Still in recovery now. I am praying that we will be able to get our :bfp: in the next few months now.
:hug:


----------



## lioness168

lissaloo said:


> hello everyone are you all ok any news ???? im in the tww so lets see what happens i hope i get a :bfp: before my 38th birthday in june !!

Good luck lissaloo, I pray you get your :bfp: before your 38th b'day as well.
:)


----------



## lioness168

nessie01 said:


> yah my hubbies spermies test came back as fertile...........so this will give him a great big huge "Im the man" feeling lol:rofl:
> so now i no that hes good and that my FSH levels are good just the post ov prosterone test thing to do.............looking good and taking the stress of knwoing that i can and WILL get knocked up!!!!
> 
> so go you good thing:spermy:
> 
> 
> oh am im flashing everyone cause this guy is sooooooooo cute have to use him lol :flasher:
> hope everyone is doing well any signs of :bfp: for anyone Quail?

Hey Nessie, how is everything going? Sounds like DH is happy. Lets us know how you go with the investigations :)


----------



## babythinkpink

Hello,

Can I jump in on this thread? 
I am 36 and ttc baby no5, I had my coil removed last week, and hoping to start ttc this month.
I have 3 children from a previous relationship, and I have a daughter with my husband and we have decided to try for a brother or sister for her.

Not really mapped out my fertile time this month, I know I ovulate early from doing ov tests last time. I think its about next weekend, but am trying to remain calm and relaxed with ttc...yea right!

Hope to get to know everyone, it seems a busy forum so I thought i would start and read what happens next rather than scroling through past posts!

Take care all, 

:baby:thinkpink


----------



## LoobyLou75

Nice to see you here :)

You ov same time as me roughly...how long's your cycle?


----------



## babythinkpink

LoobyLou75 said:


> Nice to see you here :)
> 
> You ov same time as me roughly...how long's your cycle?

Hi,
I am regular as clockwork which helps lots! 28 day cycle, i think i ov early, more day 10 than later.

xx


----------



## moonmama

Hello! :howdy:

Great to see there are several of us ever so slightly older ladies! Very reassuring and it makes me feel slightly less mad for putting myself through this again! I'm 38, OH 41, we have a little girl together but would really, really like to have another together. We both have older children from a previous marriage.

I've had 2 miscarriages recently- both got as far as the 3 month mark. Only just got brave enough to try again, but if this doesnt work then that is definatly the end of my babymaking days- so keeping my fingers crossed!

:hugs:


----------



## LoobyLou75

Fingers crossed for you, moonmama :hugs:


----------



## heavenly

Welcome and good luck moonmama. :hug:


----------



## franm101

I have just made an announcement!!! :bfp::bfp::bfp: :):)


----------



## heavenly

Wow! That is brilliant news!!!! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LoobyLou75

Congratulations franm101!!!:happydance:


----------



## nessie01

wow congrads fran!!! thats great.........send some preggie dust this way!!!! you havnt beeen trying for to long either have you?


----------



## nessie01

hi lioness
im ok.............have to wait for the ovulation presterone test thing i think its 10 days post ov.have to ring the nurse to organise it.........but yes so far all tests have been ok.......once this last test is done i will then get all of the info sent to a infertility spec to help out.no doubt prob start on clomid or something..............but im PRAYING that i will have the best birthday pressie of all. as my birthday is june 2 and im testing end of May! please be postive!!! i so neeeeeeeeeeed a bay lol

how are you? sending you lots of baby hugs ((((((((((((((()))))))))))))


----------



## quail

congratulations fran well done.xx


----------



## franm101

quail said:


> congratulations fran well done.xx

Thanks Quail!! Im not believing it yet due to lack of symptoms :S


----------



## babythinkpink

moonmama said:


> Hello! :howdy:
> 
> Great to see there are several of us ever so slightly older ladies! Very reassuring and it makes me feel slightly less mad for putting myself through this again! I'm 38, OH 41, we have a little girl together but would really, really like to have another together. We both have older children from a previous marriage.
> 
> I've had 2 miscarriages recently- both got as far as the 3 month mark. Only just got brave enough to try again, but if this doesnt work then that is definatly the end of my babymaking days- so keeping my fingers crossed!
> 
> :hugs:

Sorry to hear about your mc's, so sad, and 3 months you just start to hope things are ok.
Good luck for ttc 
:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## SmallTownUSA

franm101 said:


> I have just made an announcement!!! :bfp::bfp::bfp: :):)

Congratulations! That's awsome news, especially when you were going to have to give up trying for a while. Go sticky bean!!!! :baby:


----------



## babythinkpink

franm101 said:


> I have just made an announcement!!! :bfp::bfp::bfp: :):)

Hi,

not been on here long so dont know your ttc story but a :bfp: is a :bfp: so very well done and wish you a happy healthy 9 months :happydance:

take care 

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## moonmama

Thank you for the lovely welcome ladies! Much appreciated!:hugs:

I wish every one else good luck with thier mission too!! xxx


----------



## moonmama

Hi babythinkpink, looks like you have a similar family set up to mine! How old are your children? :hug:


----------



## scrubgrub

congrats Fran. Moonmama, I'm TTC for number one. Seems everyone around me has gotten :bfp: including me twice...my husband's got the swimmers, I just can't seem to keep the bub. As you can see I'm on cycle 36, so maybe I'm :bfp: or maybe I'm just wacked from January's m/c. Either way... kinda hopeful, kinda scared.


----------



## babythinkpink

moonmama said:


> Hi babythinkpink, looks like you have a similar family set up to mine! How old are your children? :hug:

Hi Moonmama,

My children are 15, a step son of 14, then 9, 6 and 16months! Quite a collection! my eldest and stepson have each other, as do the 9 and 6 yr old, so just a play mate for lil bubs now!!
How about you? Sorry if u said and I missed it! 

:hug:

:baby:thinkpink


----------



## moonmama

Hi Scrubgrub- I'm so sorry for your losses, I really hope this is it for you- have you tested yet? Any idea whats caused the m/c's? The thought of going through it again is so scary! With mine they said it was probably my age!

Good luck and fingers crossed! :hugs:

babythinkpink mine are 20, 18, 16, 13, 10 and 2!! And my husband has 4 from a previous marriage too, so basically I know lots of people will think we're very greedy having such a large family already- but we only have one together and would love another between us!

:hug:


----------



## LoobyLou75

Sorry for your losses :hugs:

My oldest is 18 and my youngest is 14. I thought my baby making days were over but then I met my DH who hasn't got any and would dearly love one so here we are!


----------



## scrubgrub

Yeah, the first one was only at 7 weeks. And the second one was a missed miscarriage so it was too far along to do testing, but when they did the nuchal fold test and the blood work both came back with trisomy numbers really high, so just bad eggs as my husband says. His men are 2 years younger, and they don't go old like minie :) I don't take offense, I just punch him and tell him we shoulda started BDing 4 years ago.


----------



## babythinkpink

babythinkpink mine are 20, 18, 16, 13, 10 and 2!! And my husband has 4 from a previous marriage too, so basically I know lots of people will think we're very greedy having such a large family already- but we only have one together and would love another between us!

:hug:[/QUOTE]

Hi,
I know what you mean about the greedy thing! I feel i am being judged having lots of children when some people have one or two, but I feel that now I have the love and support of the love of my life and i want to share another child with him.
There are other things, a friend recently lost her baby and since then i know mine are a blessing, as would any more be, and if i can have another baby then i will!
I have not told anyone yet, why i came on here to talk baby!
Have you told anyone you are trying? When are your fertile dates or are you not counting just yet?

:hug:

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## quail

hi i know what you mean i have 9 children and trying to concive no 10 so i felt a bit unsure about coming on here as i didnt want to be judged but everyone is really friendly. im on cd7 and have nothing to report just waiting to o,.xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi Quail,:wave::wave::wave:
10 is a nice round number!!:happydance:
I was in hospital having my second baby and the lady in the opposite bed had baby no 10, i remember thinking no way!! I wondered why she was cooly sat there painting her nails having just given birth!!:laugh2:
Good luck!

I just looked up my chart and realised i have missed bd times this month, not too happy about that but it flew past, i thought it was this weekend but it was a few days ago, and dh got bad back so it will be a pretty tough task anyway! Gonna have to calculate next month and seduce him at right time, not like when i was 20 and at it constanly, sadly!!!:laugh2:


----------



## moonmama

Loobylou did you have to have a reversal or anything? My DH had to have a vasectomy reversal (5years ago) which was obviously successful as I've managed to get pregnant 3 times since! Your going to have quite a gap! The good thing is you have ready installed babysitters!:thumbup:

babythinkpink- thats exactly what I think- couldnt put it better myself! When I had my m/cs I really expected to have to defend myself and justify why I was trying for a baby when I've already had so many. Luckily the consultant was really understanding and has obviously heard it all before! 

Quail! Wow I'm in awe, do you have good pregnancies?! Do you have a huge house?! We have most of them on alternate weekends- the most of the time we only have five children living with us (only 5!!:blush:) but the times we have all 10 kids its pretty chaotic!

:hug:


----------



## moonmama

oh and forgot to say babythinkpink, sadly yes I am charting and saliva microscoping and opk'ing and getting totally obsessive and neurotic! My DH reckons all I need now is a white coat! :rofl: I was really optimistic last month but :witch: has got me now so its back to square one!! 

sorry to hear you missed your bd days!! you must be gutted! :hugs: xxx


----------



## nessie01

hi
must amit im a little bit envious of all the kiddies some of you have already..but please dont think im judging you i hope you get your :bfp: as much as anyone else on here.........and i no i will get mine too............and im thankful for all the support everyone gives me on these forums too.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## quail

hi moonmama i do have very easy pregnancies ,i have just had a extension built so i now have 7 bedrooms and 3 bathrooms and i need every one of them lol i dont normally have to try very hard to get pregnant but this time im not having much luck .xx


----------



## babythinkpink

moonmama said:


> oh and forgot to say babythinkpink, sadly yes I am charting and saliva microscoping and opk'ing and getting totally obsessive and neurotic! My DH reckons all I need now is a white coat! :rofl: I was really optimistic last month but :witch: has got me now so its back to square one!!
> 
> sorry to hear you missed your bd days!! you must be gutted! :hugs: xxx

Hi moonmama, 
I am really trying not to get obsessed, but I know being on here is only the first step to that!! 
It sounds weird but all the charting and stuff, its still down to luck! With my last dd i thought i had missed bd time and was sure i was not going to get pg that month and tested early and there it was!!
Last time i did ov sticks to check my times and thats how i know i ov early, also why i know i have totally missed it this month!

:hug:

Quail,
Blimey, got enough bedrooms!! We have a boys room and a girls room, at the moment, i have tried different things and they have had their own rooms but end up wanting to share, my 9yr old says he cant sleep on his own!

:hug:


Nessie, 
Good luck in getting your :bfp: at least there is plenty of experience here with all our children!!
There is lots of support here, its a real friendly place!

:hug:


take care


:baby:thinkpink


----------



## heavenly

Ladies with all the lovely children, don't ever feel guilty about wanting another one. You are obviously great mums with a lot of love to give, why shouldn't you want to keep on spreading the love!!

:dust: to you all. xxx


----------



## quail

hi i just wanted to say it really makes myday coming on here it lifts my spirits if im feeling down and everyone is great ,thank you.xx


----------



## lissaloo

wow i was reading back we have loads so kids between us quail omg how do you cope ???


----------



## moonmama

quail said:


> hi i just wanted to say it really makes myday coming on here it lifts my spirits if im feeling down and everyone is great ,thank you.xx

yes I totally agree its fab isnt it! xxx


----------



## babythinkpink

quail said:


> hi i just wanted to say it really makes myday coming on here it lifts my spirits if im feeling down and everyone is great ,thank you.xx

It is great, and i am so glad i found it here, i cant help looking if the laptop is left alone for a second!!

:thumbup:

And if your feeling down...:awww:

Just had to use that is so cute!

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## LoobyLou75

moonmama said:


> Loobylou did you have to have a reversal or anything? My DH had to have a vasectomy reversal (5years ago) which was obviously successful as I've managed to get pregnant 3 times since! Your going to have quite a gap! The good thing is you have ready installed babysitters!:thumbup:

I'd not been sterilised, moonmama, just said to myself no more after my son was born :)

I know, the gap is quite some but I'm still young enough myself and my DH doesn't have any so would dearly love one.


----------



## moonmama

I know what you mean Loobylou, although I feel more tired physically then I did when I had babies in my twenties - I think personally that I'm a much better parent now than I used to be. I'm much more calmer and I really appreciate all those little magic moments more than I used to before. I've never been a 'bad' parent but i'm aware that I dont take anything for granted anymore. Its as if the more you have to work to have them- the more you appreciate them! xxx

:hug:


----------



## LoobyLou75

I am expecting to feel more tired with no longer being as young but I have a better DH this time round so I hope it will be easier!! (Ex was a lazy git!)


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All,

I was discussing this earlier with lady expecting no 5, her other children range from aged 15 and down like me.
We both felt more ready now and more able to be mums than we did at 21, like has been said not that i was a bad mum, just that i am better now and life experience certainly has helped that.
I am also in the right relationship, at 25 i married and had 2 children thinking it was my only chance b4 i got left on the shelf!! Its madness now when i look back! (when i think i was that close to being sterilised, i had a merina coil instead, only because it would stop my periods and sterilisation wouldn't and am so glad i did)


I am pretty tired with my 16month dd but she is by far the most demanding and has only had a few nights sleep through since birth!
I found my morning sickness was the worst last time round too, but that may be a different Daddy, not looking forward to spending 9 months with my head down the toilet!!

Time to sleep now, while dd is asleep!

Bye for now!

:baby:thinkpink


----------



## SmileyShazza

Sorry everyone not been on for a while.

Congratulations Fran - tha's great news :)

I am keeping everything crossed that AF doesn't turn up for me. I'm still playing the waiting and guessing game as this will be my first cycle so not exactly sure when she should be making an appearance.

Am trying not to get too excited have been having lots of symptoms that match the early symptoms posted on the "Big Long Thread of Early Pregnancy Symptoms" thread in TTC forum though I know that some of them can be down to your body getting used to being without hormones.

Have been rubbing my lucky buddhas belly every day just in case! ;)


----------



## quail

lissaloo said:


> wow i was reading back we have loads so kids between us quail omg how do you cope ???

i dont really know how icope i think you just do but im more patient as ive got older and i think its harder with 2 than with 9 as they have always got someone to play with.xx


----------



## scrubgrub

My mom had 5 of us kids by the time she was 35. I remember looking at her and thinking how old she was, and now when I look at myself in the mirror, I just think, wow mom's with so many kids are amazing at such a young age.. so funny.. and you guys rock!

Just got back from the doc. The urine test said no pregnancy. As I'm flying tomorrow, they did a blood test and am calling me back tonight. They also did an u/s just to make sure nothing funny going on... said there is a cyst or the starts of an egg sac. Love that I have NO ANSWER what so ever and am now $40 poorer.


----------



## nessie01

hi guys well had my blood test pregestorone i think it was the post ov one!! so have to wait for result and then my doc will transfer info on fertilty clinic so that i can get underway lol!!!! heres hoping i wont need them and mr storky will drop of a pressie soon lol

when is every one due to test. Im next week


----------



## babythinkpink

:hi: how is everyone today?

I am stressing about symptoms aleady, having worked out we bd 5 days b4 ov and :spermy: can live for up to 5 days there is a slim possibility, I was going to get a bottle of wine tomorrow and chill the weekend, but now i am worried about that slim chance, then i wont be and will have wasted a chance to chill with a glass of wine b4 getting preggers!:loopy:

Nessie, 
Good luck, Lets hope mr storky deals with things and the doctor doesn't need to be helping!
:hugs:

Quail,
I find the more the merrier, the children do play together, and annoy each other, in equal amounts!! 
:hug:

SmileyShazza, 
Hello, and good luck 
:dust:

Thats me caught up with today

Take care all

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## moonmama

Hey Scrubgrub- that sounds promising?! fingers crossed for you!!:hugs: you must let us know if there are anymore developments! xxx


----------



## moonmama

good luck nessie! It would be great if you do catch without needing treatment- either way its progress! really pleased for you! :hugs:. I'm only cd4 so long way to go again :cry:

thinkpink I was having that whole glass of wine dilemna too before the :witch: came -I have made up for it again now though!!

Quail your my hero! - we have all 10 kids again this weekend, hence I am hiding in the my bedroom with my laptop and my glass of wine!!:thumbup:

:hug: to all xx


----------



## nessie01

oh bum.........i just crashed my little blue mazda this morning into a truck............im ok but my car is not!!!! bascally it was a truck slamed on bracks cause car in front did i slamed on mine but not quick enough!!! my pooooooooooor little car its feeling so sad, boohoo.........it got towed away and have to wait for assesment to see if insurance will repair or replace.........im hoping for replacemnt cause cars are never the same after repair............my first accident, shaken but not hurt!!!!! if i could have a drink i would but cant of course, cause past ov.......i soo need a drink thou............have to settle for my danedelion fake coffee
ness


----------



## franm101

Goodluck Nessie :)


----------



## LoobyLou75

Sorry to hear about your accident nessie and good luck!


----------



## quail

hoe you are feeling ok ness.x hope you get your car sorted out,i would have a glass of wine anyway. i do.xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Poor nessie, poor car! hope it all gets sorted out, i tried camomile tea, its relaxing but tastes s##t!! decided to have a cup every now and again, wean myself of coffee, which is decaf anyway, i just like it!
take care all
babythinkpink xx


----------



## nessie01

thanks everyone my little car is feeling sorry for itself lol.......
hay if you dont mind guys can you check out my chart below.............i did also mention this last week on chart stalkers............my post ov temps are really low and flat line.......im beginning to think tht there is no way that i cold be preggie this month cause my temps are way low!!! and last month they were definaly alot higher.....so im over the disappointment of thinking bubs for this cycle............does progesterone levels reflect your body temps after ov, jut wondering if anyone knows............i guess i will have to wait for blood test results..


oh just found this on internet not looking good!!!!!

Low Progesterone levels can be indicated by seeing temps close to, on or below coverline after ovulation through the end of a cycle. Even if ovulation was achieved, low progesterone levels make it very difficult to obtain successful conception. Low progesterone levels can be treated by seeking help from an OBGYN or RE specialist. Progesterone shots, pills, and suppositories are some of the ways Doctors may prescribe to increase this hormone. For more detailed information on Progesterone and its function please click on the the Monthly Cycle page link. 





anyway thanks everyone hope you are all doing well and having lots of fun baby making!!

ness


----------



## nessie01

aunt flo arrived today boohoo. i new my temps were to low..........here we again heres hoping we can get a private appoinmtne soon to fertility clinic for c for some fertility meds!
anyway two week wait and try try try again
hope you are all well


----------



## quail

sorry she got you ness fxd for next time. im cd12 at the momet just waiting to ovulate but im not sure about this cycle as i had an almost pos opk early in my cycle so not too sure as my temps ar quite high for pre o, temps so i guess well just wait and see.xx


----------



## LoobyLou75

Sorry nessie. :hugs:

I am 3dpo and very unsure as to whether or not we had sex at the right time or even when I ovulated so I am going to get some opks if we're unsuccessful this month.


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi,
Nessie, sorry the :witch: got you this month, glass of wine and chill for a rew weeks now! (I am starting to sound obsessive about the wine now, I am not really!!)

Quail, time to get bd in then ready for catching eggy!

LoobyLou, Good luck this months, fingers crossed!

Well I am cd 21 so :witch: due next week, feel like normal, symptom spotting like mad but so sure i missed it all so much there is no chance this month, i am almost willing next week so i can get on and start to try properly and not miss it!

Take care all

:baby:thinkpink


----------



## LoobyLou75

I know what you mean, babythinkpink. I have to wait 11 days for AF!


----------



## nessie01

thanks everyone......im starting again with a new positive month!! I had a progesterone test and was fine yah!!! wishing everyone :bfp: 
Im going to make sure we DTD lots this month as we were a bit slack this cycle so shouldnt be surprised that the :witch: appeared....
so anyway all good I know i ovulate and i no my hubbys swimmers are good and that i have good progesterone..........so all go!!
come on :baby: number one im a waiting lol
:hug:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Well the :witch: got me so it's back to square one.

Not overly suprised as that was our first month of trying and to be honest we really didn't do it enough plus I was estimating my cycle and it was slightly shorter than I thought so I think I may have missed my most fertile time by a few days.

So it's back to the drawing board which means more sex this month and seeing what happens :)

Good luck everybody!


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All,

Girl vs Boy!

I read that its the sperm determine if you get a boy or a girl. 
Girl sperm prefer cooler conditions so its boxer shorts for your man for a :pink: and pants for a :blue:!
Then I also read girl sperm is more resiliant so lives for longer, the male is strong at swimming but does not live as long....so, for a :blue: bd constantly over your fertile period so after and during ov, (the theory is the boy sperm swim stronger than the girls and beat the girls to the egg) 
and for a :pink: bd b4 you are fertile, up to 5 days b4 so by the time your egg is released the boy sperm has died just leaving the girls to fertilise the egg.

Well, I dont know if it really works or if its all old wifes tales but I worked out i used this theory and had the girls, where as the boys i just was activly trying for a baby each time rather than planning the sex af the baby! So i suppose it has made sense that it worked.

I tended to work it out after though rather than follow it!!


Anyway thought i would say while i remembered it!!

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## heavenly

Hey ladies.

Well first month of CBFM, I am 6DPO. After 7 months of trying, not really knowing when I was OVing, just going by trying from CD10 onwards, the monitor told me I am OVing 4 days earlier than I thought, so if I am not successful this month, be interesting to see what the monitor says next month!

:dust: to you all! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LoobyLou75

Sorry SmileyShazza :hug: I feel the same, don't feel we've done enough this month so will be more active next month!


----------



## moonmama

Hi all! 
Thinkpink- thanks for the gender stuff- but how about this: https://www.webwomb.com/chinesechart.htm- its supposed to predict the sex of your baby based on the age of the month when she gives birth and the month of conception! Think we should give it a try and see how accurate it is! 

I'm sorry for everyone who's been cursed by the witch- its such a bummer! I'm cd8 now and this bits so boring! Cant even do any constructive :sex:because its too early!

:hug: to all xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All,

SmileyShazza, Yes feel the same, didnt try hard enough this month, and miss judged it all too! 

Heavenly, I was the same b4, i tried then when i did ov tests i realised i was trying too late, to be sure to catch the eggy bd from day 7 evey 2 days til day 14, i recon that just about covers it!! Every day is supposed to make the sperm weaker or something, if you ov day 10 there is :spermy: waiting!!

Moonmamma, Its all interesting, if anyone desperate for one or the other it could be worth a try, I am not worried this time round, a girl would be nice as my two youngest are girls and they would all be in a little girly club! A boy would be nice, boy babies are lovely and my hubby and i have a daughter so a son would be nice, but as i say i am not worried either way, although i will find out if it can be seen, i know some babies cross their legs at scans and don't show!

:rain: today, I dont mind, the kids will be going mad if i dont put a film on or something, taking the girls shopping to tesco first get us out the house while the boys get up!

Time to go, kitchen filling up for breakfast!!

:hug:

:baby:thinkpink


----------



## nessie01

hi 
have read bout the gender stuff and chinese prediction but im after what i can get lol...
anyway going to make a huge effort this cycle to DTD from day 12 as i ov late....so im going for 12, 13, 14, 16, 17... i will miss one day for a break day 15 unless i get a positve opk or course!!!!! anyway good luck to all those getting close to testing
ness


----------



## moonmama

this chinese gender prediction stuff must be rubbish mustn't it? I mean what about when you have twins and its one of each?! One day if I've got nothing else to do rofl:) I must go back 20 years and work out for all of my 6 children if it got it right or not!!! 

:hugs:

Like you say though nessie- they are a blessing what ever comes xxx


----------



## LoobyLou75

moonmama said:


> this chinese gender prediction stuff must be rubbish mustn't it? I mean what about when you have twins and its one of each?! One day if I've got nothing else to do rofl:) I must go back 20 years and work out for all of my 6 children if it got it right or not!!!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Like you say though nessie- they are a blessing what ever comes xxx

Blummin eck, I can't remember that far back! I can remember the place and position for my DS but that's about it!


----------



## nessie01

cryingggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg:hissy::hissy::cry::cry::cry:
my hubby is away for the whole week that i ov..im crying i dont want to miss a month...how long can sperm last with pressed.i ov between 15-18 and we can DTD on the monday early morning before he goes which is day 15............if i use lots of preseed could the spermies last till the 18? Im so bummed out!!! as if im not stressed enough i miss the eggie completely........oh so unfair!!!...........can sperm live in the fridge lol!!!!
im not happy at all!!!!!!!!!!!! urg of all weeks....
what to do will i have a chance if we bed on the morning before he goes?


----------



## quail

i think you will still have a good chance ness as the sperm can live upto 5 days in the right enviroment.xx i am on cd15 still no sign of o, yet although idid have ewcm on cd9 and an almost pos opk so any ideas?


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All,

I must confess I have not looked at the chinese methods, I am not convinced that anything can predict the sex of a baby or that it is a very controlable thing, I just felt the one i mentioned has a bit of science and common sense behind it!

Well i started spotting today, sure sign :witch: is on her way, will be on by tuesday my due date, am pretty regular but seem a bit early this month.
I am glad in a way although was still thinking there could be a chance! 
It means i can start trying properly this month, get my dates sorted and cover all possibilities, and then if it doesnt happen this month i will get opks to pinpoint ov.

Have to go without much of a catch up I'm affraid, my son has his friend round and its tea time!

Take care all

:dust:

:baby:thinkpink


----------



## nessie01

hope ov is here soon for you quail
thinkpink...........sorry bout the witch!!! she is so mean!!!!

im praying hard that my hubby dosnet have to go away, but as we dont have children they are sending him away for the week, thats so unfair!!! we are trying to make a baby!!!, and getting penailised for not having them sux!! sorry but im still not happy!! lol i will get over it!!


----------



## franm101

Hugs Nessie! that is so unfair they penalise you for not having children!!! I hope you get lots of bd's in early and maybe you will ovulate a bit early?? xx


----------



## nessie01

thanks fran
i was over my rant and rave but then i got home to a message saying that our profile wasnt chosen by a mother to adopt her baby out ..........we are on th adoption list here locally as well becasue i had health issues that prevented us from trying, but now can try and still have our name on adoption list as back up.............all in all a bad few days bohoo.but after a cry im going to be ok, pick myself up and move on!! maybe someone will choose our profile next time or i could be pregs next month !!!!!!!!!!!
thanks heaps everyone be lost withour yah all

hope you are feeling well in your pregs fran and not feeling sick!! hugs


----------



## quail

aw :hug:ness.x well i think o, is around the corner as i had tons of ewcm yesterday soon be the 2ww again.x


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All,

Nessie love, everything happens for a reason, and the other side of things you will see that your profile was not chosen because the 'right' baby needs a Mummy and a Daddy and that may be adopted or you may conceive but it will all fall into place.

Its a sad truth that child free couples get the poor deal every time, wether thats child free by choice or circumstance...not for long though, you will have your family xx

Spermy lives ages love, its the eggy that is only ripe for something daft like 24 hours, spermy lives up to 5 days like quail says, and the right enviromment is in you! So if you just bd until he goes away and have plenty of sperm ready for your ov! 
I worked out my daughter was conceived way b4 i was fertile, i was fertile on the thurs, we didnt get a chance to bd til the sat by which time i had well missed my ov window, but had bd about a week b4, thus our daughter was conceived that week b4, as I know i was not fertile on the 2nd sat so she must have been conceived from sperm left there from the time b4 which was 5 days prior to ov, so you see it can happen!
What is crazy is i was doing ov poas to find out my fertile times which was day 10, which means in theory the ingredients for my daughter were there from cycle day 5!!


Anyway, still slight show that i am coming on but no cd1 for me yet, come on :witch: i know your coming so just get it over with so i can start trying!!!

Hope everyone ok, chin up nessie:hugs:, conceiving and pregnancy is the slowest time of your life, as soon as your baby is born it will be the fastest!

Good Luck quail, fingers crossed for you xx

:hug:

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## franm101

Aww Nessie! Its ok to feel own sometimes...im doing ok ta! Just starting to get some m/s yipee :):)


----------



## nessie01

thanks everyone im in better spirits today!!! and my birthday is on tues so have put a huge hint to my hubby that i want a breadmaker as im gluten free and want to make my own bread................i bascally spelt it out so hopefully he will get the major hint lol!!! you no how men are lol..
quial glad ov is around the corner how exciting
fran sorry but wots m/s not sure prob something basic and my brain is not working lol

babyinpink thanks you are right and i new that the baby has gone to a couple that dont have children and im happy for them really...........if we are meant to adopt then it will happen with the right baby and if we are meant to concive then that will happen to........so i fiqure that WE WILL have a baby sometime............but you are right it feels like forever when you are trying!!!! but watching my gorgeous freinds bubs grow i no that it goes so fast!! thanks heaps
praying for a good month for us all!!!!!!
ness


----------



## Sassy1

Hello, I am 36 and DH is 33, we are TTC our first together, but I have a 14yr son from a previous loser, oops, I mean ex, lol.


----------



## franm101

Haha m/s is morning sickness :)


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All,
Nessie, you really did spell it out now didn't you?? I mean taken him down the shop and said 'that one!' I am affraid it is what is usually required!!
Glad u feel better x

Franm101, My ms usually kicks in about week 5 til let me see oh yes week 40!! Hope you feel ok, and not too much sickness! x

Sassy, hi, welcome, :rofl: about the ex! Good luck in ttc x

Time to go, my 7am alarm call went off on time to take me downstairs to watch cbeebies!

Still no more sign of :witch: i thought i was coming on but had nothing since, not due til tues so not testing or anything unless nothing happens til wed, would be unheard of for me not to be on time but then ttc messes with your head and cycle!!

:hug: to all

have a lovely weekend 

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## quail

hi all well i think its finally o, time as my opks are getting darker ,just hate the 2ww though,hope eveyone is enjoying the sun.xx


----------



## lioness168

Hi guys, just thought I would pop my head in and say hi, long time no see. How is everything going with everyone? I have been going under the LTTTC area as its been awhile now and have progressed into more assisted sides of the tcc arena. I am still having acupuncture and TCM herbs since having had a lap/D&C a couple of weeks ago. I'm surprised to see that Quail and Nessie are still here :hugs:, thinking of you and hope things are moving forward for you both.

Hope to hear you get your :bfp: soon,

:hug:


----------



## quail

lioness168 said:


> Hi guys, just thought I would pop my head in and say hi, long time no see. How is everything going with everyone? I have been going under the LTTTC area as its been awhile now and have progressed into more assisted sides of the tcc arena. I am still having acupuncture and TCM herbs since having had a lap/D&C a couple of weeks ago. I'm surprised to see that Quail and Nessie are still here :hugs:, thinking of you and hope things are moving forward for you both.
> 
> Hope to hear you get your :bfp: soon,
> 
> :hug:

thanks lioness well im 1dpo so now in the dreaded 2ww fxd though hope youre feeling well.xx


----------



## katy1310

Hi, I'm Katherine and I've just turned 33. I've been married to Alan (32) since July 2005 and we are TTC baby #1. I'm starting to feel pretty down about it actually. It seems like there are babies everywhere I look...my younger brother and sister in law had a baby in December and she has PCOS and thought she'd have problems conceiving and they got pregnant really fast. I'm finding it quite hard since they had their baby. I am starting to worry in case it doesn't happen for us even though I know we haven't been properly trying for long. We've been trying on and off since June 07 but had to have a break while I was on antidepressants. We are trying really properly now and I want to be a mummy more than anything else in the world! Good luck to all of you, hope you get your BFP soon xxx


----------



## leelee

katy1310 said:


> Hi, I'm Katherine and I've just turned 33. I've been married to Alan (32) since July 2005 and we are TTC baby #1. I'm starting to feel pretty down about it actually. It seems like there are babies everywhere I look...my younger brother and sister in law had a baby in December and she has PCOS and thought she'd have problems conceiving and they got pregnant really fast. I'm finding it quite hard since they had their baby. I am starting to worry in case it doesn't happen for us even though I know we haven't been properly trying for long. We've been trying on and off since June 07 but had to have a break while I was on antidepressants. We are trying really properly now and I want to be a mummy more than anything else in the world! Good luck to all of you, hope you get your BFP soon xxx

Hi Katherine,

And welcome. Hope you get your BFP quickly too!


----------



## babythinkpink

katy1310 said:


> Hi, I'm Katherine and I've just turned 33. I've been married to Alan (32) since July 2005 and we are TTC baby #1. I'm starting to feel pretty down about it actually. It seems like there are babies everywhere I look...my younger brother and sister in law had a baby in December and she has PCOS and thought she'd have problems conceiving and they got pregnant really fast. I'm finding it quite hard since they had their baby. I am starting to worry in case it doesn't happen for us even though I know we haven't been properly trying for long. We've been trying on and off since June 07 but had to have a break while I was on antidepressants. We are trying really properly now and I want to be a mummy more than anything else in the world! Good luck to all of you, hope you get your BFP soon xxx

Hi,
Hello, welcome here where there is plenty of support!
Good luck in trying, 
:dust:
:baby:thinkpink


----------



## LoobyLou75

Welcome katy1310 :)


----------



## quail

hello all well ff has changed my od to today cd19 so good job i got plenty of bd in so gonna have one last go tonight for good luck.xx


----------



## moonmama

Hi all! :hi:Just catching up on whats been happening over the weekend! I was really looking forward to catching up- you prob think i should get a life!
:laugh2:

hi sassy and katy! 

Nessie sorry to hear you've been down :hugs:

I'm ov around now I think, had my pos opk- just waiting for my temps to shift! I think I peaked too early with :sex: getting really fed up with it now and struggling to keep things spicy enough so my DH doesnt feel totally used and degraded! :rofl:

thinkpink i;m impressed at your will power!

:hug:


----------



## LoobyLou75

Just 3 days to go till AF shows her face. The only symptom I have regardless of what happens is slightly sore boobies. I don't suffer from PMS symptoms much this week anyway, well I could be a snappy b***h if I thought about it!

I don't 'feel' pregnant so I guess it's not my month :(


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All,

Well as predicted :witch: is here, yesterday start so 1st June for CD1 that's easy!! No excuses for missing out this month!

Just want to curl up in bed and shut the world out, but got to go see a friend today, and take kids down pool b4 they go back to school tomorrow, will have to save feeling sorry for myself til tomorrow!!

Moonmama,
I remember trying for my youngest, after one attempt I asked a day later and got told 'i am not a machine':rofl: After ONCE!!!:rofl:
Dont care if he feels like a machine, what am I if not a baby makin machine!! Oh you can tel the :witch: is here i am being :devil:

Loobyloo,
I never feel pregnant its only the test I know for sure, and if i am late, as i am never late, I get all the same coming on symptoms, so you never know!!

Quail,
How are things, just waiting now??

Time to go, my youngest dismantling the house while i am on here!!

Have a good day 

:baby:thinkpink


----------



## LoobyLou75

:hug: babythinkpink. Fingers x'd this will be your month.

Have a lovely day. xx


----------



## nessie01

hi
how is everyone
im not well at them moment battling with pain from my three medcial conditions and the stress of TTC...........im going to the doctor on monday for some happy pills to help with the stress of medical issues and TTC...im a bit of a mess...:cry: I have researched antidepressents and the one i have been on before couple years back is ok in pregnancy...........i figure that at the end of the day im better being stress and less pain free TTC than complety stressed which makes it harder TTC..
anyway enought sad stuff i have good news to my hubby who was going to be away when i was ov, has been sent away this week.so he will be here next week when i ov :happydance: yah!!!!!!!!!!!

quail now the two week wait.fingers crossed for you

loiness how are you, yes im still here not giving up!!! am getting referal for fertility clinic thou as well, just in case!! 

thinkpink sorry bout :witch: i wish she would just fly away!!

anyway take care hoping june is a good month with lots of :bfp:
:hugs:


----------



## lioness168

Nessie, sorry to hear you have had a rough time of late. I haven't been in this forum for awhile so I am not sure what you've been up to. I didn't know you had three medical conditions...are you ok? I am happy to hear you are going to see a FS. Have you had any tests yet...bloods? HSG? Hope you have been getting some answers. Have you tried out any TCM or acupuncture yet?
I am currently recovering after a lap/hys/D&C/dye. Due back at work in about a week. Just kicking back and taking it easy so I heal up nicely.

Take care... I think of you and wonder how you are going.

Hows things with you Quail...anything new?

Hope everyone else is going well.
:hug:


----------



## nessie01

hi lioness
im ok i have pelvic floor dysfunction which is similar to endo in that it causes alot of pain.....i recive botox to treat it but i cant have any more treatment until after a baby as im not allowed to get preggie when have botox , so no botox till after i have a baby.also waitng for tests for SOD which is a bilary issue in stomach............and i have nueromuscular issues like chronic TMJ pain and fibro like pain.........so bit of a mess but im staying strong...im also going to stop working fulltime as i cant cope with all my issues and im going to work part time may 2-3 days week and rest my body and concetrate on ME ME all about me lol!!!!!!!!!!!

im going to get preggie thou!!!! 

have had basic tests and have passed ie FSH was normal, progesterone normal, hubbys swimmers normal...so i do ovualte so now just a waitng game and may need some help, them again might need no help and need to learn to be more pateint lol

how its going for you gald to here that you are feeling better after al your treatment!! now you can get on with ttc!!!!! 

ness


----------



## quail

hi lioness nothing to report from me im afraid i am very well at the moment how are you? im just waiting until i can test where are you in your cycle? hope you are well.xx


----------



## lioness168

Awww Nessie, didn't realise you had all that going on while ttc, how long have you been dealing with all this for? I can understand that it would be quite stressful. Its stressful enough ttc without everything else you're going through :hugs:. Good to hear you are taking some time out to look after yourself and I love your positive attitude, and the test results so far sound promising also. Are you still going to see a FS? 

As for me...still waiting for the :witch: to arrive after the op. Does anyone know how long it would take to get your cycle back to normal after a lap/hyst/D&C/dye? I have still been taking my bbts in the morning and not much is happening. If I didn't ovulate this month, can I still expect to get the :witch:? Any advice would be helpful.

Good luck Quail on your tww. I will keep my fingers crossed for you both (and everyone else here) on getting their :bfp:!!! As for me, well I'm out until my body recovers and my cycle returns.

:hug:


----------



## nessie01

hi lioness
i cant remember if you said if you were on angus catus or not as that should help to regulate your cycles. yes we are still going to go to FS as why not better now than finding out one year down the track that i need help!! i think im fine personaly but just impatient!!!!!!! i want a :baby: like now!!!!! lol

im ok its not all bad..........my pfd is treatable with botox and my stomach is fixable with a minor operation its the muscular issues tmj etc that are the worst, but there are people who have had babies with worst things than me....anyway i have heard that preganacy is fantastic for muscualr issues andd pelvic stufff cause the hormones relax your body............im teaching till the end of term which is another 4 weeks then two weeks holliday then im handing my notice in!!!!! yahhhhhhhhhhhhh i have already spyed a couple of potential new jobs for about 18-25 hours per week which would be fantastic...........i need to work a little cause otherwise i would go insane lol!!!
but if i get pregie this cycle then i wont hand my notice cause i will hang out till im about 20 weeks then stop completly as then i can get marternaty leave!!!

quail ohhhh the wait its so exciting yet stresful heres hoping :bfp:

now that my hubby is gong to be here next week, i told him on the phone tonite as he is away this week that be prepared for major baby making!!! day 12 is saturday for me so we are for it sat, sun mon tues wed thurs, fri!!!! to cover all my chances from day 12-19 bascally until i get a temperature rise!!!then we will stop.......... its going to be a mission havnt DTD this much since i was a young chick lol!!!!:rofl: we are both to old now lol we like our sleep!!

anyway :bfp: for june!!
:hug:


----------



## lioness168

What's angus cactus? My cycle is usually regular and predictable, just recently had a lap/D&C which I bled for for 5 or so days afterwards and stopped when I was due to start my cycle. So I am just patiently waiting to see when it returns. 

Good idea to see a FS, like you said, at least you'll know whats happening :), best of luck with it. Only 4 weeks until the end of term...not long. Sounds like a big decisions to change jobs, I hope the decision works out well for you. I find it hard making life altering decisions when I am stressed. 

Best of luck this month Nessie and Quail (and all the other ladies).... here's hoping you both get your :bfp:. Don't wear yourself out Nessie ;)

:hug:


----------



## moonmama

Hi all! 
3days post ov, horay!! No more organised :sex:!! Anyone else in 2ww? loobylou weren't you close to AF coming? It would nice if one of us has a :bfp: this month wouldn't it? 

BTW my DH calls this the old birds club- cheeky git! dont worry I chastised him appropriately- anyway he's older than me! 

:hug:xxx


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All,

Just finishing :witch: now, very easy visit from her this month, hope now thats the last of it for a long time and focus on getting preggers this month.

Hope everyone all ok, day 4, very easy to work out as its the 4th! Going to start bd this weekend just to get best chance at eggie catching!

moonmama, cheeky git your hubby, old birds, got good few years in me b4 I would accept I'm an old bird!! :tease:

anyway, time to get youngest ready for bed, usually bath time in our house, much easier with kids down swimming pool, shove them in pool shower and job done!

Take care all,

:baby:thinkpink


----------



## nessie01

hi guys
well we have appointment to see FS on the 9th july.$210 first visit!!.........hopefully be preggie this cycle lol............anyway at least i may be able to get on some fertiltiy drugs............we will go private for the drugs but we will be eligibil for free IVF in 12 months or so as we fit the public health free fertility treatment criteria you get two free IVF treatments here in NZ..........but the waiting urgggggggg........anyway in the mean time we can do the drugs llike clomid and whatever........

i so hope i get pregg this month thou!!!!!!!!!! oh im checking out a teaching parttime job next week.going for look around...........and i can bascally set what hours i want and what days so heres hoping its good and then goodbye fulltime work hello rest and looking after myself!!!

babyinpink you are going for it early but hay why not!!! bring on the eggie!!!!
may grab my hubby tonite to just in case!!!!!!!!!

ness


----------



## nessie01

oh lioness
angus catus/chase tree is the natural chinese type medicine that increases your fertilty, regulates your hormones and menstraul cycle and also helps with menstraul pain so may be great for your endo!!! my natropath put me on it and he says it is extremely effective lots of people on this board are on it..............you can get it from a natropath or just buy it online or at a healthfood shop.make sure its a good brand thou!!

i would derfinalty reccomend that you go on it!!!
ness


----------



## lioness168

Thank Ness, I am currently taking TCM herbs, I might chat to him about it. I like to make sure he knows whats happening as he hows how things react together etc, he's pretty good. The endo I did have (which I didn't know I had) the Dr has cut out and will not return, so I should be fine there. I think my situation at the moment is just due to the op. My hormones and everything else are usually fine and run like clock work. Thanks for support and the info :)

All the best with everything, wishing you the best on your ttc journey, hope you get your :bfp: sooner than later. As for me, I think I am just going to kick back for awhile and see what happens.

:hug:


----------



## quail

hi everyone well im 6dpo so hoping im pregnant this month fxd for everyone.xx


----------



## nessie01

i really hoope that this is your month quail then you can send on that good fertile energy to us lol


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All,

Rain today! Wanted to get washing done, and my tumble dryer smells of antiseptic when it gets hot, really don't know why, its not horrible just strange so i avoid using it!!

Nessie, 
I was born with some stomach problems and pregnancy seems to help, I was told it would make it worse but I think the baby bump pushes everything out the way for a while!
Yes I am trying early but i ov early, my fertile time starts next wed, with ov due round about friday, so making sure plenty of :spermy: about when egg pops out! 
The new job sounds good, wish you all the luck with that x

Quail, 
Still keeping everything crossed for you, well almost everything fingers and toes! :haha: x

Lioness,
My friend tried for 2 years to get preggers, and as soon as she said 'just going to kick back a while and see what happens' she got pregnant!! x

Well that's me for today, only day 6, bit longer and start baby making, it is fairly difficult due to hubby's bad back, so need to optimise when we can, I keep in mind sperm lives a while, so make sure its there for ov so wed is going to have to be a must!

Take care all, have great weekend,

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## moonmama

Hi all, 

Quail when will you start testing? I'm 5dpo and hoping to wait untill i'm due AF but unfortunately I have absolutely no will power! The tests whisper to me from the drawer telling me to do bad things! I try to ignore them but its no use they always win! :muaha:

Oh well better go back to work :hugs:

xxx


----------



## quail

monnmama i have tested today and got a really faint line so gonna keep testing everyday and hope it gets darker as im a bit prone to chemicals.xx


----------



## babythinkpink

OOhh Quail, Sounds promising! Keep testing! xx


----------



## moonmama

Oh wow Quail!! Thats early to get a pos isnt it! keeping my fingers crossed for you! Keep us updated wont you? :hugs:

xxx


----------



## quail

i will keep you all updated after i poas tommorow,thanks,girls.xx


----------



## nessie01

oh good lucky quail............and moonmama i would have tested by now i dont have to much willpower........

hay lioness im kinda cruising this time to.....i have to get medical tests at the end of june involving lots of morphine and xrays...........so if i do end up pregg this month it would be typical lol as then i wont be able to get the test to after bubs!!!!!! as my hubby said knowing my luck it will happen at the most inconvient time lol!!!!!!!!!!!!! i have ran out of opks so its jsut good ol sex until i get a temperature raise.........
good luck


----------



## nessie01

babyinpink
ihave heard that lots of medical probs get better when preggs fingers crossed that mine give my nine months of relief and excitement..........hay are you trying to do the sex a few days before ovulation then stopping to get a girl!!!


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi Nessie,
Well it has worked twice for me, so it is in my mind although we are just trying for a baby rather that a boy or girl!
I am trying to go with how hubbys back will hold out!! We started last night and he says mon, wed and fri will be fine (yay!!) and I ov about friday, fertile from wed acording to my fertility calender! So I suppose with that in mind then yes it does seem to be prior to rather than on ov, we shall see!! 
His back could go any time though so wed is the most important one! Would be gutted if we couldn't do it then!

My problems are usually gone way after birth, so fingers crossed that you would be the same, things go back differently after all that stretching!
Lets hope you get preggers b4 any thing else is needed, would be good, but if not at least you know your progressing on your baby road!

Take care

:wave: to everyone else xx

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## quail

well idid my test this morning and got another faint line but really faint,if you werent looking for it youdmiss it lol so just gonna keep testing ive stocked up on more tests,ready to go.xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Quail, 

Fingers crossed for you, keep testing! 

What is a chemical pregnancy? you said you were prone to them, is it an early loss where you get a bfp but it isnt a sticky one?
I worry about that happening, I have not bought any tests and dont really intend to til I am late, which i never am so I would kind of know.

Take care xx


----------



## franm101

OMG Quail!!!! Yay Im so excited for you!! A line is a line dont they say?? Why are you not confident??? :bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## quail

thanks franm101 ive done some more this morning and got a faint line line on a superdrug and a faint but thick line on a clearblue,so hoping its not nother chemical,and im 9dpo or i might only be 7 dpo and on ff my chart is triphasic,is this good?.xx


----------



## moonmama

Quail I think a pos at 9dpo is excellent! You still likely to get false negs that early on! I reckon congrats on the way- but will hold off til 14dpo if you'd rather!! :hugs:

xxx


----------



## quail

thanks,but yeah im gonna wait until i get to 14dpo to confirm if witch stays away i normally only have a 11day lp so will probably know soon enough.xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Just looked on a different site at a different ovulation calender and it gives me different dates, the one I looked at first said fertile wed/thurs/fri ov fri this one says thurs/fri a bit fertile, sat fertile, sun very fertile and ov mon, that is a clear 3 days different on predicted ov!!:shrug:
Going to try and keep all angles covered anyway!:winkwink:

Good luck quail, finges crossed til 14dpo, sounds good though:happydance:


----------



## NCmommyof3

Hi, my name is Jennifer and I am new to this forum. I am 31 years old, a mom to 3 great kids, David -7, Jordan-3, and Holly-2. I am TTC once again for #4. Crazy, huh? Used Clomid recently and followed directions, hopefully it worked this time. Supposed to take hpt next week. I hate waiting!


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi Jennifer, 
Welcome!
I am ttc no 5 and my doctor said 'are you mad?' I don't think so, just love my kids and want some more!!
Mine are 15, 9, 6 and 17months, a bit more spaced, was it difficult having only a year between your second and third?

Good luck when you test,

babythinkpink xx


----------



## moonmama

Hi Jennifer! :hi: If you are mad your in good company! I'm trying to conceive my 7th! Good luck with your hpt! we'll keep everything crossed for you! :hugs:
xxx


----------



## quail

hi jennifer im trying to concive my 10th so i dont think you are mad just yet,:rofl:mine are 17,11,10,9,7,5,3,2,11 months,youre in very good company here,good luck.xx


----------



## franm101

quail said:


> thanks franm101 ive done some more this morning and got a faint line line on a superdrug and a faint but thick line on a clearblue,so hoping its not nother chemical,and im 9dpo or i might only be 7 dpo and on ff my chart is triphasic,is this good?.xx

Yes yes yes!! Triphasic is excellent and a bfp at 9dpo with anything is good!! Never mind the clear blue one I have had many false positives with them so dont trust them anyways. Just wait and in a few days you will be getting lots of bfps on what ever you test with. Yay!! Congrats hunny :):) :hugs:


----------



## franm101

And oh my gosh Quail!!! I had no idea you had 10!!!! LOL you go girl! I have a long ways to go to catch up to you hehe :rofl::rofl:


----------



## quail

hi ,babythinkpink a chemical is when the egg begins to implant but dosent quite make it so you have an early loss normally around when af would normally show.xx


----------



## tashy100

Hi Girls

I am 38 - trying for number 3 after a gap - my other two are 13 and 10. Always found it really easy to catch before. 

Worrying now after reading loads about declining fertility after the age of 35 etc etc. - feeling fed up - got period today after cycle of temping and loads of shagging (sorry!) at the right time. 

Any advice would be most welcome.

Thanks


----------



## quail

well ladies my other lines must have been evaps as i got a bfn today but i actually think im only 8dpo not 10dpo so still keeping my fxd.xx


----------



## moonmama

Hi Tashy :hi:

I hope you dont have to wait too long! I'm 38 too, I know what you mean about the frustration of not getting pregnant straight away compared to how quickly it can happen when your in your twenties ! I think most of us here can relate to that!

:hug:xx


----------



## moonmama

Oh quail thats disappointing for you!! Oh well hopes not totally lost then! I'm 8dpo today too. Got a :bfn: this morning- but I was expecting it really . Fx eh? xxx


----------



## quail

yeah fxd when you testing again moonmama? im gonna try again in the morning im getting some cramps now which are a good sign for me as i dont have anything with af but i always get cramping when preggers so fxd .xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All,

Hi quail, thanks for that, i looked it up also, it is a worry, not all hopes lost yet though, so still keep everything crossed for you! xx

Hi Tashy, Welcome! good luck in ttc, just keep trying!! xx

Moonmama, how many dpo are you? Fingers crossed xx

Well its cd 9 for me today, planing :sex: cd 9 or 10, & 12, i ov early and dont want to miss that! From pior testing i ov cd 10, my doctor said thats too early and i dont but the poas said i do! My theory is if it takes til cd 15 b4 ov then :spermy: should hopefully still be about from bd on cd12.
Trying to keep it to a min with hubbys bad back! If we manage any more that will just be a baby bonus!!
If i miss it this month will get poas next month to check ov stop the guessing!



Well hope everyone ok, 

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## moonmama

Hi :hi:

I'll probably test again tomorrow Quail - I want to use up all my internet cheapies because the stuff I've read about evaps has really bothered me! I always thought a line was a positive even if it was very faint!! If I can still be arsed to go through this again next month I'll invest in some decent tests! Good luck for your test tomorrow!

I'm 8dpo thinkpink- same as Quail! I feel totally drained with the 2ww this month- or maybe its just pmt?! We'll soon find out! Your poor husband and his back! You are going to have to be quite inventive in bed to stop him locking completly!:rofl: sorry!

:hugs:


----------



## quail

keep me updated tommorow moonmama and i will let you know too fxd.xx


----------



## nessie01

hi well just had a huge temperature increase today so i think i pretty much have ov and now the wait!!!!!!!!!!!! we have timed the dead well so heres hoping


----------



## quail

good luck ness.xx well i couldnt resist a poas tonight and i got a faint positive on a ic and a clear blue but they were clearly there no way an evap but cold be another chemical so just waiting for it to get darker hopefully.xx


----------



## nessie01

ohhhhhhh its getting exciting quail!!!!!


----------



## quail

i have also done 3 this morning all with faint lines on them ive tried to post a pic but it keeps saying that it is to large anyway round this? moonmama any news yet.xx


----------



## quail

ive just done a frer faint but defo bfp but im gonna see if they get any darker before i get to excited.xx


----------



## tashy100

:bfp::bfp:

Keeping my fx for you xx


----------



## moonmama

hi girls!

wow quail! thats fab congrats!! mine was a neg i'm afraid, really disappointed but it cant be helped I guess :cry: On ff looks like most people do have a pos by 9dpo so I'm not expecting it to change!

Good luck Nessie! Your temps really have shot up havent they? I think this 2ww is the most nerve wracking bit!

:hug:


----------



## quail

aww really sorry moonmama:hugs::hug:its not over till the witch shows though.fxd.xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All,

Quail, sounds hopeful xx:wohoo:

Moonmama, still early? Like quail says not over yet!:hugs:

Nessie, good luck!:happydance:

Well ov due within next few days, had a pedicure today in effort to stay relaxed about all the baby making thoughts!!:coolio:

Take care all

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## franm101

Yay Quail!!!! :bfp::bfp::bfp: I knew it!!!! Congrats again :):):)


----------



## quail

thanks franm101 did you really think it would turn into bfp? i till need to see them get darker though,also why a pos on frer but neg on superdrug when there supposed to be 10miu? how are you feeling ? how many weeks are you now?.xxxxx


----------



## fizz63

well i am very new to this website. i am 37, almost 38 and my partner is 47. we have only been trying to conceive for a very short time (due to various complications ...) despite being together for 14 years. Having looked on the web, i feel very down on my chances of getting pregnant. 

is there anyone out there who can give me success stories. i know that fertility for women declines after 35 but with my partners age as well, i am feeling rather low on our chances .... and my OH doesnt want to be still trying when he is 50 ... 

both of us have had tests done which have come back ok but i just wondered if there are any old parents out there that can make me feel slightly more positive ...


----------



## fizz63

i have only just started trying to conceive but after reading the web, i am rather down on my chances. i am almost 38 and my partner is 47 and i am concerned that with my age and his, we are very unlikely to be able to conceive. 

we have both had tests done and everything is showing as ok, but i just wondered if there are any success stories out there with couples of similar ages to us, that might make me feel slightly more positive.


----------



## FutureMommy

I'm 30 years old, TTC#1. Had a mc on Dec. 13, 2008 at 7-8 weeks. :( Finally sought out a Fertility specialist last month. Work up is great. Tubes are open. Uterus is beautiful. LP may be short. Using Prometrium 300 mg a day. Trying to stay positive. Praying this works!


----------



## 2ndTimeAround

I am 33, husband 34 and this is our 2nd time TTC. We live in Arkansas and I have a beautiful daughter who is 6. We have been try again now over a year and I am on a higher dose of clomid 100mg. I have been ov so we just have our fingers crossed that it will come sooner than later. Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## nessie01

hi fizz

i have just turned 38 and my hubby is 40 we are ttc our first like you i had to wait because of issues well medical stuff and im on a variety of medications which im have been told are fine in preg...........anyway i went throu that stressed out stage after i like you read way to much on the interenet and thought that its impossible but now i am going to get preg and am excited!!!!!!!!!! it will happen!! have you thought about a little fertiliy help.my tests have come back fine and my hubbys is fine to, but we are goig to fertiliy spec to give us a helping hand weather that is by clomid or IUI or whatever!!!
anyway dont give up we haved a few good years left yet lol
ness


----------



## fizz63

thanks nessie01. i have stopped reading about it on the net now coz it was depressing me too much. You just cant help but worry that it might not happen ... or how long it will take, when you are slightly older and i regret so much that i didnt try when i was alot younger (but you cant think what if i guess) 

we have both had tests done and everything has come back fine ... so that is a good thing. 

all the best to you. good luck !


----------



## babythinkpink

Hello all,

Hi to all newbies on here, 2ndtime around, Future Mommy and Fizz, hope you get your bfp's soon!

Fizz, 
It is not easy to relax and go with the flow when you are trying to get pregnant but if you can try to it will help!
You can go with gentle nudge and things that help conception, like knowing when you ov.
Don't look on the internet, it is full of horror stories and its only more things to stress you out, theres a few baby making years left in us yet!

FutureMommy,
Sounds like everything is right for you, just a matter of when now!

2ndtimeround, 
Again just a matter of time! 

Well cd 11 for me, no usual physical signs of ov yet, just need to keep bd'ing make sure i am ready for it!

:wave: to everyone, 

Quail any more news?


Bye for now

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## quail

hi thinkpink still getting faint lines but there not getting any darker yet but im still only 10dpo so im hoping they will darken soon if not then it may be another chemical .how are you?


----------



## babythinkpink

quail said:


> hi thinkpink still getting faint lines but there not getting any darker yet but im still only 10dpo so im hoping they will darken soon if not then it may be another chemical .how are you?

Fine thanks Quail, just bored already and pre occupied with getting a bfp even though I am trying not to be! We are away on holiday soon so that will keep me busy, I am due on a day after we get back so that should keep me away from poas's til i get back! (I say that and know i will be itching to test)

My hubby is funny, he is trying to get as much bd in this week so we don't have to be trying while we are away, bless they just don't get this do they, oh well I am enjoying trying so may keep it to myself I can only get pregnant a few days in the month!! (I have said when i am fertile but i think men just don't listen!!)

Take care and fingers still crossed for you, 
How long have you been trying? 


:baby:thinkpink


----------



## quail

ive been trying since nov but i only just stopped breastfeeding then so my cycles were abit out ive only really had about2-3 normal cycles.xx


----------



## quail

well looks like af is showing started spotting this eveningso think i will be on in full force tommrow


----------



## nessie01

oh bummer quial!!!!!!!!!! xxxx

i got my first conception chance of FF as high!! lol i manage to get good but this is my first high!!! go spermies go go go!!!!


----------



## moonmama

sorry Quail :hugs:- thats awfull- but are you sure its not implantation spotting? have your temps plumeted too? 

I'm spotting and my temps have taken a nose dive so I'm not far behind you. I dont know how old your children are- but I think I prefered it years ago when I had my first children and you couldnt test untill AF was late, at least you never had this disappointment then did you?

Take it easy xxx

:hug:

Hi to all new girls!:hi:


----------



## quail

i agree moonmama i think its better waiting until your late but its too tempting now isnt it,with these early tests ,i think its witch as its bright red but at least we will be on the same cycle next month ,how long have you been trying for? i never had to try with my others i dont like all this trying its too hard,ive never had implantation spotting before so i dont think i would get it now would you?.xx


----------



## moonmama

quail said:


> i agree moonmama i think its better waiting until your late but its too tempting now isnt it,with these early tests ,i think its witch as its bright red but at least we will be on the same cycle next month ,how long have you been trying for? i never had to try with my others i dont like all this trying its too hard,ive never had implantation spotting before so i dont think i would get it now would you?.xx


:hi:quail, been trying for a year, but been pregnant twice since then but lost both pregnancies around 12 weeks. The M/Cs are a new experience too- I never had them with my last batch of babies! (sorry!) they have attributed them to my age! So I'm scared about m/c too IF I get preg again. I'm not enjoying this trying at all! Its so stressful, I think I really took my fertility for granted in the past! :hugs:

xxx


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All,

Moonmamma and Quail,

I am not testing til i am at least due on, as the chemical pregnancy thing is too dissapointing and i am sure i have had it in the past just been late and not tested then had a really bad af.
I have a friend who is 38 and after 2 had a real struggle to conceive, and had a few false poss, and complications than needed her to see a specialist who has just said 'age'
I had a mc with my very first (I was 20) and then carried on to have the others.
My youngest daughter is my first with my hubby and I was told it is like having your first because it is your first with that genetic make up, and although my pregnancy was pretty much the same, if not sicker than the others, my others were all overdue, but my waters broke a day b4 due date with her.:happydance:

Moonmamma, 
That is awful mc at 12 weeks just when you are thinking you are in the clear, It is a really stressful 9 months, i worry from start to finish and that worry just gets worse to the end of the 9 months!:sad2:
Hope its all ok for you this time, :hugs:

Quail,
I can see from the ages of your children that you have not had a problem conceiving, I never have either, I know very little about charting or any of that i have been lucky enough that its just happened.
I have had implantation bleed in the past but it is just a tiny amount.

Well i am pretty sure i am ov'ing today, ewcm would suggest. So as we bd last night and have been bd'ing every few nights til then i think that is enough and there should be something waiting to catch the egg! Then the horrible waiting time starts!! (may just try and get a few more bd in over weekend just to make sure!!!)

Time to go, spuds to peel for tea!

Take care all, hope everyone ok

:baby:thinkpink


----------



## moonmama

Thanks thinkpink :hugs: I just hope there is a next time- I think AF is going to get me tomorrow- I've got all the signs so it'll be back to square again! :hug:. I totally agree about the early testing- its really shocked me just from 'lurking' on bnb threads how many girls get + followed very shortly by -. It must be so soul destroying!

xxx

ps has any one got any good news?!:haha:


----------



## nessie01

hay guys posted on main site to but im havign this brown old blood like discharge spotting like before you get your period i started a little before ovulation but its got a little heaver after its day 4po and stll spotting any ideas? im going of angus catus to just in case its that..............i have myappointment with FS 9 july so will ask then as well. a little scared thou
ness


----------



## babythinkpink

Nessie,
Can't be much help sorry, just wanted to reply you! could be angus cactus? Could just be an odd month? 
I had spotting all through the month a few months ago for no reason and the next month it stopped?
Hope you find out soon, 
Take care
:hug:
:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## baby1moretime

Hi ladies, im new to this site,i am 31 partner 35 i am a mum of 3, i have been with my partner 9yrs and we want to try for baby we are starting this mth, i caught easy with my last 3, but different partner this time,he cant have kids so going to ai, so i am now learning about charting bbt etc, gosh was so naive this is all new to me! So i am hoping that i am ovulating on July 3rd so ai then and fingers crossed,Cervix changes throughout mth too!!!we want to try for boy, not desperatly but would like to sway the odds a little if we can, so i heard you have to ia on the day of ovulating for boy, anyone tried and it worked or is it just plain codswallop!?


----------



## moonmama

hi babyonemoretime!:hi:

No idea if it works or not- but good luck! 

:hug: xxx

Nessie that sounds a bit odd- glad your getting it checked out anyway. Mid cycle spotting is usually hormonal isnt it? I dont know anything about agnus castus i'm afraid xxx 

I'm still waiting for AF- she's dragging her heels- She's almost here but not quite! just on about 4th day of spotting and :bfn: Just wish she'd bloody hurry up! Anyone got any news? xxx


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All, 

Hi moommamma, no exiting news here, just waiting really, in 2ww now!

Welcome baby1moretime, Yes I hear it is possible to encourage certain sex babies, and I have used this method in the past to conceive girls, by bd'ing b4 ov and its worked both times, now it could be coincidence but i had 2 boys first so who knows!!
Good luck with ttc, It must be very different for you, a whole new ball game!! 


Time for bed, I am tired!!

Take care all

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## jonnanne3

I have been here for a while but this section is fairly new. I am 37 and my dh is 32. We have been together 9 years. I have 3 children from a previous marriage (dd 20, dd 18, ds 16) and he has none but has raised mine as if they were his own. I had a tubal reversal in April 2007. I have had 3 mc's since then. I am currently on my 4th round of Clomid. I do ovulate on my own, but giving my age, I may need that little boost to help produce some strong ones! :blush: I go to my fertility specialist on the 23rd to discuss the option of iui. Good luck ladies and I hope we all get our sticky :bfp: very soon! :dust: to all!


----------



## quail

hi all really boring here cd5 o, seems ages away i dont o, till cd19 might start bd around cd10 any news from anyone?.xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Quail, 
you ov late, do you have a long cycle?
Boring here too, in 2ww now, assuming I ov when I thought! Oh well, to be honest never had so much bd'ing! so enjoying the trying!! Poor hubby his back is knackered this month so best let it rest!!!

Hi Jonnanne,
Sorry to hear about you mc's, hope we are all announcing our pfp's soon!

Hi Everyone else!:wave:

:dust: to all

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## quail

my cycles are only 28-30 days but i just o, late.xx


----------



## babythinkpink

quail said:


> my cycles are only 28-30 days but i just o, late.xx

Funny isnt it, I ov early, do you think that makes the baby any older? my last was on time but looked late with her dry skin!
I suppose it must make a difference! 
It feels like forever in the 2ww, and I start thinking did i do enough! Even though I really know i did all i can!

:hug: xx


----------



## quail

what cd are you on babythinkpink?


----------



## babythinkpink

CD 17, I ov around 10, we bd 6, 9,11, then hubby back went! xx


----------



## quail

awwww good luck.xx im still waiting to o, wish i o, early.xx


----------



## babythinkpink

At least you know you ov, was just noticing cd thread of 80+ days, that must be a nightmare!!:hissy:
I am lucky my cycle is regular and easy to follow! :happydance:
My pregnancy's are really sick, my last was the worst, I piled on the weight and was sooooo very sick every day morning noon and night!!
How are your pregnancys?


----------



## quail

i am also really sick feel like crap for about the first 4-5 months also get veeery tired.xxhow old are you thinkpink if you dont mind me asking lol.xx


----------



## babythinkpink

:rofl: I dont mind you asking!!
Am 36! 
How about you? I think most my friends trying for babies are about the 38 mark, and they are having ttc and mc problems, it worries me!
I have always conceived easily b4 so thinking possitive this month!


----------



## moonmama

Hi all! :hi:
i'm back to cd4 again - but really not feeling confident at all this month. Like you I keep hearing about the older women having problems conceiving and having miscarriages (I've had 2 in last year) I'm wondering if it is actually likely to happen again or not! I'm going to have some acupuncture next week to see if that helps, it was pretty good for my horrendous morning sickness last time so worth a try. Any one else tried it for improving fertility? 

:hug:xxx


----------



## quail

im 35,thinkpink i also worry about my age causing misscarriages i have already had 4 at varius times but that was a few years ago and i caught really easy with my last one who is 11 months so im hoping it wont take to long.i have been trying for about 9 cycles but i was breastfeeding so ive only really had 3 normal cycles so im hoping thats why i havent caught yet.xx


----------



## Curlywurly

sorry, posted in wrong thread....


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All,

Have no access to internet for week from tomorrow now ahhhhh!!

Quail, 
I am thinking happy possitive thoughts, i am a great believer in it helping!! Sure you will be fine, they do say breast feeding can stop conception happening I expect that is what it is til now.
I cant imagine how it must feel to spend so much time feeling so crap! I thought 5 pregnancies of being sick is a bit mad! I forget how bad i get!xx

Moonmamma, 
Its worth a try with acupuncture, spoke to a lady who did hypnotherapy and she made me feel pretty confident that it can help in morning sickness, trouble is she made me believe i was strong enough in character to help myself, so going to try non sick thoughts!xx

will catch up on here in a week, when i will be able to test!!

take care all

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## nessie01

ho hum waiting waiting lol


----------



## meandmyfive

hi everyone i dont know if im posting in the right place as i am new to this site:blush: but i thought i would introduce myself, my name is jo i have 5 kids and we are ttc #6 will be testing on 23 june!


----------



## franm101

meandmyfive said:


> hi everyone i dont know if im posting in the right place as i am new to this site:blush: but i thought i would introduce myself, my name is jo i have 5 kids and we are ttc #6 will be testing on 23 june!

Hi Jo! Im Fran mummy to 5 and now expecting #6! I hope your ttc journey is short :)


----------



## franm101

Hey ladies! Hows everyone doing?? 

Quail im sorry last cycle wasnt succesful afterall!! Best of luck this cycle xxx

Im doing ok...had really bad m/s but it has eased some now and ofcorse I am worrying. Have a scan on Thursday which I am some what nervous about but at the same time cant wait :)

Hugs all around xox:hugs:


----------



## meandmyfive

Hi Jo! Im Fran mummy to 5 and now expecting #6! I hope your ttc journey is short :)[/QUOTE]

hi Fran congratulations on #6 :yipee:what age are you kids? i have 2 boys 9 and 7, 3 girls 4, 3 and 20 months


----------



## franm101

meandmyfive said:


> Hi Jo! Im Fran mummy to 5 and now expecting #6! I hope your ttc journey is short :)

hi Fran congratulations on #6 :yipee:what age are you kids? i have 2 boys 9 and 7, 3 girls 4, 3 and 20 months[/QUOTE]

Hi again jo! thanks :)
We have 4 boys aged 13,10,8 and 4 and 1 little miss aged 3 :)


----------



## moonmama

Hi Jo! I have six and I'm ttc no 7! Been trying for year now though and had 2 miscarriages so still hoping it'l be third time lucky. Mine are 20, 18, 16, 13, 10 and 2. Good luck with your test! FX for you

:hugs:

xxx


----------



## quail

hi all well myb opks are starting to darken slightly so hoping ill get a pos in the next few days and if i do itll be my first normal cycle since stopping breastfeeding so fxd.xx hi franm101 hoping all is going well.xx


----------



## meandmyfive

moonmama said:


> Hi Jo! I have six and I'm ttc no 7! Been trying for year now though and had 2 miscarriages so still hoping it'l be third time lucky. Mine are 20, 18, 16, 13, 10 and 2. Good luck with your test! FX for you
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> xxx

:hi:moonmama that must be hard having 2 miscarriages and ttc for a year :hug: hoping for a :bfp: for you this month! GOOD LUCK


----------



## quail

hi all wellcd14 and still no pos on a opk i had a bit of spotting yesterday and this morning so im hoping that it might be leading to ovulation.xx


----------



## moonmama

:hi:
Hi Quail! I just looked at your chart- did your period really just last one day?! Hope you ov soon- I'm in the 'amber' phase at the moment I think, day10 but warming up if you know what I mean!:blush:! looking forward to my acupuncture session tomorrow anyway!

Hey Jo! did you test yesterday???

How is every one else? 

:hug:


----------



## meandmyfive

hi moonmama i did a test and got a :bfn: then i got my period a few hours later:cry:


----------



## moonmama

Oh! Sorry to hear that Jo! Lets keep fx that this will be your month instead!:hugs:


----------



## nessie01

the witch has turned up thnk goodness cause i was worried because its been a long cycle for me...........son now start again........2 weeks until fertility specilist visit!!! yah


----------



## moonmama

DAMM that witch!! sorry to hear that ness- it was looking good for a while wasnt it? hope your appointment is helpful! xxx
:hugs:


----------



## quail

well ff says i o, on cd15 but i never got a pos opk and have also been spotting for a few days any ideas ladies?


----------



## nessie01

hi quail
i had spotting like you to in this cycle but i think its because of the vitex............i have been on it for a few cycles and i was before i started a regualr 28-29 day girl and now im all over the place since i started vitex and have had spotting and late cycles which i never had before..............so i have stopped and did some research and found that vitex can cause all sorts of issues for people with regualr cycles and although it helps some people and can really mess others up.........so no more for me i will see if my cycles go back to normal!!! are you on vitex/chaste tree


----------



## babythinkpink

Hello everyone, 
Back now, had a lovely week away, had fab weather!

Well cd 28 today, so :witch: due today, did a :bfn: a few days ago, as i havent had the usual 5 day spotting b4 she shows.
Thinking because of the :bfn: it cant be my month, but then no :witch: and i am usually spot on my date, dont feel like i am going to come on either.
The test was supposed to be one for after due on date and i did it b4 but thinking it would have picked something up.
Just waiting really to come on, if i dont by tomorrow will test again but the tests are usually pretty accuate so not much hope.
If cd 1 does come around def doing opk's this month!

Hope everyone ok, hello to meandmyfive and welcome!


Take care

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## moonmama

Hi thinkpink!:hi:
nice to have you back! what a pain for you! I know the feeling- once you get the :bfn: you just want AF to hurry up, but at the same time you hang on to that glimmer of hope!! what are your temps doing?

Nessie- i didnt have pos opk until I changed my opk's to the more sensitive 20miu ones and started testing twice a day (2 and 10ish) so i didnt miss the surge. what sensitivity are you using?

:hug:

xxx


----------



## quail

hi everyone do you think i could of missed my surge as i was using the 30miu instead of the 20 miu that i normally use ihave also had spotting just once a day for the last 6 days i dont get a true pos with the 30 miu only the 20 miu any ideas ladies?


----------



## moonmama

Hi quail:hi: I rarely got pos on opk untill i changed to 20miu ones and even now they aren't amazingly dark- just enough to know that its a surge for me. Did you get enough BD in?! I wonder if its something that happens to us slightly older ladies???

:hug:


----------



## quail

hi moonmama ive done a bit of bd but just dont know when i should have/be doing it would you take a look at my chart and tell me what you think,thanks


----------



## babythinkpink

:wave: all,

Well still no :witch: and another :bfn: so all hope this month is gone now! 
I am never late but as soon as I am ttc my body messes me about, like not spotting this month and being late. 
I suppose I must think myself into the changes! 

moonmamma i dont do my temps, i just went with an ov calender and signs like ewcm, and bd all the 'right' times.
I am going to get some cheapie ebay opk's now to check i am ov'ing, I remember b4 it was not a clear result with the opk but a show of a faint line was about as good as it got and showed something was going on.
The opk's can give me a half way poas to concentrate on!! 
I can't do any of it til the :witch: shows anyway!

Its a case of pick yourself up, brush yourself off and start all over again!! 


:wave: quail, :wave: nessie xx

Take care 

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## quail

:hi:thinkpink and moonmama well i saw the doc today and she said the spotting is o, bleeding but i still dont know when/if iveo, yet so will have to cary on bd just in case.xxx


----------



## babythinkpink

quail said:


> :hi:thinkpink and moonmama well i saw the doc today and she said the spotting is o, bleeding but i still dont know when/if iveo, yet so will have to cary on bd just in case.xxx

Yes, if in doubt just go for it!!! xx

:hug:


----------



## moonmama

Hi all!:hi:

Hi Quail, I cant make up my mind from your chart if day 12 is ov or day 18! I guess you'll see if its day 18 because those temps should show a sustained rise. Hope you still in with a chance this month either way! 

I'm 3dpo again and feeling really weary with it all 

thinkpink i would def recommend temping too- its a brilliant way of seeing when you can ease up on the :sex:. In fact I think its more reliable than the opks. 
:hugs: xxx


----------



## nessie01

hi quail
had a quick look at your charts i think you ov 18 only case i looked at your other charts and you seem to go up to aroun 36.5 after ov so time will tell............in any case you have obvoiulsy dtd both times so you should be covered good luck!!!
oh question to for you girls sorry if tmi but are your periods clotty?


----------



## curlew

Hi folks

Wondering if I could join you. I'm fairly new to B&B and am currently trying for a bambino with my partner.

Bit of background partner is 41 and I am 40. I have a 5 year old son by my ex-husband and partner and I have been together for 2 years. Previously had two missed miscarriages in 2003 before I had my son and had an ectopic diagnosed early this year in March 2009 which ended with my left tube being removed.

I have always been quite lucky in the past with getting pregnant but have a problem holding on to my little beans. My cycles are also a bit erratic at present as the first one since my ectopic was 28 days, cycle 2 was 26 days and the last one was 25 days. Am going to start charting this month to give us a better chance with my cycles being a bit dodgy and also with only having the one tube now.

Hoping to get to know you all a bit better. CD1 for me today.

Good luck to all.


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi Curlew, Welcome, hope you get your bfp soon, and its a sticky one!:hug:

Hi everyone else,
Well cd 31 today, unheard of for me, i am a 28 day girl, always! and bit fed up that the :witch: is not showing when I know after 2 :bfn: it is not my month, just want it all to hurry up so i can start trying again!

Just a quick hello anyway, hot and fed up!!

Bye for now

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## nessie01

sorry thinkpink!! the witch can be unpredictable at times and she is so anoying!!! but i was also glad to get mine after i was late and knew that i wasnt pregg cause you just want to start again asap.............maybe july is our month!!!


----------



## nessie01

hello curlew
im 38 ttc #1 hope you get a bubs soon........


----------



## quail

hi everyone well my cycle seems totally messed up this month im on cd22 and still havent o, so dont know whats going on hope you are all well.xx thinkpink you might get a late positive fxd for you.xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All,

Quail, all our cycles are messing us about this month!!

:witch: looks like she is on her way, think cd 1 will be tomorrow. (at least 5 days late by the time she shows and thats if i do come on properly!)

Having a glass of wine to celebate a new start!! That's my excuse anyway!

By All

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## Banshee

Hi ladies

Can I join your group? I am 31 but rapidly approaching 32 and ttc #1 with dh. Just been gotten by :witch: yesterday so right back at square one right now.

:hug:


----------



## nessie01

hi banshee you young thing lol!! good luck

Quail yeah its sounds like all our cycles were messy this month whats was up with June lol!!!!!
I had my last day at work today feels weird after 8 years hasnt hit me yet............meanwhile i had an interview yesterday, got interview on monday, checking out another place on monday as well, and havnt even looked at state kindergartens yet.phewwwwwww!!! im tired just thinking aboutit all lol


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All,

Day 1 for me today, no sign yesterday then came on really suddenly!

Banshee,
Hiya, how long are your cycles, I am usually 28 day.
Welcomexx

Must go,

Lap top in need by Hubby xx


----------



## scarlet

Hey everyone

I cant believe I havent found this website before. Me and DH been ttc for 4 years and currently awaiting IUI. Im amazed at the amount of ladies going through the same thing. Not really sure how all this works but im sure ill work it out.

x x


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi Scarlet,
Welcome, and good luck in ttc. 

Nessie, that must be weird after 8 years, good luck in job hunting, are you able to take it easy for a while or do you need to work straight away?

Banshee, our cd are about a day appart, the day i said cd was tomorrow i came on! take it as cd 3 for me.

Well quickest visit from :witch: again, I usually spot for 5 days b4 then :witch: visits for another 5 but no spotting this month and :witch: already starting to go, don't know what has caused the change but its much better! The only thing i have taken is pregnacare plus perhaps something in that?

Anyway, time to go,

Have a great day all,

:hug:

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## Banshee

babythinkpink said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Day 1 for me today, no sign yesterday then came on really suddenly!
> 
> Banshee,
> Hiya, how long are your cycles, I am usually 28 day.
> Welcomexx
> 
> Must go,
> 
> Lap top in need by Hubby xx

Hiya :)

Cycle is usually between 25-29 days long and average is 27 (last month was quite long).

Don't know what day I usually ov on as last month was first month monitoring temps and cm. CD16 seemed quite late but we'll see what happens this month...

:hug:


----------



## babythinkpink

Banshee,
Our cycles are pretty close then, not sure when I ov now, thought it was early but had cause to re-think!
Doing poas ov tests this month to find out!
Take care
:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## quail

well ladies ive finally o, yeah so now in the 2ww.xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Good luck Quail xx


----------



## Banshee

babythinkpink said:


> Banshee,
> Our cycles are pretty close then, not sure when I ov now, thought it was early but had cause to re-think!
> Doing poas ov tests this month to find out!
> Take care
> :baby:thinkpink xx

I was going to try and do opks this month but we're on holiday next week which is right when I'd need to be doing the opks and I don't know if I can be bothered when I am supposed to be off enjoying myself. Maybe I'll just rely on temps this month to detect ov and hope for the best


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi Ladies

It is nice to have an age related forum as I was beginning to feel a bit of a dinosaur with all the whipper snappers!! Lol My Husband Marc and I are both 36 years old and we already have 3 children (14,11,5..BBG) Around Christmas time I started to feel decidedly broody again and by Feb we decided to hell with it we will have a go at having a last child to complete our family.
Little did I realise how much harder it is to fall pregnant in your 30's. My first child was conceived the first night DH and I met! Our second son took 2 months of trying and our daughter was a little surprise so I ahev never had to go through all this palaver of opk's and bbt's etc so it is all a bit mind boggling at the moment.
I usually have a cycle of between 30-32 days but last month AF did not arrive until day 38 so I am trying to chart my cycles for the first month now.
I am looking forward to talking to you all. Is anyone else due to test around the 28th July?

Good Luck to you all

Emma x


----------



## nessie01

hi
well i think i must be approaching ov i have a feeling tht it will be day 14 in this cycle...my hubbys back is not good but he is seeing the chiropractor tonight so i hope hes well enough to get two nights in!!! 

hi scarlet good luck with the UI thingy.I am seein fetility spec tomorro for first time so little nervous and little excited...........i am ttc my first at 38....

babythinkpink............i am in no rush with jobs as being a teacher i can get endless day to day releiving.............which pays very well...
so you will be on a new cycle now the nasty witchy has appeared...good luck

quial goodluck to!!! the two week wait is always such a lonnnnnnnnnnnnng wait for me..i hope you are seeing lots of double pink lines soon...

ness


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All,

Hi Emma, 
I am 36 as well, I had my youngest of 4 Jan 08 and it took us a few months to get pg that time, I had my coil removed 3 months ago, and doing opk's this month, know what you mean about it all being new, I always joked that my husband only had to look at me to get me pregnant!
Hope you get your bfp soon!

Ness,
What is wrong with hubbys back? Its a nightmare when you are ttc! There are other ways and means, you on top? My friend said if all else fails use the turkey baster!!
Good luck tomorrow with the specialist :hugs:

Banshee, 
I was in 2ww on hols so didn't drink or go crazy at the theme parks, when :witch: arrived I had a bottle of wine!! (It did last 3 nights tho!!)

Anyway in boring bit at mo, nowhere near ov testing yet! 
My opk's arrived yesterday so had a good read of it all, going to start testing day 11 I think, worked out the kids are away the weekend I should be ov'ing, yayhay!!

Well time to go, my quick fix of pregnancy talk is over for today!!

:hug: all

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## nessie01

lol babythinkpink.............his back flares up every few weeks cause hes a boy and is slack at getted it sorted properly so i sent him to the chiro and i may also get him to an osteopath as well!!! but yes i might have to do all the work lol!!!!!! and believe me the whole handjob putting it into a syringe has crossed my mind lol.the things we do for spermies!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ness


----------



## nessie01

yah went to my fertility spec today and im going to be a clomid girl...as from next cycle also will be having blood tests etc and possible a dye thing to check tubes....so yah!!!


----------



## kessutripp

Hi, I'm totally new here, but sounds like my group :)
I'm 33 (hubby is 42) with two sons, trying for a third one (girl, please?) lol


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi Nessie,

:rofl: what we would do for those spermies!!
Good luck with your clomid, what happens, does it encourage ov? Dont know much about it!
 
take care,

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## FBbaby

so pleased to find an active 'older' age thread and would love to join you guys. I am quite relaxed about the whole ttc palava, but can't help feeling a bit anxious because of the age.

I'm 38, will be 39 in November. I have two lovely children, 6 and 9, and thought I was over with my dream to do it again after being single for over 4 years until I met my wonderful OH. I came off the pill in April, fell pg in May, miscarried in June, and now on cd1. 

I have no idea what to expect with my cycles now, but my cbfm friend will hopefully help me :happydance:

mrphyemma, loved your story! I thought OH and I had done it fast falling pg 4 months after meeting, but you certainly beat me on that one :rofl: 

Really looking forward to providing and receiving support with our quest here :hug:


----------



## saffy1978

Hi ladies.. Would love to join this group. I'm 30 (31 in October).. already have four children aged 13, 10, 6 and 3. I met my wonderful soulmate, who's 37, last year.. and I would love to make him a first time daddy! My partner went thro IVF many years ago with his ex, and we already know he has very good :spermy:.. so I'm just hoping now that i'm still popping out eggs! lol. 
I came off the pill early last month.. had a withdrawl bleed straight away, but nothing since. Already done numerous tests with :bfn:, so just gotta sit things out! I did concieve very quickly with my other four.. two of them in the first month coming off the pill. So I'm hoping that I'm not gonna have to wait too long! 
Anyway.. it's lovely to meet you all, and I look forward to chatting to you and keeping up to date with things. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## quail

hi everyone i am 7dpo today and really hoping ive done it this month,feel a bit rough today as had abit of a drink last night, got a bit down about the whole ttc thing and thought that it wouldnt be my month so hoping im wrong,how is everyone anyone close to testing yet?


----------



## NOLAgirl1123

Hi everyone! I am 34 and my partner is 49. He has two wonderful boys age 8 and 12. I love them dearly but am desperate for one of my own. He's less than enthusiastic, but oh well.

This is the first month where everything has gone "just so" and I'm having tons of symptoms. Don't want to get my hopes up too much. I had a miscarriage 13 years ago when I was 21. Hopefully I can bring my first into the world soon.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All, 

Its suddenly got real busy here, its nice to have loads of us!

Welcome all newbies!

kessutripp, 
I must have missed your post, hello! Good luck with your girly quest, my being 'thinkpink' was because i was trying for a girl, so its my forum name! I did manage to have a girl, after 2 boys (now 15 and 9) I got 2 girls (now 6 and 18 months) so think pink thoughts long enough!!

FBbaby, 
Hello, Good luck, sending sticky baby dust your way!

ttcsaffy,
Hi, I am ttc no 5 too, again after meeting mr right a bit later than most! We had our first daughter together 2008 and look forward to another addition! Good luck!

NOLAgirl1123,
Hello, I am sure your partner will come round, Its fair that he should expect you to want children of your own. I can totally understand you want your own children however special his children are to you.
I had a mc at 21 as well but have carried on to have 4 children since.
Good luck to you also!

Quail, 
Its getting busy here! There are times in the month that are down times, obviously when the :witch: shows, but last month for me it was when i was late and still got a :bfn: I knew it was not my month and had the drinks I had missed while i could have been pregnant! 
When are you going to test?:hugs:

Still boring for me, going to start opk's in about 3 days, and going to bd like mad when i get any slight sign of ov!!

Hope everyone has a great weekend, 

:hug: and :dust: to all 
:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## quail

hi thinkpink i have done a frer today with a reallllllly faint line its in the test gallery if you want to take a look.xxx


----------



## nessie01

wow quail i must check it out
babythinkpink..............I ovulate already but going on clomid somehow still makes you a little more fertile not sure how the spec didnt go into the details, but also mentioned that it can make you ovulate more than one egg hence giving you more chance to fertilise as you have more than one shot so to speak!!! plus i will getting FSH tests again etc on day three i need to have a FSH under 10 which indicates good egg reserve..im excited!!!
ness


----------



## FBbaby

brilliant news quail. haven't gone to the gallery yet, but I'm sure if there's a line, it's your time :happydance: What a positive way to welcome us newbies :happydance::happydance:

nessie, that's very interesting. I have read here a few threads about being put on clomid despite ovulation already taking place and I always wondered why. I does make sense that ovulating is not always enough, that you need a 'good' ovulation for a chance of a :bfp: Good luck wth the results of your test. I think it is the scarriest one to take as there isn't much you can do about these results. I have ordered a home test that claims to test your FSH. Doesn't give you a number, just a line, but that's enough to make me nervous so not sure I will actually do it yet. Crossing my fingers that your results come back under 10. 

Good week-end to everyone. My OH is taking me shopping this afternoon just to treat me. I am the luckiest girl in the world to have found him!!!


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi Quail, 
Been to gallery and posted there too, I can see a line on first and it must be hard to get in a pic! Like i said keep testing and posting, it will get darker!!
:hug:

Ness, 
How exiting, does that mean twins could be on the cards? 
Good luck, I would not be thinking how it works, just happy it did!!
:hug:

Hi and :hugs: to everyone!

Time to go, being beaten up by an 18month, she trys to get laptop, she has already had the R key which is hit and miss now without the key! (i have to go back and fill them in if i miss them!)

Bye for now

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## quail

hi all well i got another faint line with a frer and a ic but bfn on superdrug so jus gonna wait tommorow and see what happens thanks,for all the kind words.xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi Ness, 
Sorry to be thick but what is a FSH? I know it as full service history, or a fish without an i !! (My hubbys fave joke!!) But trying to think what it could mean!! Doh!!

Take care

:baby:Thinkpink xx


----------



## quail

hi thinkpink ive uploaded some more pics in the test gallery will you take a look for me?thanks quail.xxx


----------



## moonmama

Hello ladies!!:hi:

feels like I haven't been on here for ages!! Great to see so many new people! Quail! Wow! thats so exciting!:happydance: and where did that month go!! gonna have a nose at your tests in a mo!

I'm back to cd1! felt like longest 2ww ever- had loads evaps so felt like torture- but no- here I am again! 

:hugs: xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Feeling sorry for myself after waiting 3 weeks for body to get back to normal after D&C, got so many odd signs, cervix high open, EWCM, negative OPK's (HPT are negative from M/C as of last week) - hubby getting narky with me now for constantly changing how I feel. Just wanna curl up till that :witch: arrives then at least I will be 99% back to normal. Think im gonna :hissy:


----------



## babythinkpink

Quail, def a :bfp: on there, keep testing!!! Well done!! Fingers crossed for sticky bean xxxx:hug::happydance::hug:


----------



## quail

thanks thinkpink,but i got a bfn this morning so just gonna have to wait and see although i did have the same problems with my last pregnancy and it took 2 weeks to get a consitent positive.xxxx


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi Quail,
Yes its just a case of waiting really, its all waiting at the moment!! Fingers crossed for you, 
:hug:
:baby:thinkpink


----------



## nessie01

hi
thanks FB baby i am excited to be trying with a little bit of help........we are also on the adoption list here and are just in the process of updating all are medical info, profile etc and have appointment with social worker next week to go over everything.........fingers crossed that one day someone will choose us.............or i get pregg!! i am happy what ever the way we get a bubs of our own

Babythinkpink.. FSH stands for follicle stimulating hormone. bascally it tells you what your egg reserves are.......as you get older they reduce.....so if you have a level under ten you still have good enough egg reserves to get preggs.....

Quail.i could see a faint line on your test heres hoping!!!!

welcome to all the newbies to


----------



## FBbaby

fluffyblue said:


> Feeling sorry for myself after waiting 3 weeks for body to get back to normal after D&C, got so many odd signs, cervix high open, EWCM, negative OPK's (HPT are negative from M/C as of last week) - hubby getting narky with me now for constantly changing how I feel. Just wanna curl up till that :witch: arrives then at least I will be 99% back to normal. Think im gonna :hissy:

Oh do I know how you feel. I went through a m/c last month, was desperate to get back to normal, and my body has been having a trip of its own! I thought I'd oved, the previous week, then found out my levels were back to 7, so thought it confirmed it, but a week later I started spotting.... I thought here come the :witch:, but then it stopped....and started again but very light...during all this time, my temperature remained on the high side...

It is only this morning, 4 days after bleeding started that my temp was its normal low and blood flow was as before. I am so so praying my body has finally decided to stop playing about. 

It is so frustrating not to know what is going on. I really hope for you all gets back to normality very shortly :hugs:


----------



## FBbaby

adoption, this sounds exciting nessie. I have always thought about it, but I don't think OH would be, at least not at this stage. 

Quail, crossing fingers, but if you had :bfn: before with your previous pregnancy, it is highly likely it will happen again. Gosh, this is even more torture than the 2ww. In your case, it is 4ww!!


----------



## quail

FBbaby said:


> adoption, this sounds exciting nessie. I have always thought about it, but I don't think OH would be, at least not at this stage.
> 
> Quail, crossing fingers, but if you had :bfn: before with your previous pregnancy, it is highly likely it will happen again. Gosh, this is even more torture than the 2ww. In your case, it is 4ww!!

thanks,i did 2 tests at the docs last time and both were bfn then the third time i went back at 2weeks late i finally got a bfp but it only happened on the last pregnancy but never happened before.with my last pregnancy i would get bfp by a few days of bfns then a bfp again,so its a case of seeing if witch arrives,as i only have a 10-11day lp i am due on in the next 2 days so i should know then fxd.xxx


----------



## Inkpot

Hi, I'm 33 and trying to concieve my first child. Have been trying for eight months plus so can relate to some people on here. Its funny I have spent my whole life trying not to get pregnant and now....its just not that easy. Everyone around me is suddenly pregnant, people I didn't even expect..LOL. Trying to do the not being stressed thing.....but....is it that easy??? I have now decided that I need to find some solidarity in others. I have to limit who I talk to about it. Baby dust to all


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All,

Well I thought I ov'd early and I do, I started testing cd10 and got a line straight away, it was darker today suggesting ov is any time now.
I am sure I didnt ovulate last month.

Hi Inkpot, 
Hope you manage to get your :bfp: soon, It is nice to have other people to talk to, I have not told anyone really, a few close friends who won't judge me or complain if I talk baby! 


Fluffyblue,
Hope you feel better today :hugs:

Quail.
Got everything crossed for you, (except the obvious!!) Hope this is your month xx


Just a quick hello today, hope everyone else ok, hi nessie!

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## quail

well thinpink,she got me! back to square 1.xxx


----------



## babythinkpink

Quail, 

Sorry to hear that :cry: 
At least you were not late and kept hanging about hoping and testing:cry:
:hugs: 

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## candy1976

Hi all, Im new to this!! 

Im caroline (32) and hubby Chris (32) TTC for 10 months now with no luck, had Pelvic Inflam disease 3 years ago and was tol it can make you unfertile :( Doctors wont do anything until we have been trying 12 months. Im so fed up :(


----------



## candy1976

:hug: We are in the same boat!!!!


Inkpot said:


> Hi, I'm 33 and trying to concieve my first child. Have been trying for eight months plus so can relate to some people on here. Its funny I have spent my whole life trying not to get pregnant and now....its just not that easy. Everyone around me is suddenly pregnant, people I didn't even expect..LOL. Trying to do the not being stressed thing.....but....is it that easy??? I have now decided that I need to find some solidarity in others. I have to limit who I talk to about it. Baby dust to all


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi Candy,
Good luck in ttc, you have tried a while, but at least only a few more trying cycles b4 docs do something and you may only need a little nudge!
Are you charting or anything?
:hugs:

Hi All,
Well I ov tested again today and hardly a line showing so looks like I have ov'd now and just fingers crossed. We just bd on Sun and Mon night, when i had lines on the ov test, hubby back not up to any more so hope it is enough, I did get the tests to pinpoint ov better so hopefully it will be ok, it only takes once, I know I have done it b4!!

Fingers crossed and here I am again in 2ww, feeling possitive, but got a bottle of nice wine in fridge to console myself if its not our month!! (which will be well chilled in 2 weeks!!)

Got some pregnancy vitamins today, with omega.

Hello and :hug: to everyone, 

Bye for now, my daily update over!!

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## nessie01

hi yah everyone.............im going to take some time out from here but not TTC!! just going to concentrate on my new job, and enjoying life and so such.but i will be back definalty...........I am getting a bit to obsessive reading all the boards and checking out FF every 2 seconds lol.............so going to relax a little bit more...have got clomid next cycle to look forward to, so i dont need to chart cause it will be a monitered cycle so they can do the all the work of where i am in my cycle etc and not me lol!!! 


there better be some BFP when i get back or else!!!!

luv yahs 
ness


----------



## babythinkpink

Take care Ness, 

Will be thinking baby thoughts for you. 
I know how you feel, I was on a forum with my last baby and I went off to get pregnant then went back!! 
The stalking threads and stuff kinda makes you obsessive and I felt it was almost a jinx! So I went off, got my bfp, waited til after first scan then jumped on a 'due in' thread!
Take care, and the very best in your baby quest!! Lots of pma and:dust: to you hunny and see you soon with your BFP! xx

:baby:thinkpink xx:hugs:


----------



## quail

hi all [take care ness] im on cd2 and just started taking b6 50mg to see if it helps increase my lp as its only 9-11days.xxx


----------



## babythinkpink

quail said:


> hi all [take care ness] im on cd2 and just started taking b6 50mg to see if it helps increase my lp as its only 9-11days.xxx

Hi Quail,
Hope that works for you, what does it all mean? I am taking a pregnancy vitamin with omega 3, I am sure cycle was affected by taking it, it made me late, but I had no spotting and my period lasted 2 days, which is better than b4!
Chat soon
:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## helen311297

hi all im new to this im 31 and my partner is 39 we have been trying for 1 year since my coming off the depo ttc number 4 it was so easy before its frustrating me now on my 2ww tomorrow


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi Helen,
Welcome!
Me 2 in 2ww, bored and fed up!
I ov early so seems ages b4 i can test!
Good luck
babythinkpink xx


----------



## quail

hi, im on cd7 and yesterday and today having wcm dont know if this is the effects of he bvits but im hoping i might o, earlier this cycle.xx


----------



## babythinkpink

quail said:


> hi, im on cd7 and yesterday and today having wcm dont know if this is the effects of he bvits but im hoping i might o, earlier this cycle.xx

That would be good, lets hope so.
I started testing day 10 and i had a slight line, then day 11 it peaked by day 12 I had ov'd and it was all over with for the month!!
Good luck
:baby:thinkpink xx

11 days til testing....soooooo bored!!!


----------



## Mama Duck

Hey there - I'm an oldie too(I'm 37 and my dh is 38). I'm currently ttc #6 and as it took us 15 months to concieve our youngest son and seeing as we're both not getting any younger it's either now or never!


----------



## kez

Hi im Kerry im 41, i have 5 children 4 by a previous relationship and a 5 month old baby boy with my husband, i was steralised in 1994 and had a reversal feb 2008 which resulted in our little man, we are trying to get a little brother or sister for him to grow up with. im on cd 10 so hopefully should ovulate fri. Good luck everyone i hope we all get our bfps asapxx


----------



## fizz63

Hi everyone. I am quite new on here. Almost 38 and only been trying for a few months. My periods were regular until i started desperately thinking about it being my month and i am sure i have delayed them. My oh already has a son (15) and wasnt too excited about the whole starting again thing but i am desperate for my own. He is 47 (maybe his age explains why he isnt too keen on :baby: at his age) and i do worry that our combined ages might delay things considerably. He has had a sperm test done last year and everything was fine though. 

I am due my period in a week and am trying not to think about if it could be my month ... i get so stressed at this time (the week before). 

I have never been pregnant and i am really worried that my age is going to affect my success. I have been to the docs today to ask about having my fsh etc checked with the hope that i will be reassured on that score. 

everyone at work seems to be announcing their pregnancies at the moment and it can really get you down ... :cry:

anyway hope to have some support from you guys and be able to offer some back 

:hugs:


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All,

Nice to see some more on here!

Welcome, Mama Duck, Fizz and kez, hope you get your bfp's soon!

Mama Duck, 
How old are your children? We are not oldies, just more experienced in life!! 

Kez,
I had 3 children from previous relationship, and my daughter with my husband. It is nice to hear your reversal went ok, I was very close to being sterilised after my 3rd but went for a mirena coil because i liked the idea it would stop my periods.

Fizz,
Hope it is your month, your oh will be fine with a new baby, my husband's only son was 13 when we had our daughter, and he was the proudest Daddy ever and still is, and our daughter is a right Daddys girl!
Hope your test will be fine, the average ttc time is months so nothing unusual there!

Take care all, 

Hi quail. how's it going?

Must go, dont get laptop much and want to check facebook!!

Bye for now

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## Mama Duck

babythinkpink said:


> Mama Duck,
> How old are your children? We are not oldies, just more experienced in life!!
> 
> :baby:thinkpink xx

Hi hun,my boys are 14 (15 next week),11,9,6 and 2 x


----------



## quail

hi thinkpink,im on cd8 just waiting for o, but taking the bvits to increase my lp and just started taking agnus castus to try and bring my o, forward so to help give me a longer lp,how are you? what cd are you on?.xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Mama Duck said:


> babythinkpink said:
> 
> 
> Mama Duck,
> How old are your children? We are not oldies, just more experienced in life!!
> 
> :baby:thinkpink xx
> 
> Hi hun,my boys are 14 (15 next week),11,9,6 and 2 xClick to expand...

Quite a mix like me, mine are 15 (step son 14) 9 thats my boys and the girls are 6 and 18months.

:hugs:

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## babythinkpink

quail said:


> hi thinkpink,im on cd8 just waiting for o, but taking the bvits to increase my lp and just started taking agnus castus to try and bring my o, forward so to help give me a longer lp,how are you? what cd are you on?.xx

Well hopefully that will work, have heard good things about angus cactus.:happydance:
I am on cd 19, I ov'd on cd 11, will test from next thursday, although i have some cheapie intenet sticks i may pee on b4 then!! 
I just kind of dont want to because if its bfn i will be dissappointed and if its bfp and then i come on I will be gutted, so usually i just test about 2 days b4 I am due on. Got everything crossed, don't feel pregnant but don't remember that i ever do, the tests are always the first I know of it!

So are you testing ov every day? Have you used AC b4? I am lucky to ov early but it seems like a long wait then!!

Take care :hug:

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## quail

babythinkpink said:


> quail said:
> 
> 
> hi thinkpink,im on cd8 just waiting for o, but taking the bvits to increase my lp and just started taking agnus castus to try and bring my o, forward so to help give me a longer lp,how are you? what cd are you on?.xx
> 
> Well hopefully that will work, have heard good things about angus cactus.:happydance:
> I am on cd 19, I ov'd on cd 11, will test from next thursday, although i have some cheapie intenet sticks i may pee on b4 then!!
> I just kind of dont want to because if its bfn i will be dissappointed and if its bfp and then i come on I will be gutted, so usually i just test about 2 days b4 I am due on. Got everything crossed, don't feel pregnant but don't remember that i ever do, the tests are always the first I know of it!
> 
> So are you testing ov every day? Have you used AC b4? I am lucky to ov early but it seems like a long wait then!!
> 
> Take care :hug:
> 
> :baby:thinkpink xxClick to expand...

yes im testing for o, everday, and i havent used ac before so im hoping it works as i dont normally o, till around cd20.xxx


----------



## fizz63

can anyone explain all the charting / temping etc. I havent done any of this and feel totally confused by it all. i really have no idea where to start. I dont know much about ovulation / lutureal phase etc. can anyone explain this to me .. simply ? i am generally 28 day cycle but i have no idea when i ovulate ... i presumed it was about day 14 but i understand everyone is different. 

how would i go about checking when i ovulate ? do i just need a opk or do i need other things as well ? and what are the costs involved ? 

hope someone can help .... :shrug:


----------



## babythinkpink

fizz63 said:


> can anyone explain all the charting / temping etc. I havent done any of this and feel totally confused by it all. i really have no idea where to start. I dont know much about ovulation / lutureal phase etc. can anyone explain this to me .. simply ? i am generally 28 day cycle but i have no idea when i ovulate ... i presumed it was about day 14 but i understand everyone is different.
> 
> how would i go about checking when i ovulate ? do i just need a opk or do i need other things as well ? and what are the costs involved ?
> 
> hope someone can help .... :shrug:

I don't know much about it all either, I have been lucky enough to get preggers very easily in the past!
I would reccomend looking on somewhere like fertilityfriend when you register you get the chance to start charting and you get about 15 tutorials emailed to you explaining about it all, thats if you want to chart and temp and stuff, all means nothing to me!

I personally am doing poas (pee on a stick) ovulation tests (ovulation prediction kits or opk's) I got a load off ebay, and you start poas about cd 10 and test each day til you get a line and that tells you you are just about to ovulate, so you go for it!! (they were about £5 for 20 opk's, they are the cheapest as clearblue in boots is a mad amount for about 2 tests!!)
I am hoping a few months of this should pin point ov and I can get pg without the other stuff! My husband has a bad back so pinpointing saves hurting his poor back and not making babies!

Hope this is of some help, I will learn all the other stuff if i need to I am just a bit lazy!!

Take care

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## babythinkpink

quail said:


> babythinkpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quail said:
> 
> 
> hi thinkpink,im on cd8 just waiting for o, but taking the bvits to increase my lp and just started taking agnus castus to try and bring my o, forward so to help give me a longer lp,how are you? what cd are you on?.xx
> 
> Well hopefully that will work, have heard good things about angus cactus.:happydance:
> I am on cd 19, I ov'd on cd 11, will test from next thursday, although i have some cheapie intenet sticks i may pee on b4 then!!
> I just kind of dont want to because if its bfn i will be dissappointed and if its bfp and then i come on I will be gutted, so usually i just test about 2 days b4 I am due on. Got everything crossed, don't feel pregnant but don't remember that i ever do, the tests are always the first I know of it!
> 
> So are you testing ov every day? Have you used AC b4? I am lucky to ov early but it seems like a long wait then!!
> 
> Take care :hug:
> 
> :baby:thinkpink xxClick to expand...
> 
> yes im testing for o, everday, and i havent used ac before so im hoping it works as i dont normally o, till around cd20.xxxClick to expand...

I remember you are a late ov'er, but that is really late! Lets hope the AC works for you xx


----------



## quail

good luck in your 2ww i have my fxd for you.xx


----------



## meandmyfive

Hi girls just dropping by to let you know i got my :bfp: yesterday :happydance:. Good luck to everyone hope this month is lucky for you!! :wave:


----------



## quail

meandmyfive said:


> Hi girls just dropping by to let you know i got my :bfp: yesterday :happydance:. Good luck to everyone hope this month is lucky for you!! :wave:

congrats.xxx


----------



## babythinkpink

meandmyfive said:


> Hi girls just dropping by to let you know i got my :bfp: yesterday :happydance:. Good luck to everyone hope this month is lucky for you!! :wave:

Well done, hope its an easy pregnancy and your not too :sick:!!

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## mrsbrightside

hiya rachel here im 30 my fiance is 30 in november,been ttc baby no 1 for a few months now,im due my period tomorrow got my fingers crossed and a test ready !!


----------



## quail

mrsbrightside said:


> hiya rachel here im 30 my fiance is 30 in november,been ttc baby no 1 for a few months now,im due my period tomorrow got my fingers crossed and a test ready !!

good luck.xx well im on cd11 and hoping that i might o, in the next week ,how are you,thinkpink?


----------



## shawnie

Hello, I am Shawnie. I am 38 years old and DH is 41. I am ttc baby number 1 and on CD14 right now. Fogive me I'm trying to get to know what all the abv mean still *smiles*

Congrats meandmyfive! YAY!


----------



## shawnie

oh before I forget to ask this, quail, have you tried taking vitamin B6? A friend of mine works in neonatal and he said tests have shown that VB6 increases your LP for those who have a less then 10LP if used over a period of time. Usually 2 months or more. I myself started taking it just in case cuz it wont hurt you. I also found it on the net too about others who it has worked for.


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All,

Quail, I am bored and fed up! I can test next week, I keep testing early and getting bfn's then i shouldn't be testing yet! I don't get how some seem to get faint bfp's so far b4 they are due on, In the past the earliest i have had a faint line is about 2 days b4 i am due on, and my friend said the same, so why i bother testing i dont know but hanging on til next tuesday is bugging me, I have a bottle of wine to console myself with if i am not pg this month!!...sorry you only asked!!! 
Fingers x's for you ov'ing soon! xx

Hi Shawnie, 
There are plenty of odd things said here and because its all baby linked it takes a bit to get to know it all!! the main ones are ov-ovulation, bd-baby dance blush:) opk-ovulation prediction kit, bfn-big fat neg, bfp- big fat pos, dpo-days past ov, and just off the top of my head they are the most used! 
Good luck in ttc xx


Mrsbrightside, 
Good luck with testing xx


----------



## shawnie

Thanks lady =) I found the area where the abv are , wow so many, yikes lol it's gonna take a while but I am sure i'll catch on fast. Holding up wine glass, Cheers!


----------



## quail

shawnie said:


> oh before I forget to ask this, quail, have you tried taking vitamin B6? A friend of mine works in neonatal and he said tests have shown that VB6 increases your LP for those who have a less then 10LP if used over a period of time. Usually 2 months or more. I myself started taking it just in case cuz it wont hurt you. I also found it on the net too about others who it has worked for.

thanks shawnie ,yes i started taking the b-vits this cycle and im also taking agnus castus to help regulate my cycle,sorry your feeling downthinkpink im hoping we both get our bfps this cycle.xxx


----------



## mrsbrightside

well it wasnt to be this month for me but we ll try again :(


----------



## babythinkpink

mrsbrightside said:


> well it wasnt to be this month for me but we ll try again :(

Sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## candy1976

Hi all

I have just been to the doctors for the start of my fertility testing. Have been trying for 10 months with no luck, Dr said he would start testing early as i have had endermetriosis and PID in the past. I can't really say how im feeling right now, my emotions are high as i could be heading towards bad news on friay when the results are in, but another part of me is just happy something is finally being done. 

Baby dust to all xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Looks like i can save my tests, the :witch: is showing signs she is on the way:cry: 

Really really fed up now....another month gone.

Back to ov testing next month and if that does not work may give temping a go.

Off to bed now, night all 

:baby:thinkpinkxx:cry:


----------



## quail

sorry thinkpink.xxxx


----------



## reallyready

Hi, I just joined the group. 

I don't know if this is the right place to introduce myself or ask my question, but here goes. This is my first chat group ever. :flower:

I am 39, this is my first time TTC and I have no friends TTC and wanted to be in the trenches together with other 30/40 TTC, so to speak. All my friends either have older kids, new babies or are no where near ready to conceive. I have no friends my age who have ever TTC.

Right now I am thoroughly confused about my cycle. 
I usually have very regular 28 to 29 day cycles. For the last 2 cycles I have been on Clomid. The first cycle on Clomid my cycle lengthened to 31 days. This second cycle I also used progesterone. I am now on CD 34. I have been taking temps and this cycle is completely all over the place, whereas normally I have pretty standard rise and fall patterns. 

My temp has been down these past two days but no menses. Usually as soon as my temp drops AF arrives. I've never had a cycle this long. Does anyone know if clomid and progesterone lengthen ones cycle significantly? 

Also because I thought I should stop taking progesterone after a BFN I stopped taking it over the weekend, only to learn on Monday from my doctor that I should keep taking it. She said if I am pregnant it will help and if I'm not it won't stop me from getting AF. 

So my temp dropped as a result of stopping to take progesterone but still no AF after a few days. I'm thoroughly confused and, 

reallyready


----------



## shawnie

Hi reallyready, I am close to your age and ttc # 1 too but Ive never taken clomid or anything so I don't know anything about those particular questions =( Sorry I can't help more..

These forums are wonderful with lots of really nice people. welcome....


----------



## reallyready

Hi Shawnie, 
Thanks for your reply. I'll keep looking online and see, but anyway AF arrived tonight when I got home from work, so I guess it is possible for me to have a long cycle up to 34 days. Who knew!? I guess with Clomid and Progesterone my normal cycle is out the window.:wacko: 

I was feeling somewhat hopeful since this month was my first session of IUIs. I know I ovulated but I guess it didn't take. 

So I'm CD1 as of tonight! Here we go again! 
I've been trying for just over a year and have never been pregnant before. The doctor says there is no specific reason, all tests are good, it's just my age. 
We'll see what happens! 

What's going on with you?
RR


----------



## reallyready

Is Anyone else CD1 today - July 28 2009?

Thank you!
RR


----------



## shawnie

I myself am in OV stage and soon to be 2ww pretty much. Hope I said that right. I am still learning the abv. I'll be HPT testing around Aug 9th-12th. I am on CD 17.


----------



## reallyready

Oh cool, well, I'll keep up with you in the next week to see how it is going. 
I'm going out of town next week which is always good for a distraction from TTC (I don't know all the abv's either yet) but I'll check in to see how it's going. Best wishes


----------



## reallyready

Anyone CD2 today? July 29th?


----------



## candy1976

Hi again, 

I got my blood tests back today, all normal which is great news, now im know im not infertile! next step is another Dr appointment next Wednesday, not sure what will happen, im on day 44 now and having pain still but no bleeding, would Clomid help make me Ovulate?


----------



## quail

hi all well im really happy looks like the ac has helped as i got a pos opk today an cd17 and last month ihad them for 4 days and didnt o, till cd23 only just caught the surge as its gone this evening so hopefully i will be o, tonight or tommorow.xxx


----------



## andresmummy

Hello Ladies, I am Andresmummy and we are currently trying for #3 after an MC last year! Currently on DPO9 any buddies out there?!


----------



## Mama4

HI everyone! I am 37 (will be 38 in sept) have 4 kids and TTC #5 I just got married for the second time back in Jan and the DH doesnt have any kiddos of his own. So this would be #1 for him. Quite a difference, eh? 

Just saw this thread and thought I'd join in. Its very encouraging to me to see other ladies my age wanting to have children. A good bit of my family and friends think I am looney :wacko: for wanting another...

I went off the mini pill in April and have had a couple of longer than usual cycles. I'd say this is cycle #3 TTC but Im not even certain my body is back on track from the years of BC pills. 

If my cycle stays at 34 days like last time then :witch: should be due around the 14th...anyone else near that time? 

Good luck everyone!!!!!!! Think positive!


----------



## Natsters

Hi eveyone, I'm Natalie, 33 (not far off 34!!) and am trying for my 1st. I've been trying for 3 months and am already starting to stress, does it get easier girls? Hormones are all over the place, got major symptoms which I think are pill withdrawal as test came back negative (boo hoo). Feel like a bit of a failure as not caught yet.

Would be great to find a buddy or two to go through this journey together

Nats x


----------



## hayley1999

Hi - my name is Hayley, I'm 31 years old and we are ttc no 3. We have a boy age 8 (9 in Nov) and a girl age 5. My period is due on Sunday but hoping she won't show!!


----------



## Felicity

Hi girls, I am 36 years old, trying to conceive number one after 2 miscarriages.
This is my DPO 4 and I'm a bit sad, because bbt didn't rise as usual... I wonder if I really have ovulated... I got a positive OPK on CD 11, but... I don't know... Maybe it was a false positive... 
Baby dust for all!


----------



## andresmummy

Has anyone gotten a hig temp like 99.1-99.3 in their first few weeks of pregnancy before finding out you were preggers?? Usually I get a 99.0-99.1 temp right before AF shows up but she's a no-show!


----------



## maybebaby3

baby dust 2 all. felicity i had 2 miscarriages b4 getting pregnant with my 1st baby. don't lose heart! am ttc baby no3 but no luck yet!


----------



## mummy78

Hi Ladies, Im new to this forum and just looking to see how everyone else is coping with trying for a baby.
Im 30 and other half is 25 so i also have a toyboy :) 

I already have a 6yr old and we are now trying for baby number 2.
I had my coil out 6th july and had my first period yesterday.....soooo disappointed. Normally regular and was a week late but after two negative tests knew it hadnt happened his time.

My son wasnt planned so have never done the planning part. It seems so frustrating already!!

Well good to meet new people. x


----------



## Felicity

Hey, Maybebaby 3, thanks for your words! Sometimes I feel so weak and afraid... Well, let's think positive! It's not going to happen again! Baby dust to us! xx


----------



## shawnie

HIya ladies. I am trying to stay positive but it can be hard sometimes. I am going to start temping tomorrow. As things look now, I've got a short LP since the MC .. I am going to start doing the OPK and temp just to see what my body does. Baby dust to alllllls =)


----------



## hayley1999

BFP this morning!!!


----------



## quail

hayley1999 said:


> BFP this morning!!!

congrats.xx well im 3dpo and my temp dosent seemed to have risen much so im feeling a bit down about this month.xx


----------



## maybebaby3

congrats hayley!


----------



## maybebaby3

hope all goes well felicity. when is af due?


----------



## Kaesen_Jade

Hi ladies,

I'm new to B&B forum, but totally hooked and here to stay! I live in the Toronto area in Ontario, Canada. I'm 33 and my husband is 37. This is our first month of TTC. We have no children, only our two dogs, which are like our babies (for the time being)!

It's good to meet everyone and I'm looking forward to sharing the journey of motherhood with all of you!

KJ


----------



## shawnie

Whoot whoot congrats!!!!!!!!


hayley1999 said:


> BFP this morning!!!


----------



## babythinkpink

quail said:


> hayley1999 said:
> 
> 
> BFP this morning!!!
> 
> congrats.xx well im 3dpo and my temp dosent seemed to have risen much so im feeling a bit down about this month.xxClick to expand...


:hugs: you only just ov'd dont be down, you got to be possitive for us this month, were gonna do this!!:happydance:


----------



## maybebaby3

bfn again 2day. so depressing :-(


----------



## quail

babythinkpink said:


> quail said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hayley1999 said:
> 
> 
> BFP this morning!!!
> 
> congrats.xx well im 3dpo and my temp dosent seemed to have risen much so im feeling a bit down about this month.xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> :hugs: you only just ov'd dont be down, you got to be possitive for us this month, were gonna do this!!:happydance:Click to expand...

h thinpink how you doing? well im 6dpo and had some heartburn today i went to a ann sumers last night and got rather drunk and brought a few things so im fully armed ready for next month if af shows,lol


----------



## Felicity

maybebaby3 said:


> hope all goes well felicity. when is af due?

Af is due August 11th... But I'm gonna test on 9th - this sunday, it will be DPO 13. Ain't very hopeful, temp didn't rise as usual... And I stopped charting...

I'm trying not to be so anxious about it... Soooooo difficult!

xx


----------



## babythinkpink

quail said:


> babythinkpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quail said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hayley1999 said:
> 
> 
> BFP this morning!!!
> 
> congrats.xx well im 3dpo and my temp dosent seemed to have risen much so im feeling a bit down about this month.xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> :hugs: you only just ov'd dont be down, you got to be possitive for us this month, were gonna do this!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> h thinpink how you doing? well im 6dpo and had some heartburn today i went to a ann sumers last night and got rather drunk and brought a few things so im fully armed ready for next month if af shows,lolClick to expand...


That is what i did last month, it was la sensa i went to for some prettys! 
My only treat if af shows a nice bottle of wine, and i have not got one in this month, just so i don't encourage her to show! 
CD10 today and no ov yet bd'ing just to get ready for it! Last month i ov on cd11 still testing so just waiting to ov and bd'ing to meet it!!
Lets hope that was your last chance to get drunk b4 bfp!!
How are you? When will you start testing? :hugs:
:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## maybebaby3

gd luck felicity!!!!! hope u get bfp on sun! fingers crossed! am testin again on sat if af doesnt show but no signs of bein pg :-(


----------



## quail

babythinkpink said:


> quail said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babythinkpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quail said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hayley1999 said:
> 
> 
> BFP this morning!!!
> 
> congrats.xx well im 3dpo and my temp dosent seemed to have risen much so im feeling a bit down about this month.xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> :hugs: you only just ov'd dont be down, you got to be possitive for us this month, were gonna do this!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> h thinpink how you doing? well im 6dpo and had some heartburn today i went to a ann sumers last night and got rather drunk and brought a few things so im fully armed ready for next month if af shows,lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what i did last month, it was la sensa i went to for some prettys!
> My only treat if af shows a nice bottle of wine, and i have not got one in this month, just so i don't encourage her to show!
> CD10 today and no ov yet bd'ing just to get ready for it! Last month i ov on cd11 still testing so just waiting to ov and bd'ing to meet it!!
> Lets hope that was your last chance to get drunk b4 bfp!!
> How are you? When will you start testing? :hugs:
> :baby:thinkpink xxClick to expand...

hi thinpink well i did a frer this morning and got a really faint line but its soo faint it could be an evap so gonna test again tommorow 8dpo and see what that brings and i will keep testing until af or bfp shows hope you ovulate soon.xxx


----------



## babythinkpink

quail said:


> babythinkpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quail said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babythinkpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quail said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hayley1999 said:
> 
> 
> BFP this morning!!!
> 
> congrats.xx well im 3dpo and my temp dosent seemed to have risen much so im feeling a bit down about this month.xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> :hugs: you only just ov'd dont be down, you got to be possitive for us this month, were gonna do this!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> h thinpink how you doing? well im 6dpo and had some heartburn today i went to a ann sumers last night and got rather drunk and brought a few things so im fully armed ready for next month if af shows,lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what i did last month, it was la sensa i went to for some prettys!
> My only treat if af shows a nice bottle of wine, and i have not got one in this month, just so i don't encourage her to show!
> CD10 today and no ov yet bd'ing just to get ready for it! Last month i ov on cd11 still testing so just waiting to ov and bd'ing to meet it!!
> Lets hope that was your last chance to get drunk b4 bfp!!
> How are you? When will you start testing? :hugs:
> :baby:thinkpink xxClick to expand...
> 
> hi thinpink well i did a frer this morning and got a really faint line but its soo faint it could be an evap so gonna test again tommorow 8dpo and see what that brings and i will keep testing until af or bfp shows hope you ovulate soon.xxxClick to expand...

Still no ov today, but that is more normal than my usual day 11 ov, i would rather be normal!!
Your faint line sounds promising, lets keep fingers crossed for a sticky one for you :hugs:xx


----------



## quail

babythinkpink said:


> quail said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babythinkpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quail said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babythinkpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quail said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hayley1999 said:
> 
> 
> BFP this morning!!!
> 
> congrats.xx well im 3dpo and my temp dosent seemed to have risen much so im feeling a bit down about this month.xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> :hugs: you only just ov'd dont be down, you got to be possitive for us this month, were gonna do this!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> h thinpink how you doing? well im 6dpo and had some heartburn today i went to a ann sumers last night and got rather drunk and brought a few things so im fully armed ready for next month if af shows,lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what i did last month, it was la sensa i went to for some prettys!
> My only treat if af shows a nice bottle of wine, and i have not got one in this month, just so i don't encourage her to show!
> CD10 today and no ov yet bd'ing just to get ready for it! Last month i ov on cd11 still testing so just waiting to ov and bd'ing to meet it!!
> Lets hope that was your last chance to get drunk b4 bfp!!
> How are you? When will you start testing? :hugs:
> :baby:thinkpink xxClick to expand...
> 
> hi thinpink well i did a frer this morning and got a really faint line but its soo faint it could be an evap so gonna test again tommorow 8dpo and see what that brings and i will keep testing until af or bfp shows hope you ovulate soon.xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Still no ov today, but that is more normal than my usual day 11 ov, i would rather be normal!!
> Your faint line sounds promising, lets keep fingers crossed for a sticky one for you :hugs:xxClick to expand...

thanks thinkpink iwill keep you updated i have recived 50 ics today so gonna keep doing thm and if i get a line on one of them will do a frersaing the digi until a frer shows up clearer:hugs:.xxx


----------



## maybebaby3

well :witch: arrived yesterday so it's back 2 the beginning 4 me! :-( :sad2: 

i want a :bfp: !!! Hoping 4 more luck this cycle.

:dust: for all u girlies ttc xxx


----------



## Mama4

It looks like the witch is after me today...:cry:

I will keep you posted... FX that she doesnt get me!


----------



## maybebaby3

good luck mama4! hope the :witch: doesn't get u!!!


----------



## quail

good luck mama4 fxd for you.xx


----------



## Mama4

Thanks ladies! But she got me....:cry:
Maybe next go round will work out for me and the DH...
Good luck to you all!!!!!


----------



## Felicity

BFN for me today... Going to see doctor on tuesday, maybe will ask for clomid or something to increase my chances... Good luck for all! xx


----------



## maybebaby3

sorry 2 hear abt ur bfn felicity but it's nt over til the :witch: arrives. sorry 2 hear she got u mama4 i know how u feel. another month 2 wait til we can b hopeful again. fingers x'd 4 this cycle!


----------



## Mama4

maybebaby3 said:


> sorry 2 hear abt ur bfn felicity but it's nt over til the :witch: arrives. sorry 2 hear she got u mama4 i know how u feel. another month 2 wait til we can b hopeful again. fingers x'd 4 this cycle!

Im happy at least my cycle shortened itself again - now Im down from 38 days to 29 days! Whoo Hooo! I've begun to chart my temp too. :happydance: It makes me feel hopeful to be doing something that will help me learn more about my body. Im wishing us all loads of luck!!! It WILL happen for us!!!:dust:


----------



## quail

well im 9dpo and got a bfn.xx


----------



## Mama4

quail said:


> well im 9dpo and got a bfn.xx

I think its still early for you yet!! Dont let a BFN get ya too down today! When is AF due?


----------



## babythinkpink

quail said:


> well im 9dpo and got a bfn.xx


Just emailed you b4 reading this, not over this month yet :hugs:xx


Hi Mama4, Stalking you too!! Lol

Take care all, :dust:to all xx


----------



## Felicity

maybebaby3 said:


> sorry 2 hear abt ur bfn felicity but it's nt over til the :witch: arrives. sorry 2 hear she got u mama4 i know how u feel. another month 2 wait til we can b hopeful again. fingers x'd 4 this cycle!

I know it is not over for me yet. But temp has dropped and boobs are not sore anymore...:cry: xx


----------



## Mama4

babythinkpink said:
 

> quail said:
> 
> 
> well im 9dpo and got a bfn.xx
> 
> 
> Just emailed you b4 reading this, not over this month yet :hugs:xx
> 
> 
> Hi Mama4, Stalking you too!! Lol
> 
> Take care all, :dust:to all xxClick to expand...

Keepin the PMA going strong here! Hang in there Quail! I will check on you tomorrow to see if there is any news. Babythinkpink...hope you are gettin on well! 
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to you both!


----------



## maybebaby3

thinking positiv is the right way 2 go :thumbup: mama4!!! i 2 am tryin 2 hav a more PMA! i really want a :bfp: hope that this is the month.

felicity and quail it's not over til the :witch: arrives so take heart even tho u got a :bfn: it may turn 2 a :bfp: if u tested 2 early!

:dust: for us all xxx


----------



## quail

Mama4 said:


> quail said:
> 
> 
> well im 9dpo and got a bfn.xx
> 
> I think its still early for you yet!! Dont let a BFN get ya too down today! When is AF due?Click to expand...

well i only normally have a 10day lp but been taking b-vits this month so not to sure am just gonna keep testing till af comes or not . lol anyway how are you?.xx


----------



## Felicity

:witch: arrived today...
I've been to the doctor and he told me to do an exam called Hysterosalpingography. I heard it's not a good experience... But, I'll do anything to have my baby...
xx


----------



## Mama4

quail said:


> Mama4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quail said:
> 
> 
> well im 9dpo and got a bfn.xx
> 
> I think its still early for you yet!! Dont let a BFN get ya too down today! When is AF due?Click to expand...
> 
> well i only normally have a 10day lp but been taking b-vits this month so not to sure am just gonna keep testing till af comes or not . lol anyway how are you?.xxClick to expand...

Im good!! I just answered you on my reallly light AF thread...thanks for posting there by the way! Ive been taking a prenatal vitamin for a while now..and when i didnt have the prenatals I was taking a vitamin thats a bunch of B's, some C and also Folic Acid. Does B vitamin lengthen or shorten the L phase? I'v e always heard that B's are good if TTC but never really knew why??


----------



## shawnie

Mama, its supposed to help lengthen among other things but I don't explain it well like others do. lol

I got a huge Positive OPK today. My DP came home for lunch lol got him before he left lol I have a Dr. appointment tomorrow. I have to think of things to ask him since I wont see him again till I get another BFP. Have to make sure to write them down so I don't forget.

Hope all is well with you ladies.


----------



## maybebaby3

aww felicity i's sotty 2 hear af arrived. wot does this test ur dr want 2 do entail? am cd5 now so still ages away from a possible bfp.


----------



## Mama4

Im cycle day 4 - so Im right there with you Maybebaby3 :wacko:


----------



## sftbllr8

I'm 34 and on my 2nd cycle TTC w/ donor sperm. Inseminated at home twice this month, and I'm currently 5 dpo. Started ttc last month with my partner of 5 years, but she was gone by day 3 of July's TWW!! 
I'm soldiering on because, well, yeah....that part there at the beginning about being 34 doesn't afford me the luxury of wallowing and waiting for my next "Mrs. Right"!! Ready is ready, and ladies....I AM SOOOO READY!!!


----------



## Felicity

maybebaby3 said:


> aww felicity i's sotty 2 hear af arrived. wot does this test ur dr want 2 do entail? am cd5 now so still ages away from a possible bfp.

Well, to explain you better about this test, I'll paste here a text from the web:

It is an x-ray examination of a woman's uterus and fallopian tubes that uses a special form of x-ray called fluoroscopy and a contrast material. Hysterosalpingography is primarily used to examine women who have difficulty becoming pregnant by allowing the radiologist to evaluate the shape and structure of the uterus, the openness of the fallopian tubes, and any scarring within the peritoneal cavity.

That's it! I heard it hurts a little, cause of contrast material, but... I'll do it next wednesday! Let's see if there is anything hindering my egg to meet the sperm... I'll tell you all about it right after. 

xx


----------



## maybebaby3

hi mama4! glad 2 hear some1 is at same stage as me. is easier 2 bear the wait. i have no idea when :witch: is supposed 2 show as my cycles hav ranged between 20 and 42 days. i got referal 2 gyno but my appointment is not til 29th october!!! feel like :gun: some1!!! i am thinkin of goin private as if a had a fibroid like gp said i might coz of the irregular 4wk bleed i had in june then i'd like 2 know. but it costs about £100 at least so a lot of money really. :nope: DH and i r doin the babydance at least every other day coz at least there should be a few little :spermy: around at all times!!!

hi sftbllr8 i wish u luck this month:dust:

good luck with the testing felicity, hopefully it'l give u a clearer pic of wot is goin on. 

:hug: and :dust: 2 u all xxxxx


----------



## babythinkpink

Just popped on to say hi to everyone!

Hi Mama4 and Quail :hugs:

Hi Felicity,
hoping the tests give a clearer picture of what's going on and its another step closer to bfp xx

Hi Maybebaby3,
Your cycles seem everywhere! You must have to test everything to see what is going on!
Bd every few days is easier said than done! We just tried that this cycle and each day on ovulation, poor hubby!!! Usually its all good fun but its different making babies somehow!!
xx 

Hi sftbllr8,
That must have been a shock after 5 years! Perhaps she was just not as ready as you are :shrug:
I think you are right about being ready, you never know how long ttc could take so as soon as you are ready is the right time!
Good luck in ttc
xx

Well i am in 2ww, like i said we covered every possible opportunity and clocked up quite an impressive bd record!!! :sleep:

Take care all,

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## maybebaby3

hey thinkpink! yeah i am all over the place as far as cycles r concerned. i'm goin 2 try the old bd every other day/every day this cycle. if it doesnt work will try opk but hav 2 try orderin them as only seen clearblue ones here and they cost £25 for 1 so would prob hav 2 buy at least 2 4 each cycle!!! Good luck with ur tww!!! hope it is a successful 1!!! when is ur af due?


----------



## Mama4

*Sftbllr8*: Awww, thats horrible! I know you must have been like "WHAT???" I really hope that things turn out for you! You will meet the right person "Mrs. Right" :flower:, but in the meantime GOOD LUCK with your TTC! I agree with babythinkpink, if the time feels right to you GO FOR IT and dont let anyone tell you otherwise! 

*Hi Babythinkpink!* Glad to hear you and the DH are getting all the bding in! Sounds like you did set a record for number of times haha!:haha: My DH is perfectly healthy and willing so I may just have to amp up the effort on my part - I want a BFP but can be quite lazy in the bedroom haha!:winkwink:

Hang in there *MaybeBaby3!* Im focusing on charting as much as possible this month - only a few more days til time to start the BD olympics for me! haha:happydance: Im sorry you are struggling with such an unpredictable cycle! That rots! Maybe it will sort itself out sooner than later and you wont need that Oct appt after all!

Thinkin of you *Quail *and hoping the lil' cricket sticks tight!

:hugs:'s to all that are in this thread!


----------



## Mama4

shawnie said:


> Mama, its supposed to help lengthen among other things but I don't explain it well like others do. lol
> 
> I got a huge Positive OPK today. My DP came home for lunch lol got him before he left lol I have a Dr. appointment tomorrow. I have to think of things to ask him since I wont see him again till I get another BFP. Have to make sure to write them down so I don't forget.
> 
> Hope all is well with you ladies.

How was the appt? Did you ask everything you meant to? I NEVER remember hardly anything I mean to ask - I get so silly and nervous at the DR's office!:haha:


----------



## meldmac

Hi hope you don't mind me joining you lovely ladies. I'm 34 and hubby is 30 and ttc after the loss of our angel Devin at 36.4 weeks 2 months ago. Currently I'm in the 2ww haven't got a clue how many dpo I am as I've only had one :witch: since the birth. Fingers crossed that I get lucky with a :bfp: this month.

Sending :dust: to everyone.


----------



## Mama4

meldmac said:


> Hi hope you don't mind me joining you lovely ladies. I'm 34 and hubby is 30 and ttc after the loss of our angel Devin at 36.4 weeks 2 months ago. Currently I'm in the 2ww haven't got a clue how many dpo I am as I've only had one :witch: since the birth. Fingers crossed that I get lucky with a :bfp: this month.
> 
> Sending :dust: to everyone.

Hi Meldmac!!! FX for all of us!!!!!


----------



## nessie01

hi
well just thought i better pop in to catch up on the goss lots of new members so hello
im ness 38 TTC1

anyway started on clomid monitered cycle 25gms..had scan 2 follicles 21, one follice 17 and one litttle 14..............so now have to wait til next week when due......i have got a horrible stomach bug my intestines literally feel like they are wanting to explod out of my stomach, it sounds like theres a freight train in there to!!! i hate being sick!!!

i hope that if im preggie then it wont harm the bubs in anyway!! i havnt taken in prenatals as nothing is absorbing anyway...TMI sorry

good luck this month to you all


----------



## maybebaby3

meldmac said:


> Hi hope you don't mind me joining you lovely ladies. I'm 34 and hubby is 30 and ttc after the loss of our angel Devin at 36.4 weeks 2 months ago. Currently I'm in the 2ww haven't got a clue how many dpo I am as I've only had one :witch: since the birth. Fingers crossed that I get lucky with a :bfp: this month.
> 
> Sending :dust: to everyone.

Hi meldmac i'm so sorry 2 hear about ur loss. fingers crossed 4 u this month. my cycles r unpredictable so anythin between 20 and 42 days lately so am goin by the average length of 32 days b4 i attempt a hpt. am really impatient! here's hopin that :witch: doesnt get us this cycle and we all end up with :bfp:

mama4 the more bd u do the more u increase ur chances so get down lo it! lol :dust: here's hopin this is the lucky cycle 4 all of us!!!

:dust: 2 every1 xxxxx


----------



## maybebaby3

nessie01 said:


> hi
> well just thought i better pop in to catch up on the goss lots of new members so hello
> im ness 38 TTC1
> 
> anyway started on clomid monitered cycle 25gms..had scan 2 follicles 21, one follice 17 and one litttle 14..............so now have to wait til next week when due......i have got a horrible stomach bug my intestines literally feel like they are wanting to explod out of my stomach, it sounds like theres a freight train in there to!!! i hate being sick!!!
> 
> i hope that if im preggie then it wont harm the bubs in anyway!! i havnt taken in prenatals as nothing is absorbing anyway...TMI sorry
> 
> good luck this month to you all


hi nessie sorry 2 hear u nt feelin 2 gd! :hugs: hope u get better v soon and get ur :bfp: next week :dust: xxx


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All,

Hello Nessie,
Nice to see you pop in, sorry that your not feeling good! Fingers crossed for you this month, teeny weeny bubs will be fine, its very cosy in there!:baby:

Welcome Meldmac,
So sorry for your loss, it is so brave to be trying so soon but i know the need to just increases month by month so the sooner the better. 
Do you know why your baby didn't make it and can it be prevented again so you don't have to go through such heartbreak again? 
Good luck in ttc,:hugs:

Mama4,
Think you will find not being lazy in the bedroom improves your chances!!:winkwink:
I have enjoyed the trying bit, but glad we are not like it constantly, i couldn't keep up!!:sleep:

Maybebaby3
still got my fingers crossed for you :hugs:

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## Mama4

babythinkpink said:


> Mama4,
> Think you will find not being lazy in the bedroom improves your chances!!:winkwink:
> I have enjoyed the trying bit, but glad we are not like it constantly, i couldn't keep up!!:sleep:
> 
> 
> :baby:thinkpink xx

Hahaha! I know you are right! I know I need to be a little more creative and exciting in the bedroom. DH will give it up anyway - but maybe it will just bring me all round more luck if I transform into a vixen for him or something! haha :haha: I am laughing at myself as "being sexy" has never been a strong point for moi!! :rofl:


----------



## maybebaby3

babythinkpink said:


> Maybebaby3
> still got my fingers crossed for you :hugs:
> 
> :baby:thinkpink xx

Thanks :baby:thinkpink. i am keepin my fingers crosse 4 u 2. when is the :witch: supposed 2 show? i still have ages 2 go til end of cycle and am so impatient!!! well will keep myself busy 2day with :dishes: and :laundry: lol!

:hug: and :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## meldmac

babythinkpink said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hello Nessie,
> Nice to see you pop in, sorry that your not feeling good! Fingers crossed for you this month, teeny weeny bubs will be fine, its very cosy in there!:baby:
> 
> Welcome Meldmac,
> So sorry for your loss, it is so brave to be trying so soon but i know the need to just increases month by month so the sooner the better.
> Do you know why your baby didn't make it and can it be prevented again so you don't have to go through such heartbreak again?
> Good luck in ttc,:hugs:
> 
> Mama4,
> Think you will find not being lazy in the bedroom improves your chances!!:winkwink:
> I have enjoyed the trying bit, but glad we are not like it constantly, i couldn't keep up!!:sleep:
> 
> Maybebaby3
> still got my fingers crossed for you :hugs:
> 
> :baby:thinkpink xx

I just got the postmortem results yesterday and it was inconclusive. They could find no reason why Devin was stillborn :cry: I guess I can see the positive a bit in that it means that there is probably a small chance of it happening again.

I'm not feeling very positive about this month. I woke up with af like cramps today. Think the :witch: might show an early appearance today, blah!!

Hope everyone else is doing well and lots of :dust: to you all!!!


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All,

Quail,
Still keeping everything crossed for you, and thinking good things!:hugs:

Mama4,
Come on, down the sexy undies shop for you! 
Where are you cycle wise?? I loose track of mine let alone keep up with my buddies!!:hugs:

Maybebaby3,
I have 10 days to pace, and sit, and symptom spot and :laundry: and :dishes: and :coffee: and :telephone: and :rain: and generally go a bit :wacko: while i wait!!! I will prob test in about 8 days but i don't want to start poas too early, i don't have too many i used them last cycle! I am not getting a ton in either, i just waste them and it encourages me too early to use them!!:dohh:

Meldmac,
It is difficult when they don't know, and it is no help when you are trying to grieve but then they will be keeping a very close eye on you this time.
:dust: to you brave lady :hugs:



Well me, i am doing ok, bored but keeping busy with everything, my house will be very clean and i will have no washing or ironing, but then that wont last!! Always plenty to do here!

Take care all, Anyone near testing yet, i want to see some bfp's on here and that's an order!

:hugs: :baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## meldmac

Ugh the :witch: got me early!


----------



## fizz63

Hi all. 

Im Vicki, just had my 38th birthday (grrr!) and got my day 2-5 blood results back today. I just wondered if anyone could help me interpret them ....:shrug:

i think my fsh is classed as normal at 5.4 (from what i can gather on the web this is normal) and i think my lh is ok at 4.4. However, my oestradiol level is 202 but i cant find anything on internet about this, or what i can find is shown in a different measurement. i had this same test done about a year ago and my oestradiol then was 178. 

can anyone help .... i cant get an appt with doc till next week.


----------



## Mama4

meldmac said:


> Ugh the :witch: got me early!

:awww: Im sorry Meldmac...:cry:You are a very strong woman seems to me, I am awfully sorry that the results couldnt be more conclusive for you about baby Devin. God love you and your DH - I am thinking of you! :hugs2:


----------



## Mama4

babythinkpink said:


> Mama4,
> Come on, down the sexy undies shop for you!
> Where are you cycle wise?? I loose track of mine let alone keep up with my buddies!!:hugs:
> 
> :hugs: :baby:thinkpink xx

Hi Thinkpink! I am on cycle day 6 of a 29 day cycle. Just a few days away from the beginning of my "fertile" phase according to FF and Fertility Ties. I've been charting temps etc for the first time this month. Not going crazy over it like obsessed but its what Im doing to keep busy in a way - I am anxious to see if my chart will indicate I ovulate - Ive been feeling a bit paranoid 8-[ that maybe Im not ovulating???? I have no reason to think that really, but it will be comforting to see it on a chart! I guess you are in your TWW, eh? Hang in there! 
Im inspired to try and find something sexy to surprise the DH with! :happydance:
Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## vkj73

i'm 36, husband will be 40 in oct. we are trying for our 1st.

i posted on the ttc forum. 

more details in that posting.

hoping for the best!
:shy:


----------



## maybebaby3

hi meldmac i'm so sorry 2 hear abt ur inconclusiv results but u r prob right abt the risk of it happenin bein small. i'm sorry the :witch: got u this cycle but try 2 stay as positiv as u can!:hugs:

mama4 if u r in ur fertile period now start bd as much as u can 2 increase ur chances!!!

:baby:thinkpink when does your 2ww come 2 an end? :dust:

hi vicky and vkj i hope that u have luck ttc this month. where r u girlies in your cycles?

:hug: and :dust: 2 all xxx


----------



## Nise

Hello Girls, got room for one more? I can't believe I haven't visited this thread yet! :dohh: Wow, so much happening here. 

Hope your Hysterosalpingography goes well, Felicity. God, where do they get the names for these things from. 

Maybebaby, you can get clearblue opks on line much much cheaper than in the shops. I just got my supply for this month £11 cheaper! I'm crap with the 2 line thingys so I use the digi ones. I like the smiley face.

Fizz63 - I just had my bloods done, waiting for results now. Should come through sometime this week. I have no idea what statistics I'm looking for but hope the lovely nurse at my doctors will help me understand. She's great. I had my smear done as well but she had real trouble getting to my cervix, just hoping she got enough cells as I do not want to go through that again till next year. 

I'm on cycle day 6 - using my persona (originally bought for birth control reasons) I got my first red light today - Makes me feel very naughty :sex: on a red light day - Apt thou! :rofl:

Good luck everyone, recon I'll be a regular here.


----------



## maybebaby3

hi nise!!! where do u get your opk from? am on cd8 now and this month i'm checkin my cm 4 ovulation signs! if i dnt get pg this cycle then i'd like 2 start usin opk's. that said DH and i r :sex: every day mostly and at least every other day so hopefully :spermy: wil b around when my body decides 2 produce an egg!!! how long r your cycles? :dust::dust:


----------



## Nise

I got my last lot from 'Amazon' of all places! I always thought they were just books and DVD's - but no they have fertility stuff too! £10.50 - £11.25 for a pack of 7 digi's. The £10.50 ones were listed under the new and used I'm pretty sure they're not used thou :rofl: They arrived the day after I ordered them too.


----------



## Nise

maybebaby3 said:


> hi nise!!! where do u get your opk from? am on cd8 now and this month i'm checkin my cm 4 ovulation signs! if i dnt get pg this cycle then i'd like 2 start usin opk's. that said DH and i r :sex: every day mostly and at least every other day so hopefully :spermy: wil b around when my body decides 2 produce an egg!!! how long r your cycles? :dust::dust:

Oops! Didn't answer that second bit, My cycles vary between 25 - 28 days. I've only been temping for the last 2 cycles but both show O on day 10 - though last cycle OPK didn't pick up LH surge till day 11 - Don't quite know what went on there but AF came anyway - so putting it down to the quirks of being me. Me and DP will :sex: every 3rd day around O so starting today CD6 for fun then CD9 the important one and D12 for good measure.


----------



## meldmac

Hope everyone is doing well today. I can't wait till the :witch: leaves and we can :sex: again!!! I'm really hoping this month will be the one.

Sending lots of :dust: to everyone!


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi,
Just dropping in to say hello,

Hello newbies, welcome, may your stay be happy and short!!

Sorry to not know who asked but i am on day 20 of a 28 day cycle, so i recon will manage to keep away from poas for about another 6 days!!

Nise, 
My cycle is simmilar to yours, i was ov on day 10, but this month has been different and didnt ov til day 14-15, real late for me, I have been taking baby vits, and i think they have changed my cycle, i have had very quick visits from :witch: since taking them too, so at least something has improved!

Anyway, time to sleep!

Bye for now,

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## vkj73

maybebaby, i'm on day 9 of a 35 day cycle. most ovulation calculations have said that aug. 24-29 are prime times. any advice on when to start using the opk? 

cheers!


----------



## maybebaby3

nise happy :sex: accordin 2 fertility friend my fertile period starts 2day but could ovulate any time in next 2wks+ coz of cycles!!!
meldmac i know wot u mean about cant wait til u can start :sex: again. i cant wait 2 next 3wks or so pass so that can test again and hopefully get a :bfp:
:baby:thinkpink it's good u r so close 2 being able 2 poas!!! hopefully u wil get your :bfp:
:dust::dust::dust::dust: 2 all xxx :hug:


----------



## diana.upton

Big hello to all!

I am 34 and my fiancee is 37, we will start TTC for first little addition from late September 09.....we are getting married then and hopefully all will go well, fingers, toes and anything else possible to be crossed will be:happydance:

I have just started on the folic acid, more the size of a horse tranquillizer, just got to remember to take one a day.

We are living in Basel, Switzerland and will be for the next few years so I know that if all goes to plan it will be hard to be away from family and friends and to have the ongoing support that that offers. I am quite pleased though to go though the Swiss system for a birth as I have heard some great things about the care and after care that people receive. If anyone out here in Basel knows of or have heard of a good gynecologist please can you let me know, English speaking required as I have not quite mastered the German language yet. 

My sister gave birth to a beautiful little girl last year and she has recommended to me this site which was of great help and support to her during her TTC and pregnancy period (hoping I conceive as quickly as she did thats for sure).

So, bye for now and good luck to all those TTC at the mo :flower:

Di


----------



## meldmac

Welcome Diana...hope you get your :bfp: soon! Sending lots of :dust: to you!

Hope everyone else is doing well. Lots of :dust: to you all!

So I think hubby and I have the swine flu...blah. I guess it's pretty good timing (trying to have pma) since it's better to have it now when I'm not pg. Also we're going away in Sep. and in Nov. so don't want it then either. Oh well. Feel rubbish, but I'm sure we'll be fine in a few more days.


----------



## Nise

Hi Girls. WARNING THIS POST CONTAINS TMI :rofl:

Wondering if you girls can give me a little advice. This month I seem to have an enormous amount of CM - far more than I've had for many cycles. The problem is I am not sure what to put it down as in FF. 

So yesterday I found CM late afternoon. It was gloopy and sort of a creamy colour - However if was also very stretchy I could stretch it a good 4" without breaking. But it was not clear so do I put this in as EW or Creamy? I had a lot more today.

I'm not sure what to attribute this to. This is my 3rd cycle using EPO till O (I didn't notice that much difference in the last 2) The only thing I have done different this cycle is drink pink grapefruit juice. Of course I am delighted to see it and hope it turns clear in the next couple of days. OPK is negative.

What would you put it down as?

Hope everyone is well today and feeling lots of PMA.


----------



## shawnie

vkj73 said:


> maybebaby, i'm on day 9 of a 35 day cycle. most ovulation calculations have said that aug. 24-29 are prime times. any advice on when to start using the opk?
> 
> cheers!

Me personally, I went and got that 20 day opk kit and started on CD3. It helped me to see how things progressed and to see a true positive rather then a could it be positive or not kinda thing...
But I also am temping so it helped to see the chart along side of the opks and all that.. Hope that helped..


----------



## shawnie

Nise said:


> Hi Girls. WARNING THIS POST CONTAINS TMI :rofl:
> 
> Wondering if you girls can give me a little advice. This month I seem to have an enormous amount of CM - far more than I've had for many cycles. The problem is I am not sure what to put it down as in FF.
> 
> So yesterday I found CM late afternoon. It was gloopy and sort of a creamy colour - However if was also very stretchy I could stretch it a good 4" without breaking. But it was not clear so do I put this in as EW or Creamy? I had a lot more today.
> 
> I'm not sure what to attribute this to. This is my 3rd cycle using EPO till O (I didn't notice that much difference in the last 2) The only thing I have done different this cycle is drink pink grapefruit juice. Of course I am delighted to see it and hope it turns clear in the next couple of days. OPK is negative.
> 
> What would you put it down as?
> 
> Hope everyone is well today and feeling lots of PMA.

If I was lucky enough to get that, id say that's possibly EW, I get more creamy then anything and it doesn't stretch that far for me... I was under the impression if it stretches over so many inches its EW. I know creamy doesn't stretch far at all, no more then an in if your lucky but I could be wrong lol


----------



## Bliss

Hi girls,

Not sure if I've added this to the right bit, am a bit rubbish at these post/thread thingies.

I'm 35, 36 in April...going on 21 teehee

My OH is 39 yikes.

We've already got 2 lovely, jubbly, lively boys and are kindof trying for #3. I'm not going doing the ov test trips route yet 'cause I know I'd get obsessed and end up spending a fortune. I've finished my last pill packet. It took 18 months both times for both boys and in the end I had to try all the tricks in the book, the legs in the air one seemed to do the trick lol, quitting the smokes also helped I think.

Anyhoo's thats me :flower: if anybodys at a similar stage, and age come and say Hi.

Oooh forgot to add I'm also Hypothyroid so am not sure if thats going to complicate things but hey, as my gran would say "whats meant for ye diz'nae go past ye" or something like that lol.

pps also if I've stuck this thread in the completely wrong place am really sorry :blush:


----------



## Nise

Evening girls. Wish I could get on the computer in the day time.

Shawnie, thanks for the advice on CM and I will try and persevere with the cervix! It's all gone watery today! Still neg OPK. 

Melmac, I hope your feeling a bit better today. Are you sure it's Swine flu. and not Wine flu, I've heard thats easily passed from glass to glass.

Bliss, welcome. How can you be posting on the wrong thread when this is the best one :thumbup: Good luck to you. Your Gran sounds like a wise woman.

And finally Babythinkpink - STEP AWAY FROM THE STICKS :rofl: As if!!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Well, the blood test results are in. I've got an appointment with the Dr tomorrow at 2pm - don't know how I'm gonna get through the morning. That's assuming I sleep tonight of course. I am feeling very anxious but trying to remain positive.


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All,
Welcome Newbies :thumbup:

Nise,
Your posts...:rofl: I dont know about the cm, possibly just a one off thing that is a bit different this month? 
I am soooo trying to keep away from the sticks, its a case of knowing when to....when is too early...last 2 months i have come on 2 days early giving me a 26 day cycle, this would mean i am due af sat or 28 day my usual cycle monday, so do i test thurs or sat or both!! Just take my poas away from me please!!! I feel obsessed now!!
Good luck at dr's tomorrow xx

Anyway I have to go, I am currently being beaten about the head with a plastic golf club, its not easy writing a post whilst being beaten up by a toddler:haha:

Hope everyone is ok, Quail trying to find your posts, to get updates on you, how are things??

Take care all 

:dust:
:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## meldmac

Nise said:


> Evening girls. Wish I could get on the computer in the day time.
> 
> Shawnie, thanks for the advice on CM and I will try and persevere with the cervix! It's all gone watery today! Still neg OPK.
> 
> Melmac, I hope your feeling a bit better today. Are you sure it's Swine flu. and not Wine flu, I've heard thats easily passed from glass to glass.
> 
> Bliss, welcome. How can you be posting on the wrong thread when this is the best one :thumbup: Good luck to you. Your Gran sounds like a wise woman.
> 
> And finally Babythinkpink - STEP AWAY FROM THE STICKS :rofl: As if!!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Well, the blood test results are in. I've got an appointment with the Dr tomorrow at 2pm - don't know how I'm gonna get through the morning. That's assuming I sleep tonight of course. I am feeling very anxious but trying to remain positive.

Wine flu :rofl:....not sure it's the swine flu either as I'm feeling much better today but than again if I am going to get the swine flu better now than when I'm pregnant I say.


----------



## maybebaby3

Hi all! it's so nice 2 know that there r other girlies out there feeling the same way as me. am a bit deflated 2day. just wish ttc would happen faster! i know i'm really impatient. :baby:think pink i think u should wait until the day your period is due 2 test but then again i know i am rubbish at waiting! lol! i giv the advice and then dont take it myself. am so naughty! anyway hope that every1 is feeling positive :hug: and :dust: xxx


----------



## maybebaby3

meldmac i hope u get over the swine flu quickly :hugs:


----------



## Felicity

Hey girls... Just arrived from lab where I've had uterus and tubes X-rays. Good news. Both tubes are clear!!! No obstructions! :dance:

This is my CD 9 and doc told me that this test increases the chances of conceiving, since the contrast kind of "cleans" the ways!!!

Now I feel more confident! 

Baby dust for all!!

Felicity


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All,

I just want to say I hate this bit, day 23 of a 28 day cycle, i dont want to test because i will be gutted if its a bfn, yet i want to see if i have got a bfp,yet i dont even know if it would show on a test yet!!
This last little bit which the last 3 cycles has ended in dissapointment, i hate being on cd 1 and get so fed up with it all!!
Anyway end of my little rant!!
Will keep any testing updates on here!!

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## quail

babythinkpink said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just want to say I hate this bit, day 23 of a 28 day cycle, i dont want to test because i will be gutted if its a bfn, yet i want to see if i have got a bfp,yet i dont even know if it would show on a test yet!!
> This last little bit which the last 3 cycles has ended in dissapointment, i hate being on cd 1 and get so fed up with it all!!
> Anyway end of my little rant!!
> Will keep any testing updates on here!!
> 
> :baby:thinkpink xx

good luck thinkpink i have my fxd for you.xxx


----------



## meldmac

babythinkpink said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just want to say I hate this bit, day 23 of a 28 day cycle, i dont want to test because i will be gutted if its a bfn, yet i want to see if i have got a bfp,yet i dont even know if it would show on a test yet!!
> This last little bit which the last 3 cycles has ended in dissapointment, i hate being on cd 1 and get so fed up with it all!!
> Anyway end of my little rant!!
> Will keep any testing updates on here!!
> 
> :baby:thinkpink xx

Lots of :dust: to you!!


----------



## Mama4

*LOADS of luck to you ThinkPink!!!! *I so know what you mean about the disappointment of CD1 AGAIN! I know I havent been trying all that long this time, but its disappointing even if its your first month of TTC without getting a BFP... :growlmad: I hate it! Its an awful feeling - but I've found that talking to all my friends here helps me with it lots! Hang in there! If it were me I'd wait to test...early testing can sometimes be wonderful, but theres the potential of knowing you had a bean and it didnt stick, ya know? 
Hope you and the family are well! Talk soon!
:flower:


----------



## maybebaby3

Felicity said:


> Hey girls... Just arrived from lab where I've had uterus and tubes X-rays. Good news. Both tubes are clear!!! No obstructions! :dance:
> 
> This is my CD 9 and doc told me that this test increases the chances of conceiving, since the contrast kind of "cleans" the ways!!!
> 
> Now I feel more confident!
> 
> Baby dust for all!!
> 
> Felicity

that's great news felicity!!! this could be your month then!!! :happydance: :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## maybebaby3

babythinkpink said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just want to say I hate this bit, day 23 of a 28 day cycle, i dont want to test because i will be gutted if its a bfn, yet i want to see if i have got a bfp,yet i dont even know if it would show on a test yet!!
> This last little bit which the last 3 cycles has ended in dissapointment, i hate being on cd 1 and get so fed up with it all!!
> Anyway end of my little rant!!
> Will keep any testing updates on here!!
> 
> :baby:thinkpink xx

i know wot u mean :baby:thinkpink! every stage of the cycle seems 2 bring immense stress or frustration! hopefully u will c a :bfp: in a few days. :hugs: :dust:


----------



## fizz63

Fizz63 - I just had my bloods done, waiting for results now. Should come through sometime this week. I have no idea what statistics I'm looking for but hope the lovely nurse at my doctors will help me understand. She's great. I had my smear done as well but she had real trouble getting to my cervix, just hoping she got enough cells as I do not want to go through that again till next year. 
[/QUOTE]


Hi Nise 

Just wondering if you had got the results of your blood tests ? Have you had a discussion with the nurse about the results yet ?


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All,:hi:

Feeling very rubbish today, have got very slight spotting last few days suggesting :witch: is on her way, will test monday if she does not arrive but not really got any hope, i know my body!
Back to square 1, not sure if i should temp rather than ov poas, may be better?

Off to sulk and :cry: into my :coffee:!

Take care all, :dust: to all 

A sad :baby:thinkpinkxx


----------



## meldmac

babythinkpink said:


> Hi All,:hi:
> 
> Feeling very rubbish today, have got very slight spotting last few days suggesting :witch: is on her way, will test monday if she does not arrive but not really got any hope, i know my body!
> Back to square 1, not sure if i should temp rather than ov poas, may be better?
> 
> Off to sulk and :cry: into my :coffee:!
> 
> Take care all, :dust: to all
> 
> A sad :baby:thinkpinkxx

Hope the :witch doesn't get you!! Sending you :dust: to help keep her away!!

I'm feeling so sad today right now I just want a baby to fill my empty arms right now. I just wish I would get pg soon. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok. Lots of :dust: to you all!


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi Meldmac,

Thanks for the dust but not sure anything will keep :witch: at bay! I feel achy today and I think she will be here b4 weekend is up!

Where are you in your cycle hunny? 
I may have asked b4 but did you have any probs conceiving your son? 
What are you doing other than the obvious!! I have tried ov poas but not sure now, may go on to temp, just to see if i am ov'ing at all.
It is a very long worrying road but its worth it all and you will have a baby in your arms :hugs:

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## meldmac

babythinkpink said:


> Hi Meldmac,
> 
> Thanks for the dust but not sure anything will keep :witch: at bay! I feel achy today and I think she will be here b4 weekend is up!
> 
> Where are you in your cycle hunny?
> I may have asked b4 but did you have any probs conceiving your son?
> What are you doing other than the obvious!! I have tried ov poas but not sure now, may go on to temp, just to see if i am ov'ing at all.
> It is a very long worrying road but its worth it all and you will have a baby in your arms :hugs:
> 
> :baby:thinkpink xx



Right now I'm supposed to be ovulating according to my ticker, however I'm not sure since I've only given birth over 2 months ago and not sure my body has gotten back to "normal" yet. I didn't have any trouble at all conceiving Devin :cry:. In fact we were ntnp pretty much and I got pg on the 2nd month. I just hope there's not something wrong that I can't get pg now :cry: If I don't conceive this month I think I'm going to start temping.


----------



## quail

babythinkpink said:


> Hi All,:hi:
> 
> Feeling very rubbish today, have got very slight spotting last few days suggesting :witch: is on her way, will test monday if she does not arrive but not really got any hope, i know my body!
> Back to square 1, not sure if i should temp rather than ov poas, may be better?
> 
> Off to sulk and :cry: into my :coffee:!
> 
> Take care all, :dust: to all
> 
> A sad :baby:thinkpinkxx

im really sorry thinkpink but at least we can be cycle buddies next month as your not that far behind me:hugs:.xxx


----------



## babythinkpink

Meldmac, 
Just seen ticker...:dohh: (blonde moment, its not my age honestly!) 
Your cycle is short, i had short cycles but they have gradually got to 26-28 days.
I am sure you will have no probs in ttc, if anything you know you can conceive and lots of people I know have got pg quickly after having a baby,(my friend conceived 2 months after giving birth at 36 weeks) your body will carry on as usual. Good luck, happy baby makin!:winkwink:

Quail,
Still no AF yet, still spotting not blood but darker that usual (tmi sorry!!)
I said I was catching you up to be a cycle buddy!!:hugs:

Time to :sleep:

Take care all,

Back soon!

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## Nise

:wave: Hi girls. Well, it's really late and I guess you are all either out raving or gone to bed. Life has been really hectic the last few days and I don't know wether I'm coming or going - well, apart from yesterday when I was definitely com.... tmi. The big opk+ on CD10. Found time to do the deed. 

Fizz, I've posted my blood test results in my journal (My journey may make me a madmum) Feel free to drop by. It will be interesting to compare with you, see if our Dr's have a similar view on good and normal levels. I'm keeping my fingers crossed they are all good for you. 

Well, I am zonked so gonna :sleep: Goodnight all.


----------



## Felicity

Hey all, I'm a little sad. I'm testing ovulation and didn't get a positive OPK yet... Worse, the second line is coming fainter and fainter, almost an evap. It never happened before! Since I started OPKs I always have a positive on CD 11 or 12. This is CD 11 and the line isn't getting darker... OMG... Do you think I'm not gonna ovulate this cycle?... I'll try temping to check, but DH hates when I do this...

Felicity


----------



## maybebaby3

aww felicity dont lose hope! :hug: :dust:

:baby:thinkpink fingers x'd that the :witch: stays away!!! :dust:

meldmac hope that you get that :bfp: soon, you may be right about your body getting back 2 normal after the birth so don't despair if it doesnt happen straight away. :dust:

nise hope that your positiv opk and :sex: results in a :bfp: this cycle! :dust:

:hugs: and heaps of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: 2 all xxxxx


----------



## Nise

Thanks Maybebaby - so do I, but I'm feeling a little less confident about everything this morning since my temp took a sudden dive after yesterdays rise so don't know what's going on now.

Felicity - don't loose all hope lovely. Like me you O quite early in the cycle usually. It maybe that you are gonna have a longer cycle this month. I've also read in many places that it is not uncommon for the LH surge to rise and the body starts to try to O but doesn't quite make it and has a go a few days later - I'm gonna not stress this month, I've done all I can may have one more go today for luck if DP is up for it but if not, well I'm not gonna push it coz I think that can do more harm than good.

Oooo this post is a bit long. Sorry. Anyway I'm off on holiday for almost a week! tomorrow morning. Gonna relax and enjoy and try to forget all about ttc'ing. See you when I get back. To those testing while I'm away , Good luck I hope to see a few BFP's when I get back. :dust:


----------



## Felicity

Hey, Nise, you are right. I should relax about it and enjoy my marriage, my husband, the baby will come sooner or later. All this stress only does more harm than good...
xx


----------



## meldmac

Doh convinced myself tonight that the 3.5 days of bleeding was implantation and not my af so I took a test. Well I feel like an idiot now, I wasted a perfectly good test for nothing. I think this month is going to be a wash anyway since hubby and I haven't :sex: nearly enough as I've been way to depressed to do anything :cry:.


----------



## Felicity

Hey Meldmac, I know what you are feelling, but don't lose your hope. You're gonna get your BFP sooner or later, believe it.
Good news for me, girls, positive OPK today! Uhu! Tonight is the night!
xx
felicity


----------



## meldmac

Ohhh you go get him Felicity!!:happydance:


----------



## maybebaby3

hi girlies! 

nise yeah i think u r right about stressing about things doing more harm than good. sometimes i feel ttcin is takin over my life!!!

meldmac i'm sorry that u haven't got your :bfp: yet but think positiv, it will happen. this cylcle :sex: as much as possible!!!

felicity hope u made the most of your positiv opk!!!

:dust: and :hug: 2 all :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Felicity

maybebaby3 said:


> hi girlies!
> 
> nise yeah i think u r right about stressing about things doing more harm than good. sometimes i feel ttcin is takin over my life!!!
> 
> meldmac i'm sorry that u haven't got your :bfp: yet but think positiv, it will happen. this cylcle :sex: as much as possible!!!
> 
> felicity hope u made the most of your positiv opk!!!
> 
> :dust: and :hug: 2 all :dust::dust::dust:

I certainly did it! :happydance:
Today is my DPO 1... It's gonna be a long 2ww...
xxxx


----------



## maybebaby3

Felicity said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> hi girlies!
> 
> nise yeah i think u r right about stressing about things doing more harm than good. sometimes i feel ttcin is takin over my life!!!
> 
> meldmac i'm sorry that u haven't got your :bfp: yet but think positiv, it will happen. this cylcle :sex: as much as possible!!!
> 
> felicity hope u made the most of your positiv opk!!!
> 
> :dust: and :hug: 2 all :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> I certainly did it! :happydance:
> Today is my DPO 1... It's gonna be a long 2ww...
> xxxxClick to expand...

I hear you! I'm not even sure that i have ovulated. my ticker goes on an averaged cycle but as could be anywhere between 20 and 42 days i could still have ages 2 wait. will do a hpt on cd32. i shall try 2 stop myself poas b4 then! i'm nt very patient with that tho! :hug: and :dust:


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi all,

bfn this morning, just waiting for af to start now, not even back to cd 1!
Thinking of a month off, will just keep bd mid cycle but give the poas a rest this month, poss start temping next month.
Not sure, still sulking about bfn!
time to get myself a bottle of wine and think about it!

Hope everryone else ok, 
Good luck wherever you are in your cycles, 
:dust:

:baby:thinkpink


----------



## Billie-Jo

Hello, Ive just joined Ive written and introduction to me on the welcome thread. Im 30 years and 6 months and am ttc baby number one! xx just thought I would say hi, been trying for 6 months and I have endometriosis and a shortened cervix due to a cone biopsy last year. xx


----------



## maybebaby3

babythinkpink said:


> Hi all,
> 
> bfn this morning, just waiting for af to start now, not even back to cd 1!
> Thinking of a month off, will just keep bd mid cycle but give the poas a rest this month, poss start temping next month.
> Not sure, still sulking about bfn!
> time to get myself a bottle of wine and think about it!
> 
> Hope everryone else ok,
> Good luck wherever you are in your cycles,
> :dust:
> 
> :baby:thinkpink

It's not over til :witch: shows! :dust: and here's hoping she keeps away!!!

:hugs: and :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## maybebaby3

Billie-Jo said:


> Hello, Ive just joined Ive written and introduction to me on the welcome thread. Im 30 years and 6 months and am ttc baby number one! xx just thought I would say hi, been trying for 6 months and I have endometriosis and a shortened cervix due to a cone biopsy last year. xx

Hi! Hopefully it won't be long b4 u r looking at your 1st :bfp:!!! :dust:


----------



## babythinkpink

CD 1 for me, at least i know where i am!
:wine: is the plan for tonight, after that back to square 1!!

Hope everyone ok,:hugs:
Will feel more chatty soon!!

:baby:thinkpink x


----------



## Felicity

Hey, dear friends!

This is DPO 4, no symptoms yet. And, well, this cycle I am little less worried about ttc, cause finally, after more than one year of hard work, I'm taking a one week vacation and I just bought a ticket to Miami!

I love the USA, my honeymoon was in NY and I'm very excited about this trip.
If I have a BFP, I may not go because of my MC past. So... If it's BFP, good news! If it's BFN, good news too!

xxx


----------



## meldmac

Felicity said:


> Hey, dear friends!
> 
> This is DPO 4, no symptoms yet. And, well, this cycle I am little less worried about ttc, cause finally, after more than one year of hard work, I'm taking a one week vacation and I just bought a ticket to Miami!
> 
> I love the USA, my honeymoon was in NY and I'm very excited about this trip.
> If I have a BFP, I may not go because of my MC past. So... If it's BFP, good news! If it's BFN, good news too!
> 
> xxx

Ooooh sounds like it will be fun if you go! :happydance:


----------



## Nise

Hi Girls. I'm back from my short but very lovely holiday. Wow, how much easier is the 2ww when your when your not actually waiting? (Does that make any sense) I really relaxed while we were away and didn't think much about ttc to the extent that I even forgot to do the first urine tests on my persona on not one occasion, but 3:dohh: Had already o'd before I went so not the end of the world.

Meldmac - I know it's easier said than done but try not to get depressed, especially around :sex: time. What are you like! Here's a ton load of PMA for you - have a bit of non ttc fun with your DH some good old fashioned quality time together to get your head and heart in the right place, the rest can then follow on. 

Felicity - Ooo caught your O that a girl. 4 dpo and counting. Your vacation sounds amazing - I'm jealous. I'm on 8 dpo and determined not to become a sign spotter, (never did suit anoracks :rofl:) . Fingers crossed for us this month.

Chin up Babythinkpink - :wine: here's to the next cycle.

Billie-Jo. Welcome, looking forward to sharing your journey.

Maybebaby 3 :hi: and I'm hoping still no sign of :witch: :af::af::af::af::af::af:


----------



## meldmac

Thanks Nise. I know you're right it's just that I want a baby so badly because I feel so empty since losing Devin. I'm trying not to think to much about ttc but it's really hard sometimes.

:hugs: to everyone and :dust: to you all.


----------



## shawnie

Morning ladies! Seems I have a new schedule with waking early now. It's not a bad thing just not sure what to do with myself on my only day off at 8 am when everyone's still sleeping hahaha. Can't start breakfast till another 2 hours.. I was up kinda late with DP in the hot tub. We normally keep it set at 95 but I had him reset it at 92 just to make sure it wasn't too hot...

Meldmac, I hope you don't mind but I read your story hun and I am sending you some huge :hugs: lady. . Your words touched my heart deeply.. I know your little Devin will send you a sister or brother for him... Lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## meldmac

Shawnie: Thank you so much for reading his story. It's been hard and it's only been over 2 months since it happened but I'm getting on ok. I try and keep my mind on other things....like ttc!


----------



## shawnie

That's great lady, Sending you some of my PMA you can never have enough is what I think =)


----------



## maybebaby3

Hi girls i poas 2day not expecting anythin and when i looked it was :bfp:!!!!! Am tryin not 2 get 2 excited as have had 2 miscarriages in the past but am hoping that all will be ok with this 1! :dust: 2 all and hope u all get :bfp: v.v.soon!


----------



## meldmac

maybebaby3 congrats hon!!!! That's great news!!

Well I'm officially a POAS addict. Couldn't wait until Friday to test so I did a frer this morning and it was :bfn: Hoping I may be wrong on my dates or something or it may still be early. Can't help but think though I may be out for this month :cry:


----------



## Nise

Hurahhhhh. That's the 3rd positive this month. Congratulations hun. :yipee:


----------



## realbabyfever

Hi Suz, Sinead, Becs, Wobbles, 
I'm 32 too! Seems a great age to TTC!
Good luck ladies.
Very new on here, just getting to grips with my cycle after 7 years of no PD's (if that's the right acronym!) So more info greatly received!


----------



## realbabyfever

Hi Suz, Sinead, Becs, Wobbles, 
I'm 32 too! Seems a great age to TTC!
Good luck ladies.
Very new on here, just getting to grips with my cycle after 7 years of no PD's (if that's the right acronym!) So more info greatly received!


----------



## Felicity

maybebaby 3, congratulations!!!
Wonderful news!
Don't worry, everything is gonna be fine!
xxxxxxxx


----------



## maybebaby3

Thanks for your well wishes girls! I hope u all get :bfp: this month 2 so we all have may :baby: 

mel mayb it was 2 early 2 test. i prob ov'd early as my cycles btween 20-42 days.

:hugs: and loads of :dust::dust::dust: 2 all xxxxx


----------



## shawnie

Yay congrats Maybebaby!!!


----------



## Nise

Morning Girls. That's me coming in for a crash landing back to CD1. No AF yet, but reckon she's on her wicked way. :cry:

Off to work now, but hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## vkj73

Nise said:


> Morning Girls. That's me coming in for a crash landing back to CD1. No AF yet, but reckon she's on her wicked way. :cry:
> 
> Off to work now, but hope you all have a good weekend.

are you sure? you never know:)

here's some :dust: for you!!!


----------



## maybebaby3

Nise said:


> Morning Girls. That's me coming in for a crash landing back to CD1. No AF yet, but reckon she's on her wicked way. :cry:
> 
> Off to work now, but hope you all have a good weekend.

it's not over til :witch: rears her ugly head! :dust::dust::dust: and hope she stays away :hugs: and more :dust:


----------



## Nise

Yep I'm sure. Thanks UKJ73 and Maybebaby for your well wishes. :witch: flew in about 2 hours after I got to work. I suppose at least she doesn't taunt me by being late - She's a day early. So back to CD1 for me. :cry:


----------



## KGirl

Hi I am new here just joined today...i'm 31 and my hubby is 36 and we have been ttc for a while now def over a year....I have seen lots of abbrevations that I have no clue what they meanapart from TTC so far lol


----------



## vkj73

KGirl said:


> Hi I am new here just joined today...i'm 31 and my hubby is 36 and we have been ttc for a while now def over a year....I have seen lots of abbrevations that I have no clue what they meanapart from TTC so far lol

if you got to the main page, you'll see "forums and help". there's a link for abbreviations. when you get there, click on "last". that will take you to the original page with a list of abbreviations.

good luck:)


----------



## Mamamirfy

Hi, I'm new here too. I'm 30 and my DH and I have been TTC since Jan '08. I had an HSG in April of this year and I have one tube blocked, we think that they were both blocked and that the dye unblocked one (it was extremely painful). My husband has average sperm count but poor motility so Dr told him to lay off the beer and chicken wings. Last cycle we had an appt to go in and get my other tube unblocked but when we got to the hospital the receptionist had booked us for an HSG again and with this procedure you need to be put under so they ended up not having a bed available for me. Because the procedure has to be done on a certain day of your cycle, we were outta luck until next cycle. :( So, here I am.....waiting. I'm meant to get AF on the 11th but have been having cramps off and on for a week, sore bbs, heartburn and im so tired. Could this be the month? I never cramp until the first day of AF. I'd love to be pregnant right now but if not I just want AF to hurry so I can book my appt to get other tube unplugged!


----------



## vkj73

Mamamirfy said:


> Hi, I'm new here too. I'm 30 and my DH and I have been TTC since Jan '08. I had an HSG in April of this year and I have one tube blocked, we think that they were both blocked and that the dye unblocked one (it was extremely painful). My husband has average sperm count but poor motility so Dr told him to lay off the beer and chicken wings. Last cycle we had an appt to go in and get my other tube unblocked but when we got to the hospital the receptionist had booked us for an HSG again and with this procedure you need to be put under so they ended up not having a bed available for me. Because the procedure has to be done on a certain day of your cycle, we were outta luck until next cycle. :( So, here I am.....waiting. I'm meant to get AF on the 11th but have been having cramps off and on for a week, sore bbs, heartburn and im so tired. Could this be the month? I never cramp until the first day of AF. I'd love to be pregnant right now but if not I just want AF to hurry so I can book my appt to get other tube unplugged!

welcome to bnb. hopefully af won't get you. i too had an hsg...not fun:nope:

good luck. i hope you get a :bfp:

:dust:


----------



## Mamamirfy

Ahhhhh!!! I woke up in the middle of the night to p and was so excited because I thought it was a sign ( I never wake up to p) and when I did I noticed AF arrived. No! 3 days early too. Oh well, at least she didn't make me wait the 3 days. I'm usually like clockwork too. Now I'm trying to book my procedure to get my other tube unplugged but the receptionist seems to be confused. I hope I can get in :)


----------



## quail

maybebaby3 said:


> Thanks for your well wishes girls! I hope u all get :bfp: this month 2 so we all have may :baby:
> 
> mel mayb it was 2 early 2 test. i prob ov'd early as my cycles btween 20-42 days.
> 
> :hugs: and loads of :dust::dust::dust: 2 all xxxxx


congrats on your bfp:happydance:.well im 9dpo not really holding out much hope as poas today and was bfn hope everyone is well.xxxx


----------



## Felicity

Hello, dear friends... AF arrived yesterday...
I'm a little sad, but tomorrow I have an appointment with doctor and will ask for more answers... Maybe ask for clomid, I don't know...
I also want to welcome the new girls!
xxx and baby dust for all!


----------



## vkj73

felicity and mamamirfy,

good luck with your doctors' appointments. 

keep us posted :thumbup:

:hug:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Hello i'm new as well. Just resisted today. I'm 30 and been ttc for over 1 1/2 years. So let's see what happends..


----------



## maybebaby3

quail said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for your well wishes girls! I hope u all get :bfp: this month 2 so we all have may :baby:
> 
> mel mayb it was 2 early 2 test. i prob ov'd early as my cycles btween 20-42 days.
> 
> :hugs: and loads of :dust::dust::dust: 2 all xxxxx
> 
> 
> congrats on your bfp:happydance:.well im 9dpo not really holding out much hope as poas today and was bfn hope everyone is well.xxxxClick to expand...

it's not over til the :witch: rears her ugly head!!! keeping my fingers crossed 4 u!!!

felicity sorry 2 hear af got u. hope the dr has some answers 4 u xxx


----------



## quail

hi all well im in shock as ive got my bfp today at 10 dpo im just hoping it sticks.xxx


----------



## shawnie

quail said:


> hi all well im in shock as ive got my bfp today at 10 dpo im just hoping it sticks.xxx

 YAY!!! Congrats lady! I am so happy for yas...


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Hello I'm new too, glad to find some over 30's on here as been feeling very old reading some journals and threads!!I'm Queenie and I'm 34, hubby is 37.Been TTC really properly for first baby for 7 months but also for 18 months before that we were hopng it would just happen. Have since found out hubby has low count and motility and on IVF waiting list but really hoping we have a miracle and it happens naturally before that (bit scared of hospitals and needles). 

Its nice to meet you all and here's good luck to all of us for :bfp::bfp::bfp: galore


----------



## quail

shawnie said:


> quail said:
> 
> 
> hi all well im in shock as ive got my bfp today at 10 dpo im just hoping it sticks.xxx
> 
> YAY!!! Congrats lady! I am so happy for yas...Click to expand...

thanks i just hope it gets darker.xxx


----------



## Mama4

quail said:


> shawnie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quail said:
> 
> 
> hi all well im in shock as ive got my bfp today at 10 dpo im just hoping it sticks.xxx
> 
> YAY!!! Congrats lady! I am so happy for yas...Click to expand...
> 
> thanks i just hope it gets darker.xxxClick to expand...

CONGRATS CONGRATS CONGRATS!!!! :yipee::headspin::yipee:

Have ya posted a pic??? I'd love to see it!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## aguaempress

I am 36 and will be 37 this month, hubby is 29 :haha: - TTC our first. We have be 'trying' since we got married 4 years ago. 

Been on the pill for the last 10 months trying to suppress the ovaries and put the PCOS in check. I just go the OK -ovaries normal and took clomide and we are tracking for this month. A little emotional. 

Anyone else have PCOS and have success stories? Love to hear them.
-A


----------



## shawnie

quail said:


> shawnie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quail said:
> 
> 
> hi all well im in shock as ive got my bfp today at 10 dpo im just hoping it sticks.xxx
> 
> YAY!!! Congrats lady! I am so happy for yas...Click to expand...
> 
> thanks i just hope it gets darker.xxxClick to expand...

Im sure it will get darker as your levels go up n up =):dance:


----------



## Nise

Ahh, Quail that's fabulous news you must be really excited. Congratulations on your BFP. :yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## vkj73

aguaempress said:


> I am 36 and will be 37 this month, hubby is 29 :haha: - TTC our first. We have be 'trying' since we got married 4 years ago.
> 
> Been on the pill for the last 10 months trying to suppress the ovaries and put the PCOS in check. I just go the OK -ovaries normal and took clomide and we are tracking for this month. A little emotional.
> 
> Anyone else have PCOS and have success stories? Love to hear them.
> -A

welcome to bnb aguaempress and all the new ladies! good luck:thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## Felicity

Well, darlings... Doctor prescribed Clomid but... I didn't take it! 
I stared at all those pills and shots I would have to take and thought: do I really need this?
So... I decided to go to Miami and enjoy my vacation not thinking about this ttc thing. Next cycle I'll take the medicine...
Do you think I did the right choice?...
xxxl


----------



## maybebaby3

go and enjoy your holiday felicity and put ttc out of your mind 4 the moment. :hugs:


----------



## vkj73

Felicity said:


> Well, darlings... Doctor prescribed Clomid but... I didn't take it!
> I stared at all those pills and shots I would have to take and thought: do I really need this?
> So... I decided to go to Miami and enjoy my vacation not thinking about this ttc thing. Next cycle I'll take the medicine...
> Do you think I did the right choice?...
> xxxl

love it. sounds like a great idea! go with your instincts :thumbup:


----------



## Nise

Felicity said:


> Well, darlings... Doctor prescribed Clomid but... I didn't take it!
> I stared at all those pills and shots I would have to take and thought: do I really need this?
> So... I decided to go to Miami and enjoy my vacation not thinking about this ttc thing. Next cycle I'll take the medicine...
> Do you think I did the right choice?...
> xxxl

Good for you Felicity. A dose of relaxation on holiday will probably do you the world of good - and hopefully you'll come back with more than a suntan.


----------



## Mamamirfy

Sometimes we all need a lil break from constantly TTC. Enjoy your vacay! As for me, there was a cancellation and I got my appt :) Yay! On the 17th I'll be getting my tube unplugged and hopefully double my chances of getting pregnant. Keep you posted.


----------



## vkj73

Mamamirfy said:


> Sometimes we all need a lil break from constantly TTC. Enjoy your vacay! As for me, there was a cancellation and I got my appt :) Yay! *On the 17th I'll be getting my tube unplugged and hopefully double my chances of getting pregnant. Keep you posted*.

fabulous! great news!
:hugs:


----------



## Nise

Mamamirfy said:


> Sometimes we all need a lil break from constantly TTC. Enjoy your vacay! As for me, there was a cancellation and I got my appt :) Yay! On the 17th I'll be getting my tube unplugged and hopefully double my chances of getting pregnant. Keep you posted.

That's brilliant. One giant step closer for Mamamirfy. :happydance:


----------



## shawnie

Mamamirfy said:


> Sometimes we all need a lil break from constantly TTC. Enjoy your vacay! As for me, there was a cancellation and I got my appt :) Yay! On the 17th I'll be getting my tube unplugged and hopefully double my chances of getting pregnant. Keep you posted.


Aww that is wonderful news. I am so happy for you. =))


----------



## meldmac

Hi ladies back from trip. No good news from me however as :witch: got me yesterday :cry:. I'm so discouraged right now. 

Hope everyone is doing well.

Congrats quail I'm so over the moon for you!! :hugs:

Sending lots of :hugs: and :dust: to everyone!


----------



## vkj73

meldmac said:


> Hi ladies back from trip. No good news from me however as :witch: got me yesterday :cry:. I'm so discouraged right now.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Congrats quail I'm so over the moon for you!! :hugs:
> 
> Sending lots of :hugs: and :dust: to everyone!

i hope you feel better. she got me too sat. night.

sending you and all tons of pma

:dust:


----------



## choccielover

Hi I'm Teresa and I'm 35.

My DP is 34 and we've been together for 5years. DP already has an 11year old son.

I've been TTC for around 2 years and now on my 5th cycle of Clomid. Due to DP already having a son any further treatment such as IUI and IVF have to be paid for and by all accounts they are very expensive.

It would be nice to chat and get to know you all, the people who are in the same boat and understand what we are going through and be a comfort to one another. It's hard for my friends with children to understand what I'm going through and if I hear "*try not to think about it*" one more time I will scream. 

Hugs to you all xx


----------



## SharonF

Hi all!

I'm new around here, and thought I'd say hello. What a lovely supportive group. I have learnt so much already on B&B.

I'm at the great old age of 38, got married last year and we are now TTC. One giant leap! I came off Cerazette 5 or 6 weeks ago and waited ages for any sign of AF. Had loads of side effects to start with - even did a pregnancy test as the symptoms were so strong! AF finally turned up end of last week so hopefully that's a good sign that things are getting back to normal but who knows what my cycle will be like over the next few months. After reading on here, I have just started to take my temp each morning, after any signs to see if I am ovulating. What complex creatures we women are with all of our subtle changes in our bodies! I'm guessing this is going to be a long journey so it's great to find a group of similar ladies to have a chat to and support each other!
Good luck to you all!


----------



## choccielover

Hi SharonF

My body is 35 but my mind is not - that's still in it's 20's so I'm hoping that with a magic wand and some positive thinking my Body will catch up and give me a better chance lol. 

Fancy a go with my magic wand and positive thinking? If we all stick together then I'm sure that whatever life throws at us we can work it out!


----------



## BlackAngelP

I'm Jennifer. I'm 31, DH is AJ and he's..... Well let's say older and leave it at that. :p

We've never actually prevented and we've been married for 11yrs and counting. For a long time I was reserved to just not have kids. Maybe for the last 4 years. But earlier this year I just couldn't see it that way anymore, so we started trying again 4 months ago. I started taking FertilAid, but moved to plain vitex after 1mo. It is trying to regulate my cycles- which is no small feat as I have amenorrhea and go for months- sometimes YEARS with out a period. I've had 2 half @ssed afs since starting it. I'm hoping I'm able to get my :bfp: soon. Though I've only been trying for 4 mos this time, I've been waiting for this baby over 11years- ANY baby for 13 years!! So I've been waiting a long LONG time. 

Well that's enough for now. :D!!!


Jen :baby::dust:


----------



## meldmac

Welcome to the new ladies :hugs:

Sending you all :dust:!


----------



## BlackAngelP

Thanks for the dust, Sis!!


Jen :hug:


----------



## vkj73

welcome new bnb members and good luck to all!

here's to the 30+ crew :thumbup:



:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## bbhopes

I am 36 and my hubby is 40, we have been trying for a baby for a few years, but recently for the last five months. We had a miscarriage in 07, and a son in 08 that passed at four days old. We are currently trying for another. I started to chart this month, and plan on trying instead and fertility strips.


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Hey ladies, I post on here before. Hey I'm out..:witch: Yep that's right. She came. So i'm on to the next cycle :flower:


----------



## Mamamirfy

Hi Girls! My procedure was today....and it was a success! I now have two, perfect, unblocked fallopian tubes. So very excited. I will keep you updated, have to wait 24 hours and then BD like crazy :)


----------



## purple tuzita

i am new to the forum have anybody had a tubal ligation reversal? I have an appoiment with my ob to talk about a tubal reversal also any of you ladys think that is wrong that a woman that had hers tubes tied try to conceive every month? I ask this question because a lot of people in other forums get upset by this i have a uterus didelphys i had 2 pregnancies in my left uterus and one in my right uterus the doctor that performed my tubal pushed me to have it done i regret it so i know i can carry one more baby in my right uterus sorry this us to long.


----------



## purple tuzita

i am new to the forum have anybody had a tubal ligation reversal? I have an appoiment with my ob to talk about a tubal reversal also any of you ladys think that is wrong that a woman that had hers tubes tied try to conceive every month? I ask this question because a lot of people in other forums get upset by this i have a uterus didelphys i had 2 pregnancies in my left uterus and one in my right uterus the doctor that performed my tubal pushed me to have it done i regret it so i know i can carry one more baby in my right uterus sorry this us to long.


----------



## vkj73

purple tuzita, i haven't had that. i wish i knew more about it so i could help you. good luck.:hugs: keep us posted!

mamamirfy, great news! i hope the great news just keeps on comin:thumbup:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Nise

Mamamirfy said:


> Hi Girls! My procedure was today....and it was a success! I now have two, perfect, unblocked fallopian tubes. So very excited. I will keep you updated, have to wait 24 hours and then BD like crazy :)

How exciting and brilliant news. I can almost hear the count down now. 5,4,3,2,1 and :sex: Good luck for this cycle nothing in your way now.


----------



## meldmac

Hi ladies hope everyone is doing well! Lots of :dust: and :hugs: to you all.

Got a question for those of you who temp....I wasn't able to temp this morning because I didn't actually have 3 hours of sleep at any point, has this happened to anyone else and will it completely mess my chart up because I don't have a temp for today? I hope not it would suck if I messed up the whole month because of one day. I know that ff says to take your temp anyway so if this happens again I will temp anyway but didn't even think that it would be any use when I woke this morning.


----------



## Nise

Hey Meldmac. I wouldn't worry to much about missing today's temp as it's only CD8 and hopefully you won't O for a few more days yet - So all should be good. In future just take the temp and mark the 'sleep deprived' or 'up all night drinking' box then FF will know how to deal with it. :hugs:

I keep hovering over the discard box for yesterday and the day before - teehee - would make my chart so much nicer to look at!


----------



## jojojojo74

Anyone else had a lap & dye - I had mine last month and just had period following it which was horrendous ... would like to know about any others updates following their lap and dye


----------



## Mamamirfy

Is a lap and dye what we call in Canada the HSG test? It must be. I had this done in April and it showed that my right fallopian tube was blocked. We actually think that when they initially pumped all the dye in that my left fallopian tube unblocked because it was very painful. they couldn't unblock the right just by pumping dye so finally last week I got it unblocked with a wire type thing. They do that procedure on the 10th day of cycle so we have been BD'ing ever since so hopefully in a couple of weeks I'll have some good news! Anyone know if fallopian tubes can get reblocked?


----------



## vkj73

jojojojo74 said:


> Anyone else had a lap & dye - I had mine last month and just had period following it which was horrendous ... would like to know about any others updates following their lap and dye

if it is the procedure where they insert a catheter in through the cervix and shoot dye so they can see the uterus and tubes...then i've had that. went in may 2009 (didn't take, as my cervix was too small) then went in june 2009 and it took. it was extremely painful. the results were normal, which gave me serious hope (esp. since it clears everything out and many women get preg right away) i thought july and august would be our months for makin a :baby:. no such luck. i tried acupuncture and now am trying the cbfm.

if :bfp: doesn't happen by christmas, i think i'm going to go in for the clomid (or the alternative that i read on another thread).

hope this helps. good luck all!!!

:dust:


----------



## Nise

Oooo, I'm having the hebejebes just thinking about lap and dye - If I wasn't terrified by the prospect of it before I definitely am now. God I hope the Gyno doesn't refer me for one.


----------



## vkj73

Nise said:


> Oooo, I'm having the hebejebes just thinking about lap and dye - If I wasn't terrified by the prospect of it before I definitely am now. God I hope the Gyno doesn't refer me for one.

it was painful, but the thought of getting the result and knowing really got me through it. now i know, so it was well worth it.


----------



## Nise

vkj73 said:


> Nise said:
> 
> 
> Oooo, I'm having the hebejebes just thinking about lap and dye - If I wasn't terrified by the prospect of it before I definitely am now. God I hope the Gyno doesn't refer me for one.
> 
> it was painful, but the thought of getting the result and knowing really got me through it. now i know, so it was well worth it.Click to expand...

You've got a valid point there. Amazing what we are willing to go through to get a delivery from the stork isn't it. 

Right, I'm off to bed to nurse my cold better.


----------



## XXXMISSBXXX

Hi all, just new to this site tonight. Im 37 and already have a 16 yr old daughter to a previous relationship. My new partner and I are ttc. He has been told he has a very low sperm count and would most likely have to have ICSI treatment, 1st visit consultation in december this year. Has anyone conceived naturally after being told this???

Lorraine
x


----------



## vkj73

XXXMISSBXXX said:


> Hi all, just new to this site tonight. Im 37 and already have a 16 yr old daughter to a previous relationship. My new partner and I are ttc. He has been told he has a very low sperm count and would most likely have to have ICSI treatment, 1st visit consultation in december this year. *Has anyone conceived naturally after being told this???
> *
> Lorraine
> x

welcome!!! i don't know much about icsi treatments. i'm sure you will find tons of information on here about it though. i've learned so much already from bnb.

good luck!!! :dust:


----------



## lewiepud08

hi everyone can i join :) :) 

Im Jen im 31 (32 in dec) and mum to Hayden who is 11 and Lewis who is almost 10 months 

we are ttc number 3, im in the 2ww at the moment and we are from Yorkshire :) :) 

goodluck girls xxxx


----------



## shawnie

vkj73 said:


> jojojojo74 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else had a lap & dye - I had mine last month and just had period following it which was horrendous ... would like to know about any others updates following their lap and dye
> 
> if it is the procedure where they insert a catheter in through the cervix and shoot dye so they can see the uterus and tubes...then i've had that. went in may 2009 (didn't take, as my cervix was too small) then went in june 2009 and it took. it was extremely painful. the results were normal, which gave me serious hope (esp. since it clears everything out and many women get preg right away) i thought july and august would be our months for makin a :baby:. no such luck. i tried acupuncture and now am trying the cbfm.
> 
> if :bfp: doesn't happen by christmas, i think i'm going to go in for the clomid (or the alternative that i read on another thread).
> 
> hope this helps. good luck all!!!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

 I had one done in my early 20's back when they found 2 cysts on my ovary and I remember the doctor saying right before, "this is gonna hurt like hell but what ever you do, DONT grab your tummy" and what did I do? I grabbed my tummy LMAO Wasn't fun at all. For me it was very painful but only lasted a short time, things were ok and clear.


----------



## Nise

Just popping in to say Hi and welcome to MissB and Lewipud. I'm so tired tonight I'm gonna go to bed and watch Ugly Betty. I love that show.


----------



## froggie31

Hi to you all :) My name is Margie I am 33 years old . I have 2 sons one is 11 years old and the other one would have been 10 years old he past away in 1999 from S.I.D.S. I got my tubes clamped in 1999 . I went back in July of this year and got them undone and here I am TTC :) My son Garrett is so happy Hubby is happy we cant wait LOL .

Thanks,Margie


----------



## harmonygirl72

Hi! I am Mary and I am 36. I am TTC my first!! I have been trying for 14 months, and been through all the testing.They call it "unexplained infertiliy". Trying Clomid this cycle...


----------



## vkj73

harmonygirl72: i'm wondering if i don't get a :bfp: in the next few months if my dr will say i have the same thing, "ui". 


froggie31: so sweet to hear about the excitement of your family.

welcome to you both:hugs: and good luck :dust:


----------



## tLC Queen549

Hi everyone, I am 37 (until Feb). I was told my baby had died at my first scan and miscarried that evening, feb 5th 2009.
Have been trying ttc ever since and after having slightly irregular periods I have now had bloods done and been told I have high prolactin levels. I now have to wait until 4th November to see an Endocrinologist (seems like forever away)
It's really not fair after 3 months of having my periods 12 days late - talk about false hope!!

Therese


----------



## harmonygirl72

vkj, ui is very annoying. It's like, on one hand, I am glad there is nothing wrong, but on the other hand, if there was something wrong, there might be something they could do...you know??


----------



## vkj73

harmonygirl72 said:


> vkj, ui is very annoying. It's like, on one hand, I am glad there is nothing wrong, but on the other hand, if there was something wrong, there might be something they could do...you know??

sending you lots of :dust: girl. then "ui" will be a thing of the past!!!

:hug:


----------



## tori876

Hi Tori from St. Louis. I'm 32, DH is 27 (I'm a cougar. Ha!)

We are trying to conceive our first right now. We've been trying since April. I visited the doctor yesterday and she is sending me for progesterone and thyroid tests tomorrow since my temps in the luteal phase are all over the chart and my body temp is just naturally a bit lower. 
Wish me luck that everything is ok! 
Anyone else due to test on Oct. 8? That's my bday so I'm hoping it will be a happy BDAY to me!!!!!!


----------



## tori876

XXXMISSBXXX said:


> Hi all, just new to this site tonight. Im 37 and already have a 16 yr old daughter to a previous relationship. My new partner and I are ttc. He has been told he has a very low sperm count and would most likely have to have ICSI treatment, 1st visit consultation in december this year. Has anyone conceived naturally after being told this???
> 
> Lorraine
> x


My sister in law's new husband has a low sperm count and always has had a low sperm count. He has a son from a previous relationship, so it's apparently possible. It only takes one!!


----------



## js9

hello.am 37 and d/h is 44 had 2 pregnancies 2nd ended with a m/c last week so hoping and praying it will happen for us again very soon.


----------



## country girl

Hi. I'm 31 and ttc. My husband and i have been trying for six years. I got pg with my daughter using clomid (she just turned 10) and thought we'd try to do it the natural way. Didn't happen so I am now on month 2 of clomid. I've finish the pills and now we play the waiting game. I've been reading a lot of interesting things on here and i just wanted to introduce myself. 
Susan


----------



## vkj73

welcome country girl :hugs:

js9, i'm sorry about your loss. 

i'm sending lots of :dust: to you all!!!

:hug:


----------



## foxy1

Hi Guys i am 35 ttc 1 and on my first cycle of clomid,

i have just been reading some of year posts and my problems seem very small when i read some of your storys. I am on cycle day 24 of my first clomid cycle.
I am one of the lukcy people who never get pms, but i feel very tired and sat and had a cry this morning. I was wondering if anyone else felt like this towards the end of there clomid cycle.

Thanks:dust::dust: to you all


----------



## vkj73

foxy1 said:


> Hi Guys i am 35 ttc 1 and on my first cycle of clomid,
> 
> i have just been reading some of year posts and my problems seem very small when i read some of your storys. I am on cycle day 24 of my first clomid cycle.
> I am one of the lukcy people who never get pms, but i feel very tired and sat and had a cry this morning. I was wondering if anyone else felt like this towards the end of there clomid cycle.
> 
> Thanks:dust::dust: to you all

welcome foxy :hug: i haven't been on a clomid cycle. i know there are tons of girls on here who have loads of experience. 

i wish you the best in your ttc journey. :dust:

p.s. i just taught my 4th graders about the equator and the prime meridian today...showed them nz!


----------



## char63

HI ladies,
Just wanted to say HI, Im 35 and partner is 29 and were TTC #2. Our son is now 3 yrs old and Im soooo broody!! Just wish I had started trying earlier, although we sort of tried last yr, we stopped as we both changed jobs and the timing wasn't 'right'.(is it ever!).
I have just treated me-self to a CBFM so Im hoping its gonna help after shelling out £126!!.


----------



## meldmac

Don't want to get my hopes up but my temps are still high! Trying so hard not to test this early!


----------



## vkj73

char63 said:


> HI ladies,
> Just wanted to say HI, Im 35 and partner is 29 and were TTC #2. Our son is now 3 yrs old and Im soooo broody!! Just wish I had started trying earlier, although we sort of tried last yr, we stopped as we both changed jobs and the timing wasn't 'right'.(is it ever!).
> I have just treated me-self to a CBFM so Im hoping its gonna help after shelling out £126!!.

i bought a cbfm at the beginning of this cycle too.

i know what you mean about "just wish i had started trying earlier." so many factors made for not great timing (i.e. moving across country, jobs, no jobs, and not really taking it seriously until i was 35).

anyway, lots of great stories of hope on here for us "older" gals. 

:dust:


----------



## char63

Hoping Im notgonna become too focused on this new gadget of mine!! ha!
Im only on CD4 and cant wait to get testing!


----------



## vkj73

char63 said:


> Hoping Im notgonna become too focused on this new gadget of mine!! ha!
> Im only on CD4 and cant wait to get testing!

it's actually kinda cool to see the low go to a high to a peak.

right now i'm in the tww, so i think i'll have lows from here on out.

:dust:


----------



## char63

good luck!! Maybe its your month!


----------



## mommacasey

hi all I am 37 and also nearing the end of my tww. AF is due on thursday the 8th but I am hoping she is going to take an extended vacation. I did a hpt on 8 dpo, 10dpo and 11dpo, all were negative but I am still hopeful. This is the first one me and my husband are actually planning, the other 2 were unplanned.


----------



## vkj73

mommacasey said:


> hi all I am 37 and also nearing the end of my tww. AF is due on thursday the 8th but I am hoping she is going to take an extended vacation. I did a hpt on 8 dpo, 10dpo and 11dpo, all were negative but I am still hopeful. This is the first one me and my husband are actually planning, the other 2 were unplanned.


love the pma :thumbup: welcome to bnb :hugs:


----------



## mrsbling

Hi,

We have been TTC for past year without success so far....... I am 37 and DH is 38.

Have been using CBFM for about 6 months and seem to Ov on CD21/22 was 4 days late last cycle, and Ov on CD16/17 this month. 

Hoping for some good luck soon 

xx


----------



## mrsbling

...Sorry, I correct myself.... I am not 37 until next month :)


----------



## Manda

Hi I'm 31 and Hubby is 37. 

We have been TTC since June 09 when we got married. I came off the pill in June but so far have had no success. 
We have started testing my ovulation so hoping :bfp: hopefully very soon. x


----------



## vkj73

Manda said:


> Hi I'm 31 and Hubby is 37.
> 
> We have been TTC since June 09 when we got married. I came off the pill in June but so far have had no success.
> We have started testing my ovulation so hoping :bfp: hopefully very soon. x

welcome :hugs: and good luck!

:dust:


----------



## Mama4

Jus droppin by to say Hello! My TWW is turning into the longest ever for me! haha! FF keeps me guessing as to what day I really did O - so Im truly NOT sure what DPO I am...

Havent tested since this past Tuesday afternoon, just havent had the right time to do it - keep talking myself out of using the last test...BFN's really get me down, so Im content to keep watching the temps and see if tomorrow is the day the bottom drops out and AF arrives...

Hope everyone is well...I will let you know if I ever decide to bite the bullet and do that last test! haha! :haha:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi
I am 36, DH 34 we have three children already, aged 15, 12 and 7, and this is first month ttc number 4.
Currently dpo12, cd 27 (normally 27-30 days)

Have had loads of pg symptoms since 6 dpo until yesterday, then woke today and they are gone.
Where did all my symptoms go??
Had bigger boobies, and veiny and tender-GONE
Metallic taste, bleeding gums, nausea, food aversion - GONE
Still abdo cramps occassionally, back and leg pain -prob AF related rather than pg now though.


Oh well, thinking I am prob out this month now, roll on next month xx

Anyways, Hello to everyone, good luck on your ttc journeys -hope they are all short n sweet. Baby dust all round xxx


----------



## meldmac

Mama4: your temps are looking good!! Fx'd this is your month!

wannabubba#4: Hope you're not out! Fx'd you caught that spermie!!

:hi: to everyone else and good luck!

I'm in limbo right now. Not sure when I'm going to "O" as my cycles are still all over the place. We're going to :sex: every other day this month and hope for the best I think. Last month I "o" on cd11 but not going to count on it for this month as I've had different cycles since giving birth to my angel.


----------



## kairzh7

Hi all. I'm new here. I'm 31 and DH is 38 we have been TTC #1 for over 3 years, but had a break inthere due to a broken back and then getting off all of the drugs from that. This round we have been trying since May 08, on Clomid since March 09. History of endo, but lap was clear in January 09. Other test clear except progesterone levels weren't high enough to indicate ovulation. Ovulating since cycle 2 of Clomid. Currently waiting to see what the heck is going on this cycle. Now 8 days late, but BPN and low temps.

Mama4 your chart does look good. From what I've read if it stays up for 18 days you are almost certainly prego, so hold out 2 more days. Hope this is your month.


----------



## Ferret

Hi all, i'm 30 (just), OH is 28. TTC our 1st since July. Trying hard not to symptom spot. This month looked promising until all symptoms disappeared this morning.
Not charting yet as confuses the hell out me and can barely remember to get dressed in the morning let alone take my temps.
AF is not due until monday so keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hey everyone :flower:
Hope everyone is feeling well today!

As I thought, I am OUT this month -witch got me, now on CD2 and full of PMA

Come on November testing day. THIS IS GOING TO BE THE ONE!!!!!! (sorry to shout but I am so excited about this month lol) That stupid witch is going to be so caught up in Halloween capers that she's gonna give us all a break lol.

So my lovely Junebugs siggie is gone, but YEAH my new shiny 'Halloween Humpers' one is even better yeah!!!!

And another full 4 weeks of folic acid prior to conceiving -thats gotta be good eh?

PMA PMA PMA :happydance::happydance:

Baby dust to everyone ttc, sticky dust for all those lucky enough to have caught that eggy, and hugs for anyone feeling a bit down today -hope you feel better soon
:hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Mama4

Hey Wannabubba#4 Im CD2 today also! WE will have to keep in touch this next month and see if our cycles coincide the entire time! PMA to you too and hope you are having a good day!


----------



## vkj73

hi girls. saturday is my testing day (as long as you-know-who doesn't make an appearance).

sending you all lots of pma, :hugs: & :kiss:


----------



## elfie

Just started ttc baby no.3, was a big decision due to complications with other pregnancies but here goes... af due monday, doing my best to wait it out...


----------



## angie79

hi i'm 30 and my oh is 37 we have been ttc since june 09 and no luck
he thinks i'm mad how i know when my fertile days are etc - i seem more bothered than him but he does have a relaxed way of thinking. lol.
Anyway its nice to see how friendly people are on here

Angie xxx:thumbup:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hey Mama4 -yay!! - a cycle buddy

Now CD4 I cant wait -this is going to be OUR month PMA PMA 

p.s I am 'secretly' hoping for a baby girl too (however would love another son just as much :blush:)

Hey everyone else :thumbup:

Hope everyone is feeling good.
:hugs:xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All,
Have been away a while trying to get preggers and concentrate on it real hard but still no luck and needing the support I get here!
Quick recap me 36 (37 soon!) DH 39 I have 4 children, the youngest is our first together and we would just like to complete our little tribe with a playmate for out little girl.
Its been 6 months now and still no bfp, I have taken 3 months tops and thought this time would be the same but cd 1 keeps coming round and getting all the cruel symptoms leading up to it and done the bfn's, like mama4 I actually dread doing the test as my heart sinks as I know however hard I look there is no second line!
I started ov test this month the clearblue with the smiley face, and we bd the 2 most fertile days, had bad migranes which i get when I am preggers so i thought this month we had done it, but af due next week and had the usual pink show b4 cd1 shows and done a bfn but not sure if it was too early, the body signs say more she's on her way.
I read through the site and there are so many sad stories of lost babies and years of ttc and I know how lucky I am to have my children and have not usually had any fertility issues, I feel so ungrateful and moany coming for a winge here!

Anyway a big hello to everyone, anyone who remembers me and all the newbies, lets hope we do this quick now!
Mama4 nice to see you here but means we are still trying!!

:dust: to all xx


----------



## Mama4

Hey ThinkPink! Im glad to see you back, though I admit, its a bummer to STILL be without a BFP. Its ok though, Im still trying to stay positive. Like you said, we are both very blessed to have 4 kids already. We both know our bodies can do it! It just hasnt been our time yet. There are soooo many things that can factor into getting pregnant. Keep your chin up, feel free to come here for a rant or moan any ole' time. Just cause we do have kids doesnt mean we want or deserve a BFP any less, ya know? 

Keep the PMA, our time will come, I just know it! :hugs:


----------



## meldmac

Hi ladies hope everyone is ok.

Feeling really low today and not feeling good about ttc at all right now. Missing my angel tons right now too which makes it harder. 

Sending everyone lots of :dust:


----------



## kcarbert

Well the title sums it up!! I'm just looking for a community of women so that I don't push away my friends who have children and don't have the same problem. oh and trying not to drive my husband crazy! 
I'm trying to keep a positive attitude but it is a real roller coaster.


----------



## babythinkpink

Hello,

How is everyone doing?
I am just waiting for cd 1 to come, I have done bfn so I know she is on her way, I get here every month where I dont want her to show as I could still be preggers but I know she will the tests are not wrong!
I am usually regular so should be today but my body has been a bit all over the place, stress I expect I would be told!

Big waves to all, 

Hello to newbie, hope your stay is a quick one, was trying not to drive hubby mad but it is hard not to talk about!

xx


----------



## Felicity

Hi all... Well, as I said before, I'm trying to conceive #1 since march (after 2 MCs last year). It's been almost 9 months... Now I'm on my first clomid cycle and I'm really trying not to be so anxious. I'm totally afraid of another BFN... Everytime I find myself thinking: Why me? What did I do to deserve this? It's difficult to keep a positive attitude... Sorry for these words, girls. But I can't talk about this with anyone else, even DH, he gets angry when he sees me this sad... xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi other oldies :flower:

meldmac -So sorry hun -hope you are feeling a bit better today, you are so brave - I dont know how anyone copes with a loss like that sending you hugs :hugs: xx

Felicity -you vent away on here - its part of the beauty of belonging to a ttc club, no-one minds. I am only first month ttc, but I already feel anxious and stressed at times, so I can imagine that being a bit angry with the world sometimes is totally normal :hugs: Keep your chin up, babe - hope this is your month xx 

Babythinkpink and Mama4 -your damn tooting we 'already mummies' deserve our BFP's too lol - my doctor even suggested that if I didn't fall pg due to my PCOS then it didn't really matter so much cos I had kids already !!! :wacko:

xx baby dust to all xx 
:hugs:


----------



## shawnie

wannabubba, Im sorry your doc said that to you, how insensitive! It doesn't matter if you have kids already or not. Some times I wish I could just kick them.


----------



## snowdrops

hi girls just join here the other day, 
glad to see there is a thread here which i dont feel that im to old to tcc,
im 42 1/2 :lol:

i have one DD but unfortally had an mc before her and 6 after her, and wont give up even though many people have said im too old my body telling me something had all the test and hyprscopy but they didnt find nothing wrong.

Month after month just so heart breaking, but one side of the coin i keep saying oh thank goodness the still coming and not menopause coming in early

look forward to chatting to yers


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi all,

Wannabubba4, 
my doctor said i was mad when i went to get my coil out because i was ttc no5, I think whatever their feelings they should keep it to themselves and be profesional about it! 

Snowdrops,
Good luck ttc :flower:

Felicity, 
Sorry you have been feeling down, its rotten isnt it? Everyone else seems to be getting pregnant, and my friend was laughing at how her and her husband had been caught up in a moment of passion and so had to get the morning after pill, not such a funny story when you've been ttc for months!
I find I go go in cycles of being really down about it all, and I dread testing because the whole month balances on it and its always back to square 1.
Hope your feeling better now, keep it up, it will happen

Well I am on about cd 4, i am not counting this month, i just know i am away on a second honeymoon about when i am due ov, so planning plenty of bd then! 
I had a more normal period this month, they have been getting very short and i was worried things were not right but this has been more usual for me.
I am not thinking about testing ov yet but i may get some cheapy sticks as a guide, i am trying to be less stressed about it this month.:coffee:

anyway, hi to all, where are you all in your cycles?

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Babythinkpink :flower:

I so wish I could just not think about it -I really need to stop charting and temping; it's all driving me a bit mad!! :wacko:

I am possilby CD15, dpo 6 (according to FF this month) however AF really strange and I am not sure if I can really call it an actual period or not. Spotting CD28, Heavy AF next day, really heavy too much for implantation or anything (tmi :blush:-but through undies and jeans despite tampon in -sorry) so called it CD1, then next day NOTHING NADA not even spotting or anything. So I dont know. :nope:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php

Anway, I love that you are going away for a second honeymoon and I think i'll steal that idea. I am going now to plan a long weekend away for when I 'should' be most fertile next month and take my DH away on a dirty weekend :sex: :blush::blush:lol. Only thing is, if FF is correct then I have no way of prediciting the time right. :cry:

Hi and welcome to Snowdrops -hope your ttc journey is short and you get a nice sticky bean xx 

Hi Mama4 -cycle buddy -I've PM'd you but didn't want to post and not say 'Hi 'lol

PMA to all and baby dust for everyone xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:hugs:


----------



## snowdrops

thanks girls,

gosh i hope we all get our BFP soon and our beloved beanie sticks


----------



## wannabubba#4

snowdrops said:


> thanks girls,
> 
> gosh i hope we all get our BFP soon and our beloved beanie sticks

Yay - too right . BFP's for all this month please

xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Wannabubba4, 

:wacko: that is so weird, I had that last month, a very quick period over in a day, and I thought it was really odd!
This month has been more back to normality so I am hoping that is a good sign!
I think we mess our own cycles up with ttc!!

:hugs:

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Yep -I think you are right babythinkpink -the power of the mind is amazing!!

Well, I hope my cycle gets back on track this month too, not that i'd mind a one day AF -much prefer it to 4-5 days lol -as long as I knew i'd ovualted still.

Take care all xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Happy Halloween ladies

I am currently sat here dressed up as a french maid on my own lol. DH has popped to the shop for some ginger beer for my vodka, and the kids are out 'trick or treating'. 

I am feeling so chilled at the mo' -haven't even thought about testing, cos my cycle has been so weird sure it will be BFN, but am just waiting to see when AF shows and get on with the next cycle -and hopefully it will be more regular than last month.

PMA ladies, hope that witch gets lost on her broomstick tonight xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Happy Halloween Wannabubba4, 
Its good you are chilled, I think we talk ourselves int bfn's sometimes!:shrug: 
You never know, I was sure I had missed ov with my dd, but when worked out we had bd 5 days b4 and 1 day after, so who know which one caught the eggy but who cares as long as it did!:happydance:
Take care, good luck, :hugs:
:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Meldmac -just had to say it again

Many Congrats -I am so so happy for you xx


----------



## meldmac

Thanks so much Wannabubba!!

Just so nervous right now. I hope you guys don't mind me sticking around for awhile not feeling comfortable going into 1st tri right now.


----------



## babythinkpink

Meldmac, 

I missed your bfp somewhere! I do find it hard on here keeping up with everything, its a bit all over the place at times, i read something and cant find it again!

Huge congradulations on your bfp, it must be a very mixed feeling for you, and i am sure it will be an anxious 9 months but i am sure you will be well looked after and watched like a hawk and after a very dragging 9 months will have your beautiful baby, :hugs:

Wishing you a happy healthy 9 months, not too much sickness!

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## J_K_L

Hi,

I'm 30 and TTC #1. So thankful you have this thread. I was trying another site and all of the girls were in there late teen and early twenties. They were sweet...but I was having a hard time relating. 

This is only our second month of TTC. My husband and I have been married for about a year and a half. 

I am finishing up my TWW AF is due tomorrow. I've been having some symptoms:
light cramping
increased CM 
mild nausea
heartburn
vivid dreams

This morning I had some pinkish tinge to the heavy discharge I have been experiencing. It really had me worried that :AF: was on her way, but I haven't had any since. I'm holding out hope and praying that this is our month!! ​
That's where I am. Now I'll read up on the past posts to see where you all are. Thanks! JKL


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi JKL

Nice to hear from you.

I am in the 2ww too, although my cycle has been a bit screwy this month so tbh dont really know where I am at lol

FF says dpo12 so I s'pose I have to go with that until proven otherwise haha -only CD21 though so not convinced.
Anyway I am gonna test on Thursday -dpo15 -and to live up to the bonfire babies name and if BFN then i'll wait until at leasr CD32.

I dont have any symptoms at all -do you think this is good or bad lol??

Anyway good luck, hope this is your month -when do you plan on testing?

xx


----------



## Nicolescandy

I am 25, am i allowed here??


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All,

Hello JKL,
Welcome and hope its a short stay! Good luck for this month, let us know! :flower:

Hi Nicolescandy,
You are most welcome wherever you feel happy! There is a 20's-30's thread if you are more comfy there but I am sure you will be welcomed wherever you choose!:flower:

Well, just a quick hello, i am coming up to ov and no tests so going a bit :wacko:! Just going to bd at every chance anyway! I am enjoying the trying part at least!!:winkwink:
I could ov any time, I have been achy for a few days so i think its any time now, I have some ov strips on order and some instead cups but thinking they may be a bit late for this month!

Hope everyone is ok, pretty miserable weather here, rain, rain and more rain :nope:

Bye for now

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## shawnie

Keeping FX for yas babythinkpink! xoxo


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Nicolescandy 
JKL any news to share yet? FX'd for you

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

xx


----------



## Zoom

Hi Well I am 36 TTC after reversal only had it done 8th October. I had to be openned up so waiting to recover before we go all out. Worried as only one tube worked and they found endomitrities but had so many positive stories I am hopeful. My OH and I have only been together for 14 months but as time is a ticking we thought why not. I have a girl of 11 but he has none, and I soooooooooooo hope it works.

Would love to hear from people in same situation.

Zoe xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Zoom -so hope it all works out for you xx


----------



## Zoom

Hi

I did just put a post on here but now I cant see it how rude!!! hahaha

Well again I am 36 WTT as just had a reversal and had to be openned up so starting to try after christmas cant wait, taking folic acid and feel like were on our way just hope it works out sooooo much.

Good luck to you all would love to hear from anyone 
Cheers Zoe xx


----------



## snowdrops

hi Zoom, hope every thing will work out for you, you should try vit b6 will help your cycle and boost those eggs up a bit..


----------



## snowdrops

'


----------



## Zoom

cheers vit b6 I am on it!! any others I have heard of people going on about prenatel vits and I don't know what they mean. Cheers snowdrop
Zoe


----------



## snowdrops

Zoom 

read this or try to lol .... will help you and give a better direction

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...gthen-luteal-phase-increase-progesterone.html


----------



## J_K_L

Well....I was supposed to get AF on Nov 2. Nothing. Then yesterday I started spotting pink and thought it was all over for this month. I continued to spot into the evening and this morning. Now the spotting has turned brown and is tapering off. 

I do occasionally spot before AF, but usually it doesn't turn brown and taper off.

Don't know what to think. Am I out? Did I ovulate late and this is implantation? I took about 5 HPT's and all BFN :wacko:

I'm really hoping for late implantation...anything to grab onto right? 

This is my first so I really don't know what to think or to expect. Anyone on their 2nd or 3rd and had something similar? 

Thanks! -JKL


----------



## J_K_L

Testing tomorrow?! Nervous?!



wannabubba#4 said:


> Hi JKL
> 
> Nice to hear from you.
> 
> I am in the 2ww too, although my cycle has been a bit screwy this month so tbh dont really know where I am at lol
> 
> FF says dpo12 so I s'pose I have to go with that until proven otherwise haha -only CD21 though so not convinced.
> Anyway I am gonna test on Thursday -dpo15 -and to live up to the bonfire babies name and if BFN then i'll wait until at leasr CD32.
> 
> I dont have any symptoms at all -do you think this is good or bad lol??
> 
> Anyway good luck, hope this is your month -when do you plan on testing?
> 
> xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

J_K_L said:


> Testing tomorrow?! Nervous?!

Yep -So much so that I may just chicken out lol :haha:
 
My cycle was so weird that I really dont believe I am dpo15. Surely my luteal phase wouldn't be as much as 18 days (if FF was right and I ov'd at CD9) and my periods are never less than 27days.

I'll see how I feel tomorrow -just now have the classic interchangeable AF approaching or Preggers symptoms lol - bloated, HUGE veiny tender boobs, aching pelvis, irritability, tearful -in fact all the SS I spotted last month , albeit from dpo6-12 last month, but before I got several BFN's, so I am bit afraid to test lol -silly me eh??

If I do I'll let you all know xx
:hugs:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Well!! Does anyone fancy going over to the pregnancy testing gallery and letting me know what you think???

Please xxx


----------



## shawnie

Heading over there now wannabubba =)


----------



## J_K_L

Wow! Congratulations that is awesome! :cloud9:



wannabubba#4 said:


> Well!! Does anyone fancy going over to the pregnancy testing gallery and letting me know what you think???
> 
> Please xxx


----------



## Titi

Hi-I'm new to here and all forums. I'll be 34 this month, husband is 35. This is our 11th month ttc. Charting EVERYTHING.


----------



## Zoom

Hi Titi

I am also new, I have posted I think, just trying to understand it all. I have had a reversal 8th October, just started charting, and tonight is our firt fertitlity window, if my records are correct!! Reversal wasn't a raving result but we are being positive, and looking forward to TTC. Keep in touch i'll be coming to you for help on charting, and I hope your chartting days will be over soon and your count down will be a 9 month one.

XX

Good luck


----------



## Titi

Zoom said:


> Hi Titi
> 
> I am also new, I have posted I think, just trying to understand it all. I have had a reversal 8th October, just started charting, and tonight is our firt fertitlity window, if my records are correct!! Reversal wasn't a raving result but we are being positive, and looking forward to TTC. Keep in touch i'll be coming to you for help on charting, and I hope your chartting days will be over soon and your count down will be a 9 month one.
> 
> XX
> 
> Good luck

Awwww thank you, good luck to you too!!!!


----------



## Felicity

Wannabubba, it's positive! Congrats! xx


----------



## lumpybumpy

Hi I'm new to all this so hope I'm posting this in the right place! I'm 37 and my bf is 45! We have an adorable two and a half year old daughter and would dearly love to have a wee brother or sister for her. We had no problems in conceiving 1st time as she was a wonderful unplanned suprise! We have now being ttc for nearly 2 years, in the last 12 months I've had 3 early miscarriages and a pregnancy of unknown location which I'd previously never heard of. My hopes have been raised so much and dashed in the last year and now I feel I'm getting desperate with time not on my side. It doesn't help that nearly all my friends are either pregnant or just had, although I'm so pleased for them it makes me secretly feel so sad when I hear them making all their excited baby plans. I just want to speak to others who are going through what I am too.


----------



## DexandDoobs

New here also. 38 and trying for #3. Started in August and had an early M/C in September.

Look forward to talking with you all!


----------



## WannaB

Im not new here and I can't remember if I've posted on here or not!:dohh: Im feeling a little lost as a few of my older buddies have gone on to first tri :happydance: and feel the need to seek some more out! Im 41 and dh is 37 (hehe got myself a toy boy!:haha:) and Im going back for my third, his 1st, after an 11 year break, so it will be an interesting little journey! Looking forward to sharing it with the rest of you lovley ladies!:hugs:


----------



## lioness168

Hi ladies, if anyone has been trying ttc for over 12 months, feel free to pop on over to the LTTTC board as there are alot of ladies over there who know the pain and heartbreak of ttc for such a length of time. I myself am a LTTTCer and after my first IVF/ICSI cycle have just gotten my :bfp:!!! I am very excited but trying to hold it all in as I don't have my confirmation bloods until 2 days time. Good luck and hang in there girls :hugs:


----------



## Jen_78

Hi, ladies! I am new here and TTC #2. My first was born 7 years ago, and now I have a new husband and irregular cycles. This is our 2nd cycle TTC, and my 1st cycle with Clomid. I had a miscarriage before I conceived my first child, and I have an autoimmune disorder that causes blood clotting issues during pregnancy. Today is cycle day 19, and I am anxiously awaiting to start taking HPT's! Hoping I make some buddies that are just as anxious as I am!


----------



## elfie

Hi everyone, I am 33 and DH is 39 on sunday, we are ttc #3. Due to test Monday, hoping I can give hubbie the best pressie!:thumbup:


----------



## lioness168

:wohoo: after several years of ttc, we are now 5 weeks pregnant :wohoo:.

Good luck to everyone on their ttc journey. Wihing everyone lost of sticky dust :dust:


----------



## vkj73

lioness168 said:


> :wohoo: after several years of ttc, we are now 5 weeks pregnant :wohoo:.
> 
> Good luck to everyone on their ttc journey. Wihing everyone lost of sticky dust :dust:

congrats!!!!


:hugs: & :kiss:


----------



## meldmac

lioness168 said:


> :wohoo: after several years of ttc, we are now 5 weeks pregnant :wohoo:.
> 
> Good luck to everyone on their ttc journey. Wihing everyone lost of sticky dust :dust:

Congrats!! You're only 1 day behind me!!


----------



## kalou1972

Hi There,

Karen here and just joined the forum today. I'm 37 ( ....just!!) and been trying for our first child for around 11 months. Had a mare this month.....i'm usually regular as clockwork.....usually get really sore breasts around 4 days before...cant even touch......this time didnt happen.....due day ....no sign....day after ...not a twinge !! I really though it was our time....i planned how i was going to tell mny partner....how i was gonne hide from my friends....and envisioned telling my mum !!! ....yesterday ....bad pains and heavyu period......cant tell you how gutted i am......how do you keep going ????

Thanks for listening .....I'm not usulayy this sad i swear !!

Trying to sort my eyes out before the boyf gets back from work !! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jen_78

Hi, Karen. So sorry for your disappointment! I have a good friend that was so sure this was her month too, and today she got confirmation that it was not. The waiting and the disappointment is SO hard, but don't give up hope!


----------



## lioness168

Hi Meldmac....perhaps we can be bump buddies :). See you in the first tri journals area in a few weeks time perhaps?

Wishing you lots of sticky dust :dust:, and good luck to all the lovely ladies out there and hope you all get you bfp soon!!!


----------



## Terri1974

Wobbles said:


> Come & say hi, introduce yourself to the 30s club, tell us how old you are, are you TTC #1 or more & a bit about your TTC journey so far.

"Hi"!

35, OH is 34, started temping April 2009 "seeing what happens". 

As for my journey so far, a quick "from menarche to now" for ya:

My personal female history: started menstruating at age 11, got on birth control at age 18 due to irregular horrible cycles, had a few breaks off and on from age 18 through age 34. Was on a few types of birth control pills, then went to depo provera for five horrid horrid years, then went to Kariva immediately after Depo for a few years (2006 through April 2008) and got off bc altogether April 2008. Cycles went back to being irregular. Am charting on Fertility Friend right now, had a 124 day cycle followed by a 48 day cycle and I'm on a new cycle at CD58 now. Started temping on CD53 (April 22, 2009) of my 124 day cycle. I'm eventually going to start using CBEFM (Clear Blue Easy Fertility Monitor) while temping and "see what happens".


----------



## Zoom

lioness168 said:


> :wohoo: after several years of ttc, we are now 5 weeks pregnant :wohoo:.
> 
> Good luck to everyone on their ttc journey. Wihing everyone lost of sticky dust :dust:

Fabulous news so happy to hear it for you. I love to see this it gives me great hope, so pleased for you xx


----------



## Zoom

kalou1972 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Karen here and just joined the forum today. I'm 37 ( ....just!!) and been trying for our first child for around 11 months. Had a mare this month.....i'm usually regular as clockwork.....usually get really sore breasts around 4 days before...cant even touch......this time didnt happen.....due day ....no sign....day after ...not a twinge !! I really though it was our time....i planned how i was going to tell mny partner....how i was gonne hide from my friends....and envisioned telling my mum !!! ....yesterday ....bad pains and heavyu period......cant tell you how gutted i am......how do you keep going ????
> 
> Thanks for listening .....I'm not usulayy this sad i swear !!
> 
> Trying to sort my eyes out before the boyf gets back from work !! xxxxxxxxxx

Hi there
Crap isn't it. I've just started spotting this morning and got them pains I just dont want. Well it's saved me wasting a PT as wasn't going to test till Friday oh well next time hey. I am charting at the moment just started as cant understand some of it have you done any?
Chin up and I hope next time you'll get a BFP
xx


----------



## aread

hiya 
am new here. yes both my husband and i are 32 and this is our second month of TTC.


----------



## hitchinite

Hi girls,

I am 33. I am feeling so despairing even though have only been trying 3 months. I know I ovulate but sure enough by day 21 I start experiencing a dull pelvic cramp and bloatedness which is so typical of my period coming. I sort of give up hope by then. I have a feeling that if I was pregnant I would feel something different. I suggested to my husband that we go to doctor for tests but he is terrified of having his sperm tested in case there is a problem. Im not sure why he is so worried and that worries me. He is an only child and I know his parents would have wanted more kids so dont know what happened. He also has ankolysing spondylitis and was recently on a course of prednisolone- I dont think prednisolone likes sperm very much. 
Thats not so say I might not have a problem or maybe we just havent been lucky yet.
I am on day 25 and I can predict period is close approaching...
What are you guys up to? xxx


----------



## Titi

kalou1972 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Karen here and just joined the forum today. I'm 37 ( ....just!!) and been trying for our first child for around 11 months. Had a mare this month.....i'm usually regular as clockwork.....usually get really sore breasts around 4 days before...cant even touch......this time didnt happen.....due day ....no sign....day after ...not a twinge !! I really though it was our time....i planned how i was going to tell mny partner....how i was gonne hide from my friends....and envisioned telling my mum !!! ....yesterday ....bad pains and heavyu period......cant tell you how gutted i am......how do you keep going ????
> 
> Thanks for listening .....I'm not usulayy this sad i swear !!
> 
> Trying to sort my eyes out before the boyf gets back from work !! xxxxxxxxxx

**Hi there. I understand!!!! This was my 11th month ttc #1 too and also thought for sure it was finally our month. Am going to be 34 on the 30th. Was gutted too-and had a baby shower this weekend and was oldest girl there and only one either not preg or mum already. Said I would take it easy this cycle and am already gone crazy planning for OV. 
It's hard, at this cycle! Am here to listen.


----------



## TaeBoMama

Hi ladies,

It feels strange to be in the 30 somethings club...separated by age...a reminder than I'm no spring chicken anymore! LOL. In fact, I'm on the end of this age range and will have to leap on over to the 40 somethings club in a couple of years. But hopefully we'll conceive before then!

Anyway, hubby and I are trying for #5. I know, that's a lot of kids by today's standards. I have 3 boys and a girl and I'd love to give my daughter a sister. I had to wait until I was 16 before my parents gave me a sister. So since my daughter is 13, it's not too late. :winkwink:

Good luck to you all!

Shellie


----------



## TaeBoMama

Oh wait, I just noticed this is the 30's/40's club....I'm safe for quite awhile! : )


----------



## Cathers

Hi I am new here. I am 32 and my husband will joining me at 32 next month!

Have been TTC#1 for 14 months. Had a mirena coil before starting TTC. Cycles were so random after having it removed and got so stressed out that we took a 6 month break. Found out a couple of weeks ago that my sister was 4 months preggers. It was an accident and a big surprise to her but she is chuffed about it. I am just about keeping it all together :cry:as long as I don't think too hard. Bought her a mobile for the cot for her birthday last week with barely any crying at all!

Now got nice reliable'ish cycles of 37 - 40 days so ready to start trying again. Currently CD10. :thumbup:

Good luck to all you 30 and over ladies out there TTC. Surely it must be our turn soon? :flower:

xxx
C


----------



## Titi

Hi Cathers,
I feel for you! My little brother got an ex pregnant while right after we announced we were trying TTC and last month had his THIRD accidental child, a beautiful baby girl. I don't know why genetically I am not having as much luck!!!


----------



## bear jr

hi

me and hubby have been trying for over a year. i'm 34 and he is 35. had the first set of tests and have been told that there isn't a problem! if one more person tells there isn't a problem i'm going to cry! 

hoping to get some sound advise because being told by friends and family it's not a problem and all we have to do is wait is wearing very thin! there is a problem because i want a baby now!!!! lol! 

any way if any one can tell me when's the best time to take a test i'll be happy today!

bear x:wacko:


----------



## jodie4805

Hi all

Me & OH are 33. Been TTC since February for baby No. 1.

Currently spending my whole life thinking about TTC.

Don't think I ovulated last month, but fingers crossed for this month as I had a +OPK this morning. :happydance:

:dust: for everyone.


----------



## cheekybint

Hi all

My OH and I are both 33 and will start trying to conceive during my next cycle (AF due 4th Dec).

I have 3 children, 16, 12 and 9. My OH has a little boy, 4

This will be our first baby together and i recently had a Tubal Reversal to make it possible!

Very excited at the prospect of becoming pregnant again, and hope our stay in TTC won't be very long!!

Hello everyone :)


----------



## ArticBaby

Hi :hi:

I belong in this thread :happydance:. Im 39, OH is 41. He already has a 14 yr old from a previous marriage. I dont have any :nope:. Would like to concieve one by the time I reach 40. 


:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## glitter7070

hi all, although i have 3 beautiful boys i wanted one last baby to complete my family, i recently became pregnant only to suffer the trauma of a miscarriage just 11 days ago, i hear ure more fertile after a miscarriage does anyone know how true this is, loosing my baby has broke my heart, i was back at the hospital monday gone ( my birthday :-( ) to have bloods checked which were back to normal :cry:


----------



## glitter7070

sorry forgot to say im just 39 x


----------



## cheekybint

Hi Glitter, so sorry to hear about your miscarriage :( Good luck with TTC again, hope it's a sticky one!


----------



## mrshuse8pound

Hello everyone,

I am 33 years old will be 34 in January.
TTC #3 for me, #1 for SO
Have two boys ages 12 and 14
Been on this for 2 years since September 2007 with no luck.
Had a tubal reversal in September 2007 and have one tube that's good (right) and one that's no good (left). Will try until January then going to have an HSG done (my first) to check if tubes are open because I have a "feeling" they are not. :(


----------



## cheekybint

mrshuse8pound said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am 33 years old will be 34 in January.
> TTC #3 for me, #1 for SO
> Have two boys ages 12 and 14
> Been on this for 2 years since September 2007 with no luck.
> Had a tubal reversal in September 2007 and have one tube that's good (right) and one that's no good (left). Will try until January then going to have an HSG done (my first) to check if tubes are open because I have a "feeling" they are not. :(

Hello Mrshuse8pound :)

Finally someone else in a similar situation to myself! 

I'm 33 (also 34 in January). We're starting trying to conceive our first (4th for me, 2nd for him). I had my tubal reversal last month, and following my 6 week check up next Wednesday we will be BDing! My consultant has already said he'll be doing a HSG after 6 months if i'm not pregnant in that time. 

I really hope you get your BFP soon :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi ladies I am 34 my dh is 31. we have been trying for 6 months now. I had fibroid surgery in dec 08 and I also have cysts on my ovaries, though I am still ovulating regularly. My dr wants me to do the hsg and bloodwork. Which I will do early next year if I dont get my BFP next month. Just got af today so I am a bit bummed. I have been charing for that last few months which has really helped me understand my body. I am so happy to have the support that I have found on this site....good luck to us all!


----------



## mrshuse8pound

Hi Cheeky well I certainly wish you better and faster luck with your BFP than me. It's been so long but I have to be honest in saying I haven't been seriously TTC the whole 2 years. There's been many months missed to timing or illness, so all in all I think I've been TRYING for 13 months, this month will be 14. So we will see....

And I should've got my HSG after 3 months of trying but I moved and had to change doctors. Now I have NO insurance but very soon I will and then I will get it done hopefully for my birthday!

I hope you get your BFP soon too dear!


----------



## mrshuse8pound

Hi TTC117, sorry about AF, she sucks! Welcome.


----------



## baby#3

:hi:Hi Everyone , 

My husband and I aer 30. We are TTC # 3.

We have a 9 year old girl and a 5 1/2 year old boy. I had my Mirena removed on October 26th. I am currently on cycle 2, cd 21. AF is due on Thursday the 17th. I can technically early test as of tomorrow but trying to hold out!:help:

I wasted a lot of money on tests last cycle and I am really trying to hold out until AF is due to come. Its also hard because in my other 2 pregnancies, I never got a positive HPT. So its just a waiting game for me. I will test, then if its positive - HURRAY but if its not and AF still hasn't come then I will schedule a dr's appointment.

Hopefully I wont go :wacko: by then.

:dust: to all of you


----------



## ttcbaby117

baby#3 why are you going to a dr so early?


----------



## baby#3

ttcbaby117:

I have a history of low progesterone and sometimes require suppositories in early pregnancy. My doctor suggested that if AF doesn't come before Xmas that I should have a blood test done to ensure progesterone is started asap if I turn up pregnant


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi, Im 34 and DH is 36, TTCing our 1st together. I have a 9 yr old from a previous marriage. We have been trying since March. Hoping to get a BFP tomorrow as my AF is due and I hope she does not show.

:dust::dust:to all!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## baby#3

Hi MrsKcbrown,

I noticed that you are on a few other posts also. I also noticed that you seem to be the most closest to my testing time. Not so much cycle as my cycle is only 25 days. I am due to test in 4 days. I want to early test tomorrow but I am fighting it! :help: 

Anyway good luck and mucho :dust: to you. Keep me posted.:thumbup:


----------



## mrskcbrown

baby#3 said:


> Hi MrsKcbrown,
> 
> I noticed that you are on a few other posts also. I also noticed that you seem to be the most closest to my testing time. Not so much cycle as my cycle is only 25 days. I am due to test in 4 days. I want to early test tomorrow but I am fighting it! :help:
> 
> Anyway good luck and mucho :dust: to you. Keep me posted.:thumbup:

Great! I am all over BNB LOL! Yes my cycle is 34 days long though:-(! Try to fight the early testing. I did it and it was a bummer. I will let you know what happens tomorrow. Keep me in your prayers that its a BFP and not AF!
Thanks!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## mrshuse8pound

Hi Baby #3 and welcome. I was going to ask how you found out your were preggo the last two times since you don't get positive HPT's? My girlfriend just found out she was preggo but kept getting negatives til like 7 weeks. Welcome aboard and BD to you!

MrsKCBrown, welcome to you too!!! and did you test today it's Sunnnnnnday....and?


----------



## baby#3

hi Mrshus8pound

thank you for the warm welcome. I actually had to wind up taking blood tests. It turns out that my levels were low and it wasn't triggering the test. Your friend should go to the dr if she hasn't yet. I have to take progesterone suppositories during those pregnancies. 

And just to let you know every pregnancy is not the same. I tested today and got my :bfp: so maybe for me this time around it's gonna be different

good luck to the rest of you ttc and lots of baby :dust:


----------



## ttcbaby117

baby #3 congrats congrats!!!!!! I am so happy for you!!!!!!!

mrskcbrown - have you tested. I hope you get BFP also!!!


----------



## baby#3

thanks ladies for all the support.

Don't know if this is a little forward but what cycle day are you ladies on or what day are you due to test? I would like to say a little prayer for all of you.


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks baby #3, I am testing on Jan 6th....which seems like a lifetime away....


----------



## mrshuse8pound

I am due to test on 12/23 and I am 7dpo.


----------



## baby#3

ttcbaby117 - I will keep you in my prayers and keep my finger and toes crossed!


----------



## ttcbaby117

thank you so much...all prayers are welcomed!!!!


----------



## everthingX

Hi, 34yrs old, been trying for 6 months with no luck, on 9dpo and not feeling very positive. We've only been trying for 6 months so I feel for those who have been trying longer as it feels like torture and most friends or work colleagues are falling within 1/2 months we've seen the doctor and they ask us to try for a year, I'll be 35 soon I've waited to do it all correctly, marriage set up home etc. I just hope I havent left it too late, there's nothing more I want in this world than to be a mother. (sorry new to this site so hope I havent posted in the wrong place) Hubby is sad too but we are getting to the point where we cant talk about it now because I become frustrated as everyone keeps saying JUST RELAX and it will happen, tried everything, will that positive line ever come? :O(


----------



## cheekybint

Hi everythingX :) Welcome to BnB. I'm fairly new to the site too and have to say that everyone is helpful and very supportive!

Good luck and i hope you get your wish come true really soon!

:)


----------



## everthingX

Hi Cheekybint, thank you, its jst so nice to find a site where people are in the same boat so can understand each others frustrations. When your told try not to think about it, its just impossible!! I must be really impatient cos I feel like I could climb the walls with frustration and disapointment each month ha ha. I look forward to getting to know people, thank you for making me feel welcome. Wishing you lots of baby dust


----------



## baby#3

Welcome everythingx,

Well I am not in the same boat as you becuse i got my :bfp: yesterday but I have been where you are. 

I am only 30 but have lost 5 babies and have 2 miracles. 
My pregnancies were not rough but getting to some of them were and then losing the one I lost were harder.

I am proof that miracles do happen. I believe that you should speak to your dr about your concerns and that if you don't feel his/her support then maybe find another doctor. You need someone you understands YOUR concerns and doesn't follow the "textbook" when i comes to timeframes for TTC sucesfully.

I will be praying for you and your husband. And I am sending you lots and lots of :hugs: and baby :dust:


----------



## mrshuse8pound

Hi everything and welcome and yes you posted in the right place. 6 months is a long time but just look at every new month and cycle as a new chance so you always have a 50/50 chance of winning every month. Mathmatical odds won't let you keep "losing" forever ya know? ;)

Congrats Baby #3 on your BFP I didn't even see before! WHOOHOO! Did you have any sxs you care to share hmmmmm???? lol


----------



## everthingX

Ahhh..thank you all for your kind words, its such a relief to speak to people who understand, and congratulations on your wonderful news baby#3, sounds like you deserve some luck too, congrats. Your words have been very comforting I cant thank you enough and totally motivated me to head in to month 7 with lots of positivity - thanks guys!! x


----------



## baby#3

Thanks mrshuse8pound,

Please forgive me I am still learning the abbreviations. What is sxs?? lol.


----------



## mrshuse8pound

Oh I am sorry but sxs is symptoms...

Okay now you know so share away :)


----------



## baby#3

Well the only symptoms I have been having is swollen bobbies, some nausea (which is what prompted me to test) and exhaustion. While I am a stay at home mom and don't get a day off, I am usually the energizer bunny but lately I have been sleeping until 12 noon. Its hard because I haven't shared the news with anyone except the hubster. I have my appointment on Monday to check my levels. We are trying to decide if we should wait to tell our kids or not. I know they would love to know but I want to make sure I am safe first. 

I am so excited and want to tell EVERYONE but trying to hold it in.

How are you doing? Is the 23rd your early testing date or your AF due date??


----------



## hoping4bfp

Hello everyone. My name is Brandi and I am 31 years old. I am married to my wonderful husband, Jason who is 33. We have two beautiful children, Garrett 4, and Emmalice 3. We lost my mom in December 2008 and at the end of January found out we were pregnant with our third child. I lost him, Branson Dale, after Jason and Brandi and Dale after my mom, halfway through. Come to find out months later, I have hypotyroidism and wasn't treated for it. This causes miscarriages in the 2nd and 3rd trimesters in untreated. We mourned our precious boy and decided Branson was being taken care of by Honey, my mom, and we wanted another child. So we started to try and that is when I found out about the hypothyroidism. My cycles were so irregular, and I had always been regular, I was so tired all the time, and so so so moody, my poor hubby!!! LOL The doctor tested me and now we have an answer. So I started my medications, along with taking birth control to see if I got a period. Finally, something was working. We just got off the bc and I bought a Clearblue Easy Fertility monitor. Much to my surprise, I got a peak reading this month, when I would have normally ovulated. So now, we are in the two week wait and it is driving my plumb nuts. I am beside myself and praying for the best Christmas present ever, 2nd to Jesus himself. 
Sorry if this it tmi and thank you to anyone who responds! God bless you all and tons of sticky baby dust all around.


----------



## hoping4bfp

Congrats Baby#3 on your BFP. I am very happy for you. I hope to get mine later this month as well. Let us know how you are doing. Congrats again!!!!!


----------



## mrshuse8pound

Hi hoping4bfp and welcome! SO sorry about your lose but glad to see you have decided to move forward and try again to make your family complete. I love the name Branson too, very cute!

everyone...I know what you mean about waiting to tell people. IF and WHEN I ever get my bfp, we don't figure we are telling anyone until I am at least 12 weeks gone. I have two sons that are older and would love a baby brother/sister but I want to just enjoy the tranquility of it all with me and OH for as long as we can :)

AF is due the 20th or 21st so I figure if I am not on her by then I will test on the 23rd. I have never gone past 3 days late so that would be a good sign for me to go ahead and POAS.


----------



## baby#3

Welcome hoping4fp. I am also so sorry about your loss but as you can see in my siggy line "With God All Things are Possible - Luke 1:37" Prayer is one of the strongest weapons we have so keep on praying.

Mrshuse8pound - I have you in my prayers as promised also. I am praying for your :bfp: for Christmas.

Guppy - How are you feeling today? I have some bloating. I feel like it's too soon for my jeans not to fit yet but they don't :nope:. I am exhausted and sore bb's.

Still trying to keep it a secret everyone but as hubby says we are having family for Christmas and I usually am the one who tastes ALL the drinks and :wine: and I won't be able to do that this year so we may not be able to keep it a secret through the holidays. LOL!

We best of luck to all and mucho baby :dust: to those waiting to test!


----------



## everthingX

Hi hopingforBFP, really sorry to hear you've been through so much, you will find lots of support on this site, they are all really great and make you feel positive. Its just great to be able to all chat and can understand each others feelings. The two week wait, eeK! No matter how many times someone tells you to relax forget, its just impossible so I sympahise with you. Wishing you lots of baby dust for your Christmas Wish.


----------



## cheekybint

Hi all

I have a question about ovulation pains

I'm having sharp stabbing pains and cramping pains on one side right now. Yesterday i had an internal scan and my consultant said i was about to ovulate. Would these pains be ovulation pains? I've never experienced this before so feel quite niave about it all!


----------



## mrshuse8pound

Baby#3, I have been praying EVERYDAY this month morning, noon and night so yes, with prayer anything and everything is possible! You are dead on right with that and thank you for keeping me in your prayers, I need them! lol and I pray your little bean sticks super strong!!

Have you given any thought to if you're wishing a boy or a girl? I want another boy I have two already. But of course I'd be happy with either a boy or a girl or a boy AND a girl or triplets or quadrupletes....:headspin:

And that's too funny about you drinking all the spirits....you better BYOB of sparkling grape juice and act reallly loopy :loopy: if you don't want anyone catching on ;)


----------



## baby#3

Its funny you ask that question, I have one boy and one girl and I am not wishing for anything actually but not having to comb another head of hair in the morning sounds good to me. We have decided to find out the sex of the baby when the time comes. We don't live near our families anymore and would like to be prepared this time. I actually, for fun, checking that Chinese Gender Prediction calendar and it says I will have a boy. My cousin is pregnant now and it said she would have a girl and she found out that she is having a girl.

I honestly would like to tell everyone because I am sooo excited. :happydance: But on the other hand trying to respect my husband's concern too. 

I would love to have twins though. They run on both sides of the family and I had gotten pregnant before with twins, but lost them due to a medical condition of mine. So yes twins would be great although my hubby might faint! LOL :rofl:


----------



## mrshuse8pound

Awwww yes GO TEAM Twins and I see you're bump buddies with Guppy, she is too adorable! She's gonna make a great bump bunny!

Well all is quiet on this end so I'm off to go do laundry I suppose and start some grub from my man before he starts walking around with his cup begging for change!


----------



## everthingX

Well ladies I have to say you must be the luckiest forum friends ever, its taken me 6 months of failures and heartache I come on here a few days ago to find someone who will listen and understand how I feel and WOW I got my wish this morning, pregnant 1-2wks on CBD! Thank you all so much this is the luckiest site ever!! wishing you all lots and lots of luck, it just goes to show don't give up hope, cos its just around the corner, I am gobsmacked and still cannot believe it! Once again I can't thank you enough for you support, 6 months has felt like a life time so my heart goes out to those who have been trying longer, please dont give up hope it will happen, I am proof !!


----------



## mrshuse8pound

everthingX said:


> Well ladies I have to say you must be the luckiest forum friends ever, its taken me 6 months of failures and heartache I come on here a few days ago to find someone who will listen and understand how I feel and WOW I got my wish this morning, pregnant 1-2wks on CBD! Thank you all so much this is the luckiest site ever!! wishing you all lots and lots of luck, it just goes to show don't give up hope, cos its just around the corner, I am gobsmacked and still cannot believe it! Once again I can't thank you enough for you support, 6 months has felt like a life time so my heart goes out to those who have been trying longer, please dont give up hope it will happen, I am proof !!

:dance::happydance:::yipee::yipee:
Congratulations to you!!!!!!

6 months is a long time too I know but I'm very happy for you and I'm praying that bean is ultra sticky! have a happy and healthy 9 months and yes us "old gals" do still got it huh...lol ;)


----------



## cheekybint

everthingX said:


> Well ladies I have to say you must be the luckiest forum friends ever, its taken me 6 months of failures and heartache I come on here a few days ago to find someone who will listen and understand how I feel and WOW I got my wish this morning, pregnant 1-2wks on CBD! Thank you all so much this is the luckiest site ever!! wishing you all lots and lots of luck, it just goes to show don't give up hope, cos its just around the corner, I am gobsmacked and still cannot believe it! Once again I can't thank you enough for you support, 6 months has felt like a life time so my heart goes out to those who have been trying longer, please dont give up hope it will happen, I am proof !!


Aww congratulations everthingX!! Hope CBD has the same message for me next week too!


----------



## everthingX

Hi Mrshuse8pound and Cheekybint - thank you, I am sending lots of babydust to you too, you guys have been superb and a real lift, I had no symptoms nothing, had no idea which is why I thought I had blown out again, had more symptoms in previous months when its been a BFN it jst goes to show!! Yes Mrshuse8pound us oldies still have it :O))) this is my first so we are overjoyed but I know those feelings each mont when you look down and its negative, I would walk past pregnant ladies and think how the hell did you manage that ha ha so I know how painful it is. I will be totally honest now and this month we went all out, we cut out all drinking, noting all month, and after the business I lit hung off the bed practically a hand stand LOL for 30 mins, not the most comfortable but I swear its what helped them little swimmers make their journey, I've tried the pillow and legs in the air, upside down there's only one way for them to go LOL! Sorry for being so to the point but I'm hoping it will help others too and it can be fun, just make it a laugh :O)))) Good luck ladies, I'm wishing you lots and lots and lots of baby dust for your results next week and end of the month x


----------



## everthingX

p.s also fed hubby lots of pumpkin and sunflower seeds :O)) good luck xx


----------



## baby#3

Sorry I have been off for a few days. Exhaustion and nausea are kicking my butt!

Congratulations, everythingx! :happydance: I wish you a happy and health 9 months! When is your due date?

The hubby and I decided that its too much stress to hide our excitement over this pregnancy so are going to keep it a secret until XMas. I am busily making puffy paint shirts to announce the pregnancy for each and every family member that will be visiting us for the holidays. I will wrap them each and have everyone open them at the same time!

As for mrshuse8pound and cheekybint and all my other ladies, I am praying for your :bfp:'s in the next couple of weeks. Baby :dust: to you all!


----------



## mrshuse8pound

Awww Baby#3 so glad you guys decided to make a go of it. You will feel so relieved and I bet just glow everyone is going to be so happy for you guys! What are puffy paint shirts, sorry but I'm a little slow. And get that rest and sorry about the nausea but lemondrops or fresh lemon or gingersnaps are good for that!

everythingx....loved you opening us to us and believe me if we had to dangle upside down from a heliocopter going 80 miles per hour in a bikini to get that :bfp: we would (well I would don't know about anyone else...lol). And yes it is hard especially for me I had such promising symptoms this month and now at 12dpo they are gone so....I'm out basically at this point. It upsetting because my best friend is about 10 weeks along and I can't even talk to her I'm SOOOO jealous and that's such an ugly way to be. But I can't help it so I keep to myself. It will happen when it's time.

HELLO to everyone else why is it so quiet in here????


----------



## baby#3

Thanks Mrshuse8pounds,

Did Af come already?? If its any consolation, I too had great symptoms and then they stopped but then decided to test with FRER digital anyhow and wham :bfP: 

So unless AF is came I wouldn't bow ot yet. And even so I had AF with my first for the first month and when I missed I went to the dr thinking I would be only about 5 weeks and I was 9! So think happy and positive thoughts.

Puffy paint shirts are something I did as a kid at camp. It squeezes out like glue and comes is thousands of colors, and dries like a raised applique (sp??). I do them with my kids for different events and holidays. It's fun.

You can find bottles of the paint in the craft section at Walmart and Target or at Michaels. 

I understand your jealous streak of feelings and felt the same way when my cousin told me she got her :bfp: last month when I got my :bfn:.

I still have my fingers crossed for you and am sending you mucho baby :dust:


----------



## mrshuse8pound

Baby#3 oh okay I know what you mean now I've seen the puffy paint my boys did some of that when they were younger at camp. Oh that's a cute idea then for everyone....you should take pics and share them with us I love seeing other people's art!

AF hasn't showed and I'm due for her tomorrow. I mean I still feel optimistic for some strange reason, like today I'm in a great mood which is VERY much not like me right before she shows up but I've had tricky cycles before so you are right it may still be cycle! Either way I've stopped stressing about it....and thanks for the words about the "disappearing symptoms". I just gotta relax and let go and let GOD!

So when is your first Dr's appointment anyway I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## hoping4bfp

CONGRATULATIONS EverythingX!!!!!!!!!!!! That is such great news. I am still waiting as the evil witch shouldn't arrive until Christmas. I am hoping that isn't the present I get, but rather a BFP!!!! This is my first month back to trying and I am so wound up. I told my dh that if we didn't conceive this month, that I don't know if I can handle the process again of trying and waiting, trying and waiting. I want nothing more than to have my little Addelyne or Grady growing in my tummy, but I am about to lose it. All my little Emmalice talks about is her mommy having her Addelyne Barbara Grace or Grady Mitchell Jase. I want terribly to give her this little gift. I feel like I pray 24-7. I am so all over the place right now, one minute I feel like crying, the next I am so happy, the next I don't want anyone to talk to me because the sound is amplified in my ears. I might be able to tell if I test on Monday, but I am so scared of getting a BFN, that I don't know what I am going to do. Sorry this is so long.

Best of luck to everyone here. Sending tons of sticky baby dust to all!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baby#3

Mrshuse8pound - I will try to post pics if I can. I do them at night because the kids were sleeping but now they are out of school and my new little shadows. :lol: My first doctor's is actually Monday because I usually have low progesterone and have to take suppositories in the front (sorry TMI) for the first trimester. I am hoping not but we will see. I doubt they will do a scan as I am only going to be 5 weeks and I am told they usually do it at 7-8 but again we will see. 

hoping4bfp - i have you in my prayers and have everything crossed for you. A little insight. I tested 4 days before AF and used a FRER digital so maybe try one of those. I also used first morning's pee too. Good Luck :hugs: and baby :dust: to you. Keep us posted!


----------



## mrshuse8pound

Hoping I know how you feel emotions are all over the place but the good thing about TTC is it's like riding a bike. The first cycle is always the hardest to get through but you get through it. And I hope to God you catch an eggie your first time up!

Baby#3 okay well get some rest, I'm off to do other things around the house, spent over 300 on groceries today getting ready for my boys to visit me! Woohoo but wow teenagers eat a lot! And I will hold you in my prayers until Monday when you have your scan and yes you did mention about the progesterone suppositories, duh, I forget sometimes!

Take care!


----------



## everthingX

Mrshuse8pound - know those feelings of envy so well, it will come to you I swear, I got married 7 months ago and there were too other girls at my work weeks apart got married, one feel pregnant straight away, then the 2nd fell after a couple of months, then my hairdresser who got married two weeks before me when I visited was also 3 months pregnant by the time I went back, my husbands business parter met his girlfriend 5 months ago and he annoucned she was pregnant by accident, just felt like constant kicks in the teeth considering we had been together 6 and half years...then got a call my sister in law was expecting just at the month we had a faint line then tested two days later and it was negative, talk about hit the ground with a blow...I didnt even want to talk to my husband about it and had to put on a smiley face for the family to congratulate my sister in law, of course I was soooooooooooo happy for them but you have your own pain you are going through, its only natural. I sat and spoke to my sister in law and she said she was worried about telling us because she too had felt that way. why is it that everyone else around gets pregnant bar you, why people who dont even want to be, and I thought blimey its not only me who has these feelings and actually after sitting down and talking to her directly it really eased those feelings of greeneye I realised she had been through what I was experiencing I lost hope I never thought it would be my turn, not with that amount of people being so successful, but like you said to me when I came on here all down, it can't always be a no. and to the symptoms dont forget that is why I was so down because I thought I have no symptoms, nothing compared to previous months and it was positive, the only thing that made me test was hubby said mood swings blimey and I though oohhh! I tested on 10DPO with the internet cheapie and it was so so faint, then again 11dpo and again it was there so on 12dpo did the Clear Blue Dig and thats when it said 1-2wks. I was shaking from head to toe because last time those internet cheapies gave me a faint line the Clear Blue Dig said "Not Pregnant" so I was ready for it, I prepared for it. I just said and sobbed for about 2mins before I could move. I am sorry it has been so long for you, and my heart goes out to you because I know how painful it feels and I can relate to everything you say about envy. Here comes a bit gust of baby dust to you, he is looking down on you and has you in his sights for your BFP hun xx

hoping4BFP - thank you you hun, I still can't belv it - dont give up hun, also been there right if not this month Im not trying anymore I cant do this, but I'd sulk for a month not trying so hard and then the next month come back fighting, it will pay off hang in there huni such a roller coaster ride I'm hoping your Xmas present if jst around the corner, lots of baby dust x

Baby#3 so sweet the t-shirt ideas, we are going to tell our parents on Christmas day too, the way I told Hubby was I wrapped up the CBD test in Xmas paper and tied a bow and then went in, he kind of guessed what it was but had really red eyes when he opend it...your family will love being part of the news. Sorry to hear you have not been too well, but wishing you lots of energy and a healthy 9 months x

I'm in the UK, I'm guessing a few of you are in US, so not sure if its different here, but I called my doctors and they said a home test is sufficient, on my 6th week I need to go and see the midwife so have an appointment for 7th Jan 2010. My last period started 23rd Nov so I'm guessing 40wks will be around August 30th!! Lets hope all goes well....

I will keep checking in mrshse8pound, hoping4bfp and cheekybint - I'm hoping your dreams come true too, because that feeling of waiting is frustrating, big hug to all it will come it realy will xx


----------



## mrshuse8pound

@Everything, your post was so sweet and kind! Thank you for sharing your story and your struggle with us. Well the last time I've been pregnant was in 1997 when I had my youngest son. So it feels like ages for me. I got my tubes tied and it was the worse thing I could have ever done. I had them reversed in 2007 but after that it just seemed like things weren't the same for me. And so it has been such a struggle. Then my ex-boyfriend went on to get another girl pregnant a few years back when we broke up, very hard for me to deal with because then I REALLY felt like something was wrong with me. But I met a much better man and we married and he has NO kids but he loves kids to death. He's great with them and he's patient he will wait, he said, as long as he has to until it happens. Which is very sweet but I still feel deformed in some sort of way like it should have happened by NOW! :shrug::cry:

But it will when time is right.I'm so happy for you though you will have a happy and healthy nine months! I can't wait to see you and baby#3's scan pics, oh how exciting!!!!! And I can share the joys of pregnancy with you guys for now. My last period was November 23rd and I am 14dpo and still no sign of her but I'm too stubborn to test!

How is everyone else today????


----------



## baby#3

@ Everythingx - How are you feeling? Any symptoms to share? Wow that is so cool. I calculated my EDD and its 8/26/10. My last period was on 11/22 and I have a 25 day cycle and a 13 day luteal phase. I went to the website babymed.com and it calculates everything for you. Since we are so close in due dates we can be bump buddies if you like. :happydance::hugs:

@ Mrshuse8pound - Remember your own words. You have 50 percent chance. I am still crossing everything for your :bfP: I have such a good feeling. :hugs:

As for me, I am feeling a little better today and I have to motivate to finish the tshirts as we celebrate Xmas on Xmas eve. We have a dinner and then dance and celebrate and then we open gifts at midnight! My father in law is coming in tomorrow and my mother in law on Wednesday (she found out she had to work and had to change her ticket :-() So I have much cleaning and preparing to do by tomorrow. Thank god my appointment is not until the afternoon tomorrow. 

Talk you ladies later!


----------



## mrshuse8pound

Baby#3 that sounds like a good Xmas eve. And oh yes I have a 50 percent chance you are right and today is 14dpo for me and still no AF. Today I took another nap and was having upset stomach again (blah). DH irritated me so bad today I wanted to leave out and leave him I just broke down in tears and went away to my bedroom for a while so these hormones are out of control and need to settle down here soon! :rofl:

Glad to hear you're feeling a little bit better and got some energy. One thing is you will have bad days and good days coming up soon so....today is a good one! Woohoo! And are you guys having any snow down in NC?


----------



## baby#3

@ Mrshuse8pounds - :yipee::wohoo::af: stay away :witch: I know how you feel about this hubby getting on your nerves. I had the same things this morning. But then again I am dreading the inlaws. His mother can really work me up. She still acts like I am not good enough. :growlmad: Sometimes I just want to scream - WE HAVE BEEN TOGETHER FOR 17 OF OUR 30 YEARS, I AM NOT GOING ANYWHERE, GET OVER IT!!:laugh2:

As I live in Mint Hill near Charlotte, we having gotten any snow but I heard they got a lot in the mountains. My inlaws and parents said they got a ton in NY too! The only thing we got pretty bad down here was torrential rain on Friday night. 

I read from your earlier post that you havent been preggers since 1997, wow you are brave. I was contemplating starting over since my youngest just started school this September but I am happy I did now. I am so excited to see their faces on Xmas. My 9 year doesn't believe in Santa but writes a letter to him for the sake of my 5 year old who still does and they both wrote they wanted a little brother or sister as their first thing on the list. :winkwink:
So I am excited for their responses when they read their tshirts! 

Well I hope you feel better. Mood swings are a good sign too. :happydance: Keep me posted!


----------



## hoping4bfp

Mrshuse8pounds...How are you doing today? AF not showing her ugly face so far is a wonderful sign for you. Please keep me posted as to how things are in the next few days. I am hoping 4 you to get your BFP too!!!!!!!!!!

baby#3 and everythingx...how are you prego girls feeling? So happy for you and can't wait to see your little buns in the oven!!!! 

My last period was 11/25 so I am roughly around 9dpo. I know it was dumb, but I just couldn't stand not to take a test so I took one of the internet cheapies. Of course it was negative. So I will wait a couple of more days and take a test maybe on Christmas Eve. I have been having tender bb's, but don't know if it is a sign, or just sore from all that good lovin! LOL I am very irratible and have been having headaches like crazy. Sometimes the sound of my husband talking and the kids drive me insane. I love them all so much and can't wait to hold another little one.


----------



## baby#3

Hey hoping4bfp - I am feeling ok today. (read my earlier posts as to the status of my life - LOL. I don't want to make anyone have to re-read.)

I am praying for you too. Please I beg of you if you can get a FRER digital or CB digital. Those digitals are so much better than those internet ones. I helps to take the wonder and worry out of the darkness of that line. 

Keep us posted!:hugs: and baby :dust:


----------



## mrshuse8pound

Baby#3...OH TOO CUTE about the bubbies wanting a new little brother and little sister! :cry: I bet your 9 year old will believe in Santa now after he gets his shirt!!! Yes has been over a decade since my last one. It's okay because I had them young, lived a wild and crazy young life and now I'm settled again. And besides I have "built-in" babysitters :happydance: and with two teenage boys maybe having a screaming, drooling, poopy little brother or sister running around will make for excellent Teen Pregnancy Prevention! :dohh:

We got a lite dusting last night here in VA but it's mostly one today. I'm from Chicago so no snow at Xmas is like :shrug: for me. And DH's family is from Syracuse NY, what part are you guys family from?

Hoping: Well 9dpo is still early and headaches are a really good sxs especially if you don't ever get them. I know this thread is in serious need of some :bfp:'s around here so maybe we will both get ours for Xmas!!!!! :yipee:

As for me yes still no :af: yet! She's sneaky though so....I had cramps but the realized they were gas cramps and not AF cramps, I've been severely constipated so I may have to give myself an enema tonight, sorry TMI! But I feel fine otherwise and feel very calm like I'm okay if she does show up because maybe this will be an easy cycle for me. And I checked my CM earlier (with a q-tip) and it was clear and creamy. I saw NO PINK!!!! WOOHOO because this time last month I was already spotting! Oh I hope this is it for me....but DH is wanting is dinner so I gotta run ladies, have a great night and ttyl! I promise I will give updates in the AM as soon as I can and want to hear good news in the morning from you all to!


----------



## baby#3

@Mrshuse8pounds - :rofl: about teen pregnancy prevention. The built in babysitters are a good point too. I actually have one boy Charlie (that's the 5 year old) and one girl Ashleigh(that's the 9 years old). 

Also the symptoms you are reporting are good. I have my fingers, toes, eyes etc. crossed for you. 

As far as where we are from, we are from New York, Staten Island to be exact. Both of us are born and raised. I miss it and I don't if that makes sense. LOL!

I am praying for you and hoping4bdp this week. MUCHO MUCHO baby :dust:

I will check with you guys in the AM before I go to my appointment. :hugs:


----------



## mrshuse8pound

Well I'm OUT!!!!! :cry:

Just went to the bathroom and see pink CM so that means she will be here in the morning! So I'm off to enjoy a good glass of wine and try to get some sleep. Onto next cycle for me. And I'm actually relieved because being on "edge" waiting for her to come or not come was driving me insane so now that she's here I can actually breath and relax!!!! 

Hoping: I hope you can hang on and get us another :bfp: I know it's a lot of pressure :winkwink: but I know you can do it!!!

Baby#3: Good Luck in the morning sweetie and make sure we get some good news from the Dr, okay! :thumbup:


----------



## hoping4bfp

baby#3.... How did everything go at the doctors? Let us know when you get a chance!!!!


----------



## mrshuse8pound

Yes yes....updates? ANYONE?


----------



## baby#3

Hey Ladies,

Everything went good at the doctor's today. He said all is on track and my first scan on January 12, 2009. Yay! :happydance:

I took blood and am still awaiting tests but they took another test and I the :bfp: came out super fast so thats a good sign! Usually I never find out until a blood test. 

@Mrshuse8pound - remember the motto :winkwink:

@hoping - we all wait with crossed fingers for you as mrshuse8pound said. 

Hope you all are doing well! :hugs:


----------



## everthingX

apologies been off for a few days 

mrshuse8pound, I am so sorry to hear your news huni...I know that frustrations so well and I bloody hated it, no one can help I just used to put myself to bed early - bless you..lets hope Jan is your month hun, but again I know how frustrating that is too when everyone says next month next month, you jst want to growl at them :O(..Big Virtual hug coming your way and wishing lots of baby dust for your next cycle. My friend took 2 years to fall hun, the month she did she didnt expect a thing, took a test cos they were on offer and bobs your uncle never lose hope, hang in there huni, like you told me you cant always lose, you will get there and we will make sure your spirits are lifted to get you there xx

Baby#3 - bless thanks - I have been feeling good, cleaned the house top to bottom on Sunday and then Monday we had to travel to a funeral about 3hrs away but got stuck in lots of traffic from the snow and took us 14hrs round trip so we had to do lots of service stops - so my first symptom I have to say is lots of toilet stops hee hee. 2nd OUCH my boobs are very tender, sharp odd shooting pains, esp when I take the bra off at night eek, think I will need support for sleep time for a while :))

I felt a bit sick this morn first time tho, went off around 12 noon. def have the metaliky taste in my mouth but thats only started in the last couple of days past P due date. This morn my breakfast wanted to pop back to hi shall we say (sorry TMI) but I wasnt sick sick so I think its jst things settling down, I'm sure its been too good to be true at the moment as I feel really good in myself.

On day my P was due (as I had tested on 10dpo and got a positive it felt like an awkward wait to get past) I had horrible pains, worse than period pains, I did get a bit worried but spoke to a friend and they said this was normal..had little aches every now and again but nothing really that stands out I guess Ive been very lucky so far but I am only jst passed 4 weeks. I've been telling my best friends and they are soooooo happy for us, they know how special this is to me so that makes cry :O))

I dont have my midwife appointment until 7th Jan, because I did a clear blue dig test they say that is sufficient so jst see the midwife on 7th to get my packs etc and bloods I'm guessing, I will not get a scan until my 3rd month of pregnancy here 12 weeks, which will be mid Feb.

Keeping everything crossed hoping4bfp - good luck hun, hang in there x

Thank you for asking after me, it does mean a lot and I know how painful it can be when others get what you really want, but run any questions I would love to help you ladies whereever possible. 

p.s. mrshuse8pound/baby#3 - my friend has a 7yr gap and she loves it, her little man helps her when she needs a shower or toilet trips, its an extra pair of eyes and they still play as brothers in their own little ways, so an age gap isnt anything these days, just an extra pair of hands to help bring up your little one

good luck ladies wishing you all a wonderful Christmas and may all your Christmas dreams comes true xx


----------



## hoping4bfp

Well it looks like I am not going to get my Christmas wish. ~sad~ Woke up this morning and when I wiped there was pink, and it wasn't implantation pink. So now I guess I will try to try for another month. Would I count the first day of spotting as cd1, or the first day of full flow? That always confuses me. Anyway, I hope everyone as a great, fun, and safe Christmas!!!!!!


----------



## everthingX

sorry to hear that hoping4bfp, bless you, its such a blow and I really feel for you, so pleased to hear that you are still full of positivity for next month, its what will keep you going, wishing you lots of luck for Jan hun, take care and have a great Christmas, go treat yourself to a nice big glass of wine x


----------



## mrshuse8pound

Baby #3 well YIPPEE sweetie! Aww, I'm so happy for you and I know this bean is going to be a super sticky one! Can't wait for the next scan and some pics ;)

Hoping - Sorry that she found you this month. I know how you feel you are right behind me. Your first day of actual FLOW is the day you count as Day1

Everythng- Well everything sounds good and positive over in your direction! I hope this is leading up to your BFP this month!!!! That would be so awesome and thanks for your very kind words! Much inspiration!

Well not much here. Just waiting for this girl to bounce so I can get to Baby Dancing. Went to take my temp but found out I didn't have a Basal Thermometer, thought I did. So that didn't work. Then I started my vitamins last night. Gotta run to Walmart and get some OPK's, a thermometer and some baby aspirin. I'm gonna make sure I DTD when I baby dance this month and take the baby aspirin for implantation. I keep thinking I may be getting pregnant but since I don't test early I don't know for sure. All I know is this last cycle...well I was still have nausea and achy boobies even after I started bleeding which is unusual because normally with me bleeding relieves ALL of my symptoms immediately So we will seee....


----------



## baby#3

Merry Christmas Ladies!!!

I can't stay long because the inlaws are here until the 4th so I just popped in to say hello.

Sorry to hoping and mrshuse8pounds - your days will come. Trust and believen that the man upstairs has a plan for us all! :hugs:

Well I am going to run. Hope all our preggos are doing well and baby :dust: to all still waiting for their :bfp:s


----------



## SmileyShazza

Hello ladies

Have you got room for me? I was a member of this group a few months ago, got a BFP at end of September after 4 months of trying but unfortunately found out we'd have an MMC at our 12 week scan at end of November :cry: It's been a difficult month but hubby and I are going to start TTC again as soon as AF has come (just waiting for the 1st one since my D & C now)

So I'd like to join you ladies - am hoping it won't take long for me to take a BFP :)


----------



## mrshuse8pound

Welcome back Smiley good to see you and so sorry about your lose! Hopefully 2010 will be bringing us ALL BFP's to rejoice in!

Happy Holidays to everyone else!


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi ladies,
I am 31, ttc #2. I am on my 3rd month. Had my son oct 02. Didnt seem this hard to conceive him. Of course I was 24 then. My cycles were weird until I got on the paraguard IUD with no hormones. Now I have issues with my cycle again. Day 37 BFN and no AF.

I am hoping to get and answer by temping.


----------



## hoping4bfp

Hello Smiley!!!! I am very sorry to hear about your loss. We found out we had a mmc when we went for our 18 week scan. It has been a rough year for me and we are also trying again. Sticky baby dust to you as well as everyone here. If I conceive this cycle, I will be due the same time I was due with Branson. 

Welcome Shae!!! This is my second month of ttc #3. I am currently on CD 2 and af showed 2 days earlier than usual. Hopefully the new year will be filled with lots of BFP's all around.

Mrshuse...hope all is well with you. Hope you had a wonderful Christmas.

Baby#3 and EverythingX...hope you ladies are doing well. Don't forget to post pics of you scans when you get to see the little darlins!!!!!

Merry Christmas everyone and God Bless.


Sticky Baby Dust all around!!!!!!!!!!!

P.S. How do I make all the little funny faces and stuff? Thanks.


----------



## shaerichelle

hoping4bfp said:


> Hello Smiley!!!! I am very sorry to hear about your loss. We found out we had a mmc when we went for our 18 week scan. It has been a rough year for me and we are also trying again. Sticky baby dust to you as well as everyone here. If I conceive this cycle, I will be due the same time I was due with Branson.
> 
> Welcome Shae!!! This is my second month of ttc #3. I am currently on CD 2 and af showed 2 days earlier than usual. Hopefully the new year will be filled with lots of BFP's all around.
> 
> Mrshuse...hope all is well with you. Hope you had a wonderful Christmas.
> 
> Baby#3 and EverythingX...hope you ladies are doing well. Don't forget to post pics of you scans when you get to see the little darlins!!!!!
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone and God Bless.
> 
> 
> Sticky Baby Dust all around!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> P.S. How do I make all the little funny faces and stuff? Thanks.

Hit Post Reply not quick reply .:happydance::coffee::thumbup:


----------



## Deb111

Hi ladies

I'm new here. I'm 35 and my hubby is 43. We live in Birmingham, UK.

We have been married since July 08 and have been TTC ever since. Things are hitting me pretty hard with it all right now so look forward to gerting to know some of you.

Debbie


----------



## everthingX

welcome Smiley, Deb111,

Deb111 have faith hun, I am 34 and I got married in June and has taken me 6 months, I felt exactly the same as you and wanted to give up because I kept hitting rock bottom each month with the old negatives (tons), I came on here and these girls gave me hope and strength and it just happend, just dont give up cos it will happen it really will. I've previoulsy said I used to walk past pregnant ladies and think how the hell have you managed that, its so hard, what is wrong with me...but it seems its normal for it to take more than 6 months on occassions, those who fall instantly are just lucky, but do not lose faith you will get there. I hated it when people said next month next month :O( then it jst takes you by surprise, enjoy the experience, some people do not get the opportunity to plan and try, it is a lovely journey together but also very frustratig when its not taking hold. I totally recommend handstands after baby dancing hee hee ;O)

Smiley, so so sorry to hear your loss that is awful but so pleased you are bouncing back to try again, it must all seem so raw right now, but when you are successful again it will ease some of that pain, I know never can take away what you have been through but having faith and driving forward will help you achieve your dream a lot sooner, wishing you tons of baby dust and a big virtual hug for your loss

Hi hoping4, mrshse8pound and Baby#3 - hope you ladies are all well...will keep you updated when have appointment on 7th - take care for now, hope you all had a great xmas x


----------



## goddess25

Hi Can I join you too please.

My name is Joanne, I am 35 at the moment and will be 36 in April. I have 1 son who is just over 10 months old. DH and I had planned to start trying for baby #2 in Feb, but we have decided to move over and start a little early. We are hoping for our BFP soon. We were lucky enough to conceive our son in the 1st cycle so I am hoping this is going to be a repeat which would really be too good to be true. Ideally we would like to wait longer before trying for our next child but due to my age i feel that i cant afford to wait.

Its nice to know so many of us older ladies are on here trying for our families. I wish us all the luck in the world and hope we are all getting our BFPs soon.


----------



## baby#3

Hello Ladies,

Welcome all the new ladies!
Hello to all the regulars.

@Everythingx - I am feeling well. I got my blood results and my progesterone is low, so I am taking a supplement. My first scan is on January 12th. So I am prayerfully waiting that is everything is ok.

My inlaws are here and while my mother in law is being very sweet my sister in law to be is being a witch! I think she is jealous of my good news. She rolled her eyes when I presented my kids with their tshirts so I was livid. I get so much negative energy from her but trying to stay positive.

She is getting married to my brother in law and I am debating to accept the invitation to be her matron. :growlmad:

Well trying to stay positive.

If I don't get a chance to pop back in then, I wish you all a wonderful and prosperous New Year and a lot of :bfp:s


----------



## everthingX

Welcome Godess25, lets hope you are as lucky this time as you were the first time. Have everything crossed for you, lots of baby dust..

Baby#3 - sorry to hear your progesterone is low huni, hoping the supplements gets you straight pretty soon. Wow you have your scan early, I have to wait until week 12. (still only on week 5!!) With regards to the sister-in-law, it does sound like the greeneyed monster totally, sounds like she is wishing for what you have, don't let her ruin things for you, this is your magical time enjoy every min and let people like that look on in envy, they are jst bitter and unhappy in themselves if they cannot be happy for you, jst smile to yourself she is only like that beacuse she wants what you have, and all those who are happy for you are the only ones who matter and will join in, in your joy. enjoy...

Happy New Year to All x:happydance:


----------



## cheekybint

goddess25 said:


> Hi Can I join you too please.
> 
> My name is Joanne, I am 35 at the moment and will be 36 in April. I have 1 son who is just over 10 months old. DH and I had planned to start trying for baby #2 in Feb, but we have decided to move over and start a little early. We are hoping for our BFP soon. We were lucky enough to conceive our son in the 1st cycle so I am hoping this is going to be a repeat which would really be too good to be true. Ideally we would like to wait longer before trying for our next child but due to my age i feel that i cant afford to wait.
> 
> Its nice to know so many of us older ladies are on here trying for our families. I wish us all the luck in the world and hope we are all getting our BFPs soon.

Hi Joanne, good luck with your TTC journey!


----------



## hitchinite

trying out my new signature from lilypie
Still trying to figure this out


----------



## cheekybint

hitchinite said:


> trying out my new signature from lilypie
> Still trying to figure this out

You want to use the code for BBCode, should work fine then!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hello all of you beautiful ladies.
I'm not in my 30's but I am also TTC, and just wanted to stop by and wish you all luck and LOTS of sticky sticky baby dust! *pours buckets of it out* haha


All the best!

xo


----------



## hitchinite

https://lt1f.lilypie.com/48JK.png


----------



## hoping4bfp

Hey hitchinite. It looks like we are on the same cd! Hope all goes well for you. 

Hey everyone, how's it going for everyone this month? How are the pregnant gals doing? 
Baby#3, you just keep smiling to yourself. The soon to be sis in law is just being a stinker. It doesn't matter what anyone thinks as long as you and the mister are happy!!!!

I am a little upset with my brother and sis in law. I watch my nephew(6 yrs old), free of charge, pick him up from school, take him to doctors appointments, keep him when he is sick. ALL the time. Mentioned to my sis in law 2 months ago about watching my son next friday while my daughter goes to her cousins, now they are going to be out of town that day. Really upset now. That was to be mine and Jasons night together, the only one in 3.5 years except the night I had to go to the hospital when we lost our son. It is also my ov weekend. It shouldn't bother me so much, but it really does. Oh well.


----------



## amandarpr

Hi Everyone, I'm Amanda. I'm 33 We are TTC #1. I'm waiting for AF to show to start charting after going off the pill, if I haven't concieved already by accident. Technically AF was due today but I got a BFN this morning.


----------



## goddess25

Welcome Amandarpr I hope you get your BFP soon. Good Luck.


----------



## Vegas513

My name is Starlyn, I am 31, 32 in March. I have a 5yr old son from a previous marriage. DH and I have been ttc since September, #1 for him and of course #2 for me. I'm so happpy to have found BNB, its nice to see what other women are going through. At first I though I would get a BFP right away, but no such luck. My form of birth control was a copper IUD and supposedly you can get preggers right away when it is removed, but that turned out to be false for me. Hopefully this is our month!!


----------



## Beanhopes

Hello 

Can I join you please? I'm 38 in April and my DH has just turned 35, we've been married and ttc since Aug09. 

I've spent all my life doing everything to avoid pregnancy and I can't believe how hard this is now and it's all I really want. 

I have a very regular 28day cycle and usually get a positive oving test on cd13.

Oh well for 2010 I have a new attitude to ttc and I've stopped using my fertility monitor, not temping and I've refused to buy any ov tests. I'm going on the if I stop trying so hard something will definately happen route. Spending more of my efforts on making :sex: more exciting and less of a chore. 

Sending you all :dust: and PMA for 2010. xx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Beanhopes said:


> I've spent all my life doing everything to avoid pregnancy and I can't believe how hard this is now and it's all I really want.
> 
> I have a very regular 28day cycle and usually get a positive oving test on cd13.
> 
> Oh well for 2010 I have a new attitude to ttc and I've stopped using my fertility monitor, not temping and I've refused to buy any ov tests. I'm going on the if I stop trying so hard something will definately happen route. Spending more of my efforts on making :sex: more exciting and less of a chore.
> 
> Sending you all :dust: and PMA for 2010. xx

Its mad isn't it for the past 17 years I've been doing everything I can to stop myself getting pregnant. I stopped taking my bcp at the end of April and for th first couple of months I put so much effort into trying to work out when to babydance and when I was ov'ing etc. The first month I actually relaxed was the month I got a BFP so I think sometimes going down a more laid back (so to speak) route can pay off. Good luck in TTC :thumbup:

My 1st AF after my mmc has arrived today so that means once she has has gone we can start trying if we want to again. Not quite sure if we are going to start straight away or if we are going to play things by ear this month and next. I'm just happy that I know we are almost through this and are able to start again when we decide we want to :happydance:


----------



## Beanhopes

SmileyShazza said:


> Beanhopes said:
> 
> 
> I've spent all my life doing everything to avoid pregnancy and I can't believe how hard this is now and it's all I really want.
> 
> I have a very regular 28day cycle and usually get a positive oving test on cd13.
> 
> Oh well for 2010 I have a new attitude to ttc and I've stopped using my fertility monitor, not temping and I've refused to buy any ov tests. I'm going on the if I stop trying so hard something will definately happen route. Spending more of my efforts on making :sex: more exciting and less of a chore.
> 
> Sending you all :dust: and PMA for 2010. xx
> 
> Its mad isn't it for the past 17 years I've been doing everything I can to stop myself getting pregnant. I stopped taking my bcp at the end of April and for th first couple of months I put so much effort into trying to work out when to babydance and when I was ov'ing etc. The first month I actually relaxed was the month I got a BFP so I think sometimes going down a more laid back (so to speak) route can pay off. Good luck in TTC :thumbup:
> 
> My 1st AF after my mmc has arrived today so that means once she has has gone we can start trying if we want to again. Not quite sure if we are going to start straight away or if we are going to play things by ear this month and next. I'm just happy that I know we are almost through this and are able to start again when we decide we want to :happydance:Click to expand...

Hey thanks for the PMA :thumbup:
I'm sorry for your loss :hugs: 
I know I'm never totally laid back as I'm on this site all to much! I am definately more relaxed though and hope my time will come soon. I've had a fantastic Christmas and eaten and drunk :dohh: far too much. I'd only had the odd glass of wine for 5 months being all healthy etc. I'll cut out all the rubbish now and make sure my system is ready. 
Good luck to you honey and looking forward to seeing some :bfp: on this thread. xx


----------



## Lucia

Hi all. I'm new to the board and this thread. I'm 32 (so is DH) and we've been TTC for 2 cycles now since our m/c in September. It's been a rough ride since losing our little one, but we are ready now. 

I am praying for a BFP soon - for all of us!


----------



## baby#3

Hello Ladies,

I miss being able to chat but the houseguests are still here. I still have some who decided to stay longer but its the good ones so its cool.

How is everyone doing? Any new :bfp:s that I missed. I know some of you ladies are testing this week and next. Cheekybint and ttcbaby 117?? Lots of baby :dust: to you ladies.

Well I just stopped in to say hey and check on everyone. Hope everyone enjoyed their holidays. Love and lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jappygirl76

Hey Ladies,

My name is Allison, and me and my honey have been ttc since June. I stopped taking bcp after 13 years.

Found out that I have a low progesterone level, so my Doctor said that I would be a good candidate for clomid. We tried the clomid in Dec. and I am due for AF tomorrow. Hopefully she wont show up, but if she does, then most likely this month will be round 2 of clomid. Any advice or suggestions?

I hope to see a lot of BFP's in 2010!! :thumbup: for :baby:

Good luck and lots of :dust: for everyone.


----------



## jappygirl76

Oh I forgot to mention that I am 33, and this is my first time trying to get pregnant. :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## baby#3

Welcome jappygirl76,

I am currently pregnant but I have alway had low progesterone. I always was given progesterone suppositories and this time upon becoming pregnant I was giving the progesterone pill.

I have never been offered Clomid EVER as a correction for low progesterone, nor have I heard of that.

I am not saying that your doctor is wrong but maybe look into that. 

Hope this was helpful. :thumbup:


----------



## dumpy222

Hi
I`m 32 have 2 girls already and am ttc, came off Implanon 6 weeks ago and cant wait for my body to get back to normal 

Donna


----------



## Deb111

everthingX said:


> welcome Smiley, Deb111,
> 
> Deb111 have faith hun, I am 34 and I got married in June and has taken me 6 months, I felt exactly the same as you and wanted to give up because I kept hitting rock bottom each month with the old negatives (tons), I came on here and these girls gave me hope and strength and it just happend, just dont give up cos it will happen it really will. I've previoulsy said I used to walk past pregnant ladies and think how the hell have you managed that, its so hard, what is wrong with me...but it seems its normal for it to take more than 6 months on occassions, those who fall instantly are just lucky, but do not lose faith you will get there. I hated it when people said next month next month :O( then it jst takes you by surprise, enjoy the experience, some people do not get the opportunity to plan and try, it is a lovely journey together but also very frustratig when its not taking hold. I totally recommend handstands after baby dancing hee hee ;O)
> 
> x

Thanks for your supportive words hun - only a few days til testing now! xx


----------



## Kiki100

Can I join in too?

I'm 32 and DH is 35. We've been TTC since I came off BCP in May 08. My cycles are long and irregular. 

I've decided to pay more attention to signs and temps at stuff in an attempt to help us along. 

Wishing you all lots of baby dust.

Kiki x


----------



## Love3Hope4

Hi!! I'm Krissy and I am 32 and DH will be 33 tomorrow. I am TTC #4 but this will be our first together. I have 3 children from my first marriage (ages 12,10,8). I would LOVE to have a TTC buddy!! I am on CD13 and O'ing as we speak!! So I'm about to hit my 2WW!!


----------



## Lisaxxxx

Hi there

You will have to bare with me as i am new to the site so i dont know what all the abbreviations are so far. Anyway i am 36 and my DH is 37, i have a 16 year old daughter from previous and DH has 9yr old from previous, however we have been TTC together for 6years now and BFN. We have had all the tests, laperoscopy etc and it has been put down as unexplained secondary infertility and so i had six months on clomid, then IUI also BFN. So it has taken us a while but we have managed to save up the £4000 for IVF and i am due to start next friday 16th jan that is when i am due on. However i am a little concerned as i have been getting a few cramps and very light brownish discharge ( sorry if TMI) but i am only due on in another week ( i only usually get this day before ) so i am worried i am guna start early and my drugs dont arrive until next tuesday ( 12th jan) which will mean cancelling treatment for another month but then i am hoping that this is a positive sign ie BFP but i dont want to get my hopes up. I dread going to the loo. Anyway that is my story so far and it is great to know there are other people out there in the same boat.


----------



## Valencia

Hello from Houston! and I am 35 yrs old! Have 3 girls and now trying for a boy. Hope that egg sticks. I am getting old so we will see my body parts are still working. LOL


----------



## pixie77

Hi,

I'm 32 and hubby is 30. We've been married since mid 2009, but wanted children for a year. We've been trying for three months with no luck yet. I've been using Ovulation test strips and were ramped up the dead of late. Keeping my fingers crossed for this months.

Any ideas or support welcome.

x


----------



## Ruth Taylor

Suz said:


> Hi, My Name is Suz. I am 32 years old and my husband is 35. WE OLD!
> 
> Looks like I am alone in the 30s Club.....Not even a Sticky yet. :cry:
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Well My Husband and I are TTC for Baby number 1. We have been since June. We put TTC on hold last month due to a few medical issues, (Girls in the 20's club....See what you have to look forward to) But with the OK from my doctor and AF ended today, DH LOOK OUT! We are good to get back TTC. Maybe this will be the month for us........
> 
> Suz :wink:Hi There Suz, My Name is Ruth, i am 32 years old, and my husband is 38. We have been trying to conceive for 5 months. i have miscarried twice in the past year and a half. i lost my honeymoon baby at 6 wks and lost a second baby at 9 wks. i am trying my best to be hopeful and trust in God that it will happen again, and that it will be a successful pregnancy next time!]


----------



## SmileyShazza

Welcome to Lucia, Jappygirl, Dumpy, Kiki100, Love3Hope4, Lisa, Valencia Pixie and Ruth Taylor 

Sending a sprinkle of :dust: to each and every one of you &#8211; hope we get to see some good news soon.


----------



## bonjo808

Hi, my name is Andie. I'm 31 (husband is 29) and we are trying for our first. I've been off BC since Oct so I'm hoping for good luck in 2010.

We don't want to announce to friends or family that we are ttc so its nice to find other women out there who I can relate too....was starting to feel really alone.


----------



## BeanieBaby

Hi, my name is Charlie and i'm 30 yrs old. My husband, Steve is 36 and we have a 2yr old daughter called Isabella (Bella for short). I had a mmc in Nov (at 9 wks) and had my ERPC a few days later and have just started ttc again, as I was blessed with my first af after mc on New Year's Day :haha:! I'm on CD13 today and hoping to ov this weekend so fxd we get a BFP soon. 

Hello to everyone and good luck with your journeys.

Congrats to those of you with your BFPs and sending lots of baby :dust: to those of you still ttc. 

xxx


----------



## Ruth Taylor

Hey there

Your not alone, i am also 32 (next week). I have been trying to conceive for 5 months. I have miscarried twice. I lost my honeymoon baby at 6 wks and 10 months later i lost my 2nd baby at 9 weeks, it was a missed miscarriage, my baby had died at 7 wks. I took a break for a few months then started trying again in August 09.

Fingers crossed 2010 will be are year! xx

God bless


----------



## pixie77

bonjo808 said:


> Hi, my name is Andie. I'm 31 (husband is 29) and we are trying for our first. I've been off BC since Oct so I'm hoping for good luck in 2010.
> 
> We don't want to announce to friends or family that we are ttc so its nice to find other women out there who I can relate too....was starting to feel really alone.

I know that feeling. Were not telling anyone we are trying, as it feels a little strange, but people keep asking me why aren't you drinking if we go out. I am now the constant driver so I have an excuse.

Good luck to you. x


----------



## J's promise

Vegas513 said:


> My name is Starlyn, I am 31, 32 in March. I have a 5yr old son from a previous marriage. DH and I have been ttc since September, #1 for him and of course #2 for me. I'm so happpy to have found BNB, its nice to see what other women are going through. At first I though I would get a BFP right away, but no such luck. My form of birth control was a copper IUD and supposedly you can get preggers right away when it is removed, but that turned out to be false for me. Hopefully this is our month!!

Hi I'm 31 now, will be 32 in August, DH is 36 - he'll be 37 in October. We have a 4 and a half yr old daughter together. 
Had my copper IUD removed in September, and got the BFP by January (December cycle). I pray your BFP will be soon too.
I used preseed, and pregnacare conception in December. You can read about them both online.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## bonjo808

I know that feeling. Were not telling anyone we are trying, as it feels a little strange, but people keep asking me why aren't you drinking if we go out. I am now the constant driver so I have an excuse.

Good luck to you. x[/QUOTE]

Yeah between that and trying to cut back on coffee its tough! :) I'll be glad when I don't have to hide why I can't have certain things.

Best of luck to you too!


----------



## Shan

Hi! 

I am 30 and DH is 32, we have been TTC for 18 months, been for all the tests and all results come back good, which is quite frustrating as the Dr tells us to just keep trying :shrug: 
I am so glad I found this site, as I have found people in the same situation as me:happydance:
None of my friends understand as they all fell pregnant at the drop of a hat and some even "by accident".
Hoping 2010 is successful for all of us :dust: to all!


----------



## ijsos

Hello,
I'm Rach (34). I've just ditched the BCP and have just started TTC with my partner Andrew (dad of 3) - it's the first time for me though. Very excited, but worried it'll take forever.


----------



## elvis

Hi all,

DH and I are 33 and TTC baby #1. We've been trying since September. I've been trying to be good with staying away from alcohol - but you're right. People always want to know what the deal is. The other hard part is that we love to travel but don't want to book things too far away because we keep hoping I'll be pregnant by then. That would limit the number of volcano hikes and scuba dives I'd be taking, you know?

Waiting for AF to come on Saturday. This is the hardest part - every month getting my hopes up and then the let down. Still hopeful this month though.

Thanks for sharing on the boards. It's good to know there are others out there!


----------



## heavenly

Hey guys, I am a regular on here but been away for a while.

I have posted a thread in the TTC thread, wondered if you any of you could post on there to give me some advice. Need some inspiration and cheering up!! 

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/260650-44-now.html


----------



## MelissaWill

Hi, I'm new to this site. I have a lovely husband and a gorgeous daughter who will be 3 next month. We always said we would wait till she was out of nappies to try to conceive and we started in Dec'09. I think we pretty much hit jackpot first time as I was tired, sore breasts and strange stomach feelings, but was nowhere near testing time...but then on 30th Dec I started bleeding and very early miscarried on 1st Jan '10 - I think they call it a "chemical pregnancy". 
We tried again this month and again I have the same symptoms - although I am taking it easy this time as I don't want to lose another chance. I think I will be testing in about 5 days....


----------



## emmajayne

Hi all I'm Emma and i'm 34 my oh is 33. I have a girl from a previous relationship. Have been ttc for a year with 2 mc.


----------



## Stella Blue

Hey hey fellow ttc-ers over 30! I am sarah & I'm 31. Dh is 30. I have a 10 yr DS from a looong ago and short lived relationship and DH has a 9yr DS from his loong ago and short lived marriage. He is also still dad to his DSS (11) from that marriage--So what we've got here is a HIS, MINE, (& THEIRS ), and now really just trying to get our OURS & make our sweet lil family complete! 

Though I really don't post much so far--I do spend a lot of time on here reading (and the months before I joined, "lurking") I am such a newbie here that I feel so silly when I get teary at BFP announcements (tears of joy & just plain emotion as I imagine how that will feel--and how over the moon the lucky poster must be! :flower: or when I read of loss and years of failed attempts, then there are tears of grief...)

Okay, I swear tho, I don't just sit on BnB all day and blubber--just sometimes :winkwink:

I just really already adore the BnB community. I have spent a lil time on in-gender, as I do hope to concieve a girl (please o please, but of course wanting a girl would not affect how I'd feel toward a son, if that is what is chosen for me), But I have gleaned a ton of useful info on there as well about swaying and just ttc in general. There are a lot of us out there!!!!!!!!!!! 

I SHOULD BE STARTING A TWW--BUT NO +OPK!! JUST KEEPING W THE BD TILL IT COMES (i'm on CD19!)--DH'S BLESSING IS TURNING INTO A CURSE :sex: :haha:

baby dust to all of us 
:dust:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hullo Ladies!

Love the user name Stella Blue- as in the dead tune? I'm looking for a cycle buddy- I'm 34 and on CD 9 in my 9th cycle of ttc. Lots of baby dust to all us 30 somethings!

Best wishes,

Jaimie


----------



## Stella Blue

Why yes Jamie2eyes, it is! Thank you! :hugs:

I am later in my cycle but would love to be cycle buddies! (if, um, ya wanna :flower:) 9th cycle huh? Geez, What an exercise in patience! Dh and I gave up all forms of BC over 2 years ago thinking it would just happen. We didn't rush it, just had a "come what may" approach...He had just got on at new company and I was finishing school, we bought a house, yada yada...and for past several months now have really been wondering why the heck it hasn't happened...so we are now getting down to some serious business!! 

Hey bonjo--I hear ya on the coffee!! 

How frustrating Shan...Man, it looks like this may be much more difficult than I thought! I'm already a lil nutty w the whole thing!

sticky sticky dust girls!!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hey Sarah! I'm glad you decided to stop lurking and start posting. I'm am a huge dylan, dead and phish fan so it was exciting to see another head on this board! I lurked for about a week before I just had to dive in :winkwink: I hope it is making me more informed rather than more obsessed! 

Do you track your cycle online or just mentally? After 8 cycles of recording my periods and assumed ovulation dates in my planner I decided to up the ante by using Fertility Friend. I'm psyched to have a new tool but it is also making me slightly more obsessed with the entire process :wacko:

Well you've got lots of patience too because you've been trying for a year- and you have 3 boys! haha.

Here's a woot woot to the thirty somethings on the first try :happydance:

I found a nifty baby dust animation, I wonder when the novelty of animated gifs circa mid-1990s will wear off? ha!
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v625/superbecky79/blinkies/baby%20dust%20TTC/babydust.gif

Loads of support and encouragement to y'all~

Jaimie


----------



## Stella Blue

I love all those bands too Jamie...esp. Dylan as one my very favorite poet/songwriters!! DH and I got to catch a few Phish shows from the summer tour...they were ON TOP and the scene was so much cleaner than late 90's early 00's...

Yeah, I guess this is my first cycle of actually trying to determine OV instead of assuming it was CD 16/17--bc, well, clearly, I've been wrong! If the witch arrives in Feb. I will go ahead and start charting w FF as I am now on CD21 and have yet to get a positive opk! 

I hear ya about it all just making us more obsessed! A little frighteningly so, I believe, in my case...but have really tried to keep busy today...

So, hey, how do you guys get those nifty glitter icons and tickers and what-not? (Until TTC, I was always just a lurker on forum sites--this (and in-gender) are the only forums I have ever joined--so I'm still gettin used to how it all works...

thanks


----------



## Mystique26

Hi all,

Newbie here. I'm 32 and TTC my 2nd. I have a 6-year old so I guess it's about time we try for our 2nd right? We started last Dec but got my period on Jan 9th. TTC isn't as easy as it used to be when I was in my 20's. Sigh. Since I'm new here, can anyone help me with the terms as I'm not quite familiar with them yet (pls bear with me). Terms such as AF, WW, BFP,etc...? :)


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hey Mystique26 - here is the link to the thread with all the abbreviations: https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html
I read it just about every other day because I'm always finding new lingo : )

Sarah!!! I went to Festival 8- it was my first show in about 8 years and my first halloween show- I was ecstatic ALL WEEKEND. They are were definitely on fire- the best I could remember them sounding in SO long. And I don't know if it was the laid back west coast vibe or what but the crowd was incredibly chill and friendly. So so many families there too- that was kind of bittersweet for me because this is my first round of ttc... but I was psyched to see so many phamilies : )

I googled "trying to conceive animated gifs" and found tons- I think you can also copy and paste the ones you see on these threads into your messages.

Sarah- I have a CRAZY idea- should we start a team for jam band mamas? I've had Phish's moma dance stuck in my head for days- should we call it Team Moma Dance?


----------



## Mystique26

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Hey Mystique26 - here is the link to the thread with all the abbreviations: https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html
> I read it just about every other day because I'm always finding new lingo : )

Hi, Jaimie2Eyes. Thanks for this link. Will go through it so I can catch up with the posts. :)


----------



## Stella Blue

Hey mystique~~welcome!! Looks like we are pretty close in cycle (my af 1/7) so I'm hoping I already O'd and can test on 2/9 (which feels like an eternity to me). 

I've also recently come to the conclusion that this is not as easy as i thought it would be! (wasn't trying at all (actually trying to prevent!) w DS--but then again I was 20!))

The abbrevs and acro's all become second nature really fast! ( I find myself THINKING in them!! It feels a little loony when I actually THINK the words "BD" or "DH" instead of just "sex" or ..."Jerrod". lol. 


JAMIE!
TEAM MOMA DANCE! I freak'n love it! 

So simple, yet SO GENIOUS!! 

You think there are enough moma's on here to support it?

So jealous that you got to go to festival 8!! Aren't they on fire? I have to say the last two years before they broke up, it was hard listening to Trey "slip" all the time, seeing and sensing the dischord in the band, the scene was feeling shadier, or dirtier, or something (not like the mid 90's when I first started going to shows) and Trey was so clearly F'ed up onstage (esp. the those last few tours b4 the break-up,~the last shows they played were streamed live at our local theater so DH and I saw them--it was really sad, but at the same time, it was clear that the time had come...AT LEAST FOR THEN!!! woot-woot! 
Dh and his BF are going to see Trey solo in may (compliments of the bf, or else I'd be going too!!)

Huh, looks like Obama's talking. He sounds, and wow, even looks a lil pissed off...I guess I 'll take listen for a moment.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Sa-weet! Here it is Stella Blue: https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-buddies/265928-moma-dance.html

Let's continue our Phish scene discussion over there- I'm beginning to feel like I've hijacked the 30s/40s thread :wacko:


----------



## Stella Blue

Sweet Jamie! I'll see ya over there!

Sorry ladies for the temporary hi-jack! I realized as soon as i posted i probably should've pm'd....

I took my final opk of the month and got another big fat neggo! (CD23)...I am going to try to remain positive and count cd17's cuz that was the darkest i ever got.
So, going by that logic, I would be about 5 or so days into the 2WW...hmm, i dunno tho, maybe i'll see if DH is willing to give it one more round for extra insurance! (he thinks i'm trying to kill him! lol)


----------



## spacegirl

elvis said:


> Hi all,
> 
> DH and I are 33 and TTC baby #1. We've been trying since September. I've been trying to be good with staying away from alcohol - but you're right. People always want to know what the deal is. The other hard part is that we love to travel but don't want to book things too far away because we keep hoping I'll be pregnant by then. That would limit the number of volcano hikes and scuba dives I'd be taking, you know?
> 
> Waiting for AF to come on Saturday. This is the hardest part - every month getting my hopes up and then the let down. Still hopeful this month though.
> 
> Thanks for sharing on the boards. It's good to know there are others out there!


Hey Elvis, 

I'm 34 TTC #1 OH 33. We too love thise kind of trips. You know what you should do? Book the volcano trip (I fancy Hawaii) and you know you'll get the BFP!

Cx


----------



## Karen161

I am 32 and my husband is 31, and we have been TTC for five months. My "fertility window" starts today for cross your fingers for us.


----------



## Stella Blue

Hey Karen~~WELCOME!! I'm sending you tons of baby dust :dust::dust::dust::dust: (my fertile window is closed for the month so I'm defintely not using it!) hehe

Spacegirl~~you're advice to Elvis to plan a trip in order to get the BFP is too funny~~that's what I just suggested to DH!! The last time I saw a BFP it was eight weeks before I was to embark on a study abroad program to Istanbul!
(unfortunately for my case--after I withdrew from the program and everyone went on, I lost my baby =( ....however, I am so grateful I wasn't in Istanbul when that happened...) 

Dh & I are in the same boat Elvis~~we usually start planning a small May trip (for the 2 of us) right around this time and something for the family in July.....but this year we are holding off on our trip and have blacklisted all amusement parks for the family trip! How's that for wishful thinking? 

BUT, if we were to buy a big amusement park package deal~~I'm sure to get a BFP!! (it'd be worth it!)


fx fx fx fx fx fx fx & :dust: to all


----------



## spacegirl

Hey Stella Blue!

I'm quite tempted to book a v expensive trip myself. I won't care if we lose the money of it means we have a baby :winkwink:

I was v sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:

Cxxx


----------



## twoweekswait

hi everyone...

i am 30 ttc since 6 months married since july 2007 ...had a miscarriage at 6 weeks in dec 2008 .... had my periods on 8 jan 2010 ..started getting slight cramps since yest....
its too early for test...is it implantation cramps ..and ya down with cold and sore throat since 2 days is ir a symton


----------



## Stella Blue

hey there twoweekswait~~welcome both to BnB & to the thread for awesome people over thirty! Looks like you just made it, hehe!

I wish you and your DH the best of luck~~I know 6 months can feel like FOREVER in ttc-land! (hell, I'm trying to wait till at least friday to test and that FEELS LIKE FOREVER!!)

My LMP was the 7th--so it looks like we are close in cycle! (mines about 31-33 days tho)

Hope you start feeling better soon....BUT, (& not to get hopes up too much) I've read a few times how women feel like they are getting a cold/flu/sinus issues in the early parts of their pg.

keeping my fingers Xed for ya!!

>Spacegirl, I'm almost ready to plan a trip JUST TO MAKE ME THINK ABOUT SOMETHING ELSE FOR A MINUTE!! now i'm at the 1WW and I woke up today at 5 am--boobs felt sore and now there is no way i can go back to sleep! what do i do for the next dang week??? 

I'm having lunch w a girlfriend today who lives 5 hours away--we are meeting halfway and I haven't even talked to her at all about our ttc (and I don't really plan to as she is recnetly dvrc'd, no children and suspects that she is infertile)--but the truth is, and this is pathetic--TTC has consumed 95% of my mental energy since that last stupid BFN in the beginning of Jan., so WTH am i going to talk about??
I guess today, it's all about her!


----------



## MountainBelly

I'm 34 and DH is 36 and we're TCC for the first time. I'm looking for another first timer, maybe with the same cycle dates...


----------



## mazee71

Can I join you????

Im 38, df is 41 trying to conceive #4. Have ds 16, dd 15, & ds 6. Only last month we discussed trying for a fourth. Got 3 pos on a test, unfortunately we then got negs and af arrived on 31st. Seeing those 2 little lines even if they were very faint have convinced us to go for it.

Look forward to chatting to you all


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

MountainBelly- where are you at in your cycle? We are the same age and this is also my first go around. Hope this is a fruitful journey for you!

~ Jaimie


----------



## ijsos

Welcome Mazee71 and good luck. Here's hoping for a BFP xxx


----------



## Brie

Hi

My husband and I are both 34 - we've flipped flopped enough on TTC #1 (him more than me) and it's time! we're both on board but now but it seems that something always interferes with our getting down to it week - sigh. family issues, he's gets sick, I get sick. 

I'm sick of waiting and next month I'm going to be all over that boy.

I think I'm becoming obsessed - hence why I'm here and interested in what others are doing during their TTC time.

here's to everyone trying - I hope the next two months are great!

here's a feel good story - i have a friend who was trying for years - tried everything and gave up and guess what - yep she's 6 weeks along now. 

it helped me realize that talking to people in similar situations helps.
so thank you for all being out there.

B


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hey Brie! Nice to have you join us. I'm 34 too so I think that is the perfect age for TTC #1 : )


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi, I am 31 DH is 36 We are trying to conceive our first together. My ds is 7. My DSDs are 10 & 12. We have been trying since september. Actually got a positive last month and it became an angel. I am actually getting tired of ttc. My son was planned and tried once and got preggo. Anyone else having issues with irregular cycles?


----------



## kookyklw

Hello! I am 32 and been TTC for 2 years but charted for a month and been trying in earnest for 4 months. It's a bit disheartening but hoping it happens for us. Good luck to all x


----------



## Lucie73821

Hello, thought I'd throw my hat in. I am 31, my DH is 29, and we have been ttc#1 since September. Shaerichelle, I am dealing with irregular cycles. When I was 21 I went on BC because I would get a period every 6-12 weeks. Since coming off BC, my cycles have been 36, 30, 34, 39, and 46 days. I've already gone and spoken to my ob/gyn about it. She wants me to try OPKs for two months to see if I can get a positive, and I'm scheduled for an ultrasound on March 4th.


----------



## Brie

Question:

How many of you are on a baby diet?

I finding it sooo hard to give up coffee and take all my vitamins
(don't get me wrong I eat great - vegetarian all my life - but I am addicted to chocolate - but hey who isn't)
I know for a fact that the second I get pregnant the easier it will be - I won't have a problem with it at all

but as the months go by and no baby I can't help but ask why we go without? 
IS anyone else conflicted. 

Lately, I'm just saying to hell with it and enjoying my coffee daily but boy oh boy does that guilt set in.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

I drink coffee, about one cup a day, and don't worry a bit about it. I only drink alcohol during my luteal phase. Most women I know say "drink till it's pink!".


----------



## Brie

I like that 'drink till its pink' very cute.


----------



## bonjo808

Brie - I'm with you. I gave up coffee for a few months but this month I decided "screw it" I am trying to limit the amount I have.

"Drink til its pink"...hilarious I'll use that from now on :)


----------



## ijsos

I LOVE drink til it's pink. I'm doing the same thing. It is very hard going cutting out coffee altogether. I'm limiting to one cup a day and relishing it... like you say once there's a BFP it'll be no problem at all - it's the not knowing.


----------



## MountainBelly

Jaimie2Eyes - I'm a few days past the 2WW and waiting for either AF or Valentine's Day to test for our first BFP. I can't wait for tomorrow! Good luck to you as well!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Go MountainBelly! I'm testing tomorrow too- my fingers are cramping from all the crossing I've been doing for us : ) Are finger cramps an early pregnancy sign? haha!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Also- I'm very reassured I didn't get flamed for the "drink till its pink" post ; ) I find it a cute little saying too, but I know many women try not to drink anything a pregnant woman wouldn't drink while ttc. Some websites say you should behave as though you could be preggers at any time. I've been trying for long enough that there is no way I could abstain from coffee without seeing a bfp first. But since I've joined this message board I have really cut back on the alcohol during my luteal phase. 

Has anyone asked their OHs to eliminate anything while ttc?


----------



## ijsos

My OH is cutting back on the booze. We've said if we end up TTC for a long while we'll both look into the foresight plan ( a homeopathic fertility plan) which involves a special diet for both of us, tailored to make up for any individual vitamin and mineral deficiencies. A friend of mine is a foresight counsellor and says that she has had some amazing successes. For now though we're just trying to be sensible on alcohol and caffeine.


----------



## mazee71

FX for us all 

Been busy past few nights :winkwink: Did miss Friday night as I had terrible back ache that progressed into a dodgy tum tmi. Going to bd tonight and poss tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## amethyst77

Hi
Please may I join you, I am 33 and we are ttc our first baby :)


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Welcome Amethyst!


----------



## ijsos

Hi there amethyst - welcome!


----------



## 3yearsttc

I'm 33 and been ttc for 3 years. My husband is 35 but has a great sperm count so they say, I'm the problem but working hard at ttc and going to a fertility clinic in dc


----------



## kdog4lyfe

Well Hello Ladies...I am so glad I am not the only one in her 30's TTC. 

Please 3yearsttc what fertility Dr in DC?...I thought about Shady Grove but I put my referral in for a smaller center...I need specialized care especially when paying for infertility....Baby Dust To All !


----------



## jcmcdonald

Hello girls I'm 37 and my DH is 30...yes I'm a cougar. :winkwink: 

We are ttc and have been for 2 mos. Our DS is 20 mos and my DD is 17. Both times I conceived within the first month but now that I'm closer to 40 it seems to be taking more of an effort. Currently 9DPO 
and I'm a little hopeful this time around but it might still be :witch:. 

Good luck to all! :hugs:


----------



## Mystique26

jcmcdonald said:


> Hello girls I'm 37 and my DH is 30...yes I'm a cougar. :winkwink:
> 
> We are ttc and have been for 2 mos. Our DS is 20 mos and my DD is 17. Both times I conceived within the first month but now that I'm closer to 40 it seems to be taking more of an effort. Currently 9DPO
> and I'm a little hopeful this time around but it might still be :witch:.
> 
> Good luck to all! :hugs:

You got that right hun. TTC was never this hard when I was younger. DD is almost 7 so it's about time to have another. Been working on this TTC on what seems like forever. :wacko:


----------



## theboysmom

This is the first time I've joined one of these kind of websites, so please have patience in that I don't understand all the jargon/initials yet. I am 37 (38 in April). I have a 12 yr old, 4 yr old and 2 1/2 yr old. Trying for #4 for 3 months with no luck. I am just so worried that my age has caught up with me. How long before I should go to the dr.? My insurance covers infertility issues.


----------



## Firedancer41

Mind if I crash the party? :hi:

I'm Lisa, mom to 3 girls, 11, 8, and 4. We had a son 11/18/09 but lost him shortly after birth. We are TTC #5--this is our second month TTC, 1st month charting.

I just turned 37 and desperately want to get PG soon. I'm getting older, my girls are getting older, and I'm hoping it won't take too long. With my first, I got PG on BCP :dohh: and the next 2 I got PG the first month of NTNP. With my son, it took 6 months, though we were simply NTNP. This time around I'm an OPK, temp-taking fiend! :rofl:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hi theboysmom! I've heard that if you are in your 30s you can see a doc after six months of trying, but it might be worth a call just to see what a specific fertility clinic might say.

So sorry for your loss firedancer!


----------



## Miss_BB

Anyone in there 30's and trying for the first time??

I'm 15DPO - and would appreciate someone with advice :) x


----------



## JaniceT

Hi everyone :) I'm new here on this forum.

I'm 35, husband is way older. I'm healthy with no fertility problems other than very mild PCOS. Doctor says it isn't a problem for me to conceive naturally. However, DH had a vasectomy many years ago in his early 20's and just had a reversal done 2 years ago.

We've tried 2 cycles of ICSI last year with negative results and are now resting. We're looking to try ICSI again mid this year. In the mean time, if heaven smiles on us and gives us a miracle baby through natural conception, then it would truly be a blessing.


----------



## xshell79

hi everyone im a newbie on this thread to......

im 30 and my oh is 28
i have a daughter shannon who is 12 from a previous relationship....
well before i meet my oh, i was having depo provera injections only had them a year my last one was in sept 2007 as me and oh decided we wanted to try for a little one but my first af didnt arrive till aug 2009 so that was nearly a 2 year wait!! 
luckly in dec 2009 i got my bfp which unfortunatly i ended up mc in jan about 6wks... so now im in the waiting game for af to arrive and secetly hoping to get a bfp before af gets the chance to

my first child wasnt planned im so proud of her and would never change that but i never thought it would be so hard ttc.... i think alot of it is because im alot older since having my daughter...thats enough about me!!!

good luck everyone with getting your :bfp:'s


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Wow xshell - that is quite a struggle you've been through since coming off the depo provera! I'm so sorry for your loss. Loads of baby dust and miracles to all us 30 somethings!


----------



## Dalilah

hi There!
well i am 31 almost 32 , My husband is 37 almost 38 so ....
we are trying for our first , i really can"t wait anymore 
i am going through mixed feelings , i almost regret being a little selfish not wating to try earlier because of job or economic reasons coz my Husband and i are married since 2002 
it is weird 
anyway i am new to this forum and i really hope finding a buddy or buddiesi to TTC with 

any advice ?


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Welcome Dalilah! I hear what you are saying, seems a shame to have waited so long only to realize it doesn't always happen right away. BUT _ we were doing what seemed like the right thing at the time, and we just gotta open the door on this conception journey and see what happens : )

Some people buddy up with folks that have similar cycles. I would try posting a request in the buddy section of TTC and see who answers : )


----------



## Dalilah

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Welcome Dalilah! I hear what you are saying, seems a shame to have waited so long only to realize it doesn't always happen right away. BUT _ we were doing what seemed like the right thing at the time, and we just gotta open the door on this conception journey and see what happens : )
> 
> Some people buddy up with folks that have similar cycles. I would try posting a request in the buddy section of TTC and see who answers : )

thank you i would do that


----------



## HappyJacky

Hi

I'm Jacky and am TTC after :angel: on my 1st BFP in December. I'm 42 and BF is 40. 

I was married before and tried for 10 years with 2 rounds of ICSI (low sperm count for him (probably the bottle of Vodka a day I discovered he was drinking)! - me OK thankfully).

Now been with my lovely BF for 3 years and TTC all over again. When I got the BFP we'd been trying for about 7 months. And now a further 2/3 months since MMC. 

I don't get a chance to get on the boards too often, so I think I need to find one and stick with it, as I can't keep up otherwise. I'm hoping it will be you, if you'll have me! 

I hope I can get to know a few of you, and share hopes, dreams and 'fingers crossed' lots of :bfp: :bfp: 

:hugs:

Jx


----------



## MEJOY

Hi Everyone...I am new to this thread.

I am 33 and my husband is 39. We are trying for our first child together, he has a 17 year old daughter that I have helped raise since she was 7 and I adopted her.

I had a mc at 8 weeks in October :cry: (only the sac developed), but that came with the good news that I could get pregnant :happydance: We weren't sure if I could bc I have endometriosis and had my right ovary removed a few years ago. My doctors were VERY positive after my mc that we'd get prego again soon. Well....it's been 5 months, I know that isn't long but it doesn't feel very soon like the docs said.

I try and stay positive and keep praying [-o&lt; for a sticky bean!

"Never think that God's delays are God's denials. Hold on; hold fast; hold out. Patience is genius." That's my moto and I keep it posted at my desk at work.

Good luck and lost of baby dust to everyone :dust: 

Thanks for letting me stop by and share my story!


----------



## crystal443

Hiya Ladies,

I am 35 and DH is 36, we have been TTC for baby #3 since Jan/2010. We have a DD 13 and a DS 12, I was told in my early twenties to have them quickly or I wouldn't be able to(kidney issues) so I did that. Instead of things getting worse for me as I got older they actually got better so I went back to the doc and he said yep no worries go for it!!

I have regular cycles but have not taken BC since I was 18, both kids were concieved from taking Clomid and I'm on my second round this cycle at 100mg. I'm just very glad we get to at least try and have a baby because I think we'll be so much more relaxed this time around and really enjoy it. The two kids by the way are very excited that there might be a new little member of the family soon. I wish everyone a :bfp: and hopefully this is a lucky thread. I look forward to chatting with you all as I go through this journey.


----------



## paziya73

Hi everyone! I'm hoping u all can help me! I am 36 and OH is 32. I have a 12yr old and a 11yr old. He doesn't have any! Had a miscarriage AUG09 and decided to start TTC 3 months ago. I had a 25 day cycle and started taking b6. That increased my cycle to 28. So now I am on CD12. We are BD every 24 hours so hopefully it will work! And I will fall pg!!!


----------



## crystal443

Hi Paziya73,

Your situations sounds pretty similair to mine as far as family dynamics. Do your kids know you're trying for another? We've just told ours after they came across my prenatal vitamins. I didn't want to tell them until we actually had something to tell them but they were very excited and happy. We have a 12 year old son and 13 year old daughter and I just didn't think we'd be wanting more but I just think we'll really anjoy it this time around with a new little one. I hope we have some good luck this month!!


----------



## BABY TALES

Hi. Im Michelle,Im 35 and my husband (38),and I have been ttc for 3 months.I was on the bcp for about 18 yrs before coming off it in January. Since then my periods have been very scanty,although my last cycle was 29 days,which I suppose was encouraging! I got a faint positive on Thursday,followed by bfn on Fri & Sat followed by AF on Sun!! I was so disapointed! Iam just hoping now that my periods will start 'properly' next month.


----------



## WindyOne

Hi everyone. I'm 32 and partner is 29. We are trying for our first, just completed cycle 5, although we started trying in August 2009 we missed a few months for various reasons. 

Now that I've talked to friends about ttc, and been on bnb for a few months, it seems like it's not unusual for it to take this long. I've just about got used to that idea although having do little control is a bit of a struggle!

Look forward to meeting you all x


----------



## paziya73

Hi all! Hope everyone is having a great week! I wanted to see if any1 knew what might be happening...before I started taking b6 I would have extream boob soreness, so bad that I could sqeeze liquid out of my nipples(sorry tmi). And they would hurt bad for a good week! This would happen a week b4 my period. But now that I have started taking b6 they only hurt a day or 2 around ov time....I don't get it?


----------



## crystal443

Hiya Paziya,

Not sure but I have to take injections of B12 once monthly because I'm deficient in it. When my levels are low I have a lot of muscle cramping my heart beats rapidly etc. when my levels are normal that all goes away so maybe its because your levels are where they should be now. You can have a blood test to get your levels etc. I had to have a routine test and low B12 levels make the blood cells much larger and that's how I found out. Good Luck!


----------



## HopeSprings

Hi all!
I'm 31 and DH is 39. WE have been trying for 1 year (since the wedding), but both have wanted a family for ages. Long story short, our first marriages were to people who stalled and later decided they didn't want kids. Scandalous, I know (wasn't the only problem in the marriages). So I feel like I've been TTC for over 5 years. Just had to find the right man! ;)

Had all the tests done last month. I had polyps but all hormones came back good. He has 5% morphology, which the RE made it sound like we had no chance without IVF. My DH unfortunately does not feel right about IVF, so that's off the table. Starting clomid and IUI next cycle. 

I'm so ready!! Each cycle hope springs eternal.


----------



## roxy237

Hi all, I'm 30 and my husband is 31. We've been TTC since start of January for our first. I did 3 HPTs last cycle and all BFNs, very disappointed :nope:

I have found that I've become obsessed with symptoms and the whole thing is stressing me out so need someone to talk to (apart from my long-suffering husband who is amazingly chilled-out about the whole thing :haha:). I don't want to tell friends or family that I'm TTC as that would only add to the pressure.

AF is due tomorrow so I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed, and resisting the urge to test for another couple of days!


----------



## wibble

Hello, I'm 30 in two weeks so hope you will accept me in the 30s club !My OH is also 30. I stopped taking the pill in Dec 09 but this cycle is our first of actively ttc. 
I had a terrible time last year with various health issues, culminating in having a melanoma removed from my shoulder. Not withstanding follow up tests (all ok so far) I would like to put that all behind me now......


----------



## kazpeza

hi i think i mite be the eldest im karen and im 36 and have 2 wonderful sons rhys who is 9 and finlay who will be 7 in july we decided last month to try for number 3 so am now officially ttc,i have never had to try before as my boys was little suprises so am not used to all this anxious stuff i live in th euk in the west midlands


----------



## lil_ladybugs

Hi! I have decided to join this as we have recently started to try after a couple months of "not trying". I am not quite 30 but will be soon enough and my husband is a young 28. I am finding myself obsessed with ttc even though I used to find it annoying when people seemed obsessed so I need somewhere to obsess (can you tell I am obsessing)! This is my first tww and I can tell it is going to be looooong!


----------



## mission3

Hi Everyone! I'm new to this site. I'm 32 (DH is 36). We have 2 precious girls (4 yrs & 8 yrs) and are TTC #3, since a m/c in Sept 09. We've been TTC since the m/c with no luck so far. I started taking Fertility Blend this cycle. I'm now 1 DPO (I think, b/c I don't temp, but had a +OPK about 48 hrs ago). Fingers crossed this month...would really be nice to have a BFP a few days b/f my due date would've been...here's to hoping  Good luck, everyone!


----------



## nzblondie

Hi I'm Claudia, I'm 30 and my partner is 40 and we are TTC #1. Only been trying a couple of months and I'm getting impatient already. Not expecting too much to happen too quickly as I've had a few issues 'down there' over the years ....but I WANT A BABY NOW! 

Why is it when you want one then everyone else around you seems to have one. I seem to think about nothing else at the moment! The last two cycles, I've been symptom spotting like crazy (think my cunning mind was playing tricks on me!), but then the horrible :witch: showed her face. 

Fingers crossed for this cycle!!! 

:dust: to me and all of you!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

I completely hear ya Claudia! Hope you aren't left wanting for too long!


----------



## HCB

Hi! I'm Helen, I'm 32 and my DH is 37. We are ttc number 1 and this will be our first 'active' month after stopping the pill just over a month ago and then waiting for some biopsy results.

I have never wanted a baby and I mean NEVER! Not before I met my DH nor during our 13 year relationship (9 1/2 years of that being married). That was until January this year when suddenly I did. DH is very happy and I think he's just been waiting for me to change my mind at some point. He thinks it's my body clock deciding to kick in!

So here we go on a journey I never thought I'd go through but I am really excited about the whole prospect of having a baby to bring up in the world.


----------



## The Shires

Wobbles said:


> The 30s TTC Club.
> 
> :D
> 
> Come & say hi, introduce yourself to the 30s club, tell us how old you are, are you TTC #1 or more & a bit about your TTC journey so far.

Hello. I am 42 and ttc. Can't give up hope yet. Thanks for the welcome.
Anybody else oldie like me.


----------



## Shelly4John

The Shires said:


> Wobbles said:
> 
> 
> The 30s TTC Club.
> 
> :D
> 
> Come & say hi, introduce yourself to the 30s club, tell us how old you are, are you TTC #1 or more & a bit about your TTC journey so far.
> 
> Hello. I am 42 and ttc. Can't give up hope yet. Thanks for the welcome.
> Anybody else oldie like me.Click to expand...

Hi glad i seen that im not alone ... im 41 in december and i have been trying on and off for tooooo many years only just found this thread as im new to the forums and sorry i couldnt sit and read through 175 posts lol ... is there only us 2 who are 40 + lol would love to hear from 38 - 43 year olds who have had that :bfp: to give us some sort of hope xx


----------



## Shelly4John

Shelly4John said:
 

> The Shires said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wobbles said:
> 
> 
> The 30s TTC Club.
> 
> :D
> 
> Come & say hi, introduce yourself to the 30s club, tell us how old you are, are you TTC #1 or more & a bit about your TTC journey so far.
> 
> Hello. I am 42 and ttc. Can't give up hope yet. Thanks for the welcome.
> Anybody else oldie like me.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi glad i seen that im not alone ... im 41 in december and i have been trying on and off for tooooo many years only just found this thread as im new to the forums and sorry i couldnt sit and read through 175 posts lol ... is there only us 2 who are 40 + lol would love to hear from 38 - 43 year olds who have had that :bfp: to give us some sort of hope xxClick to expand...

Sorry in my excitment of finding ppl around my age who i can relate to in TTC i forgot to tell you all about myself .... its a really long story so im going to cut it short but i have posted it on a thread i made when i first joined the forums and a lovely person told me to look for you guys :) you can read it here:

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...eve-after-15-years-feel-time-running-out.html

I have 2 children from a previous marriage samantha aged 24 and gary aged 20, i have 2 grand children Krystal aged 3yrs and Liam who is only 3 weeks old and making me very broody lol 

As you know im 41 in december and my husband is 26 ( traded in x hubby for a younger model lol ) we have been together for 6 years married 2 yrs in august.

I have been trying for a baby on and off since my son was 4 years old i also had that depo injection about 6 months after son was born had it for 9 months that really messed me up, i have never took any other form of contaception since ... then had an abnormal smear and had to have lazer treatment i think it was ( was never sure about that as i wasnt really told anything i just went to the hospital like they told me too im not very good at asking questions b/c i feel silly for not knowing) they burnt someit away and i had to have regular smears for 10 years thankfuly they all came up normal no more abnormalities, so not sure if that could have affected me.

Me and other half had 1 test done and they said i was overlating but he had a below average sperm count... we cant afford IVF and even though he has never had kids b/c i have we are not eligible for it on NHS, been activily trying now for about 6 months but nothing :(

thanks for listerning and hoping to get some guidence and some hopeful news :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

The Shires said:


> Wobbles said:
> 
> 
> The 30s TTC Club.
> 
> :D
> 
> Come & say hi, introduce yourself to the 30s club, tell us how old you are, are you TTC #1 or more & a bit about your TTC journey so far.
> 
> Hello. I am 42 and ttc. Can't give up hope yet. Thanks for the welcome.
> Anybody else oldie like me.Click to expand...

Nope dont give up hope yet my friend is 43 and had a baby. SO you will get your BFP!


----------



## gee1122

Hi all, myself and my partner have been ttc for 5 months now with no luck at all, we are both 39 and i have 2 children aged 17 and 14 from previous relationship and my partner doesnt have any children and we would really love to have a child together. i really am worried that i may not be ovulating at all although im having an af...26-31 days, ive used ovulating kits and have never had a possitive result yet evey month i think weve ht the jackpot but devistating when it doesnt happen, im thinking of going to docs next week to see if he will do some tests and maybe put me on clomid..my partner is going to go for check too, ive also been taking angus cactus, anyone heard of that???what does it actually do,,,grrr im starting to get frustrated now, my first 2 were concieved quickly, yes i know age isnt on my side either but i do know plenty of people my age having children, anyone in the same boat as me???


----------



## elsie2010

Hi,

I'm 34, hubby is 39. I've been off the pill for 18 months now. We're trying for baby number 1 but no luck so far.

x


----------



## LilyG

I am 31 years old and hubby is 38, we have TTC for 9 months now since my last miscarriage (unknown why but am ok with that now) but overall been trying for two years

Had majority of my friends fall pregnant in last two years and straight away when they thought yes I am ready but one other friend miscarriage

One friend is 35 and fell straight away too so there is hope just dont know when and cant stop thinking about it


----------



## animalcracker

Hello everyone!

My name is Jules and I am 38. My husband is 40. (we just got married last August) I have never been pregnant ever, and hubby and I do not have any other children so this is all brand new to us:happydance:

I am currently on my last pack of BC pills (I only have 4 active pills left) and will be coming off the pill after being on one form of BC pill or another for a total of 18 years  then we will be TTC. We are repeating the Honeymoon cruise we took last year - it would be wonderful if I got pregnant on our 1 year anniversary cruise but I know the chances of that happening are slim. I am a little worried about my age, I will admit8-[

I just joined the forum last night and wanted to say hello to everyone! :flower:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Welcome gee, elsie, lily, and animalcracker! Nice to have more company in the 30 something range.


----------



## Shannon30

Hello my name is Shannon ttc #5, just started again since January. I am 33 dh 36. Hoping it will happen soon....I am on cd 17. So we'll see. Hope to get to know some of you soon.

Take care,
Shannon


----------



## Anxious5

Well I am 30 and my dh is only 24...I have 4 wonderful children from a past marriage and we are TTC our first together, this is my first mnth to TTC after a TR


----------



## Shelly4John

Hi to all our new comers in the past cple of days i seen this forum thread and thought YES ppl my own age TTC but im a bit disapointed to the lack of response we getting I came here looking for ( guess the same as most ppl our age ... dont mean that as an offence) for a bit of moral support and some hope that you can concieve in your very late 30's but its hard i know to concieve its much easier for the " younger" ones sorry if im comming across wrong i find it hard to comunicate right lol but hope you all get how frustrated i am xx


----------



## Samuel 1:27

Hi!

I am 38 and DH is 36. I am 7 months into TTC #4. I have three boys from a previous marriage and had no problems getting pg at all. 

Now at 38 my doctor tells me I'm not ovulating well and we just finished our 2nd round of clomid. 1st month was 50mg this month was 100mg. So hoping this is our month! I'm so tired of temping and living my life in two week increments.


----------



## emily35

Hi Im 37 OH is also 37. TTC #1 been trying for 7 years.
1 miscarriage, PCOS, lack of cycle...the usual stuff!!!!

Just coming to the end of first cycle of Clomid, was feeling quite positive but this morning my temp dropped :growlmad:
This is my first cycle temping as I havent had a cycle to temp before so Im a bit confused. Is there a chance my temp might come back up again? Im about 12 dpo? Probably not but I guess you have to stay positive till the bitter end!!! ](*,)

But as they say, it ain't over till the :witch: arrives!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

welcome everyone!

emily - do you know how long your luteal phase is? usually Mine does not drop till about 13dpo or 14dpo b/c my period will start on 15dpo. It really all depends on how your cycle is. If this is the first cycle for temping there really is no way to tell. You can maybe pop on over to fertilityfriend.com and check out the gallery of charts that you might be able to compare yours to theirs. Sorry this isnt much help.


----------



## HappySmile

Hi there, Im new here today - I had a sterilisation reversal 10 weeks ago and am now ttc; my partner is only 23 and I am 38!!!!! We're getting married in July (11 weeks to go!) and knew time was against us, so starting trying already. Im getting slight AF cramping and my nipples are so sore and my bbs are heavy (sorry if tmi), my stomach is bloated and feeling very heavy - but Im gussing this is my body getting back to normal and dont want to get excited! Anyone out there in a similar boat?


----------



## Peanut78

mrskcbrown said:


> The Shires said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wobbles said:
> 
> 
> The 30s TTC Club.
> 
> :D
> 
> Come & say hi, introduce yourself to the 30s club, tell us how old you are, are you TTC #1 or more & a bit about your TTC journey so far.
> 
> Hello. I am 42 and ttc. Can't give up hope yet. Thanks for the welcome.
> Anybody else oldie like me.Click to expand...
> 
> Nope dont give up hope yet my friend is 43 and had a baby. SO you will get your BFP!Click to expand...

A lady at my mum and tots group is 45 and just had her 3rd child - an unexpected surprise! :kiss:


----------



## Mamamirfy

Hi All,

I'm 31 and back trying after a 6 month break. We tried for two years before that and needed a break to regain hope and so BD wasn't a chore anymore. I'm on CD 12....anyone want a buddy? I'd love to have someone to talk to. All my friends have babies and got pregnant either right away or without trying. I've been lapped a few times with people on their second pregnancy since we have been trying so needless to say they don't really understand what it's like. Baby dust to all!!!


----------



## GinWelsh

Hello, I'm Ginger. I'm 29 tomorrow but don't feel like I fit in the 20's group. I need to be a part of something though. I'm 16dpo today and on cd 32. I'm one day late...almost 2....with negative tests. This past cycle was my first round of clomid. My bbt is still elevated though. Keeping my fx'd. 

Yesterday was the 1 yr anniversary of the day we found our baby's heart stopped beating. I found out on my birthday (second scan...the 23rd) and had the horrid d and c on the 24th. I had just entered my second tri. We still haven't gotten over that. This is why I was REALLY hoping to find out we are expecting yesterday. Now just playing the waiting game.

Anyway, looking for buddies.


----------



## cheekybint

Hello Ginger and welcome to BnB

Happy Birthday for tomorrow :)

So sorry to read of your loss, I can't imagine what you've been through. I hope you get your BFP soon xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Gin - welcome and so sorry for your loss.....

Clomid can make your luteal phase a bit longer than normal....I know....it sucks! Sometimes those bfp's take sometime to show up. Are you having any symptoms that arent usual af symptoms?


----------



## Freebird

I'm 33 and my husband is about to turn 29. We are TTC our first baby together, but my second - I have an 8 y.o. son from a previous marriage. I have Endo so the Dr immidiatly put me on Clomid, since being off the pill for me is not a bowl full of fun. I get to see if this round worked on about May 1st - my DH's birthday! - but if not, it's back to the Dr. to see the next step. I'm not sure I can handle another round of Clomid - made my overies go nuts, and caused severe pain - but we shall see, I guess. My husband is optimistic that it worked, but I'm not so sure.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hi Ladies. I am Sandi, 33 and dh is 29. We have been ttc for 1 year now after my tubal reversal in April 09 and in the process I have had 2 chemical pregnancies. I have 3 kiddos from a previous marriage...14,13, & 7. Dh has none and is wonderful Daddy to the ones we raise. I have found ttc this time full of tons of ups and downs and can be super emotional about it. But really trying super hard to be more relaxed about it this month and pretty much only active thing I am doing this month is learning my temps(Thanks Mel) and taking metformin with prenantal vitamins. Wow sorry I wrote a journal!! LOL:baby:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Posting again to make sure it subscribes for me. LOL


----------



## cheekybint

You're welcome Sandi :D


----------



## Lucky.M

Hi I am michelle and I am 35. Trying for my 4th, and I am currently CD5, I came off cerrezette 4 weeks ago, and I am hoping that doesn't effect things too much.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies just wanted to stop by and see how everyone was..


----------



## Lucky.M

Hi is there anyone in their 30's who live in Essex or nearby? be great to have someone near me to go through ttc and maybe be bump buddies with


----------



## angharad79

Hi everyone on here! just to say I am in the same boat, but a newbie to it all I am 30 and ttc number 1 with my partner Ian xxx feel a bit alone


----------



## Lucky.M

angharad79 said:


> Hi everyone on here! just to say I am in the same boat, but a newbie to it all I am 30 and ttc number 1 with my partner Ian xxx feel a bit alone

Hi welcome I am on my first cycle of trying properly too. You are not alone, I will send you a request and keep in contact x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi everyone. I only just discovered this thread, even though I'm a bit of a regular on this website.

I'm 32....turning 33 next month. I've been ttc for about 17 months now. I have one good tube, and my DH is in perfect health. Was so certain April was going to be my month but after the :witch: showed up last week, I was absolutely crushed and am taking this cycle off to just breathe!

Would love to have ttc buddies to hug and share with!

:hug:


----------



## Titi

Hi Girls-welcome!


----------



## niknoc

Hi everyone,
This is my first time on here. I am 31 years old and have two beautiful girls and to be honest feel like a bit of a fraud worrying about having another baby when i know there are so many people who struggle to be blessed with one . My husband and i always thought about having a large family and two years ago we did conceive our third baby but at our 12 wk scan we were told there was no baby and i had had a delayed miscarriage and the pregnancy had never developed. I had to go in for a d +c because we were due to be going on holiday otherwise i would have let nature take its course. I went back on the pill for only 3 months then came off of it and here we are today it would seem-unable to conceive anymore. My reason for becoming a member is that i just need to talk to other people with simalar experiences. my husband is great but its not quite the same trying to talk to him. sorry for the long post and i hope to chat to other members soon so we can help each other. Thanks for listening.x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Nik - welcome, have you had any fertility testing done to see if there is an issue?


----------



## Springflower

Hello Ladies :flower:

I didn't realised this thread was here!

Mind if I join too? I'm 30 (soon to be 31) and my OH is 31. We've been trying a year and have recently been going through all the tests. I've just had the all clear, and OH is having SA done. His results haven't been great so far but he's really cut down on booze and no longer smokes so we're hoping the swimmers have improved!

Good luck to you all!


----------



## niknoc

Hi
The only testing ive had done so far was after 1 year of ttc and it was the normal bllod tests to see if i ovulate and to check my hormone levels. These came back fine so i didnt go back for further testing I thought i would try and give it a bit longer but now im not sure how long is too long!!! I do track my AF every month and try to work out ovulation has ooccured by signs and symptoms but have'nt charted by temp as of yet. Really should start to chart I think ive just been really hoping every month that it will happen.x


----------



## ttcbaby117

springflower - welcome, get your OH on some zinc....or a really good multivitamin...it really helps.

Nik - yeah i can understand how you feel...maybe you should have your oh checked out also.


----------



## Mystique26

Hi ladies, Im 33 and DH is 34. Would just like encourage everyone else not to lose hope. There is hope. After 6 years of NTNP and TTC, I finally got my BFP naturally. There is hope for everyone.


----------



## Firedancer41

That's so good to hear, Mystique!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

thats inspirational mystique...can you give us a little synopsis of what you went through???? Any fertility testing, drugs,etc?????


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks so much for encouragement Mystique!! :hugs:

God bless you!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Mystique26 said:


> Hi ladies, Im 33 and DH is 34. Would just like encourage everyone else not to lose hope. There is hope. After 6 years of NTNP and TTC, I finally got my BFP naturally. There is hope for everyone.

Thats awesome Mystique:hugs::hugs:. I am 35 and DH is 36. We will get our BFP. 18 high temps today. Testing in morning or later this evening maybe:shrug:.

Be blessed ladies! God is watching over us and will give us the desires of our hearts!:hugs:


----------



## Mystique26

Thanks ladies. Please feel free to visit my journal to see what I went through. You are all welcome to post comments. I also had my share of MC way back 2002 then I had DD on July 2003. Sometime 2004 until April 2010, we were on and off TTC and NTNP with no luck. I never temped, used opk's, softcups, etc or anything that helps boost fertility. I was just way too lazy for all of that. But I did go to an RE to check if there was anything wrong but i was put under "unexplained infertility" since my tests came out ok last March. I was trying to convince my doc to get me started w/clomid but she told me to wait a few more months and see what happens, then on april 25th, I finally got my BFP naturally. So yes there is hope for everyone. Just try to do your usual stuff and live your life to the fullest. :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks mystique, I will check it out...

Mrskcbrown - wow 18dpo, you have got will power girl!!!!! Please let us know when you test ok????


----------



## Mystique26

I know 2WW can be a drag and I especially hate waiting. Try keeping yourself busy to get your mind off thinking about 2WW. :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah hahahaha, I try but find myself feeling more comfortable chatting with you girls....


----------



## Mystique26

I enjoy chatting here too. This was somewhat like a therapy to me during my TTC times and even now. :)


----------



## mumoffive

Hi, so so glad to have found this thread. I am ttc my 6th baby. I am 42 and if i am lucky it will be my last. I had my other 3 older sons when i was much younger. I have 2 young children. My dd is 3 and i had her at 39 and my ds who is 2 and i had him when i turned 40. Not sure if my luck will still be in. Heres hoping!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Afternoon everyone. How are we all doing? I havent been on much..so just catching up a bit and wanted to stop by and send some baby dust to all getting ready to test!!:)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Oh after those wonderful 18 high temps, I ended up getting my period on 19dpo...go figure. IUI appt/consultation thursday. Another roller coaster:wacko:


----------



## mumoffive

Oh no Mrs Brown! I keep thinking i will get mine early too. Good luck with your consultant appointment on Thursday.


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh sorry about that mrskc....wow...19 day lp...is that long for you???? Let us know how your appt goes! I cant remember, was this last cycle on clomid or not?


----------



## mrskcbrown

ttcbaby117 said:


> oh sorry about that mrskc....wow...19 day lp...is that long for you???? Let us know how your appt goes! I cant remember, was this last cycle on clomid or not?

Most of my cycles are clomid + metformin because I have PCOS. I have a 34 day cycle. FF friend had my O at day 15, when in actuality if you look at my chart it may have been day 19. This month Im gonna use OPKs with it, to try to pin point the exact day. Thanks and :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi ladies....haven't checked in in a while. Hope everyone's doing great!

:dust:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh Ok mrskc...now i understand...thanks for the explanation. Again, sorry for the af witch....I will have my fxed for your bfp through IUI...I have heard good things about it.


----------



## Springflower

Hello ladies - How we all doing?

I'm on cd4 today, anyone else? I'm desperate to wave AF off this month, now I know my lady bits are all in working order I'm going to try some PMA this month to see if that works! OH has his 3rd SA this week, I'm hoping after all the extra pills he's been taking the little swimmers will be feeling perky and the results much improved!

Have no idea what happens next if they still aren't good, :shrug:does anyone know? We have to wait until August for our follow up appointment :growlmad:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Springflower - Do you have any fert. issues or is it only OH sperm???? Depending on how his results are they might put you on clomid first. If that doesnt work then they will try IUI or IVF.


----------



## Springflower

ttcbaby117 said:


> Hi Springflower - Do you have any fert. issues or is it only OH sperm???? Depending on how his results are they might put you on clomid first. If that doesnt work then they will try IUI or IVF.

Hey tccbaby117!

Thanks for replying and saying what you think may be next for me, it's good to know, I can start researching!

My tests have all come back fine, which came as a shock as I had convinced myself that my tubes were blocked. My FS said there was no reason why I couldn't concieve naturally. 

However OH results have not been good, he has very low everything and no "normal forms" :cry: He has really tried cutting down on alcohol, no longer smokes etc and is taking lots of vitamins. We just don't understand it as when he was younger he did get someone pregnant.


----------



## ttcbaby117

if that is the case then it is probably his life choices that have made them bad (i.e., ciggys, alcohol, etc.) That is good news though, b/c he can undo it.....it will take about 3-6 months but he should be able to make his results better in that time, if he sticks to a good diet and has a good multi. The IUI might work for you then, and is not as invasive as the IVF. Check it out online. I think they pick out his good swimmers and inseminate you with them around OV time.


----------



## Springflower

Thanks ttcbaby117 - Good luck with your tww, hope it passes quickly!


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks springflower...let us know how dh labs come back! fxed that is it great!


----------



## vanessea

mumoffive said:


> Hi, so so glad to have found this thread. I am ttc my 6th baby. I am 42 and if i am lucky it will be my last. I had my other 3 older sons when i was much younger. I have 2 young children. My dd is 3 and i had her at 39 and my ds who is 2 and i had him when i turned 40. Not sure if my luck will still be in. Heres hoping!!!

im new aswell, ttc#2, been trying for 4mths...currently 7dpo and waiting


----------



## padbrat

Hello all. I am 38 and hubby is 36 (my toyboy he he he) and we have been ttc since 2000, when we got married.

In 2006 discovered my thyroid was not working - so put on pills and 6 months later fell pregnant with my first angel (lost at 11 weeks). Then lost twins at 10 weeks and yesterday had confirmation that we have lost our 4th baby.

Am all over the place, but feel biological clock ticking very loudly! 

Docs all said I can't ttc until tests are back... am scared I could miss the boat for IVF or IUI etc as the cut off is 39...


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh, so sorry to hear about your losses Padbrat.

Forget about any ticking clock!! I know women in their 40s who have had babies. But that won't be you God willing! I pray you a very big fat :bfp: this year 2010!!!

Welcome to our group!! :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Hi Isi

Thank you for welcoming me... any prayers, PMA, good vibes etc are always welcome! LOL :haha:

Funnily enough when I whinged about the age thing to the sonographer yesterday who told me I had lost my baby again she laughed and said exactly the same thing! That she sees ladies in their 40's pregnant with their first all the time.

Gives me some hope. :flower:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Aw PadBrat - I'm SO sorry for all your losses and anguish. I have thyroid issues too - I had papillary carcinoma and so mine was removed in 2007. I really hope that your TSH and T4 numbers are good and will support a healthy pregnancy soon. Loads of support and baby dust coming your way....


----------



## padbrat

Thank you Jaimie...

Am concerned that my thyroid is causing my m/cs... no one has tested me for my levels in any of pregnancies....

asked the gynae at A&E and she told me that the thyroid would not cause m/cs... I don't believe her as she looked about 12 and was horrible to me!!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Do you see an endocrinologist? Are you getting your TSH and T4 levels tested regularly? That gynae sounds like an idiot because improper levels definitely can cause mc and trouble with ttc. Seems to me like the good news is that you can definitely conceive, you might just need your levels adjusted. And that is no big deal hon - just need some good care from a specialist. Hang in there hon, my heart is breaking for you too!


----------



## padbrat

No, i didn't only my GP... my levels get tested about every 6 months, not sure if that is regularly enough?:shrug:

The Gynae was a complete IDIOT and really shouldn't have been caring for me, but in the UK our healthcare isn't as good as the US and when you go to A&E on a holiday weekend you get what you are given.... usually not good! I even specifically asked to be tested for my thyroid and guess what? They didn't bother!! And as for seeing a specialist.... well, eventually I will get to see a consultant at the recurrent m/c clinic... but that will be months away... and I have been told ABSOLUTLY NO TCC until I have seen the consultant, otherwise they withdraw specialist help...

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR :growlmad:

sorry... essay... got carried away... LOL:wacko:

PS My heart is breaking too :cry:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Aw PadBrat! Every 6 months is definitely a good interval for thyroid level testing, and your GP should know enough about thyroid issues to determine if your levels are adequate. What does A&E stand for? This website is great for information about thyroid issues and ttc: https://thyroid.about.com/cs/pregnantfertility/a/infocenter.htm

Definitely hope you get help and support from the recurrent mc clinic! Would your GP be willing to refer you to an endo with fertility experience in the meantime?

No need for apologies about getting carried away, that is what bnb is for!


----------



## padbrat

Thanks Jaimie for the website... there is loads of info on there, will take me a while to rad through, but at least I will have a bit more of an idea about what is going on.

A&E stands for Accident and Emergency - it is like our version of an Emergency Room.

my GP will not refer me to anywhere without the hospital agreeing to it. She has completely washed her hands of me and left all of my care to the hospital. When I get my letter from the Recurrent M/C Clinic I will ask them if they will refer me. Thanks for the idea.

I can get into rant mode very quickly and get a bit carried away... sorry! LOL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

padrat so sorry for ur losses and the docs being awful to you. will defiantley be keeping u in my prayers!! 

I am currently in my 2ww and no unusual sypmtoms other than the refular af ones I get so hoping they go away and I get a BFP!! lol hope we see a bunch of BFP on this thread!!


----------



## donnas1977

Hello, my name is donna , married for 5 1/2 years, been trying for over a year, currently attending infertility clinic, just at the initial testing stages we were diagnosed as unable to have kids middle of last year. were meeting the consultant in next few months to work out what route is available to us.


----------



## padbrat

Reeds am hoping for a lovely BFP for you... let us know how you do x

Donnas, welcome, I am new here too x


----------



## MsWishy

Hi Ladies,
I am 31 years old, hubby is 40 years old, live just outside london, UK.
We're trying ttc baby 1 for the past 18 months....


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Welcome new ladies...hope everyone is having a blessed and happy weekend!!:)


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Welcome donnas and MsWishy!!

Good luck in the 2ww reedsgirl!! I'm also "kinda" in it as well. My DH and I had a rough patch last week, but made up Friday night....so we were only able to BD from then....and into the weekend too. But, even though I was predicted to o on Saturday, I can almost swear that it happened late Thursday/early Friday.....so not sure if we were able to catch the eggy. But I've decided not to worry about it too much and just wait patiently to see if God will surprise me this cycle :). Good luck to you hun, :thumbup:

How's it going Padbrat? Hope you feel much better today :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

hi Isi

Yep, feel much better today thank you... no more cramps now, so that makes a hell of a difference! Went out at the weekend and had a drink for the first time in 10 weeks... raised a glass to all of our angels and hoped for earth babies for us all soon x


----------



## scarey girl

Hi, I'm 34 and have been TTC for 18 months now. Nearly finished my first 6 cycles of clomifene, but I'm not convinced it has worked and I don't think the right tests were conducted to tell if it was.

I have just been referred to a different clinic and getting a lot of tests done again, and some I didn't get before. I'm waiting to hear where we go next.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Welcome Scarey! We're very close in age and ttc duration (I turn 33 in 2 weeks, and have also been ttc for 18 months). Had my 1st cycle of clomid in March, and gave myself a 2-month break when it didn't work out. Keeping FX for a :bfp: this cycle, if not, I intend to start round 2.

I hope it works out better in the new clinic!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

scarey girl said:


> Hi, I'm 34 and have been TTC for 18 months now. Nearly finished my first 6 cycles of clomifene, but I'm not convinced it has worked and I don't think the right tests were conducted to tell if it was.
> 
> I have just been referred to a different clinic and getting a lot of tests done again, and some I didn't get before. I'm waiting to hear where we go next.

Hi Scarey:flower:
Ive taken clomid on and off for about 2 yrs and I dont usually ovulate with it by itself. I have maybe once or twice Ive gotten a 30 or better level but usually when they come back and test my levels they are low maybe .9. So they tested and found out I have PCOS. So now I take metformin and I ovulate every month on it. They gave me metformin + clomid. Well this month, I didnt take the clomid because it makes my CM hostile, and the metformin makes me ovulate without it.

So hopefully it will have finally worked for you.

@Isi: You are 4dpo, I cant wait to get to the DPO side. I dont like this waiting to O. Its such a guessing game:wacko:. Hope all is well.:hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Mrsk....this 2ww is dragging for real. But if I'm to be honest, I have no symptoms...and considering how late we BD'd....I'm really not sure. But hey, it doesn't hurt to hope, right :). I hope you're good and getting ready for the fun part of this ttc process :winkwink:. So we're waiting for you over on the dpo side....let's wait it out together :coffee:


----------



## ttcbaby117

good luck mrkc- I really hope you Ov soon.

isi - I hope this tww brings you a bfp

scarey - I hope you get the answers you need to get your bfp.

Well this clomid has lengthened my LP and I am patiently waiting for my af to start so I can move on. So frustrating b/c my temp is dropping, but not enough for af to start. Anyway, I am being reffered for lap, has anyone had one...do you know ifyou have to hvae it at a certain time in your cycle....can you still ttc in that cycle...how long after the lap can you start ttc again?


----------



## mrskcbrown

ttcbaby117 said:


> good luck mrkc- I really hope you Ov soon.
> 
> isi - I hope this tww brings you a bfp
> 
> scarey - I hope you get the answers you need to get your bfp.
> 
> Well this clomid has lengthened my LP and I am patiently waiting for my af to start so I can move on. So frustrating b/c my temp is dropping, but not enough for af to start. Anyway, I am being reffered for lap, has anyone had one...do you know ifyou have to hvae it at a certain time in your cycle....can you still ttc in that cycle...how long after the lap can you start ttc again?

Thanks so much!:hugs:

Last month if you look at my chart, my temps didnt even dip below coverline and my af started:shrug:. They seemed to stay fairly high only falling some, so it was very confusing.

I didnt know clomid lengthened cycles? Some sites say it does, and some says it doesnt. I didnt take clomid this month but only metformin because I wanted to see what my body does without the clomid. My LP last month was 19days. Im hoping its a bit shorter this month but still not going to test until my 19th day.

Ive never had a lap done. Why are they referring you to do this?


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah I remember your LP from last month....i though for sure you were pg b/c it was so long....well I do think that is what it is happening to me....ugh so frustrating.

They are refering me to see if I have endometriosis, bc there is no other reason why we should be getting pg.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks ttc!! I had a lap in February. It was scheduled on my CD 8....and in about 3 days, I was not as sore. By my CD 14, I was good to start trying again that cycle.


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks isi - did they find anything????


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Well.....they found that my left tube wasn't perfect...but the right one is fine. They also cleared some minor adhesions that had formed after a myomectomy I had in 2008. All in all, I was glad I had it. It wasn't half as scary as I'd thought.


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh well that is good to hear. I have been reading and from what I understand your most fertile months are right after lap so fxed for you!


----------



## lexus15

Hi ladies, 

I'm nearly 36 years old & my OH is 42, we have a 15 year old daughter & have been TTC # 2 for about 2 years...It doesn't seem to be happening (yet), & I've had various blood tests + HSG which all came back normal/ok. Doc said that she wants me to try Clomid next month + I've just started using CBFM & Pre-seed & thinking of using Softcups, anyone had BFP's with them? 

I never thought it would be so hard to fall pregnant again & in hindsight I REALLY wish I hadn't left it so long especially as OH's mojo isn't what it use to be!:wacko: 

Hope to find support & friendship + TTC buddies from ladies in a similar position on B & B to make our journey's less painful & to achieve those BFP's.x
:hugs::thumbup:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Welcome again Lexus!


----------



## ttcbaby117

welcome lexus.....I hope you get your bfp very soon


----------



## sa2610

AGE 32. TTC 5 months now.

Currently day 40 (OV CD 16) yet no BFP and no AF. Very confused. Lots of symptoms, but took a pg test CD 34 (last week) and was negative.


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi SA, welcome, was ov confirmed thorugh temping or opk's? Do you think you might have oved later in your cycle?


----------



## mrskcbrown

sa2610 said:


> AGE 32. TTC 5 months now.
> 
> Currently day 40 (OV CD 16) yet no BFP and no AF. Very confused. Lots of symptoms, but took a pg test CD 34 (last week) and was negative.

:hugs::hugs:

Have you ever been this late? Maybe you need a blood test??:hugs:


----------



## mumoffive

Hi, feel down in the dumps today. AF came yesterday. Felt ok about it yesterday and now i just feel i want to cry. Think my hormones are getting the better of me. Its silly really as its just my first month of ttc. I concieved my ds when i was 39 on the second month ttc and now i am worrying it is just not going to happen because im older now. Please help me get out of this negative rut i feel right now. I am so lucky i have children already...i guess i am just feeling sorry for myself. I need positive stories!! Anyone 42 and conceived fairly easily?


----------



## scarey girl

Thanks for the welcome everyone!

Can I ask if any of you have BBTs that are high? Mine seem to be permanently as high as others would expect after ovulation (~98.2F/36.8C). 

I've only recently started charting as I only just found out about it (I bought Teri Weschler's book; why are doctors not more helpful about advice?? :gun:), and so far it's been stable; no rise after ovulation, no dip before my period. This is why I don't think the clomid is working, and why I've taken 2 tablets this cycle.

I'm just worried that my temps are too high and I have an underlying problem that is causing the infertility that the doctors haven't tested for. :shrug:

Currently on day 14 of my cycle, so I'm crossing my fingers that my ovaries wake up this time [-o&lt;


----------



## sa2610

ttcbaby117 said:


> hi SA, welcome, was ov confirmed thorugh temping or opk's? Do you think you might have oved later in your cycle?



Possibly. That's what everyone has suggested. Even if I did, I'm on day 42 now, I would think I wouldn't have OV that much later? I have never had this long of a cycle :(


----------



## sa2610

also when I wipe (sorry tmi), there is a brown light, light, light brown tint mucus, a little wet, not like blood or old blood.??


----------



## ttcbaby117

hmmm sa - could be implantation do you have a temp chart?

scarey - can you post your link to your chart I can have a look at?


----------



## sa2610

I didn't temp last cycle (this cy). I will next...IF I get a "next".


----------



## scarey girl

ttcbaby117 said:


> scarey - can you post your link to your chart I can have a look at?

I currently do it on paper; can you recommend the best online site? 

My temps are all over the place currently, very high one day, then quite a bit lower the next, then back up again. I have no clue what's going on :wacko:


----------



## Spring

hello, I'm new to the forum. I'm aged 30 (31 tomorrow :) ) and TTC for number 1. I'm currently on cd 29, but have no idea how long my cycle is as I stopped taking the pill two months ago. My last one was 40 days but before I was on the pill, my cycles were around 28 - 32 days, and sometimes ass short as 21 days.


----------



## scarey girl

I thought I'd give an update, and see if there's any advice out there.

I'm currently on day 18, and I took 100mg clomid days 2-6. My cycles are long (32-36+), so I am now awaiting signs of ovulation. Nothing so far. I have bought some test strips this time; so far the second line is just very pale. I've even gone and bought some pre-seed, even though I'm never dry, just in case it helps; it's been some time since I saw any EW CM...

What is everyone's advice? Do we have sex every day for a week? Or every other day (neither of which has worked in the past, and starts to really frustrate my dp). Are there any other signs of impending ovulation to look out for?

As I've said earlier, my BBT charts aren't helpful. It's so frustrating that now that I know more about what _should_ happen that my body just doesn't want to cooperate!

Maybe you could all just join me in a group scream!!! :x


----------



## 4Sadi

Hi Everyone,

I'm about to turn 35 on the 26th - so I guess my bio-clock and emotions are getting the best of me... I'm really wanting to TTC#3. For the past 2 cycles we haven't been trying nor preventing but I'm READY! I have noticed O getting later as I get closer to 35. Anyone else notice this? What about trying Soy Isoflavones? Anyone tried those like "natural" clomid? Any success stories? I have a nice and steady 14 day LP so that's a good thing ;)


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Good luck everyone, especially those in the 2ww. :dust:


----------



## scarey girl

It now looks like I probably/possibly ovulated around Friday/Saturday as what little sense I can make from my BBT chart suggests my temp spiked on Sunday/Monday. Which is very annoying as that is way earlier than I was expecting (ie about now). Ah well, we did have some sex around then, so who knows?

Now for the 2WW.....


----------



## Anxious5

Hello my ñame is Jessica and I am 30 yrs old I am currently ttcing baby#5 I live in Mexico with 2 of my children and Dh... Had a Tr done on the 16 of March and this is my 2nd mnth to TTC


----------



## Crazy4Emily

Hi. I'm new here. I'm 35 and TTC for # 1. Well...technically it will be #2, as I have a 3 year old daughter, but this will be my first pregnancy. 

I just got AF this week (AGAIN) so I'm a little down. Hopefully next month will go better. Wish me luck!


----------



## Anxious5

Crazy4Emily said:


> Hi. I'm new here. I'm 35 and TTC for # 1. Well...technically it will be #2, as I have a 3 year old daughter, but this will be my first pregnancy.
> 
> I just got AF this week (AGAIN) so I'm a little down. Hopefully next month will go better. Wish me luck!

 Goodluck hun


----------



## Isi Buttercup

AF came 2 days early. Booo hiss!!!


----------



## spicy

&#919;ello ladies...I'm 36, I'm from Greece and TTC since 9/2006...I started pre-seed 2 cycles ago, because I have no cm at all and think that's why I had never a BFP.
Hope b&b forum is lucky enough for me :thumbup:
Wish BFP to everyone:flower:


----------



## Patientlywait

hello ladies I'm 35 OH is 34 we have known each other from childhood but been datin for 2 yrs now i have endo/fibroids/blocked tube. I'm ttc#1 and so hopig it happens for us I would love to experience pregnancy


----------



## scarey girl

Okay, so I ache and feel bloated (and I never ever ache at this stage of my cycle). I keep thinking I need the loo, but when I get there it's the most pathetic dribble (really annoying when it's 3am and your bladder makes out it is going to explode). Any chance these are symptoms, or is it more likely I'm reading too much into the tiniest of things? I'm currently 6dpo. That's too early for real symptoms, right?


----------



## Flydelta1913

Hello,
I am a newbie. TTC #1. 36yo......and counting. Seeking information and guidance.


----------



## BirdWatcher

I'm 35 and TTC for the first time. It's nice to see other "old folks" out there. :D


----------



## wannabeprego

I am in my early 30's and my hubby is in his early 40's. This year 2010 is our first attempts at TTC after he had a vasectomy reversal in October of last year. This will be my first pregnancy. My husband had his vasectomy for over 10 years so I am hoping that he is producing swimmers at this point! He has 2 teenagers from a previous marriage. Wish us Luck! Good luck to all of the ladies out there!!!


----------



## mamadonna

hi i'm 35 dh is 34 and we are currently ttc baby #6(4 eldest to first husband so this is #2 for dh and me x


----------



## SugarSweet

I'm new too. I am 34 and my OH is 37. This is our first cycle TTC. Also I use Fertility Friend - actually I've become addicted to it!

Does anyone want to be buddies with me? 

SE England


----------



## smithy2011

wannabeprego said:


> I am in my early 30's and my hubby is in his early 40's. This year 2010 is our first attempts at TTC after he had a vasectomy reversal in October of last year. This will be my first pregnancy. My husband had his vasectomy for over 10 years so I am hoping that he is producing swimmers at this point! He has 2 teenagers from a previous marriage. Wish us Luck! Good luck to all of the ladies out there!!!

Hi ya, June 2010 is our first attemt to ttc after my sterilization reversal two weeks ago. Im 39 and my hubby is 26. I was sterilized 11 years and have two teenagers. I wish you both well on your journey to ttc. GOOD LUCK!!!:thumbup::thumbup::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

smithy2011 said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> I am in my early 30's and my hubby is in his early 40's. This year 2010 is our first attempts at TTC after he had a vasectomy reversal in October of last year. This will be my first pregnancy. My husband had his vasectomy for over 10 years so I am hoping that he is producing swimmers at this point! He has 2 teenagers from a previous marriage. Wish us Luck! Good luck to all of the ladies out there!!!
> 
> Hi ya, June 2010 is our first attemt to ttc after my sterilization reversal two weeks ago. Im 39 and my hubby is 26. I was sterilized 11 years and have two teenagers. I wish you both well on your journey to ttc. GOOD LUCK!!!:thumbup::thumbup::dust:Click to expand...

Thanks, Good Luck to you too!!!! I hope you get your BFP soon!!!:winkwink:


----------



## LoveChild

New here, 31 yo, just started trying this past month but not with much enthusiasm, but next cycle, here I come :D


----------



## Isi Buttercup

SugarSweet said:


> I'm new too. I am 34 and my OH is 37. This is our first cycle TTC. Also I use Fertility Friend - actually I've become addicted to it!
> 
> Does anyone want to be buddies with me?
> 
> SE England

I'd love to buddy up with you SugarSweet :hi:. We're close in age....but I've been ttc for longer though (18 cycles :(). Waiting for my next period, so I can start another round of clomid, or whatever my doctor thinks is best.

Ladies, been MIA from here for a while. How's everyone? :flower:


----------



## SugarSweet

Cool Isa Buttercup.

I am on CD5 now, don't know for sure when/if I ovulate, so going to use OPK's this month. OH is not in great form - so no BD'ing tonight for us!

What does Clomid do - is that to stimulate ovulation or to prolong luteal phase? Sorry I don't know.:flower:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi SugarSweet.....it actually does both. I don't have any problems with my luteal phase....but as I only have one good tube, it helps to stimulate ovulation from both tubes.

Using OPKs sounds like a good idea....the more sensitive, the better. You could also do bloodwork on your CD21, to make sure you ovulated. Are you doing the Sperm Meets Egg plan? I hope to trick my DH into doing it next cycle (he hates anything regimented :haha:).

Lovely to buddy up with you :friends:. I pray we get only good news this cycle!!!


----------



## SugarSweet

Thanks for the info Isa B about the Clomid :wave:

If my OPK does not pick up a BFP - I will get the bloodwork done - thank you so much for the information.

I've kinda heard of the sperm meets the egg plan and I reckon I will also be trying this next month if no luck. I have to read more about it but I'm guessing it involves BD from around CD7 every other day and on the day of ovulation (using OPK/temps) to detect it.

Been taking supplements too B-complex, folic acid (separate), omega 3, magnesium, calcium & vit D. Have OH on zinc. 

I guess the only other thing I am missing off is the CM - but 'I think' that is ok but not sure. I've heard that some women use raw egg whites to help at OD. I guess that is the same as pre-seed? xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Yep, it's the same as Preseed. I normally have "okay" CM, but the clomid does tend to dry it out, which is why I've started with the Preseed.

The supplements sound fab!! I take Pregnacare Conception, as well as Omega 3 and zinc. Nothing beats getting your body in fighting form :winkwink:

Really hoping you get that :bfp: this cycle! I'm sooo looking forward to starting my next cycle though. I can't wait to try again!!!


----------



## SugarSweet

Thanks Isa B! 

I hope we get our :bfp: too! It is really exciting isn't it!

:happydance:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

It sure is :winkwink:


----------



## Oroman

HI my name is Omayra I'm am 30yrs, I'm currently TTC#1. I'm on my first month of clomid and cbfm, hit my peak today CD14 hoping for the best.


----------



## kierley

Hi everyone im almost 31 and looking for some buddies to shear experiences and get some advice.

Little about me I have two boys so I have been blessed but my second took 11 months to concieve so I know im most probably in for a longer wait. just wanted to say hello to everyone:flower:


----------



## tiggerstoo

Hi I am 42 years of age and OH is 34 and I am trying for our first child (I have children from previous) we are now into the 2nd cycle of trying but think we may be TTC for a while due to my age and we have put a year limit on it so my fingers are crossed for the next 11 mths x.


----------



## lily28

Trying for #1, I'm 30, DH is 44, good luck to everybody!


----------



## loopyloo5

Hi All

I thought id introduce myself, Im Lisa and Im 31, my partner and I have been ttc #6. Good luck to you all

Lisa xx


----------



## Irishbabe

Hey, I'm 31 and ttc #1. 

Best of luck girls, hope we all get our BFP soon :)


----------



## southerngal2

Hello everyone.

I'm 32 and TTC my first with my husband. (I have two from a previous marriage)
We've been trying for 6 months now.


----------



## lily28

So nice more gals in their early 30's I'm not alone *does a little dance!* :happydance:


----------



## angie79

Hi girls

I'm Angie and i have just turned 31 - i was meant to be wtt until march 2011 but the oh has suddenly changed his mind :happydance: - i'm so excited.
At the moment i have just come off the pill and i'm waiting for af so although we are trying we cant activly try because i dont know my cycles iykwim

xxx


----------



## jungleroses

HI Suz - hang in there :) you are younger than me so def do not give up i won't either even 
though just turned 41. I had a m/c at 27 and so this will be first try again since then. I think it was so awful to go through I have been afraid to try, but have to move forward or I'll miss my chance at being a mom altogether I fear. I know a lot if it is mond over matter. We have to not think negatively that we are too old, or there is something wrong with us.
Just think - you know what? I can do this and so can my body. I don't care what Dr's say.
I know a woman that had twins at 44, another had a boy at 45, and my great grandmother had a baby in her 40's - at the same time her daughter was pregnant too - imagine! How Kool.


----------



## mom2pne

loopyloo5 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I thought id introduce myself, Im Lisa and Im 31, my partner and I have been ttc #6. Good luck to you all
> 
> Lisa xx

Hi Lisa! My oh and I will be trying for baby #6 this fall. Right now were ntnp and I still have not had the :witch: show up yet and I don't think I will until Lennox is weaned. BTW I'll be 37 in September and Chad will be 38 in October.

GL to all of you!


----------



## leasap

Hello everyone, im Louise OH is sean, been TTC#1 for over 2years, be our first ever child

Have no cycle but just took northesterine and had AF on 14th june, took clomid on day2-5 looking for a buddy xx


----------



## MsHeather

Hey there !! DH and I are both 31 . We have been TTC for 2 years . I have a 9 year old son from previous marriage . I am on my first round of Clomid 50 mg cd 5- 9 . I am currently 9DPO and praying this is my month !! DH recommended I take a break from the forums and charting this month because I was just getting so overwhelmed !! So today is my 1st day posting here in some time . 
Good Luck Ladies !! 
Hit me up if you wanna swap stories . !! haha =)


----------



## emsie

Hi Im 30 and have just started ttc with my DH after being on the pill (migro 30) for 15 years, not sure when i am due on as my AF were always really iregular, according to some websites i should have had AF a couple of days ago, no sign yet so fingers crossed. :flower:
Wishing you all luck xx


----------



## mommyluvin5

Hi, I am Jennifer (32) married to my DH of 12 years and we have 5 kids together. DH had a Vasectomy when I was pregnant with #5 and it was regretted right away. He just got the vasectomy reversal done on June 14th, 2 weeks ago and we are hoping to be blessed one more time!!!


----------



## MrsHelly

emsie said:


> Hi Im 30 and have just started ttc with my DH after being on the pill (migro 30) for 15 years, not sure when i am due on as my AF were always really iregular, according to some websites i should have had AF a couple of days ago, no sign yet so fingers crossed. :flower:
> Wishing you all luck xx


Snap! 15yrs on Migrogynon 30 and my first cycle was 25 days... awaiting the next......

Me and DH are also 30 and I didn't realise until I started to research this that biologically I'm old!!!!!! :cry:


----------



## bluecathy1978

Hi.

My name is Cathy and I am 32. I have 3 children already who are 9 years, 6 years, and 15 weeks old! All boys!!

I had a miscarriage 2 weeks ago which was a pregnancy we didnt really plan but was welcomed. We were just getting our heads round it when I started bleeding :(

Anyway, this made us realise that we wanted another so we are now officially TTC baby # 4!

Maybe this time will be a girl. I don't really have a regular cycle so lord knows when I OV. It must happen though at some point :) I have evidence!!

Anyway I just thought i'd say hi and good luck to you all. Lots of baby dust to you all xxxxx


----------



## China girl

Hi ladies,

My name is China and I am 33 & DH is 35. I have 2 boys ages 12(13 in Oct) & 9.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Hello! i am 37 y.o. and am trying to conceive baby #2! My dh is 38. I know we are on the older side but we are glad we waited to start our family. We have one little girl who is 16 months old but has a rare lung disease. She will eventually be okay but for now she needs oxygen. We have struggled with the decision to conceive another baby given our first has a lung disease but the doctors have told us this disease is not congenital so here we are trying for number 2!
Looking for a partner to start this journey with. I am currently cd6! thanks deb


----------



## FutureMommie

I'm 37 Yrs Old, my DH and I have been ttc for 2.5 yrs I had an abdominal myomectomy and had 9 fibroid tumors removed, we are now just getting back to ttc, I am currently 5dpo


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Welcome Future to BNB!! Good luck on your journey to a :bfp: !! This is a great site for support and encouragement. Lots of :dust: to you.


----------



## YankeeMama30

Hello All, 

I'm 32, hubby is soon to be 48 and we are TTC :baby: No 1. This is going to be our 3rd cycle of really trying as our attempts last year were cut short by my diagnosis of a rare disease called Sarcoidosis. I'm just getting back on my feet and it's now or never!

We started out hoping to "not try and not prevent" in June. But, when I got my period we were both more disappointed than we thought we would be, so for the second cycle I tried some cheapy opk sticks from ebay. That only lasted about 5 days! What a pain in the neck.. it's like is it light? is it dark? positive? faulty? Whatever!!! 

So, this cycle I've gone all high tech and bought a Clearblue Fertility Monitor off ebay and I can't wait to play! Tomorrow is cycle day 6 so my first day of testing! :happydance: yipeee! Anybody else using the CBFM? 

My only concern is that we will actually DO IT :hugs: as often as we should and WHEN we should, as we are both quite "sluggish" in this dept. We don't tend to listen to devices, we just do it when we're in the mood... *sigh* We'll see.. DH says he doesn't mind, but I can just hear it now... "Aw, Love, I'm knackered!!" LOL 

Good luck everyone!!! Anybody need a buddy?


----------



## Trying at 40

Hi everyone I'm 40 & TTC #3. I hope this is the right place for my age, I didn't see anyone in my age bracket.


----------



## Emma051980

Hi all, i'm Emma. I turned 30 in May and my DP is 27 and we are ttc #1!


----------



## Arevma

Hi all, I turned 30 in May as well, DH is 32 and we have been ttc for 5 cycles now. Currently on 7dpo and going crazy trying not to poas.
I have lurked around these boards for a while so I thought it was time to post!

I was diagnosed with endo back in 2002 and had it lasered off. No bc since then besides just avoiding the middle of the month. 

I had no idea how difficult it would be to concieve until I started trying. Have obgyn apt mid August to investigate possibility that endo has returned. I would dearly love to turn up to that appointment pregnant!!!

Wishing everyone lots of luck!


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi all, I am 37, OH is 41, we are trying to conceive No1 but he has a 12 year old from another relationship. Came off pill Dec 2009, and unfortunately had 2 MC's this year. :wacko:

I am hoping my body will one day be able to carry a baby all the way. No tests done yet. TTC again this week, day 9 of cycle now, wish me luck for sticky bean this time! :flower:

Good luck to us all. :hugs::hugs::hugs::dust:


----------



## bjbarrachus

Hi, I'm 32, my DH is 23. I have a 7 year old son and he has a 1.5yr old daughter. I stopped taking bcontrol in may, this is my 3rd cycle of ttc. although I don't really count may, because he was in Cali for military training for 1/2 the month. Last month seemed like a normal cycle. 29 days. This month I ovulated early though, so it has been extra nerve racking. tested this morning, got a BFN. Had sore breast around implantation time, my hormone headaches that I usually have also stopped around that time. (I get them daily and they are gone), no cramps this month, definate shooting pains though. I'm so confused. Not suppose to start till tomorrow. I wish there was just a green and red light that flashed after implantation to say you were good to go, or just give up this month and expect AF.:wacko:


----------



## BabyDreamz...

Greetings! I'm 36, Fiance is 29 and we have been trying since Sept. 2010. I am secondary unexplained. I have a daughter who will be 16 thsi month, and have not been pregnant in the last 15 years. My fiance has no kids, but his count, motility, etc. is normal. :spermy: We took a break for the month of July TTC, and we are back at it agian this month. We've done 7 medicated cycles, with no success. This month we are trying only injectables with no Clomid, and HCG trigger. Today is cycle day 8 for me. Ultrasound yesterday (cycle day 7), 5 follicles and 562 E2 levels. Back to the the ER on cycle day 9. Last month I tesed like crazy---cycle was 29 days naturally. Was so used to it being 24/25 days bc of meds. :brat: Thought we might actually be preggy, but another BFN. RE thinks we may need to move to IVF, but giving it a few more months. I see no one has been on this thread for a while, hopefully we can get it started up again!:happydance:


----------



## Lady H

Hi - think I left it way too late, I am 39 (40 in June) and hubby is a lot older at 53. Been trying since April 2011. I've had a scan and blood test and all looks OK. Can't get hubby to GP to test him so far!! Not sure he feels the time pressure I do and his mind set is more "what will be, will be". I'm more "if we are going to try, lets give it the best shot we can so we don't end up with any if only's"!


----------

